# [Sammelthread] Shift 2 UNLEASHED (Need for Speed)



## der_flamur (16. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Ganz unerwartet kündigte EA heute (16.11.10) das neue Shift 2 an.

Es soll den Realismus von Shift übertrumpfen und zugleich neue Features (u.a. eine neue Engine) bieten. Verantwortlich zeichnen sich dafür die Slightly Mad Studios. 

*Release:* 31.03.2011

*News:*
Shift 2 Unleashed kommt im Frühjahr 2011 - PCGH
Shift 2 Unleashed: Die ersten Screenshots - PCGH
NFS-Planet - "Shift 2 soll besser als Gran Turismo sein"
Shift 2 soll besser werden als Gran Turismo 5 - Trailer - PCGH

FIA-GT3 Fahrer und EA-Vizepräsident Patrick Soderlund hat in einem Interview bekannt gegeben, das SHIFT2 eine Konkurrenz für Gran Turismo werden soll. Dabei will man nicht in allen Bereichen GT schlagen, so Soderlund, sondern mit packenderen und realistischeren Fahrgefühl überbieten.
Somit will man den Käufer von SHIFT2 mehr überzeugen.
Danke an Boardi05 für die Info: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ed-speed-shift-2-unleashed-2.html#post2429475

Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed: hochauflösende Screenshots und Mini-Hands-On - PCGH
NFS-Planet - Shift 2 Hands-On
Im neuem Shift soll eine Helmkamera die normale Cockpitkamera ersetzen. In der gezeigten Demo ist auch das HUD weg. Ob es so in die Endversion kommt, ist fraglich.
Zudem kam herraus, das ca 130 Autos den Weg ins Spiel schaffen.
Die hochauflösenden Screens könnt ihr bei der obigen PCGH News herunterladen 
Bei NFS-Planet ist auch noch die Rede, es kämen doppelt so viele Strecken als noch bei Shift.

*Hier das Interview, das Gamespot gemacht hat

*Shift 2: Lead Designer vergleicht Gran Turismo 5 mit Briefmarkensammlung - PCGH
Andy Tudor, Lead Designer bei EA, in einem Interview mit den Jungs von Eurogamer und meint, GT5 wäre sowas wie eine "Briefmarkensammlung", nur irgendwie mit Autos. 
Zudem sagte er auch noch, das Shift2 mehr Spaß am Steuer haben wird als in der Garage. Er gab auch zu, das GT mit ihren 1000+Wagen unerreichbar bleiben.

NFS-Planet - Limited Edition von SHIFT2 angekündigt!
Heute wurde die Limited Edition von SHIFT2 angekündigt.
Diese soll neben 3 exklusive Autos bis zu 40 zusätzliche Events beinhalten.
Screenshots findet ihr hier unter "Bilder"

Shift 2 Unleashed: Details zu Licht und Schatten sowie Schadensmodell - PCGH
Im Interview mit GameTrailers wurden weitere Details über das Schadensmodell, Licht und Schatten bekannt gegeben. Wie man im Video sieht, wird das Schadensmodell auch Totalschäden zulassen. Zudem wurde bekannt, das Schäden am Auto auch an den Scheinwerfern weitergegeben werden, was allerdings nicht neu ist (siehe GTR, Race, rFactor).

NFS-Planet - Shift 2 Unleashed Fahrphysik
NFS-Planet hat was sehr interessantes über die Fahrphysik gefunden. so nimmt EA alle sämtlichen CAD-Dateien von den Automobilherstellern und integriert diese ins Spiel.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Reifenverschleiss und co.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Slightly Mad spricht Klartext! Visual Gamer
Visual Gamer (auch bekannt als sommergemuese) hat das Interview mit Slightly Mad auf Deutsch übersetzt. Hier wird knallhart geantwortet, was von Shift 2 zu erwarten ist.
*Danke an Brennmeister0815 für die Info!

*Shift 2 Unleashed: Youtube-Video zeigt Autolog - PCGH
In diesem Beitrag findet ihr Informationen über Autolog, das auch schon in Hot Pursuit debütierte.
Das YT-Video veranschaulicht 2 Rennfahrer, die gegeneinander driften.

SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED Legends & Speedhunters DLC Packs Coming to PC
*ACHTUNG!*

Die beiden DLCs - Speedhunter und Legends - werden auf dem PC *kostenlos* sein und am *30. Juni 2011* erscheinen. Mehr Info unter dem Link oben.



Today we’ve got some very exciting news…the *SHIFT 2* UNLEASHED *Legends* and *Speedhunters* DLC Packs are coming to PC players around the world at no charge!

Beginning June 30th, the DLC packs will be available to download, for free, from *Origin.com*. In case you missed it: the Legends Pack features a dozen *cars* and 5 new *tracks* from racing's golden age, and the Speedhunters Pack added two new game modes - *Drag* and *Standing Mile* - as well as 14 new vehicles to try against your friends for epic *Autolog* battles.



  Die genaue Intallationsanweisung findet ihr auch unter dem Link(falls  ihr das Spiel neu erwerbt). Es sieht so aus als bräuchte man Origin!

Oder hier die Installation für bereits *gekaufte* Vollversionen:


> *Already owns Shift 2 Unleashed:*
> 1. Find/Navigate to DLC product details page on *store.origin.com*
> 2. From Overlay, select version of base game to add to cart:
> a. Packaged (purchased on disc from a retailer)
> ...



*Danke an Galford für diese Info *​ ​*Wagenliste:* 
Offizielle Carlist:

Acura NSX
Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
Alfa Romeo Giuetta QV [LIMITED EDITION]
Alpina B6 GT3
Aston Martin DB9 Coupe
Aston Martin DBR9 [OFFICIAL FIA GT1 CAR]
Aston Martin DBRS9 [OFFICIAL FIA GT3 CAR]
Aston Martin V8 Vantage N400
Audi R8 Coupe 4.2 FSI quattro
Audi R8 LMS [OFFICIAL FIA GT3 CAR]
Audi RS4
Audi S3
Audi S4
Audi TT Coupe 3.2 quattro
Bentley Continental Supersports

BMW 135i Coupe
BMW M1 Procar
BMW M3 E30 Sport Evolution
BMW M3 E36
BMW M3 E46
BMW M3 E92
BMW M6
BMW Z4 M-Coupe
BMW Z4 sDrive 35is
Bugatti Veyron 16.4
Caterham Superlight R500
Chevrolet Cobalt SS
Chevrolet Camaro SS
Chevorlet Corvette C6.R [OFFICIAL FIA GT1 CAR]
Chevorlet Corvette Sting Ray
Chevrolet Corvette Z06
Chevorlet Corvette Z06R [OFFICIAL FIA GT3 CAR]
Dodge Challenger Concept
Dodge Challenger R/T
Dodge Charger R/T
Dodge Viper SRT-10
Ford Escort RS Cosworth
Ford Focus RS
Ford Focus ST
Ford GT
Ford Mustang RTR-X
Ford Shelby GT500
Gumpert Apollo
Honda Civic SI
Honda S2000
Infiniti G35
Jaguar XKR
Koenigsegg CCX
Lancia Delta HF Intergrale
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 [OFFICIAL FIA GT3 CAR]
Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 [LIMITED EDITION]
Lamborghini Murcielago R-SV [OFFICIAL FIA GT1 CAR]
Lamborghini Reventon
Lexus IS-F
Lexus LFA
Lotus Elise 111R
Lotus Exige S
Maserati Gran Turismo S
Maserati MC12 GT1 [OFFICIAL FIA GT1 CAR]
Matech Ford GT [OFFICIAL FIA GT1 CAR]
Matech Ford GT [OFFICIAL FIA GT3 CAR]
Mazda MX-5
Mazda RX-7
Mazda RX-7 FC3S
Mazda RX-8
McLaren F1
McLaren MP4-12C
Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss
Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG
Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution 2
Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION IX MR-Edition
Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION X
Monster Energy Falken Tire Ford Mustang [FORMULA DRIFT]
Need for Speed Shelby Terlingua
Nissan 200SX
Nissan 240SX
Nissan 350Z
Nissan 370Z
Nissan GT-R
Nissan GT-R SPECV
Nissan GT-R GT1 [OFFICIAL FIA GT1 CAR]
Nissan Silvia S15 [LIMITED EDITION]
Nissan Skyline GT-R R32
Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
Pagani Huayra
Pagani Zonda Cinque

Pagani Zonda F
Pagani Zonda R
Porsche 911 GT2
Porsche 911 GT3 R
Porsche 911 GT3 RS
Porsche 911 GT3 RSR
Porsche 918 Spyder Concept Study
Porsche Carrera GT
Porsche Cayman S
Radical SR3 RS
Renault Meagne RS
Scion TC
Seat Leon Cupra
Shelby Cobra 427
Shelby GT500
Subaru Impreza WRX STI
Team Need for Speed Mazda RX-8
Team Need for Speed Scion TC

Toyota Corolla AE86
Toyota Supra
Volkswagen Golf GTI
Volkswagen Golf Mk1 GTI
Volkswagen Scirocco
DLC Packs:
Legends Pack:


Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA (1965)
Austin Mini Cooper S (1965)
BMW 3.0 CSL Gr. 5 (1975)
Ford Capri RS3100 Gr.4 (1974)
Ford Escort Mk1 RS1600 (1971)
Ford GT40 Mk.I (1965)
Ford Lotus Cortina (1963)
Jaguar E-Type Lightweight (1963)
Nissan Fairlady 240ZG (S30) (1971)
Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R (C10) (1972)
Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 3.0 (1974)
Porsche 914/6 GT (1970)
SHELBY COBRA "DAYTONA" COUPÉ (1965)
Team Need For Speed Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 3.0
*Streckenliste*: 
Offizielle Tracklist: (Name/Land)

Alpental / Deutschland [fiktiv]
Autopolis International Racing Course / Japan
Ambush Canyon / USA [fiktiv]
Bathrust / Australien
Brands Hatch / GBR
Brno / Tschechien
Curcuit de Catalunya / Spanien
Dakota / USA
Dijon-Prenois / Frankreich
Donigton Park / GBR
Dubai Autodrome / VAE
Ebisu Circuit / Japan
Enna Pergusa / Italien
Glendale Raceway / USA
Hazyview / USA [fiktiv]
Hockenheim / Deutschland
Irwindale-Speedway / USA
London / GBR [fiktiv]
Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca / USA
Miami / USA
Miyatomi / Japan [fiktiv]
Monza / Italien
Nevada Freight Depot / USA [fiktiv]
Nürburgring / Deutschland
Oschersleben / Deutschland
Rivera / Frankreich-Monaco [fiktiv]
Road America / USA
Rustle Creek / USA
Shanghai / China
Silverstone / GBR
Spa Francorchamps / Belgien
Suzuka Circuit / Japan
Tokyo / Japan [fiktiv]
Willow Springs / USA
Zolder / Belgien
DLC Packs:
Legends Pack:


Dijon-Prenois (1972)
Hockenheim (1982)
Monza (1958)
Rouen-Les-Essarts GP (1966)
Rouen-Les-Essarts Kurz (1952)
Silverstone GP (1975)

​*Systemvorraussetzungen:*
*Betriebssystem*: Windows XP (SP3), Vista (SP2), 7
*CPU*: Intel Core 2 Duo/ AMD Athlon 64 x2
*RAM*: mindestens 2GB
*HDD*: nimdestens 7GB
*DVD Laufwerk
Grafikkarte*: Ab GeForce 8 mit min. 512MB; Radeon 3 Serie mit min 512MB
*Soundkarte*: DX 9.0c kompatibel
*Eingabegeräte*: Tastatur, Maus, Gamepad/Lenkrad
*Unterstützte PC-Lenkräder:*_
Logitech G27 Racing Wheel
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel
Logitech Driving Force GT
Logitech Formula Force EX
Logitech Driving Force
Logitech Driving Force EX
Logitech Driving Force RX
Logitech Driving Force Pro
Logitech MOMO Force
Logitech MOMO Racing
Thrustmaster RGT FFB Pro Clutch
Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Experience
Thrustmaster Ferrari 430
Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo S (and similar models)_

*Mods:
*Da in Need for Speed Shift sehr viele Mods mittlerweile im Umlauf sind, werde ich für Shift 2 eine Rubrik "Mods" erstellen, wo ihr vielleicht eure Traumautos bzw. Strecken etc. ins Spiel bringen könnt.
 - Imputproblem: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese Mod behebt den Imputlagproblem. Neu dabei ist, dass die Quickrace KI deutlich schwieriger zu meistern sind. Besonders zu empfehlen für Lenkradnutzer.
 Quelle: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - minimod - handling - stronger quickrace AI

- Extra Erfahrungsstufen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese Mod ermöglicht es, das Level-Cap von 20 auf 30 anzuheben. Mit dabei sind einige Zusatzgewinne.
Quelle: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - Extra Levels - 21 to 30


*Videos:
*Launch Trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-rqwXYj2Hk&hl=de_DE&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-rqwXYj2Hk&hl=de_DE&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o7IMPQ7cYq8&rel=0&hl=de_DE&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o7IMPQ7cYq8&rel=0&hl=de_DE&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


Release Trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6unrlNVBJqs​*Bilder:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Natürlich auch interessant: Das Cover!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wo kann ich das Spiel bestellen?
*Shift 2 Unleashed Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Games
Shift 2 UNLEASHED Limited Edition - EA-Store​


----------



## Razor44 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Need for Speed Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Nachtrennen wären ja echt super. Bin gespannt und freue mich darauf. Danke für die Info!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Need for Speed Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Kommt zwar etwas früh, aber ich freu mich schon sehr drauf.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Klasse Idee, gleich einen Sammelthread anzulegen


----------



## der_flamur (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Danke xD. Ich hab mir mal die Bilder studiert und erkennbare Stecken und Autos aufgenommen


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

maserati gran turismo wird auch dabei sein!

zudem heißt es bmw m3 e36....

zudem ist auf dem bild auch noch eine alte dodge challenger zu sehen!
67er shelby mustang ist auch dabei sowie dieser lancer reiskocher.


----------



## der_flamur (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Danke, Ausgangspost editiert


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

wir können ja mal ein tippspiel machen welche wagen dabei sind 

wer am meisten autos aufzählt die am ende wirklich dabei sind hat gewonnen-aufgezählte autos die net dabei sind geben abzüge


----------



## der_flamur (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Oke, gute Idee^^
Dann fang ma an xD

PS: Der Gewinner bekommt nen Keks oder was weiß ich


----------



## Bull56 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

der gewinner wird moderator bei PCGH 

ja dann erstelle ich mal meine wagenliste und poste die


----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

News zu Shift 2



> *Shift 2 besser als Gran Turismo?*
> 
> Mit der Ankündigung von  Shift 2 Unleashed erwartet Need for Speed fans nach dem arcade-lastigem Hot Pursuit wieder ein realistischeres Rennspiel.
> 
> ...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

bin mal gespannt ob der zeite teil besser wird...Grid2 wäre mir lieber


----------



## Bull56 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

ihr mit eurem blöden grid...


----------



## der_flamur (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Grid2 wäre mir lieber



Leider wird GRID2 mit Shift2 soviel zu tun haben, wie Schnee mit Pommes xD 
GRID ist komplett für Arcadespieler gedacht, und macht auch für Sim-Freaks Spaß, aber Shift2 soll eben nur für die Sim-Freaks, die gerne auf der Ideallinie und im Kreis fahren, gedacht sein. 

Andererseits freu ich mich auch auf GRID2, aber *B2T zu Shift2.*


----------



## der_flamur (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Letzte News jetzt mit drin und ein paar neue Autos gefunden. Startpost editiert


----------



## Menthe (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Freu mich schon sehr auf das Spiel, hoffe es topt locker den 1ten Teil 
Und Grid würde ich jetzt nicht als komplettes Arcade Spiel bezeichnen, das ist eher sone Sim wie auch F1 2010.


----------



## norse (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

ich hoffe es kommen ein paar schöne alte wagen rein...vorallem subis und evos


----------



## der_flamur (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

So, neue infos zur Limited Edition, aber sie ist noch nicht vorbestellbar.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ohhhh dieser Mustang *saaaaabberr*
Schon gekauft xD (Nein nicht wirklich nur Mental )
Ist schon bekannt ob es wieder ein only Rennstrecken Spiel wird?
mfg


----------



## der_flamur (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Da die FIA-GT WM auch auf Rennstrecken stattfindet, wird es das eigentliche GTR3 sein (nur zur info: Eigentlich ist die GTR Reihe für die FIA-GT und Simbin hat für das kommende jahr einen Nachfolger angekündigt in Form von GTR3)

Kurz: Ja, es wird wohl nur Rennpistenonly sein. Ist schließlich kein NfS!!!!!


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Hoffentlich machen die nicht den gleichen fehler wie die Konkurenz, die sollen endlich mal nen E30 M3 ins spiel einbauen, ich find das irgendwie ne schande, der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen aller zeiten und er wird kaum in nem spiel umgesezt ( auser manchen Simbim Games ) 

@Equitas GRID ist ein reines Arcade Game, da ist aber auch garnix nur ansatzweise irgendwie realistisch .


----------



## freshprince2002 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Shift 1 fand ich richtig klasse, bin mal gespannt wie Teil 2 wird.


----------



## DerHeero (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

hört sich ja nicht schlecht an aber wird es bestimmt nich an die auto vielfalt an forza oder gt ran kommen was ich schade finde , da ich der meinung bin das son richtiger sim für pc angebracht wäre da pc mehr leisten können als konsolen .


----------



## nme1337 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



dfence schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machen die nicht den gleichen fehler wie die Konkurenz, die sollen endlich mal nen E30 M3 ins spiel einbauen, ich find das irgendwie ne schande, der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen aller zeiten und er wird kaum in nem spiel umgesezt ( auser manchen Simbim Games )
> 
> @Equitas GRID ist ein reines Arcade Game, da ist aber auch garnix nur ansatzweise irgendwie realistisch .



BMW E30 ist aber für Shift 2 schon ein bisschen zu alt.
Und dann könnte man auch sagen:
Warum keine Alfa 155 war damals in der DTM auch stark.
Oder bei colin mcrae: warum gibts keinen Delta Integrale? einen der Erfolgreichsten Rallywagen. (ok in Dirt 2 wird er Wahrscheinlich dabei sein)...


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



nme1337 schrieb:


> BMW E30 ist aber für Shift 2 schon ein bisschen zu alt.
> Und dann könnte man auch sagen:
> Warum keine Alfa 155 war damals in der DTM auch stark.
> Oder bei colin mcrae: warum gibts keinen Delta Integrale? einen der Erfolgreichsten Rallywagen. (ok in Dirt 2 wird er Wahrscheinlich dabei sein)...



Nen E30 ist zu alt, aber nen 67er Mustang ist kein problem  Kleiner wiederspruch in sich. Mal abgesehen davon das z.b bei Shift auch nen 72er Skyline dabei ist, oder der Hachiroku ( 87er Corolla gleich 2 mal ) 
Genauso wie etliche Autos aus den 90ern, wobei auch paar direkte Konkurenten fürn E30 dabei waren, in Japan waren die rennen gegen die E30 auch sehr beliebt. 

Und bei CMR war bisher immer ein Delta Integrale dabei, genauso wie der Urquatro z.b und noch einige mehr, eben solche Kult Autos aus der Gruppe B waren immer standart bei CMR, die muste man halt freispielen.


----------



## Menthe (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



dfence schrieb:


> @Equitas GRID ist ein reines Arcade Game, da ist aber auch garnix nur ansatzweise irgendwie realistisch .


Als reines Arcade Game würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, n reines Arcade Game wäre sowas wie NfS. Grid ist immerhin ein bisschen realistisch.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Equitas schrieb:


> Als reines Arcade Game würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, n reines Arcade Game wäre sowas wie NfS. Grid ist immerhin ein bisschen realistisch.



Joar auch die restlichen NFS Titel sind Arcade, genauso wie Grid  
Ich möcht mal wissen wo da das bisschen realismus bei Grid ist ? Vieleicht in dem sinne das ein Auto nach links fährt wenn man nach links lenkt ?


----------



## Own3r (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Shift 1 fand ich richtig klasse, bin mal gespannt wie Teil 2 wird.



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Die neue Helmkamera ist schonmal witzig


----------



## Dorfbäcker (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Shift macht am meissten Spass von allen Rennspielen, besonders Online.
Besser bei Shift 2 sollte aber sein:
kein Abkürzen mit Zeitvorteil, kein "Wallriding" in Kurven, grössere Garage,
mehr Autos und Strecken (wird wohl kommen ) und der Lamborghini 
Murcielago sollte nicht so abnormal quer fahren ( bei den Anderen geht es ).
Fahre ohne Fahrhilfen mit Pad und es kommt richtig was rüber. Hab auch
F1 2010, was vom Fahren her stink langweilig dagegen ist.


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Nun steht vorerst der Releasetermin 

*8. März 2011 - Nordamerika*

*10. März 2011 - Europa

*http://www.nfsplanet.de/de/news/5849


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ha! War ich nicht schnell genug  Die Info's für die Releasetermine breiten sich aus wie ein Lauffeuer...

Need for Speed Shift 2  VirtualR – Sim Racing News

 Freude schöner Götterfunken


----------



## der_flamur (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Danke.
Werde es sofort in die Infoseite schreiben.


----------



## doodlez (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

wird gekauft, hab etliche Stunden mit Shift 1 verbracht  vorallem aufm Pc mit den Mods isses sehr toll


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

YouTube - rFactor BMW M3 E30

NfS ist Arcade.


----------



## Joel:D (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> YouTube - rFactor BMW M3 E30
> 
> NfS ist Arcade.



Dir ist klar, dass das Video nix mit NFS zu tun hat?

Das ist rFactor


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Hier wurde aber mehrfach nach dem Wagen gefragt. Und bei welchem Spiel man den fahren kann.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Nett gemeint Steffen, ich hab aber nicht gefragt wo man den wagen überall fahren kann ( ich glaub ich kenn absolut jedes Game mit nem E30 M3 ) ich hab nur gehofft das der in Shift2 eingebaut wird wenn die schon klassiker wie die alten Mustangs oder Skylines und co reinbauen gehört da auch nen E30 M3. Aber der Sound is ganz nett bei Rfactor. 

Ich hätt halt gern was mit guter Grafik auser Forza wo man nen M3 hat, das aber weniger wegen dem fahrgefühl, dafür gibts bei Race07 bzw GTR Evo ja den E30 M3


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ist schon absehbar, wann Shift 2 bei amazon.de vorbestellbar sein wird, ich will auf jeden Fall die "Goodies" mitnehmen


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Also hier kannst du schon Shift 2 vorbestellen, ist allerdings UK. Wird wahrscheinlich bald auch in de verfügbar sein


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Danke! Hmmm, warte dann doch lieber auf die deutsche Version...


----------



## der_flamur (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

@steffen: Ist zwar nett gemeint, aber hier ist die Rede von SHIFT2 und nicht rFactor oder GTR.
PS: Im dem Sinne hat das noch nicht mal NFS, sondern SHIFT. Wirklich NfS solls ja nicht heißen 

@all: Wenn ich bei Amazon die deutsche Version finde, werde ich sie in der Startpost editieren.


----------



## Fettmull (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

freu mich drauf, warum kommen alle guten Spiele immer im März


----------



## Galford (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



FM100 schrieb:


> PS: Im dem Sinne hat das noch nicht mal NFS, sondern SHIFT. Wirklich NfS solls ja nicht heißen


 
Warum ist dann auf jedem Screenshot das Need for Speed *N*-Logo?
Mag sein, dass "Need for Speed" nicht mehr so groß draufsteht wie früher, aber wenn Shift 2 z.B. auch auf needforspeed.com zu finden ist, dann ist es auch ein NFS.

Wenn es kein NFS ist, dann verlinke mir die Aussage eines Entwicklers oder die von EA dies bezüglich, und nicht irgend einen News-Bericht der sich Sachen selbst zusammenreihmt. Entweder es ist offiziell, oder ein Gerücht - eines von beiden, aber nicht beides.

Wahrscheinlich wollen einige einfach nicht, dass es ein NFS ist, dann lässt es sich leichter in die Simulationssparte drücken.

Ich habe mir mal alle Cover der letzten NFS-Spiele angeshaut: seit Underground sind die Untertitel immer größer als "Need For Speed", Shift ist das erste NFS auf dessen Cover (zumindest klein) das N-Logo auftaucht, und Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed ist auch wohl der längste Titel der letzten Spiele, und deshalb finde ich es durchaus verständlich das "NFS" nur als N-Logo direkt beim "Shift 2 Unleashed" steht. Genau genommen ist das N-Logo auf dem Cover von Shift 2 Unleashed zusammen mit dem von Hot Pursuit, sogar das größte und dominanteste N-Logo aller NFS-Spiele-Cover. Außerdem ist auf der Verpackung zu Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed nicht nur das N-Logo, sondern auch noch unten "Need for Speed". Das offizielle Logo von NFS World hat nichtmal das N.


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Hier mal einen First Look zu Shift 2


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Zur Sicherheit schnell noch mal hier 'reinposten: Nach heutiger offizieller Verlautbarung seitens EA verschiebt sich die Veröffentlichung von SHIFT 2 auf den 25. März.
 -> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude <-


----------



## der_flamur (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Kannst du auch ein Link geben?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

...öhm ja, Weblink...hm 
Die Info kam den Tag per Newsletter-Mail von EA. Die Mail mit dem Link befindet sich mittlerweile im Daten-Nirvana  Sorry! Es stand aber ganz groß auf der Seite, dass der neue VÖ-Termin am 25. März sein soll.


----------



## Own3r (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich denke nicht, dass der Releasetermin verschoben wurd, denn sonst würde das schon überall stehen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ja, ich wundere mich auch  Sorry, dass ich den Weblink 'verbummelt' habe. Aber es stand ganz groß da: "...SHIFT 2 - Unleashed 25.3.2011..." Sowas denke ich mir nicht aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Es ist in Deutschland der 24.3. 

Shift 2 Unleashed: Releasetermin steht fest - Update - electronic arts, release-termin, need for speed shift 2


----------



## Own3r (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ach dann haben sie es doch verschoben...naja besser dauert es länger, als später ein schlechtes Spiel zu haben. Und ich habe mehr Zeit fürs kommende TDU2 

Edit: Muss man das Spiel denn vorbestellen um die Zusatzinhalte zu bekommen, oder kann ich wie bei NSF HP auch in der ersten Zeit nach Release die Limited Edition im Laden kaufen?


----------



## der_flamur (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

So, jetzt hab ichs auch offiziell, Startpost ist aktuell!
PS: Neuer Trailer zu Shift 2 in der Startpost!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Hier kommt der Brennmeister aus'm Muuustopf 
Guckst Du:
ingame | Shift 2 Unleashed Erscheinungsdatum und Limited Edition
Nächstes Mal hänge ich den Link gleich 'ran, sorry


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Shit jetzt brauch ich die Limited Edition, sonst kann ich mein heiss geliebten Murcielago net fahren


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ja-ja-ja! Vorbestellen-vorbestellen-vorbestellen. Nur wann _*endlich*_


----------



## Own3r (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Man kann glaube ich, nachdem ich ein wenig recherchiert habe, die Ladenversion kaufen, welche auch in der ersten Zeit nach Release in der Limited Edition zu haben ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Neee, hab' keine Lust in einen Laden zu marschieren und die (schlanke) DVD-Hülle mit Inhalt selber nach Hause zu "schleppen". Würde gerne bei amazon vorbestellen, aber es tut sich nix...
Ich vermute EA hält sich noch zurück, weil selbst der neue Releasetermin noch nicht hundertprozentig fix ist


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Sooo, endlich! Shift 2 ist bei Amazon.de: Günstige Preise bei Elektronik & Foto, DVD, Musik, Bücher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr vorbestellbar 
Hier geht's lang: Shift 2 Unleashed Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Games
*freu*


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ok, dann ist ja alles gut ! Ich werde es mir trotzdem bei MM kaufen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir trotzdem bei MM kaufen


Ich kaufe bewusst _*nicht*_ bei MM- ich bin doch nicht blöd


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

 Das ist gut!

Vorteil: Ich kann vorher schauen wie das Spiel ist und kann trotz fehlender Vorbestellung die Limited Edition kaufen  Ich fühle mich dann sicherer


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Bei aller Vorfreude und Enthusiasmus: Mir gefällt Shift sehr gut, Teil 2 wird wieder von SlightyMad entwickelt, EA bleibt Publisher, was soll da noch "schief" gehen? GT5 gibt's nur für Konsoleros (ein Glück ), TDU2 ist für SIMS-Fans (nicht Sim!), Shift 2 _kann_ nur gut werden


----------



## Galford (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Hier gibt es einen neuen Trailer zur Limited Edition:

SHIFT 2: Unleashed Video Game, Limited Edition Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Gibt es auch bei EA, wer noch ein bißchen Text dazu haben will:
http://www.needforspeed.com/post/shift-2-unleashed%E2%84%A2-limited-edition-trailer


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Aussehen tut es gut, erinnert schon an Shift 1


----------



## der_flamur (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

So, ich werde die neuen Infos hinzuhängen.

PS: Gefunden! MONZA, SUZUKA, NÜRBURGRING (inkl NoS?), BRANDS HATCH und BARCELONA.
Und noch schöner mit den Autos: Jaguar feiert Comeback bei EA. Audi ist mit an Board, auch Pagani bietet wieder Wagen an. Lotus will auch hier mitmischen, zusammen mit McLaren. Ist sogar vielleicht Caterham dabei?
Abrunden könnte dies nur noch FERRARI!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ja-ja-ja! Vorbestellen-vorbestellen-vorbestellen. Nur wann _*endlich*_



Ab sofort 

Shift 2 Unleashed: Limited Edition mit Vorbesteller-Bonus lieferbar - Update - ea, electronic arts, rennspiel, need for speed hot pursuit, need for speed shift 2


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Das hört sich ja alles schon mal sehr vielversprechend an. Gibt es schon genauere Infos bezüglich des Schadensystems? Wenn Shift 2 ein richtig gutes hätte (wie Dirt 2 oder meinetwegen GRID) ist es einen Blick Wert.


----------



## msdd63 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich habe heute die Limited Edition bei Amazon vorbestellt. Wenn es wie bei F1 2010 wird bekomme ich das Spiel um einiges billiger als im Laden. F1 2010 war für Vorbesteller richtig günstig!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



msdd63 schrieb:


> Wenn es wie bei F1 2010 wird bekomme ich das Spiel um einiges billiger als im Laden. F1 2010 war für Vorbesteller richtig günstig!


Genau! Mut zur Lücke...wer bremst- verliert  Meine Order ist auch schon 'raus


----------



## Mister HighSetting (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

*Neue Infos:*
Jetzt ist die offizielle Website On gegangen.Shift 2 | Need for Speed Racing Game
Auf ihr findet man einige neue Infos, so wird es (wenn man den Platzhaltern glaubt) 145 Autos und 35 Strecken geben (manche Strecken wieder mit unterschiedlichen Führungen).Leider gibts auch wieder diese doofen fiktiven Strecken wie London und Tokio, Naja. Außerdem gibts auf der Seite ein paar neue Screenshots (WOW  Gran Tourismo 5 ist nicht fern) und einen neuen Trailer
YouTube - Need For Speed Shift 2 - Career Trailer.mp4 

Freue mich schon sehr drauf. Hoffe nur das es nicht eine Aufgebohrte SHIFT 1 Version wird, sondern wirklich realistisch wird (Fettes Schadenssystem, realistisches Handling etc...)
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Die Grafik ist echt Hammer! 
Allein schon der Rauch


----------



## Galford (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Leider gibts auch wieder diese doofen fiktiven Strecken wie London und Tokio, Naja.


 
Ich sehe das anders. Eine gute Mischung aus realen und fiktiven Strecken tut meiner Meinung nach dem Spiel sehr gut. Das hat schon anderen Spielen gut getan. Wenn es in Grid z.B. nur reale Strecken gäbe, würde ich behaupten, dass dessen Beliebtheit weit geringer ausfallen würde. Selbst Slightly Mad gibt zu, dass man heute kein Rennspiel mehr produzieren kann, welches ausschließlich für den Hardcore-Simulations-Markt gedacht ist (Quelle: Interview aus der PC Games). 

Wie sehe es die anderen hier? Hasst ihr solche Strecken, oder stören diese nur nicht, sind sie willkommene Abwechslung oder seid ihr sogar richtig froh, dass es eben nicht nur Strecken wie z.B. Silverstone gibt?


----------



## RapToX (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Galford schrieb:


> Wie sehe es die anderen hier? Hasst ihr solche Strecken, oder stören diese nur nicht, sind sie willkommene Abwechslung oder seid ihr sogar richtig froh, dass es eben nicht nur Strecken wie z.B. Silverstone gibt?


find ich sehr gut! silverstone etc. ist doch irgendwie schon total ausgelutscht. von daher find ich es immer gut, wenn ein paar fiktive strecken dabei sind.

was ich bisher von dem spiel gesehen hab, gefällt mir schon mal ganz gut. ich hoffe aber, dass die steuerung (vor allem bei den drift-events) etwas verbessert wurde!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Galford schrieb:


> Selbst Slightly Mad gibt zu, dass man heute kein Rennspiel mehr produzieren kann, welches ausschließlich für den Hardcore-Simulations-Markt gedacht ist (Quelle: Interview aus der PC Games).


Hmmm, ist von Seiten SlightyMad etwas kurz gegriffen. M.E. gibt es drei Interessengruppen: Die Action, Hardcore-Sim und die sowohl-als-auch Racer. Diejenigen, welche viel Zeit in ein Racing-Spiel investieren und den absoluten Simulationsanspruch haben fahren z.B. mit rFactor u.ä., stellen aber eine Minderheit dar. Für absolut unkomplizierte Action stehen NfS HP und Konsorten. Hier wird die breite Masse angesprochen. Shift findet sich genau dazwischen. Mit dem gewissen Sim-Racing Anspruch bei leichter Zugänglichkeit. Hier fahren die "Daddel-Götter" um Bestzeiten -> NFS Shift: World Records Einsteiger nutzen alle Fahrhilfen und haben auch Spaß. Was darf es online sein? Herstellerrennen, alle fahren mit dem gleichen Auto, oder gemischtes Rennen, mit der selbst abgestimmten Karre sich mit anderen messen? Hier finden verschiedene Interessengruppen "ihr" Spiel. Shift ist/wird eine Spiel-Reihe der _besseren_ Sorte, was sich EA als Publisher auf die Fahnen schreiben kann. Mal keine Schelte für EA


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich finde diese Abwechslung der Strecken auch sehr gut, denn nur offizielle Strecken würde irgendwann langweilig werden.


----------



## Bull56 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe ist monaco auch als strecke dabei oder habe ich mich in einem video verguckt?


----------



## Mister HighSetting (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders. Eine gute Mischung aus realen und fiktiven Strecken tut meiner Meinung nach dem Spiel sehr gut. Das hat schon anderen Spielen gut getan. Wenn es in Grid z.B. nur reale Strecken gäbe, würde ich behaupten, dass dessen Beliebtheit weit geringer ausfallen würde. Selbst Slightly Mad gibt zu, dass man heute kein Rennspiel mehr produzieren kann, welches ausschließlich für den Hardcore-Simulations-Markt gedacht ist (Quelle: Interview aus der PC Games).
> 
> Wie sehe es die anderen hier? Hasst ihr solche Strecken, oder stören diese nur nicht, sind sie willkommene Abwechslung oder seid ihr sogar richtig froh, dass es eben nicht nur Strecken wie z.B. Silverstone gibt?




Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt bzw. wollte etwas anderes sagen. 
Natürlich sind fiktive Strecken gut und können auch toll sein, was ich aber nicht so gut finde ist, das wahrscheinlich diese Strecken (London, Tokio, Ambush Canyon) 1 zu 1 übernommen werden. Und da mir diese Statdtstrecken in SHIFT einfach nicht so zugesagt haben wäre ich nicht böse gewesen wenn sie die durch ein paar andere, meinetwegen auch fiktive Strecken ersetzt hätten.


----------



## Galford (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich zitiere jetzt mal was genau in der PC Games stand:



> EA und wir als Entwickler haben es uns zum Ziel gemacht möglichst viele Leute mit den Shift-Games anzusprechen. Wenn nur die Hardcore-Rennspiel-Fans zufrieden wären, wurden wir möglicherweise gerade mal 20.000 Einheiten von Shift 2 verkaufen. Wenn wir die Marken Shift aber dauerhaft als anspruchsvolle Simulation etablieren und neben der Konkurrenz positionieren wollen, müssen wir deutlich mehr Exemplare verkaufen.


 
Ich muss mich also etwas berichtigen. Es heißt hier Hardcore-Rennspiel-Fans und nicht Hardcore-Simulations-Fans. Aber ich denke bei Hardcore-Rennspiel-Fans und Hardcore-Simulations-Fans gibt es eine starke Überschneidung beider Gruppen. Würde ich ausschließlich Arcade-Rennspiel spielen, würde ich mir schwer tun, mich als Hardcore-Rennspiel-Fan zu bezeichnen.

Das ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage im Bezug auf die Strecken, denn ich würde weiterhin behaupten, dass eine Mischung aus realen und fiktiven Strecken bei einer breiten/breiteren Masse von Spieler, eben viel besser ankommt, als nur ausschließlich reale Strecken.



Bull56 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe ist monaco auch als strecke dabei oder habe ich mich in einem video verguckt?


 
Vielleicht ist es die "Riviera"-Strecke aus dem Konsolen-DLC (Exotic Car Pack DLC) für Shift 1 (wobei diese eigentlich auf Monaco basiert). 
(PC Spieler greifen auf die Mods zurück)

Aber welches Video meinst du?


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Es gibt nun eine Vorschau von SHIFT 2:

Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed (PC) in der Vorschau bei GameStar.de


----------



## der_flamur (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

So, ich werd die neuen News mit einbeziehen.
Ich hab da noch was gefunden, was ich erkenne^^

An Autos: Gumpert Apollo, Scion TC Special Edition?, Dodge Viper SRT-10, Nissan 370Z, Aston Martin DB9, Porsche 911 GT2, Mitsubuishi Lancer Evo 8, Honda S2000, Toyota Corolla AE86 Drift und Ford Mustang Drift.
An Strecken: Dubai Int. Curcuit, Road America.

Ich finde, es dürfen auch in Games fiktive Strecken dabei sein, besonders der Alpental aus Shift hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Aber meine Frage ist: Gibt es Boxenstopps in Rennen? Schließlich bauen sie ein Abnutzungssystem ein.... 

@Zitat von Galford von PCG:
Mir wär es so lieber, wie bei GTR oder rFactor: Einen Einsteigermodus und einen Hardcore-Modus. Somit könnte man noch mehr Leute ans Land von EA ziehen^^
Schließlich ist DAS die Konkurrenz. Da zählen keine VK-Zahlen, sondern die Qualität der Sim. Dann können sie losplaudern


----------



## Galford (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Habe gerade das hier gefunden:



> Finally, we were also told about a new loyalty incentive program for Need for Speed gamers. Those who played Hot Pursuit will gain access to two extra cars: the Pagani Cinque Roadster racer and Lamborghini Reventon police car. Racers will gain access to these cars when they log into Shift 2 using the same EA account they used in Hot Pursuit


 
Shift 2 Unleashed's Autolog, loyalty bonuses detailed | Joystiq

Das könnte allerdings auch bedeuten, dass man nicht wie bei Shift 1 einen eigenen/anderen/neuen Profilnamen wählen kann, sondern wie bei HP zur EA-Master-ID gezwungen wird.


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Soetwas finde rich mal gut! 
Da wird man mal dafür belohnt, dass man die anderen Spiele spielt


----------



## msdd63 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich zitiere jetzt mal was genau in der PC Games stand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Exotic Car Pack DLC wusste ich noch nicht, habe ich irgendwie verpasst. Ich hab nach dem Download gegoogelt und bin nicht fündig geworden. Kann bitte jemand einen Link posten?


----------



## Mister HighSetting (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich dachte den Exotic Pack gabs nur für die Konsoleros


----------



## der_flamur (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Ich dachte den Exotic Pack gabs nur für die Konsoleros


schau ma auf nogrip da wirste alle DLCs die es für die Konsolen gab dort finden


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ih glaub ihr redet voll aneinander vorbei .... 

Das Exotic Pack gabs NUR für Konsole und NICHT fürn PC 

@FM100 er hat nicht gefragt was es für DLCs für konsolen gibt, sondern obs das Exotic Pack fürn PC gibt, und datt gibbet nicht.


----------



## der_flamur (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Nene.. ich red schon richtig 
ich habe bloß vergessen, dass das Mods sind die konventiert wurden^^


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ahhh okay, das wust ih aber auch nicht das es nen Mod gibt mit den karren.


----------



## der_flamur (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich habe jetzt die Systemvorraussetzungen vom EA-Store übernommen. Ebenfalls hab ich das Angebot vom EA-Store übernommen.

EDIT: Ich habe 9 Screens in HD in Angebot. Dort sind neu zu sehen : 
Chevorlet Cobalt
Toyota Supra

London Downtown
Ambush Canyon


----------



## der_flamur (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Neue News von PCGH hinzugefügt.

Und wieder mal ne neue Kiste: BMW M3 GT2.

EDIT 3.2.11: Es gibt was neues über die Fahrphysik


----------



## Mister HighSetting (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

HOFFENTLICH kommt das Schadenssystem auch mit in den Onlinemodus.
Dann vergeht nähmlich diesen ganzen Crashkiddies die mich in SHIFT 1 dermaßen angekotzt haben ganz schnell das Grinsen.


----------



## der_flamur (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Man kann zwar hoffen, das es passiert, aber so wird es wohl leider nicht passieren, das Slightly Mad einen Dedi Server ins Spiel einbaut. Das wäre das Novum eines möglicherweise Top-Spiels.
Allgemein hört man immer wieder, dass das neue Schadensmodell wirklich kaum Fehler verzeiht im Profimodus. Aber mehr werden wir hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen hören


----------



## Galford (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Es gibt ein paar neue Strecken, die angekündigt wurden (wobei Monza hier schon gelistet ist):

TRACK THURSDAY - FOUR MORE SHIFT 2 TRACKS REVEALED | Need for Speed Racing Game

http://www.needforspeed.com/shift2unleashed/tracks


Und bei GTTV gibt es Szenen, welche die Miami-Strecke zeigen:

GameTrailers TV with Geoff Keighley



@FM100 
Ich glaube du kannst Miami bei den Strecken mit dazu schreiben. Und Hazyview liegt laut Webseite in den USA (Achtung: ist aber fiktiv).


----------



## der_flamur (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## der_flamur (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

So, ich füge jetzt nach und nach die Links zu den offiziellen Carlists und Strecken von Shift 2.


----------



## RapToX (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

bei 4players wurde eine vorschau zu shift 2 veröffentlicht: Shift 2 Unleashed: Vorschau (Rennspiel, PlayStation3,360,PC) von 4players.de

schade das sich bei der steuerung scheinbar nicht viel geändert hat. somit bleibt das spiel wohl erstmal beim händler liegen


----------



## Freestyler808 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Speedhunters


----------



## Own3r (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Vorgestern wurden fünf weitere Strecken des kommenden Shift 2 Unleashed enthüllt:

- Donington
- Oschersleben 
- Tokyo
- Enna-Pergusa
- Miami


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

schaut am besten auf Nogripracing.com im forum bereich für shift, ist eigentlich um auf den laufenden zu bleiben....


----------



## perforierer (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ist eigentlich LAN bestätigt? Shift hatte ja nen Lan-Modus...


----------



## Own3r (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Schlechte Nachrichten:

Der Release in Europa verzögert sich um eine Woche 

Need for Speed Shift 2 – Europe Release Delayed  VirtualR – Sim Racing News


----------



## der_flamur (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Der Release in Europa wird eine Woche nach hinten geschoben, die Amis dürfens vielleicht wieder 2 Tage früher anspielen. Ich aktualisier morgen sämtliche Eintrage, denn es gibt wieder mal neue Autos


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Jedem seine Meinung, keine Frage.
Dennoch an alle _Shift-ist-Arcade-Dauernörgler & Co._ sei dieser Link empfohlen:
Shift 2 – Slightly Mad Studios spricht Klartext! | Visual-Gamer.de


----------



## der_flamur (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

@brennmeister: Den Link pack ich ma auf die Mainpage.
So heute ist es offiziell: Der Nürburgring wird es nicht nur als NoS geben, nein, sondern auch als VLN, 24H, GP, Sprint, Müllenbach und die Nordschleife selbst. Wenn das nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra für ein Rennspiel ist


----------



## Own3r (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Neue Strecken:
- Alpental
- Brno
- Nürburgring Nordschleife
- Road America

Und das beste: Es wird der Pagani Huayra in Shift 2 dabei sein !


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



FM100 schrieb:


> @brennmeister: Den Link pack ich ma auf die Mainpage.


 Danke


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Das die Nordschleife wieder mit dabei ist find ich richtig richtig geil! War schon in Shift 1 meine Lieblingsstrecke.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Das die Nordschleife wieder mit dabei ist find ich richtig richtig geil! War schon in Shift 1 meine Lieblingsstrecke.


Hast Du auch nur _einen_ Moment daran gezweifelt, dass die Nordschleife in Shift 2 _nicht_ mit dabei sein wird? Die "Nord" ist doch einer _der_ Klassiker-Strecken! Zählt zwar nicht zu meinen "Haus-Strecken", aber schön, dass sie wieder mit dabei ist. Noch schöner ist, dass mehrere neue recht interessante Kurse -real und Fiktion- auf uns warten. Bei den Realen freue ich micht auf Bathurst, die fiktiven Strecken Miami und London sind vielversprechend  Persönlich ganz happy bin ich, dass die Strecke "Alpental" wieder mit von der Partie ist 
 Rock 'n *ROLL*


----------



## der_flamur (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich habe die neu vorgestellten Autos mit angepinnt.
Dazu gehören:
Pagani Huarya (exklusiv in Shift 2) 
Pagani Zonda F
Pagani Zonda R (das schnellste GT-Rennauto auf der Nordschleife)
Zudem gibt es auch ein Video vom Huarya, das ich aber erst einfüge, wenn PCGH die neue Forensoftware installiert hat. Ich freue mich schon darauf 
Hier der Link zum Video: YouTube - Shift 2 Unleashed - Pagani Huayra
Danach werd ich die Mainpage ein wenig umkrämpeln


----------



## Own3r (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Neue Autos :

Nissan: 
- Nissan 200SX (S14)
- Nissan 240SX (S13)
- Nissan 350Z (Z33)
- Nissan 370Z (Z34)
- Nissan GT-R (R35)
- Nissan GT-R SPECV (R35)
- Nissan Silvia S15 SPEC. R AERO
- Nissan Skyline GT-R (R32)
- Nissan Skyline GT-R (R34)

Infiniti: 
- Infiniti G35 (V35)

*Update 25.2.2011:*

Neue Strecken wurden angekündigt:

- Hockenheimring
- Irwindale
- Riviera
- Silverstone


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



nme1337 schrieb:


> BMW E30 ist aber für Shift 2 schon ein bisschen zu alt.
> Und dann könnte man auch sagen:
> Warum keine Alfa 155 war damals in der DTM auch stark.
> Oder bei colin mcrae: warum gibts keinen Delta Integrale? einen der Erfolgreichsten Rallywagen. (ok in Dirt 2 wird er Wahrscheinlich dabei sein)...


 
Haa was muss ich jetz lesen, der E30 M3 Sport Evo ist dabei, so viel dazu von wegen er ist zu alt. Meine wünsche wurden erhört. Gleich morgen wirds vorbestellt. 
Sehr geil ! Ich freu mich tierisch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Vorbehaltlich meiner Unkenntnis, dass diese beiden -neuen- Videos noch nicht geposted wurden, hier sind sie:

YouTube - Shift 2 Unleashed: Night Track Gameplay

YouTube - shift 2 Gameplay By Ign ( bad driver )


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2011)

was is denn mittlerweile der offiziele relrasetermin?


----------



## Own3r (1. März 2011)

Mal wieder neue Autos 

Aston Martin:
- Aston Martin DB9 Coupe
- Aston Martin Racing DBR9 GT1
- Aston Martin Racing DBRS9 GT3
- Aston Martin V8 Vantage N400

Subaru:
- Subaru Impreza WRX STI

Radical:
- Radical SR3 RS

Renault:
- Renault Mégane RS

Scion:
- Scion tC

Seat:
- Seat Leon CUPRA

Shelby:
- 1967 SHELBY GT500
- Need For Speed SHELBY Terlingua Ford Mustang
- SHELBY COBRA 427
- Ford Shelby GT500 

Inzwischen sind es schon sehr viele !


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2011)

Gibt doch wieder garantiert keinen Ferrari zum Fahren, oder? Ich bin jetzt nich die Liste der Karren durchgegangen.


----------



## der_flamur (1. März 2011)

@Scholle_Satt: Der Release-Termin ist am 31.03.11. Noch sind nicht alle Autos veröffentlicht worden und offiziell besitzen sie auch eine Ferrari-Lizenz, da sie eine FIA-GT1 und GT3 Lizenz haben!

EDIT: Leider wird es doch anscheinend keine Ferraris geben... die Lücke zwischen Ford und Honda macht Gumpert perfekt. Zwischen Dodge und Ford ist gar keine Lücke. Da hat man schon eine FIA-Lizenz... man man man


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2011)

Bin ich mal gespannt. Ferrari is da ja immer sehr pissig was die Autos in Rennspielen angeht.


----------



## norse (3. März 2011)

weiß jmd welcher impreza dabei ist? der hatch oder noch son coupe? bzw bj wäre auch hilfreich


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2011)

Bis jetz offiziel nur der GDF als Limo ( als Coupe gibts keinen Impreza ) gebaut wurden die zwischen 2005 bis 2007 wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## norse (4. März 2011)

xD coupe keinen impreza?  der war richtig gut! )  aber egal danke gdf ist ne ansage! find ihc gut das die den genommen haben, nur schade das kein alter dabei ist...


hier mal den gc8 als coupe 
http://classiccarmagazine.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Subaru-WRX-STI-fq-670x446.jpg


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

FM100 schrieb:


> EDIT: Leider wird es doch anscheinend keine Ferraris geben...


 
Hätte mich auch gewundert. Ferrari gibt sich nicht für "sowas" her.  Mit Rennspielen haben die Spaßbremsen aus Maranello so ihre Probleme. Hab ich meine Schlüsse draus gezogen. Wenn ich so ne Kiste nich mal per Game probefahren kann, dann werd ich mir in echt eben auch nie einen kaufen. Tja pech gehabt, Jungs! 

Ach ja, hab gegen meine Prinzipien grad die Limited Edition vorbestellt.


----------



## Own3r (8. März 2011)

Im Rahmen des Manufacturer Monday wurden wieder neue Wagen für Shift 2 Unleashed angekündigt:

AUDI:
- Audi R8 Coupé 4.2 FSI quattro
- Audi R8 LMS
- Audi RS 4
- Audi S3
- Audi S4
- Audi TT Coupé 3.2 quattro

JAGUAR:
- Jaguar XKR

LEXUS:
- Lexus IS-F
- Lexus LFA

LOTUS:
- Lotus Elise 111R
- Lotus Exige S

MASERATI:
- Maserati GranTurismo S
- Maserati MC12 GT1


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. März 2011)

Leute, fangt schon mal an die Tage zu zählen! Ist nicht mehr lange hin  Bei Shift herrscht schon seit Längerem auf den Servern bisweilen gepflegte Langeweile. Was daddelt ihr eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit? Etwa Hot Pursuit?!


----------



## Own3r (10. März 2011)

Ich spiele atm TDU2 - bis Shift 2


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

also ich übe im Moment mit Shift (also Teil1 mit div Mods für die Fahrphysik) macht Spaß ich freu mich aber schon mega auf NFSShift 2.
Habe es schon vorbestelt und mir frei genommen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. März 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich übe im Moment mit Shift (also Teil1 mit div Mods für die Fahrphysik) macht Spaß ich freu mich aber schon mega auf NFSShift 2.
> Habe es schon vorbestelt und mir frei genommen.
> ...


 
Extra dafür freigenommen?


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2011)

Ich hab mir auch dafür frei genommen! Muss sein!


----------



## Own3r (12. März 2011)

Heute wurden wieder vier neue Strecken enthüllt, die in Shift 2 Unleashed vorhanden sein werden.

- Ebisu
- Glendale
- Dijon-Prenois
- Dubai Autodrome


----------



## der_flamur (12. März 2011)

Dijon-Prenois.. da errinnere ich mich gern an bestimmte Rennen, besonders DTM 2009 
Reifenmörder pur xD


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich spiele atm TDU2 - bis Shift 2


 TDU2? Brrr  Wenn Shift 2 dann endlich erschienen ist, wird's für Dich geradezu ein "Quantensprung"  Ergo: TDU2 konnte leider nicht die Erwartungen erfüllen, ist aber recht nett, kein Sim, dafür um so mehr SIMS


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2011)

Dijon muss ne mörderische Strecke sein. Nicht umsonst wird dort kaum noch gefahren! Ich freu mich!


----------



## Own3r (12. März 2011)

Ich weiß schon, dass man von TDU2 keine Simulation erwarten kann, dennoch finde ich das simsen cool


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, dass man von TDU2 keine Simulation erwarten kann, dennoch finde ich das simsen cool


 
Dieser Spaß sei Dir selbstverständlich gegönnt!  Ich freu' mir 'nen Kullerkeks auf viele Runden Sim-lastiger Rasereien- off/und online


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dijon muss ne mörderische Strecke sein. Nicht umsonst wird dort kaum noch gefahren! Ich freu mich!


 

Weils dort übelst bergauf und ab geht, und man nicht sieht wohin man fährt wenn man über eine Kuppe brettert.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. März 2011)

Ich hoffe das sich die zwei Tage lohnen die ich mir genommen habe. 
Meine Erwartungen sind hoch und daran ist EA selbst schuld, dank ihrer Versprechen und geilen Videos.
Ich hoffe auch das die Installation genauso easy wird wie in Shift 1 und wir kein nues Stalker Clear Skye erlben müssen. 
Und ich freue mich schon auf meinen S15 ^^ Silvia Nissan, als Extra ich glaube das war der Grund wiso es die Extra Version sein musste.
Und endlich mehr Skyline Gozilla (R32) endlich dabei... Und mein Schatz der GTR R34... muhhha hhaa mich freu kaput geh durchdreh  
freu freu freu freu freu freu... 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. März 2011)

@EDDIE2Fast: Gleich _zwei_ freie Tage genommen?! Wow. Ja, im Zusammenhang mit der bisherigen Werbekampagne seitens EA ist die Erwartungshaltung bei den interessierten Spielern recht hoch. Aber: Bei aller Vorfreude, bleiben wir auf dem Teppich. Shift 2 wird -hoffentlich- in den bei Teil 1 kritisierten Punkten verbessert sein, dennoch wird's eher _Evo_lution statt _Revo_lution. Aber meines Erachtens mit _das_ Beste Rennspiel 2011


----------



## perforierer (14. März 2011)

Leute, ich hatte schonmal gefragt, aber keiner hat geantwortet:

Gibts nen echten LAN-Modus wie in Shift1? Wäre mir extrem wichtig.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. März 2011)

Na ja eine Revolution würde wohl nach hinten losgehen daher hoffe ich auch das sich EA nicht übernommen hat.
Und genau die Punkte verbessert hat die mich gestört haben. 
Das waren zum einem die etwas Acarde lastigen Fahrzeuge, zum zweiten das etwas kleine Schadensmodel. 
Den wenn, so ein Bolide mit 200km/h in die Bande kracht muss es einfach scheppern. 
(das was man bisher sehen konnte (HIER.: YouTube - Need For Speed Shift 2 Unleashed gameplay [HD] auf den roten AUDI achten) schaut gut aus.


Und ja zwei Tage habe ich mir genommen. 
Ich kann aber nur 1,1/2 Tage für mich sein denn rest der Zeit muss ich mich um meine Freundin kümmern, sonst werde ich sicher bald Singel werde.

also bis die Tage mfg EDDIE


----------



## Own3r (15. März 2011)

Der Manufacturer Monday hat insgesamt 13 neue Wagen gebracht, die in Shift 2 Unleashed enthalten sein werden:

ALFA ROMEO
- Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
- Alfa Romeo Giuletta QV

BUGATTI
- Bugatti Veyron 16.4

KOENIGSEGG
- Koenigsegg CCX

VOLKSWAGEN
- Volkswagen Mk1 GTI
- Volkswagen Mk5 GTI
- Volkswagen Scirocco

CATERHAM
- Caterham Superlight R500

GUMPERT
- Gumpert Apollo

ALPINA
- Alpina B6 GT3

BENTLEY
- Bentley Continental Supersports Coupe

MITSUBISHI
- Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION IX MR
- Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION X


----------



## Galford (21. März 2011)

Das Video hier müsste neu sein:
SHIFT 2: Unleashed Video Game, Leader Of The Pack HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Außerdem hier noch ein Video mit Tommy Millner, Fahrer vom Team Need for Speed (ist aber schon vom Freitag - habe es aber hier noch nicht gesehen)
http://www.needforspeed.com/post/tommy-milners-hot-lap-around-laguna-seca-shift-2-unleashed



Außerdem gab es am Wochenende einen zweistündigen Developerchat mit Andy Tudor.

Da wurde nochmals nach einer Demo gefragt - zwar war die Fragen in Richtung Demo über Xbox Live, aber die Antwort war allgemein gehalten. Es ist keine Demo geplant. War zwar auch schonmal irgendwo zu lesen, aber es wurde somit nochmals bestätigt. 
(Eigentlich bin ich immer für Demos, aber da Shift 2 stark in der Tradition von Shift 1 steht, ist eine Demo auch nicht so nötig, wie ich finde)

Zum Thema NFS und Shift 2 Unleashed: Das N-Logo im Titel stehe für NFS - man habe einfach nur darauf verzichtet NFS auszuschreiben, da der gesamte Spieltitel sonst eben recht lang ist. Shift 2 gehört also eindeutig zur NFS-Franchise. Tudor erklärt aber den gesamten Titel noch deutlich genauer.


Eine Aufzeichung kann man hier finden (ist aber 2h lang):
Shift 2 Unleashed: Live Developer Chat - EA Games


----------



## Volta (22. März 2011)

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage gibt es den AUDI RS6 oder S6 bei Need for Speed Shift 2 ? Habe ihn nähmlich auf der Offi hp von NFS Shift 2 nicht gefunden
Ich krieg das krauseln wenn es den RS6/S6 nicht gibt :/


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. März 2011)

Volta schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mal eine frage gibt es den AUDI RS6 oder S6 bei Need for Speed Shift 2 ? Habe ihn nähmlich auf der Offi hp von NFS Shift 2 nicht gefunden
> Ich krieg das krauseln wenn es den RS6/S6 nicht gibt :/


 
Tja dann denke ich mal das es denn auch nicht geben wird... Bei Shift... Wen er auf der "Offi" HP nicht zu sehen ist.
Aber gibt ja genug andere Audis ^^


----------



## Volta (24. März 2011)

Ja gibt genug andere Audis schon recht, aber ich kann NFS nicht verstehen wie man das Auto nicht einführen kann ^^


----------



## Own3r (26. März 2011)

Auf DIESER Seite steht, dass man nicht unbedingt vorbestellen muss, um die Boni zu bekommen. D.h. jemand der die Boni zwar haben will, jedoch nicht vorgestellen möchte (so wie ich), kann es sich im Laden kaufen.

Denn:



> Need for Speed SHIFT 2 Unleashed Limited Edition* Release Deutschland (PC, PC Download, PS3, Xbox 360): 31. März 2011
> 
> ** Im Handel wird für PC, PS3 und Xbox 360 zunächst ausschließlich die Limited Edition erhältlich sein. Sobald diese ausverkauft ist, wird die Standardversion angeboten.*


----------



## Galford (26. März 2011)

Die PC Games vergibt 88% im Test zu NFS Shift 2 Unleashed.

Das Spiel sei in jeder Beziehung besser als Shift 1.

Kritikpunkte:
- Drift ist zwar besser, Autos würden aber immer noch hochgradig sensibel reagieren
- sehr umständliche und verschachtelte Menüs, was vorallem das optische Tuning zur Fleißarbeit macht (auch das Leistungtuning ist davon betroffen, nur scheinbar etwas weniger)
- nicht alle Rennstrecken bei Nacht befahrbar (z.B. Oschersleben)
- keine Wettereffekte
- KI weiterhin zu aggressiv 
- Balancing

Stärken:
+ "Helmkamera ist ein Muss und ein neuer Standard im Genre". Diese erfordere aber ein bißchen Einarbeitungs-/Eingewohnungzeit, aber es würde sich lohnen
+ glaubwürdiges und anspruchsvolles Fahrverhalten
+ extrem viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
+ Einzel-Setups für Kurse speicherbar
+ Optik, Geschwindigkeitsgefühl 
etc.

(Anmerkung: das alles wurde nicht 1:1 zitiert)

Die Gamestar vergibt übrigens 84%, wobei ein Punkt wegen Bugs abgezogen wurde. Großer Kritikpunkt ist die Balance des Spiels (5/10 Punkten)


----------



## Own3r (26. März 2011)

Wo hast du den Test den gesehen? Auf PC Games sehe ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Galford (26. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Test den gesehen? Auf PC Games sehe ich ihn nicht.


 
Im Heft.



Hier noch eine Meldung zu Slightly Mad:
Slightly Mad Studios is currently without a project 

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Shift 2 erfolgreich wird (und es evtl. Shift 3 geben wird)


----------



## SushYm4n (28. März 2011)

ich habe diesen thread eben erst entdeckt und freu mich riesig auf das game!
Vor allem freu ich mich auf 3 Autos besonders: Mercedes SLS, McLaren MP4-12C und Porsche 918
Hoffentlich ist bei dem Spiel dieser Force Feedback Bug behoben. Bei Shift hat mein Lenkrad immer vibriert, wenn ich geradeaus gefahren bin


----------



## der_flamur (28. März 2011)

So, ich werd alle endgültigen Infos auf die Mainpost packen.
Das bedeutet, alle Autos, Strecken, ggf. Videos werden zu finden sein 

PS: leider kann ich am Donnerstag noch kein Shift2 spielen, leider


----------



## Galford (28. März 2011)

Ah, okay. Hab es gesehen, dass es geändert wurde.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (28. März 2011)

Wiso was wurde geändert ? 
Kommt es doch nicht am 31.03.2011 ?
Oder warum kannst du es am Do nicht spielen ?

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

Doch das Spiel kommt am 31.03! Ich freue mich schon


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2011)

Hoffentlich verschickt Amazon rechtzeitig...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (28. März 2011)

ich stehe punkt um 9.00Uhr vorm Gamestop XD

Und dann renne ich ganz ganz schnell zurück nach Hause werf die CD/DVD in den schon warmen PC rein lass es durchlaufen...  und freu mir nen Ast ab. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Semox (28. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Kritikpunkte:
> - KI weiterhin zu aggressiv


 
Hoffentlicht ist es nicht so schlimm wie in shift1. Mich halt dieses Autoscooter verhalten von einigen KI Gegnern ziemlich genervt. 
Knallen dir absichtlich voll in die Seite, ins Heck und so rein. Dann soll man es doch zumindest irgendwo ausstellen könnnen.
Das Beste ist ja noch, dass die gegner dabei teilweise noch ohne Zeitverlust normal weiter gefahren sind.
Dann sollten sie nicht mit "Realistischstes Rennspiel" werben.



Gerade HIER den Test gefunden.


----------



## SushYm4n (29. März 2011)

Das hat mich nie wirklich gejuckt, weil die einfach zu langsam waren(ich weiß aber nicht, welche schwierigkeitsstufe ich hatte, spiele aber eigentlich immer auf hohem niveau).
Was mich allerdings angekotzt hat waren die Crashkids im Internet, wobei da der Hersteller nix für kann^^

hat hier jemand ne Idee, warum die den TT Quattro anstatt den TT RS genommen haben? Find ich schade


----------



## kühlprofi (29. März 2011)

Also in der Schweiz bei Games - World of Games ist das Releasedatum der 30. März. 
Poste dann ein paar Screenshots wenns hier ein Tag früher als in Deutschland draussen ist


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Ja klar, mach ma. Ich freu mich auf alles, was da kommt!


----------



## der_flamur (29. März 2011)

Also keine Panik, das Spiel kommt wie geplant am 31.03. in GER. Als Schüler hat man eben nicht eben ma ein paar Euros übrig, erst recht nicht wenn man für Schulsachen etc. investieren muss. Deswegen kann ich es noch nicht spielen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. März 2011)

Übrigens hat Amazon den Preis reduziert, vielleicht ist das spannend für euch

Schnäppchen: Shift 2 Unleashed nur noch 44,95 - 4 Top-Blu-ray kaufen, nur 3 bezahlen: Inception, Fluch der Karibik 3, Toy Story 3, Kick-Ass - Black Ops für 27,97 USK 18 - Assassin's Creed 2 White Edition für 21,97 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


----------



## der_flamur (29. März 2011)

Vor dem Release einfach ma 5€ runterpacken, gar nicht schlecht^^
PS: Heute wurden die letzten Autos vorgestellt:

Mercedes-Benz:
- Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution 2
- Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG
- Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG

Porsche:
- Porsche 918 Spyder Concept Study

Nissan:
- Nissan 240SX (S13)


----------



## Own3r (29. März 2011)

Es gibt schon einige Videos auf Gamestar 

Public Viewing: Shift 2 Unleashed - Video: 20 Minuten kommentiertes Gameplay - News bei GameStar.de

Mal sehen ob das Spiel (wie üblich) morgen schon im Media Markt steht


----------



## Semox (29. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einige Videos auf Gamestar
> 
> Public Viewing: Shift 2 Unleashed - Video: 20 Minuten kommentiertes Gameplay - News bei GameStar.de
> 
> Mal sehen ob das Spiel (wie üblich) morgen schon im Media Markt steht



Ist sehr gut möglich. Crysis 2 und fast alle anderen neuen Spiele gibt es hier im Saturn auch vorher zu kaufen.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Amazon den Preis reduziert, vielleicht ist das spannend für euch


 

Supie, die geben den Preisvorteil ja auch an die Vorbesteller weiter. Do simma daboi! 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Galford (29. März 2011)

Ich würde mal vorschlagen den Shift 2 Thread anpinnen zu lassen, und den Shift 1 Thread seim Schicksal zu überlassen. Kümmert sich jemand darum, und ist das so gewollt?


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Im Übrigen hab ich ma bei Amazon gecheckt. Mein Spiel wurde noch nicht verschickt. Wenns das Ding schon morgen im Landen gibt, dann werd ich zukünftig wohl nicht mehr bei A Spiele bestellen. Obwohl, ein Tag mehr oder weniger macht den Bock auch nicht fett...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. März 2011)

Na sicher wird es dir Vorbesteller Version auch im Media Markt geben nur ich möchte das Risiko nicht eingehen dann doch mit der "normalen" Vers. da zu stehen und die dann kaufen zu müssen. Darum warte ich z.B lieber 1Tag länger und habe dann das was ich will. 

Das Video ist cool nur habe ich mich da verhöhrt ? 
25.03 ? dann muss das Video doch alt sein. 
Nur was ich geil finde, alle Test widersprechen sich iwo immer. 
Die einen sagen das Schadensmodel ist *******, andere sagen wo wie geil es doch ist. 
Na ja kann man dann diesen Tests noch glauben ?
Ich schaue es mir dann doch lieber selbst an und bewerte es nach meinen Punkten. 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Irgendwo hab ich doch gehört, alle Versionen seinen zu Beginn die Limited. Egal ob ausem Media Markt oder von Amazon. Erst später, nach Abverkauf solls ne "normale" Version geben. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich verhört hab und an dem Gerücht absolut nix drann ist!


----------



## der_flamur (29. März 2011)

Ich habe gehört, dass NoS-Fans leider nicht die VLN-Variante bzw. 24h Version fahren können. Anscheinend sind GP und NoS getrennt worden.. Wenn das stimmt, dann gibts Klatsche!


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Ich fand die Norschleife schon beim ersten Teil zum Kotzen. Da kann ich gerne drauf verzichten. Wie man die NoS richtig digital und schön reproduziert hat GT 5 gezeigt. Die NFS-Nordschleife hat imho nix mit der Nordschleife in Reality zu tun.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. März 2011)

WAS WAS WAS ....
DIE NOS ist aber im Game das ist wichtig das ist meine Hauptstrecke. 
Ohne die will ich das Spiel nicht mehr XD!!!

GT5 na ja da war die Nordschleife auch zum Kotze.
GT5 ist so ein großer Haufen an Müll... Sry aber das muss raus weil ich kann es nicht mehr hören. 
Mit GT5 GT5 toll... ich fange lieber mal nicht an jetzt hier rumzumeckern weil sonst endet das nicht mehr.

Na ja also zurück die Nordschleife ist im Spiel. Aber was kann sie nicht ? Es wird nicht die Original Strecke sein von 24h Rennen?

Edit.: 
*Stats*

 			 				 					Ort                     Germany 				 				 					Year Opened                     1927 				 				 					Number of Configurations                     4 				 				 					Names of Configurations                     Nordschleife, Aremburg, Karussell, Nurburg


----------



## Semox (29. März 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Na sicher wird es dir Vorbesteller Version auch im Media Markt geben nur ich möchte das Risiko nicht eingehen dann doch mit der "normalen" Vers. da zu stehen und die dann kaufen zu müssen. Darum warte ich z.B lieber 1Tag länger und habe dann das was ich will.


 
Du könntest auch im Media Markt 1Tag vorher versuchen die Limeted edition zu kaufen.
Wenn du dabei erfolg haben solltest kannst du die  Amazon Sendung ja einfach zurück schicken.


----------



## Own3r (29. März 2011)

Also selbst jetzt steht noch die Limited Edition von Hot Pursuit im Regal 
Wenn ich also morgen da hin gehe, werde ich sie sicher bekommen.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Semox schrieb:


> Du könntest auch im Media Markt 1Tag vorher versuchen die Limeted edition zu kaufen.
> Wenn du dabei erfolg haben solltest kannst du die  Amazon Sendung ja einfach zurück schicken.


 

Jo, einfach Annahme verweigern.


----------



## Sutta (29. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich fand die Norschleife schon beim ersten Teil zum Kotzen. Da kann ich gerne drauf verzichten. Wie man die NoS richtig digital und schön reproduziert hat GT 5 gezeigt. Die NFS-Nordschleife hat imho nix mit der Nordschleife in Reality zu tun.



Hier mal der Vergleich: (3 mal der Pagani Zonda R auf der Nordschleife)

GT5 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=klMPNl4st6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Shift (1) 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52CD3AxctyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Real life




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mwGT9F-4uA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2011)

Ganz klar GT. Mal von dem Film mit dem Zonda abgesehen. Ob GT besser aussieht kann man streiten. Es bringt aber das Fahrgefühl auf der NoS wesentlich besser rüber und wirkt somit echter.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. März 2011)

Ich habe es nicht bei Amazone bestelt. Sondern bei Gamestop und da muss man in Vorkasse tretten mit 10Euro und all das Storniren ne danke den tag kann ich echt noch warten. 
Habe morgen eh kaum Zeit.


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

hey leute, hab nen kleine performance problem (hab ich bei shift 1 ebenfalls und bekomms da net weg).

an sich läuft das spiel auf vollen details mit aa und af um die 40 frames. wenn ich allerdings andere autos oder die leitplanken berühre gibts nen kurzes standbild und nach ner halben sek gehts weiter. zum mindest fast, weil das meistens reicht um nicht reagieren zu können und das auto landet irgendwo, nur nicht auf der strecke 
hat das prob noch wer? is nämlich echt mies so zu fahren, vorallem weils selbst mit nen xbox 360 gamepad alles andere als leicht ist (10x die erste strecke neugestartet und nie erster geworden  der porsche war einfach zu schnell für den GT-R).


----------



## Papzt (30. März 2011)

Ich habs mir heute morgen vorbestellt. Lohnt sich das Spiel denn? Die Tests hören sich sehr vielversprechend anHat es einer schon mit einem Lenkrad gezockt?


----------



## Primer (30. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hey leute, hab nen kleine performance problem (hab ich bei shift 1 ebenfalls und bekomms da net weg).
> 
> an sich läuft das spiel auf vollen details mit aa und af um die 40 frames. wenn ich allerdings andere autos oder die leitplanken berühre gibts nen kurzes standbild und nach ner halben sek gehts weiter. zum mindest fast, weil das meistens reicht um nicht reagieren zu können und das auto landet irgendwo, nur nicht auf der strecke
> hat das prob noch wer? is nämlich echt mies so zu fahren, vorallem weils selbst mit nen xbox 360 gamepad alles andere als leicht ist (10x die erste strecke neugestartet und nie erster geworden  der porsche war einfach zu schnell für den GT-R).


 
Eventuelle Physx aktualisieren, auch als AMDler.
Die fürs Spiel benötigte Version sollte auch auf der DVD zu finden sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. März 2011)

*Die ersten Mods sind rausgekommen*



> Shift 2 Unleashed ist noch gar nicht wirklich erhältlich, gibt es doch schon erste Mods für das Spiel. Anscheinend dürfte sich an der Struktur der Files des Vorgängers Need for Speed Shift nicht allzu viel geändert haben.
> 
> Auf Racedepartment hat Tobias Kluge zwei Mods online gestellt, die kleiner Anpassungen am Spiel vornehmen. Der "No blur and wheel shaking in cockpit & helmet view"-Mod entfernt die Bewegungsunschärfe und Lenkrad-Rüttler in der Cockpit- oder Helmkamera.
> Der "Reduced trackside bling bling"-Mod entfernt ein paar überflüssige Streckenobjekte (Fahnen, Zelte, u.a.), allerdings nur von Strecken aus Shift 1.
> ...


----------



## Galford (30. März 2011)

Das Spiel meldet bei mir das ich es erst am 31.03.2011 um 01:00 Uhr aktivieren kann. Na super.

Edit: Im Moment installiert es. Aber aktivieren?

*Edit 2:* Installieren geht. Aktivieren noch nicht.

(Vielleicht hat es schon jemand mit einer US-IP aktiviert, und mag berichten ob es geht?)


@Vaykir
Wie hast du Shift 2 aktiviert? Mit US IP?


----------



## kühlprofi (30. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Das Spiel meldet bei mir das ich es erst am 31.03.2011 um 01:00 Uhr aktivieren kann. Na super.
> 
> Edit: Im Moment installiert es. Aber aktivieren?
> 
> ...


 

Moin hatte heute morgen 4 stück im Briefkasten, für die ganze Familie 
Wie schaut es nun aus mit aktivieren, erst morgen?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. März 2011)

Wie ihr könnt es noch nicht spielen. Oh man da hat EA aber mal voll die Absicherung getroffen das keiner das Spiel zocken kann vor dem Realise. 
Wen  es einer spielen kann würde ich mich über Bilder freuen. Oder auch über die ersten Eindrücke.

Mfg EDDIE

p.s Und wen ihr die Uhr beim PC einen Tag vorstellt ?
Hat damals Bei Gears of War auch geklapt.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. März 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wie ihr könnt es noch nicht spielen. Oh man da hat EA aber mal voll die Absicherung getroffen das keiner das Spiel zocken kann vor dem Realise.
> Wen  es einer spielen kann würde ich mich über Bilder freuen. Oder auch über die ersten Eindrücke.
> 
> Mfg EDDIE
> ...


 
Ich kann es noch nicht sagen, kann es erst in der Mittagspause installieren, bin im Büro gerade.
Ja kann man probieren, denke aber jedoch EA kann das Datum locker mit einem ihrer Server abgleichen, so blöd sind die bestimmt nicht. (wobei.. ^^)


----------



## Galford (30. März 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> p.s Und wen ihr die Uhr beim PC einen Tag vorstellt ?
> Hat damals Bei Gears of War auch geklapt.



Nein, geht nicht. Wäre auch zu einfach.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. März 2011)

Geht SP Modus auch nicht? Echt die voll... dafür bleiben alle Server um 01:00 Uhr hängen toll gemacht EA


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. März 2011)

Na ja dann freue ich mich auf heute Abend um 1.00Uhr für euch mit. 


Auf welche Autos freut ihr euch den besonderst?
Ich freue mich auf den Nissan Skyline GTR R32 und den R34 und den neuen GTR na ja eigl. auf alle Nissan´s.
Godzilla... 
Ja ich fahre im echten Leben auch einen Nissan XD (NISSAN FREAK)


----------



## Galford (30. März 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Geht SP Modus auch nicht? Echt die voll... dafür bleiben alle Server um 01:00 Uhr hängen toll gemacht EA


 
Wenn ich starten will, kommt einfach wieder das Aktivierungsprogramm, das mir eben sagt, dass das Spiel erst später verfügbar sein wird. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie stur sich EA daran hält. Wenn die es schon heute Mittag freischalten würden, wäre es ja okay.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Wenn ich starten will, kommt einfach wieder das Aktivierungsprogramm, das mir eben sagt, dass das Spiel erst später verfügbar sein wird. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie stur sich EA daran hält. Wenn die es schon heute Mittag freischalten würden, wäre es ja okay.


 
Ja ok wärs, wenn die Leute welche vorbestellen auch etwas davon hätten. 
Meinst du wirklich, dass die sich nicht an ihren eigenen Zeitplan halten?
Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du um 00:00:01 aktivieren - insofern nicht alles überlastet ist

edit: Für vorzeitiges downloaden den EA-Account auf US stellen
Für vorzeitiges spielen ein *keks* für die exe datei holen..


----------



## Razor44 (30. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hey leute, hab nen kleine performance problem


 
Du kannst es ohne der Aktivierungslimitierung bis zum 31.3. spielen? *neid*


----------



## Galford (30. März 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> edit: Für vorzeitiges downloaden den EA-Account auf US stellen
> Für vorzeitiges spielen ein *keks* für die exe datei holen..


 
Downloaden muss ich ja nichts (es sei den es gibt einen Day1-Patch). Installieren geht ja ohne Probleme. 
Und wegen den Aktivieren mach ich mir jetzt keine Umstände, immerhin muss/will ich Arrival (ME2) noch 2x spielen.

(Edit: für Leute die es über den EA Downloadmanager gekauft habe, ist dein ersten Vorschlag natürlich wohl nützlich)

Aber wer will, kann das machen.


----------



## Semox (30. März 2011)

Also hab bisher 3 Rennen gefahren. Muss echt sagen, dass mir das Handling der Fahrzeuge und so deutlich besser gefällt als bei shift1.
Die KI ist auch nicht ganze so Rambo mäßig wie in shift1. Mal abwarten wie die schnelleren karren so sind.


----------



## MehmetB (30. März 2011)

Klar das Spiel ist um Welten besser als GT5, aber das ist auch nicht schwer.

Mit einem gemoddeten NFS Shift kanns leider kaum mithalten, zumal die Entwickler wiedermal die allerselben Fehler wie in Shift 1 eingebaut haben (Input-Lag etc.).

Also mal 2-3 Patches und 2-3 gute Mods abwarten, dann könnte es auch ein gemoddetes Shift 1 schlagen.

MfG


----------



## Own3r (30. März 2011)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich jetzt Shift 2 kaufen, aber ich habe jetzt hier gelesen, dass man es erst morgen früh aktivieren kann. Ist das auch so bei der Laddenversion oder nur bei der Downloadversion?

Denn sonst hole ich es mir erst morgen


----------



## Galford (30. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich jetzt Shift 2 kaufen, aber ich habe jetzt hier gelesen, dass man es erst morgen früh aktivieren kann. Ist das auch so bei der Laddenversion oder nur bei der Downloadversion?
> 
> Denn sonst hole ich es mir erst morgen



Also ich habe die Limited Edition auf DVD, also keine Downloadversion. Ich kann es laut Aktivierungspropgram erst am 31.03. um 01:00 freischalten.
Aber du siehst ja, dass hier einige schon spielen - ob mit EA Downloadmanager, mit anderer Ip aktiviert, oder...... sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. März 2011)

So, hier mal ALLE Autos. Mei, war das eine Arbeit.

Shift 2 Unleashed: Alle 120 Traumautos in der Galerie - ea electronic arts, need for speed, need for speed shift 2


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2011)

Danke!  Sauber!



... und wie ich schon gesagt hatte, kein Ferrari dabei!


----------



## doodlez (30. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Danke!  Sauber!
> 
> 
> 
> ... und wie ich schon gesagt hatte, kein Ferrari dabei!


 
kommt sicher per mod  und auf konsole sicher als DLC. PC  Konsole


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. März 2011)

Ach mensch ist das schwer die par Stunden herum zu bekommen.... Ich bau mir gleich nen Zelt vor dem GameStop auf.
Freu Freu Freu.................

Danke für die Autobilder... 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

oha, doch so viele karren dabei. war mir gar nicht bewusst  1080 stück wie bei forza braucht eh keine sau.

@ mehmedB
jau den input lag hab ich auch. fürchterlich is das. man muss schon einlenken obwohl die kurve noch 50m weit weg is.
gabs da bei shift 1 nen mod für? bzw welche hast du genommen bei shift 1? ich hab das game immernoch net durch^^


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2011)

Bei Amazon hab ich nun auch den Status, dass das Spiel verschickt worden ist. Könnte morgen vielleicht da sein...


----------



## basic123 (30. März 2011)

Wundert mich fast, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die Need for Speed kaufen. Bei mir ist die Faszination NFS seit Most Wanted vergangen. Und Shift zieht es immer mehr ins Lächerliche. Diese "Pseudo-Simulation" kauft doch keiner ab. Und sonst ist es auch nichts besonderes. Mainsteam-Grafik - Multiplattform ist das Zauberwort gemischt mit einer Fahrphysik ála Ridge Racer.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Shift langweilig. Genau wie Forza und GT. Was ist nur aus meinem alten NfSUG2 und NfSMW geworden


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (30. März 2011)

grafik= crap
fahrverhalten = crap
NFS Serie = crap
videos mit irgendeinem spacken,welche man nicht überspringen kann ( der ker sieht aus wie menowin  ) = crap ( sänger,sowie video)

wer eine halbwegs reale Sim haben möchte, greift zu Forza oder GT5 oder GTR !
Alles andere ist crap


----------



## Semox (30. März 2011)

Die Videos nerven echt gewaltig. 
Driften ist genau so schlecht in in shift1.


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

also an alle die es offensichtlich immernoch nicht geschnallt haben.

NFS war NIE ne simulation und auch shift 1 und 2 sollten keine werden sondern nur in die richtung gehen. HP war schon immer arcade, genau wie die undergrounds, mw und undercover.

@bamboo

grafik=crap? - genau, shift 2 sieht voll kacke aus. hab noch nie sowas hässliches gesehen (ich hoffe man erkennt deutlich die ironie in meinen worten)
fahrverhalten= crap - dann lern es! andere kommen damit klar.
nfs serie = crap - was machst du dann hier, wenn eh kacke is? geh ins sims forum und schrieb da deine beiträge
nur bei den videos muss ich dir rechtgeben. wenn man schon das spiel damit vollschustert, dann auch so, dass man sie abbrechen kann.

edit:


> Driften ist genau so schlecht in in shift1.



der grund warum ich nicht ein driftrennen in shift gespielt habe 
in underground gings ja noch, aber das driften in shift hat nix mit dem richtigen driften zu tun.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (30. März 2011)

Hey,

wie könnt ihr das Game denn bitte spielen ?

Ich habe das Game heute von der grotte bekommen, installiert und bekomme die Medlung das das Spiel erst am 31.03 verfügbar ist !?


----------



## basic123 (30. März 2011)

keks


----------



## defPlaya (30. März 2011)

Hat jemand das game bei MM gekauft? Wenn ja wie teuer^^?


----------



## doh (31. März 2011)

Ist die Fahrphysik so schlecht ? :/


----------



## Galford (31. März 2011)

Aktivieren kann man es jetzt. 

Ich habe alle Boni für die früheren NFS-Titel bekommen. Hat sich Undercover wenigsten ein bißchen gelohnt.

Ich hatte gestern den neuen Nvidia Beta Treiber installiert (270.51) und bin jetzt auf den 267.24 zurück, und siehe da: im Schnitt 10-15 Frames mehr.
Das muss natürlich nicht bei jedem so sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. März 2011)

Also ich muss auch sagen das mit Shift2 super gefällt, nach der herben Enttäuschung von Test Drive2 ist Shift2 echt mal wieder ein tolles Rennspiel. Das Fahrverhalten wirkt am Anfang ein wenig schwammig aber mit ein paar Upgrades später reagiert die Karre doch recht gut. Man muss auch die Assistenten aus machen erst dann hat man ein super Straßen Gefühl. Wer natürlich mit Brems, Lenk, und Traktionskontrolle fährt der braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er das Gefühl hat das es ein Lag gibt. Also ganz klar ein super Rennspiel von EA und alles andere als ein Crap!


----------



## cocooz (31. März 2011)

Ich fand den ersten schon sehr einschläfernd, zweiten probiere ich erst garnicht.
Die unterschiede sind bestimmt nicht gross.
GRID ist und bleibt das spassigste und beste Resnnspiel zusammen mit Dirt 2.


----------



## Junky90 (31. März 2011)

Mich würde mal ein Benchmark zu diesem Spiel interessieren.


----------



## cocooz (31. März 2011)

Ich sehe EA hat nachstrecken eingebaut, schaut aber erbärmlich aus.
Ist das bei euch auch so ?
Laut gamestar ist das highest 

Original-Ansicht - Shift 2 Unleashed - Gamestar.de
GRID lacht sich da ein weg
http://www.411mania.com/game_article_pictures/4282.jpg


----------



## cocooz (31. März 2011)

Junky90 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Benchmark zu diesem Spiel interessieren.


 
So nach der grafik zu urteilen stellt es nicht allzu grosse anforderungen an die Grafikkarte eher cpu
.

.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (31. März 2011)

So leute ich brauche eure hilfe... ich habe shift2 komplett entpackt... nur leider funktioniert der -loose befehl nicht.....

Kann euch gerne meinen unpacker bereitstellen....


----------



## Galford (31. März 2011)

cocooz schrieb:


> Ich sehe EA hat nachstrecken eingebaut, schaut aber erbärmlich aus.
> Ist das bei euch auch so ?
> Laut gamestar ist das highest
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde den Vergleich allerdings etwas unfair. Shibuya (Grid) ist ja auch durch die ganzen Lichter neben der Strecke hell beleuchtet.
Man sollte schon Stadtkurse mit Stadtkursen vergleichen, und (ländliche) Rennstrecken eben mit ähnlichen Rennstrecken. 
In Grid gibt es ein 24h Rennen (Le Mans), dass man ebenso auch bei Nacht fährt - hier wäre der Vergleich zu deinem Shift 2 Screenshot wohl passender.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

So ich habe jetzt Shift 2 etwa 3 Stunden gespielt. 
Und ich kann nur sagen sch**** ist das geil!!!
Dirft - schwer aber hammer geil!!! 
Rennen - einfach nur sehr cool
Sound - sehr gut, macht sehr viel von dem "Mitten drin Gefühl" aus.
Motoren Sound - klingt super und orgelt nicht mono aus den Boxen
Schadensmodel - ganz nett könnte besser sein 
Fun Faktor - da gebe ich 95% / 5% Abzug manche Frust Momente
Menü - 2- manche sachen sehr cool, andere brauchen sehr viel Geduld
Auto Physik - 1+ man bekommt sehr schön den Unterschied mitgeteilt von 200 oder 500PS 

Ich gebe dem spiel ne dicke 1- 
Kleine Abzüge für die kleinen Frustmomente u. das etwas verbaute Menü 

mfg EDDIE 

Würde mich freuen wenn wir alle das Autolog nutzen um im Spiel gegen ein andere fahren zu können...


----------



## Primer (31. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich allerdings etwas unfair. Shibuya (Grid) ist ja auch durch die ganzen Lichter neben der Strecke hell beleuchtet.
> Man sollte schon Stadtkurse mit Stadtkursen vergleichen, und (ländliche) Rennstrecken eben mit ähnlichen Rennstrecken.
> In Grid gibt es ein 24h Rennen (Le Mans), dass man ebenso auch bei Nacht fährt - hier wäre der Vergleich zu deinem Shift 2 Screenshot wohl passender.


 
Mangels Spiel will ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich zweifle daran das dies die Max Settings sind. Mir fällt zB sofort der nicht vorhandene (verdeckungs-)Schatten der Scheinwerfer auf, das Auto vor einem müsste also eigentlich nach vorn hin einen Schatten Werfen.

Folglich müsste es so aussehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...skussionen-shift2u-2011-03-31-02-15-03-83.jpg
(Bild von User Opheliac aus dem Screenshoot Fred)

@Shift:
Hat man nun das nervöse Heck ausgebessert, so das man auch ohne Feintuning kein übertriebenes rutschen hat?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Na ja beim Drift ist es noch da das "nervöse Heck".
Beim normalen Fahren nur wen du alles an Fahrhilfen aus hast und mit nem Hecktribler fährst und ihn dazu bringen möchtest das er driftet.


----------



## Freestyler808 (31. März 2011)

auch ich bin sehr zufriedem mit dem Game

- geiler Sound
- gute Wagenauswahl
- Drift gut umgesetzt
- Helmkamera super Neuerung
- tolle Grafik
- das Schadensmodell könnte besser sein
- Menüführung teilweise sehr umständlich


nun habe ich noch Probleme mit dem XBOX Gamepad
irgendwie lässt sichs damit nicht so flüssig lenken, bei SHIFT war das noch besser
es gibt eine sehr große Verzögerung bis wirklich gelenkt wird und dann auch sehr ruckartig


----------



## Mario432 (31. März 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Spiel auch sehr gut. Aber entweder findet das Spiel mein Lenkrad nicht so gut oder das muss so sein. Ich habe das Logitech Formula Force GP und das "schwimmt" einfach nur, als würde man auf Eis fahren  Bei F1 2010 zum Beispiel geht das perfekt. Hat das Problem auch einer von euch ? Wenn es denn ein Problem ist.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> nun habe ich noch Probleme mit dem XBOX Gamepad
> irgendwie lässt sichs damit nicht so flüssig lenken, bei SHIFT war das noch besser
> es gibt eine sehr große Verzögerung bis wirklich gelenkt wird und dann auch sehr ruckartig


 
Auch ich habe das Problem... Ich suche aber nach einer Lösung..  gibt es noch kein Update von Xbox ? 
Hatte bei Pro Street so ähnliches Problem da hat auch nen Update geholfen nur was das ganze noch auf Win XP.


----------



## Primer (31. März 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Na ja beim Drift ist es noch da das "nervöse Heck".
> Beim normalen Fahren nur wen du alles an Fahrhilfen aus hast und mit nem Hecktribler fährst und ihn dazu bringen möchtest das er driftet.


 
Thx for Info!
Wurdest ja auch gleich in einer News zitiert^^

@Freestyler808
Schau mal nach dem toten Winkel der Lenkung, wenn der zu groß ist lenkt er erst gar nicht("Verzögerung") und dann entsprechend des aktuellen standes("ruckartig").


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Thx for Info!
> Wurdest ja auch gleich in einer News zitiert^^


 

Wo wurde ich zitirt ?

Edit.: THX fürs zeigen... 

Bin granicht richtig zum kucken gekommen wegen dem Spiel...


----------



## Galford (31. März 2011)

Ich warte mal mit meiner Beurteilung bis ich die Karriere durchgespielt habe. Drift habe ich noch gar nicht gefahren, weil ich das in Shift 1 so gehasst habe.

Ich habe ein kabelgebundes Xbox360 Gamepad und mir würde im Vergleich zu Shift 1 jetzt nicht auffallen, dass die Steuerung mehr verzögert. Aber das ist sicher auch ein wenig Gefühlsache.

Die beiden Hot Pursuit Autos sind allerdings eine nette Dreingabe, und imho besser als die drei der Limited Edition, wobei der Nissan ein gutes Einsteigerauto zu sein scheint.


----------



## Own3r (31. März 2011)

Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Durchweg solide Wertungen - Update mit Userkritik - ea electronic arts, need for speed shift 2



Ich installiere das Spiel gerade


----------



## Primer (31. März 2011)

@EDDIE2Fast

Genau da


----------



## Pixy (31. März 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Spiel auch gut bis sehr gut.

Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe, evtl. liegt es ja an mir, ist bei den Stufe C Rennen habe ich kaum eine Chance erster zu werden.

Selbst auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad Leicht will es nicht klappen.
Habe mir einen Porsche gekauft, der Klasse C. Und auch dieser verschafte  mir nur Plätze unter den ersten 3.

Erst als ich den Porsche wieder verkauft habe, und mir den Audi R8 kaufte, schaffte ich es erster zu werden.

Das finde ich irgendwie blöd, das hiesse ja, ich kann nur mit bestimmten Klasse C Autos fahren um zu gewinnen und die anderen schaffen es einfach nicht.
Da bekommt man das Gefühl, als das einen die Autos aufgezwungen werden.

Und wie gesagt, ich fuhr auf Leicht, das tue ich normal nicht.

Das war die "Modern C" Klasse, das Single Exhibitions Rennen und davon das Miami Rennen in der Stadt.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.

Mmh, so schlecht fahre ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. März 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das Spiel auch gut bis sehr gut.
> Das finde ich irgendwie blöd, das hiesse ja, ich kann nur mit bestimmten Klasse C Autos fahren um zu gewinnen und die anderen schaffen es einfach nicht.
> Da bekommt man das Gefühl, als das einen die Autos aufgezwungen werden.


 
Das selbe habe ich bei Shift 1 auch bemerkt. Da waren seltsammerweise alles Audis so easy zufahren und der 1. Platz war immer drinne 
Möglicherweise haben da manche Hersteller etwas nachgeholfen 

MFG


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Durchweg solide Wertungen - Update mit Userkritik - ea electronic arts, need for speed shift 2
> 
> 
> 
> Ich installiere das Spiel gerade


 
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Spiel... es lohnt sich.


----------



## Pixy (31. März 2011)

@Icke&Er

Stimmt im ersten war es auch so.

Das kann bzw. sollte so aber nicht sein. Normalerweise hat man ja am Anfang nicht soviel Geld um sich einen R8 oder Porsche kaufen zu können.
Man fährt also mit dem ersten Auto herum was man sich gekauft hat. Man betreibt Tuning an diesem Auto bis es Klasse C erreicht hat und fährt. Nur leider gewinnt man nicht.

Ich fuhr also die ersten Rennen immer und immer wieder, bis ich das Geld zusammen hatte für den Porsche bzw. Audi.

So macht es irgendwie keinen Spass, wenn ich mir von den 120  Autos nicht eines aussuchen kann, da ja nur bestimmte gewinnen können.

Wie schon Erwähnt, im Schwierigkeitsmodus Leicht und ohne Fahrhilfe.
Vielleicht soll man ja nicht jedes Rennen gewinnen, könnte ja langweilig werden und es ist ja eine Simulation.
In echt gewinnt man auch nicht immer.


----------



## Galford (31. März 2011)

Ich habe es zwar auf PGHW schon gesehen, aber hier im Thread noch nicht:

Bei der PC Version sind scheinbar Trailer zu kommenden DLCs versteckt.

NFS-Planet - Shift 2 Unleashed, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. März 2011)

Grafik könnte besser sein und im Multiplayer kann man nicht mal den Schaden aktivieren! Was für eine Frechheit! Habe es 4x bestellt und dann sowas

Macht dennoch Spass mit meinem neuen Logitech Driving Force GT Set


----------



## Own3r (31. März 2011)

Wo sieht man, ob ich die Limited Edition Bonusinhalte habe?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Wer mich als Freund in NFS haben möchte um mit mir coole Rennen zu fahren kann mich unter EDDIE_2Fast erreichen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Galford (31. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wo sieht man, ob ich die Limited Edition Bonusinhalte habe?


 
Geh zum Autohändler. Die Wagen müssten kostenlos sein, und eben bei den einzelne Automarken dabei sein.

Edit:
Ach ja, die 40 zusätzlichen Wettbewerbe - danach habe ich noch garnicht gesucht. Aber wenn man die Autos hat, wird man die Events wohl auch haben (kann im Moment leider nicht nachschauen)


----------



## Freestyler808 (31. März 2011)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Thx for Info!
> Wurdest ja auch gleich in einer News zitiert^^
> 
> @Freestyler808
> Schau mal nach dem toten Winkel der Lenkung, wenn der zu groß ist lenkt er erst gar nicht("Verzögerung") und dann entsprechend des aktuellen standes("ruckartig").


 
thx schon viel besser, war glaube ich auf 25 oder so


----------



## AchtBit (31. März 2011)

Also von bisher 3 Rennen in der Karriere hab ich beim 2.Race gleich 3. gemacht, mit nem Serien Golf. Das letzte und 3. Race grad, hab ich gewonnen mit nem leicht getunten Golf. Schwierigkeit ist auf mittel. Alle Fahrhilfen, bis auf Ideallinie und Schaden optisch, aus. Ich finds ziemlich leicht. Ich hab jetzt das Stressmenü komplett aufs Gampad gelegt, damit kann man etz easy durch die Menüs zappen.

Man ist das geil. Die Steuerung ist doch ein Traum. Zumindest mitm Gamepad



Own3r schrieb:


> Wo sieht man, ob ich die Limited Edition Bonusinhalte habe?


 
Auf dem Cover ist oben ein weisser Schriftzug 'limited Edition'


----------



## MehmetB (31. März 2011)

*Könnte mir mal bitte jemand ein Savegame hochladen (egal wieviel %, desto mehr desto besser natürlich)*

Keine Zeit und Lust alles selbst durchzuspielen, nur um an die interessanten Autos ranzukommen.


----------



## meckswell (31. März 2011)

Mehmet:

Du hast keine Zeit und Lust zu spielen? Dann brauchst du auch kein Savegame. Das geht so nicht!


----------



## ChaoZ (31. März 2011)

Schau evtl. mal bei Spieletipps vorbei, die haben oft Savegames. Ansonsten halt googlen ^^


----------



## AchtBit (31. März 2011)

Bringt eh nix nen Konigs Egg ohne Race Erfahrung zu testen. 5 x Leitplanke je 100 Meter würd ich tippen


----------



## SuperGras (31. März 2011)

mir gefällt das Game sehr gut ............ bisher


----------



## Bull56 (31. März 2011)

kann mir irgendwer helfen???

ich bekomme einfach kein downsampling hin!

immer wenn ich die auflösung höher stelle als die native in shift und dann das spiel neu starte steht die hinterher wieder auf der nativen 

das spielt unterstützt doch kein dx10!?

verstehe nicht was ich falsch mache-bei allen anderen spielen geht das downsampling...


----------



## Own3r (31. März 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Auf dem Cover ist oben ein weisser Schriftzug 'limited Edition'



Ja, das weiß ich, aber der Code ist nur bis zum 31.3 gültig. Ich habe aber in der Karriere schon von Anfang an ein paar Rennen (Alt gegen Neu) freigeschaltet.


----------



## AchtBit (31. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ja, das weiß ich, aber der Code ist nur bis zum 31.3 gültig. Ich habe aber in der Karriere schon von Anfang an ein paar Rennen (Alt gegen Neu) freigeschaltet.


 
31.3.*2021*


----------



## AchtBit (31. März 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> kann mir irgendwer helfen???
> 
> ich bekomme einfach kein downsampling hin!



Wieso willst denn downsampling verwenden? Hat dein Moni so eine niedrige Auflösung? 

Also mit allen Filtern @ max und AA@Supersampling, ist die Grafik doch schon glatt und weich wie ein Babyarsch.


----------



## Semox (31. März 2011)

Frust momente gibts noch immer genug.
6/7 runden gefahren, dann kommt ein super KI gegner der dich nur antippt und dann wars das.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Halt einer schon eine Lösung wie man den X Box Conroller feintunen kann?
Vom  Gefühl her steuern sich die Autos gut nur der Controller reagirt für meinen Geschmack etwas langsam. 
bzw. etwas zu ruckartig
Gibt es Treiber für Win 7 ? für den Controller`? 

Der Treiber den Win 7 allein downloadet der ist nicht immer der neueste denke ich mal. 
Oder kann man iwo im Menü den Controller einstellen ? also die Totzonen usw. ?

Ansonsten habe jetzt etwa 40% durch und finde es Hammer und endlich haben die Autos mehr als 600PS. 
Mein 370Z hat etwa 1120PS hammer geil. 
Aber das deutet sehr deutlich auf einen kommenen DLC hin, mit Drag Race etc. Schön das sich EA es zur Aufgabe gemacht hat das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten. 

mfg EDDIE


p.s wegen dem Conroller, der läst sich zwar unter Windows calibriren aber nicht auf Totzonen einstellen.


----------



## AchtBit (31. März 2011)

Semox schrieb:


> Frust momente gibts noch immer genug.
> 6/7 runden gefahren, dann kommt ein super KI gegner der dich nur antippt und dann wars das.


 

Rücksetz Button


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2011)

Irgendwie gingen die ersten Rennen ohne Probleme. 

Jetzt hab ich aber schweinelange Ladezeiten vor den Rennen und im Rennen ist alles total langsam. Wie in Zeitlupe... Lenkbefehle werden erst umgesetzt, wenn ich schon in der Mauer bin. Unfahrbar, unspielbar...


----------



## Primer (31. März 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> p.s wegen dem Conroller, der läst sich zwar unter Windows calibriren aber nicht auf Totzonen einstellen.



Gibts keine entsprechende Option im Spiel? Ein anderer User konnte das auch bereits beheben.


----------



## IceMaster88 (31. März 2011)

Hey Jungs,
Also ich finde Shift 2 bis jetzt sehr geil

Aber wer kann mir mal verraten wie eine Spieleinladung annehmen kann??
Ich krieg immer nur die Meldung das ich eingeladen wurde, aber wenn ich bei AUtolog oder so gucke kann ich das nicht annehmen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2011)

Gibts für Shift 2 eigentlich ne Demo?


----------



## AchtBit (31. März 2011)

Mich würde interessieren obs ne Konsole im Online Mode gibt? Ich hab nämlich kein LauschPrappel Set und weis nicht wie ich Tipptatur Eingabe verwenden soll


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Gibts für Shift 2 eigentlich ne Demo?


 
Nein gibt es nicht... 
ES kann aber sein das eine nachgereicht wird.
Was ich aber eher für Unwarscheinlich halte. Kann aber sein da es für Shift auch eine gegeben hat. 
Na ja wenn du es testen möchtest kannst du entweder mal in Gamestop gehen und die Jungs bitten es mal reinzulegen. 
Oder es ausleihen in der Videotek...

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2011)

Wenn das in etwa so wie der erste Teil ist kann man es kaufen, nur fand ich da KI Gegner zu schwach


----------



## Own3r (31. März 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> 31.3.*2021*



Das steht hinten auf der Packung (wahrscheinlich ein Fehler). Auf dem Handbuch steht 31.3.2011. Das ist ja ein Vorbestellerboni. Ich denke mal ich habe sie bekommen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wenn das in etwa so wie der erste Teil ist kann man es kaufen, nur fand ich da KI Gegner zu schwach


 Man"n" kann das Spiel nur zum kauf frei geben. 
Es ist nicht perfekt aber sehr gut gemacht. 
Die KI ist an manchen Stellen nocht etwas zu schwach aber in vielen Rennen wirkt sie sehr real und macht ihr Ding sehr gut. 
Crash-Piloten sind sie auch nicht mehr unbedingt. Viele Situationen kann man auf eigene Fahrfehler zurückführen. 
Denn ich meine was kann die KI dafür das ich in ihre Bahn heitze. 

Sonstige Punkte wie Grafik sind mit sehr gut zu bewerten auch die Steuerung wirkt sportlich und anspruchsvoll. 
Das Menü könnte manche Spieler verzweifeln aber wer sich ein par Min zeit nimmt kommt balt mit der Führung gut klar. 
Die Autos kommen sehr echt über den Bildschirm und jedes läst sich glaubhaft fahren. 
In jedem Moment eines Rennens kommt der Unterschied zwischen 200 und 400PS sehr gut rüber. 
Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall, und genau aus diesem Grund spiel ich jetzt mal weiter.



mfg EDDIE


p.s ich teste grade mal für alle nVidia Nutzer den neuen Beta Treiber 270,51 (Klick)
Melde mich dann mit dem Ergebnis zurück.



Edit.: für alle die eine 4xx nVidia nutzen kann ich den Treiber zum download frei geben.
Bei mir macht er sich positive bemerkbar, in Form von ca 10-15% höhere FPS.


----------



## AchtBit (31. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das steht hinten auf der Packung (wahrscheinlich ein Fehler). Auf dem Handbuch steht 31.3.2011. Das ist ja ein Vorbestellerboni. Ich denke mal ich habe sie bekommen


 
ne...steht im Handbuch und auf der Verpackung 2021. Müssten dann höchstens 2 Typos sein.

Nach ca. 1er Std endlich die Steuerung fast komplett aufs pad gelegt. Einzig Rotieren,Neigen im Fotomode und Verzerren im Vinyl Editor muss über Tasten gesteuert werden. Somit ist das Menü 'zipzap' - Benutzerfreundlich geworden


----------



## Freeak (1. April 2011)

Was die "Bonusinhalte" Angeht, irgendwie ist die Beschreibung dafür (sehr) Merkwürdig. Man kann die Inhalte bis zum 31.03 2021 Aktivieren bekommt aber keinen Code dazu, dann Sind im Spiel diese inhalte aber Scheinbar schon Freigeschalten (so wie der S15). Ich meine ich will ja nicht meckern, aber die Beschreibung ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Und ich hatte es schon über Amazon vorbestellt und habe es "Gestern" zum 31.03.2011 bekommen im vorfeld aber keinen Promo-Code oder änliches erhalten. Ist das lediglich für die kommenden DLC´s?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. April 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Was die "Bonusinhalte" Angeht, irgendwie ist die Beschreibung dafür (sehr) Merkwürdig. Man kann die Inhalte bis zum 31.03 2021 Aktivieren bekommt aber keinen Code dazu, dann Sind im Spiel diese inhalte aber Scheinbar schon Freigeschalten (so wie der S15). Ich meine ich will ja nicht meckern, aber die Beschreibung ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Und ich hatte es schon über Amazon vorbestellt und habe es "Gestern" zum 31.03.2011 bekommen im vorfeld aber keinen Promo-Code oder änliches erhalten. Ist das lediglich für die kommenden DLC´s?


 
Welche Boni meinst du ?
Den Labo ? den Alfa und den S15 ? 
Die sind alle im Spiel beim Autohändler für 0$ zu kaufen...


----------



## Freeak (1. April 2011)

Ja ich meine die Boni, und ich weiß auch das es diese For Free beim Autohändler gibt, aber auf den "Handbuch"-Cover steht ja gleich Fett "Aktiviere deine BONUSINHALTE" mit verweis auf die Rückseite, und da ist ja nur der Gamekey. Oder kann man mit dem auch was Freischalten.

Mich verwundert eben das Wort "Bonusinhalte" und "Freischalten" sowie das Datum des 31.03.2021.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. April 2011)

Möglich ist das sie die Boni meinen die du bekommst durch die anderen Spiele die du von EA auf dem Rechner haben musst.
WIE HP, und UC.
Sonst habe ich auch keinen Plan was da noch kommen soll.
Habe auch keine Codes bekommen... 
Ich denke mal diese Codes gehen nur für die Normale Version die LM Edition hat schon alles Onbord.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Mente (1. April 2011)

Hi

das mit dem boni ist verknüpft mit der SN des Spieles der Zeitraum dieses Key s ist 10 jahre  deshalb 2021.

lg


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

hab gestern mal das modern C rennen mit dem lotus elise gemacht.
meine fresse, wenn man selber eigl öfter arcade spielt, dann ist shift 2 auf jedenfall am anfang frust pur, weil man mit der steurung absolut überfordert ist. gas/bremse müssen absolut dosiert eingesetzt werden. vollgas is kurven sind fast schon tabu. kolisionen gilt es zu vermeiden, sonst kannst gleich von vorn starten. gegner sind knacke schwer, einholen auf strecken mit vielen gerade fast unmöglich. gott sei dank bremsen die relativ früh bei kurven, sodass man nur dort chancen hat. sie machen kaum fehler, und wenn, dass haben sie ihre karre super unter kontrolle (was man von mir nicht behaupten kann).
ohne gamepad mit gas/bremse trigger und analogem lenkmopet kannst das spiel voll knicken. hier ist fast schon lenkradpflicht!

grafik ein genuss pur, sofern man denn alles auf max  stellt incl AA udn AF!
sound mit nem dicken boxensystem auch super. bulliger motorenspund und bei allen karren unterschiedlich.

daseinzige was wirklich absolut tierisch nervt, sind die ellenlangen unnötigen nicht abbrechbaren videos.
so bleiben die mods?


----------



## alm0st (1. April 2011)

Also mit Gamepad machts echt richtig Spaß, vorallem das Driften mit dem E92 M3  

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich aber schon überraschst bin, wie gut die Engine skaliert. Läuft bei mir Full HD, mit maximalen Settings + 50% Downsampling (2880x1620) mit 40-45 FPS.


----------



## Freeak (1. April 2011)

Also ich finde ja das sich die Kisten in Shift 2 Besser Steuern lassen als wie in Shift 1. Das einzige was mich nerft ist das "Heckwackeln" Sowas unrealistisches, nich mal in nen Reinrassigen Arcaderacer haste sowas bei, auch in R-Factor (was gnadenlos auf Realismuss Getrimmt ist) ist das nicht der fall.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. April 2011)

Dem Schleudern kann man mit Einstellungen der Stabilisatoren am Heck und den Reifendrücken entgegenwirken.
Dann hört es auf zu schleudern.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Icke&Er (1. April 2011)

Habe mir das Game gestern auch gekauft und eine Sache stört mich extrem! Normalerweise fahre ich in der Cockpit-Ansicht und schalte manuell, aber das ist ja fast unmöglich. Die Beleuchtung des Tachos ist gleich 0 und man hat keine Ahnung wo man bei der Drehzahl genau liegt. So muss ich mich mit Automatik durchschlagen und das nervt. 
Ich hoffe ein Patch wird das bald beheben.

MFG


----------



## flavor.himself (1. April 2011)

Nochmal bzgl. der Vorbestellerboni. Gestern Abend Code eingegeben und aktiviert. Eben wollte ich mir die zusätzlichen Autos ansehen, aber die sind nicht da. Weder beim Händler noch in der Garage.
VIP-Codeeingabe sagt aber, ich hätte den Code schon aktiviert. Hab ich was nicht beachtet oder gibts da 'nen Bug? 
_(btw. die zusätzlichen Autos/XP aus den vorangegangen Spielen habe ich aber erhalten.)_

€: selber gelöst: Savegame löschen und neues anlegen -> Wagen da.


----------



## X Broster (1. April 2011)

Ich werde irgendwie nicht schlau, wie man die Grafik aufdrehen kann. Egal ob ich per Treiber oder im Spiel selbst die Einstellungen auf Max. ändere, ich habe vorallem in der Ferne unschöne Treppchenbildung. So macht das Fahren trotz tollen Autos und super Sound keinen Spaß.


----------



## euihyun2210 (1. April 2011)

kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist die Grafik wirklich schlechter als beim ersten Shift?


----------



## UnaBomba (1. April 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> grafik= crap
> fahrverhalten = crap
> NFS Serie = crap
> videos mit irgendeinem spacken,welche man nicht überspringen kann ( der ker sieht aus wie menowin  ) = crap ( sänger,sowie video)
> ...



Ok... Vaughn Gittin Jr. muss man nicht unbedingt kennen und er ist mit Sicherheit nicht die beste Wahl. Zeigt aber auch das Driften in Deutschland immer noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.
Forza ist von der Fahrphysik her recht gut. (soweit in Spielen möglich) GT5 ein großes Stück schlechter.

Zum Rest deiner Bewertung hab ich nur eins zu sagen... crap!



Semox schrieb:


> Die Videos nerven echt gewaltig.
> Driften ist genau so schlecht in in shift1.



Driften ist auch kein Kindergeburtstag!


----------



## Mental Gear (1. April 2011)

Gittin? Als Name? Der Arme wurde sicher als Kind nur The Git genannt. 

Etwas befremdlich ist, daß beim Anbremsen der Wagen selbst dann nicht ausbricht wenn eine Fahrzeugseite komplett am Gras fährt. Die Länge des Bremsweges ändert sich auf Gras auch nicht gegenüber Asphalt. Da wäre meine erste Frage an Slightly Mad: Hat bei euch Gras den gleichen Reibwert wie Asphalt?

Ist die Tiefenunschärfe im Cockpit(samt unscharfem Lenkrad) auch schon im ersten Teil vorhanden gewesen? 
Wenn ja, kennt jemand von euch einen Mod der dies verändert/beseitigt?

Edit:
Hier gibt es einen kleinen Reifenmod, Link in Post #5:
Stupid tire physics - NoGripRacing Forums


----------



## DeathForce (1. April 2011)

Hab es mir heute auch über EADM gekauft, soweit finde ich es auch gar nicht schlecht. ABER... hat jemand das selbe Problem das auf manchen Strecken (Suzuka am tag ist da am schlimmsten) Grafikfehler in form von Extremer Überblendung auftreten???

Hab momentan noch den Catalyst 11.3 drauf...


----------



## Own3r (1. April 2011)

Ich habe den 11.2 und keine Probleme. Im Schnitt so 45FPS.

Ich bin gerade in der Retro Rennserie. Das ist ja wohl mal die beste überhaupt 
Ich habe mal einfach den Motor des Lexus LFA in den Toyota Supra eingebaut  Das ist mal echt krass.

Super Sound hat das Spiel, Grafik ist top und Gamplay (Fahrverhalten) ist richtig realistisch.


----------



## SnakeDoc (1. April 2011)

Also ich find das Game ansich ganz cool. Die Fahrphysik ist auf jeden Fall deutlich realistischer als beim ersten Teil. Dennoch gibts einige Dinge die ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.

1. Einige Rennen, besonders das erste Modern A Einladungsrennen auf der Nürburgring Nordschleife, sind so brutal schwer bis unmöglich (zumindest mit Gamepad, ka obs mit Lenkrad besser geht) zu schaffen das es schon unfair ist und das selbst auf leichtester Schwierigkeitsstufe. 

2. Die Helmkamera find ich eigentlich sehr cool, allerdings verzerrt die manchmal auf so seltsame Weise die Optik das man die Richtung in die man fährt kaum noch bestimmen kann und zwangsläufig im Kiesbett oder der Mauer endet.

3. Die Beleuchtung in den Abendstunden ist so dämlich gewählt das man die Instrumente im Fahrzeug nicht mehr ablesen kann.

4. Grafisch gut aber teilweise hab ich den Eindruck als hätte Shift 1 besser ausgesehen, auch wenn nun mehr Details vorhanden sind. (Z.B. Schmutz auf der Strecke etc)

5. Driftrennen mit Gamepad immernoch zu schwer (oder ich bin zu blöd dazu)

6. KI teilweise unrealistisch Agressiv (fährt einem andauernd ins Auto und schießt einen raus)

Ich denke da muss noch so einiges gepatcht werden


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2011)

Was mir ganz gut gefällt, man merkt wie die Reifen zu arbeiten beginnen. Zu beginn untersteuern die Autos recht stark, was dann nach weiterem Rennverlauf immer mehr in Richtung neutrales Handling geht. Das ist ganz nett gemacht.


----------



## Mente (1. April 2011)

Hi DeathForce 

ich hab den 11.4 rc drauf damit auch keine solche effekte.

Hi SnakeDoc

schaue mal ob du unter den erweiterten Einstellungen des Gamepats die anpassungen etwas verbessern kannst, damit sollte das bessere beherschen doch auch möglich sein. Oft hilft auch mal aein anderes auto auszuprobieren den wenn man grade zwischen 2 serien steckt wird heftig schwer.

lg


----------



## Vaykir (1. April 2011)

mit dem cata 11.4 preview gibts noch paar prozentpunkte mehr.


----------



## DeathForce (1. April 2011)

Dann werd ich jetz auch mal den 11.4 installieren


----------



## der_flamur (1. April 2011)

Nun also komm ich mit meiner Kritik an Shift 2 Unleashed.
Ich habe es mir heut Vormittag geholt, auch bei Euronics gibts die Collectors Edition.
Schnell installiert und habe gedacht: nicht schon wieder diese komische Musik aus Shift... Aber das hielt sich nur kurz: Der Soundtrack erinnert mich so ein bisschen an GTR2.
Aber nun gut. Was mir sehr negativ aufgefallen ist sind folgende Dinge:
 - Menüsteuerung sehr eigenartig (seit wann nutzt man die ganze Zeit U und I zum Menü wechseln???)
 - kein starkes Force Feedback (beim G25)
 - Kopfsimulation nicht immer nachvollziehbar
 - Einige Rennen kann man nur mit bestimmten Autos gewinnen
 - Bestimmte Strecken kann man NICHT bei Nacht befahren (Wenn man schon Nachtrennen als große Neuerung ankündigt, dann will ich wenistens, dass alle Strecken auch bei Nacht befahrbar sind)
 - seltsame Totalschäden 
 - und leider leider merkt man immernoch, dass hier ein Imputlag herrscht.

Aber es gibt auch positive Sachen:i
 - riesige Autoauswahl
 - eine besser gelungene Karriere
 - schnelle Ladezeiten (bei Shift waren es bis zu einer Minute)
 - Driftrennen sind noch härter zu bewältigen, somit mehr Training nötig 
 - Rennen, die länger als nur 2 Runden gehen, sind öfter dabei
 - Setupmöglichkeiten wie bei RFactor/GTR
 - Fahrphysik im "Elite-Modus" recht nachvollziehbar
 - KI zwar etwas lahm, aber fairer geworden
 - Profilsystem sehr gut durchdacht und umgesetzt

Ich frage mich immernoch: Warum um alles auf der Welt haben sie nicht die gesamte FIA-GT Lizenz genutzt? Wo ist der Ferrari F430, wo sind Abu-Dhabi, Interlagos usw.?

Fazit: Shift 2 Unleashed ist eben ein Spiel für die breite Masse, Für mich als GTR2-Spieler ist es schon anstrengend, mit der neuen Helmsicht zu fahren. Leider ist diese nicht immer gut nachvollziehbar. Wer umbedingt eine Hardcoresim haben will, der wartet lieber auf GTR3 und rFactor (sollen ja noch dieses Jahr kommen), aber für die, die den Hybrid aus Sim, und Arcade haben wollen, ist Shift 2 ein gutes Spiel mit kleinen Macken.


----------



## euihyun2210 (1. April 2011)

den Imputlag kann ich nur bestätigen. Besonders ärgerlich ist es, wenn man nach dem Lenken wieder gegenlenken muss, weil man zu lange gelenkt hat, und dann gegen eine Wand fährt


----------



## atze (1. April 2011)

Ich bereuhe mir das Spiel gekauft zu haben.

1. max. 25 FPS kann man bei Konsole bringen, aber doch net bei nem PC-Spiel. Egal was ich einstelle es bleibt bei fixen 25FPS (OHNE vsync aktiviert zu haben!)
2. die KI ist für´n Axxxx. Teilweise viel zu agressiv und Straßengegebenheiten wie nen Absatz in einer Highspeed-Kurve bei gut 200 nehmen die Gegner ohne auch nur leicht zu zucken und wenn man deren Tempo ansatzweise hält fliegt man definitiv böse ab was ich schon bei mehreren Strecken erlebt habe, trotz folgen der Ideallinie.
3. die Grafik empfinde ich schlechter als beim Vorgänger

Da bleib ich lieber bei Shift


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2011)

atze schrieb:


> Ich bereuhe mir das Spiel gekauft zu haben.
> 
> 1. max. 25 FPS kann man bei Konsole bringen, aber doch net bei nem PC-Spiel. Egal was ich einstelle es bleibt bei fixen 25FPS (OHNE vsync aktiviert zu haben!)


 
Also ich hab mit Max Details auf 1680 X 1050  40-45 FPS. 


Ich finds irgendwie super. Es rockt mich kompletto. Klar, die KI is nich so dolle und das Menü nervt. Ich hab auch seltsame Bugs wie, z.B. das Lenkrad dreht sich, aber die Hände bleiben starr. 

Mir machts einfach super Spaß! Besonders die Retroserie is toll!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

atze schrieb:


> Ich bereuhe mir das Spiel gekauft zu haben.
> 
> 1. max. 25 FPS kann man bei Konsole bringen, aber doch net bei nem PC-Spiel. Egal was ich einstelle es bleibt bei fixen 25FPS (OHNE vsync aktiviert zu haben!)
> 2. die KI ist für´n Axxxx. Teilweise viel zu agressiv und Straßengegebenheiten wie nen Absatz in einer Highspeed-Kurve bei gut 200 nehmen die Gegner ohne auch nur leicht zu zucken und wenn man deren Tempo ansatzweise hält fliegt man definitiv böse ab was ich schon bei mehreren Strecken erlebt habe, trotz folgen der Ideallinie.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso...!


----------



## Own3r (1. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie super. Es rockt mich kompletto. Klar, die KI is nich so dolle und das Menü nervt. Ich hab auch seltsame Bugs wie, z.B. das Lenkrad dreht sich, aber die Hände bleiben starr.
> 
> Mir machts einfach super Spaß! Besonders die Retroserie is toll!



Ich finde die Retro auch cool! 

Den Bug mit dem Lenkrad habe ich auch, zudem werden in der Streckenvorschau manche Strecken nicht dargestellt.

Zudem stürzt das Spiel manchmal bei mir Fahrzeugauswahl ab.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. April 2011)

atze schrieb:


> Ich bereuhe mir das Spiel gekauft zu haben.
> 
> 1. max. 25 FPS kann man bei Konsole bringen, aber doch net bei nem PC-Spiel. Egal was ich einstelle es bleibt bei fixen 25FPS (OHNE vsync aktiviert zu haben!)
> 2. die KI ist für´n Axxxx. Teilweise viel zu agressiv und Straßengegebenheiten wie nen Absatz in einer Highspeed-Kurve bei gut 200 nehmen die Gegner ohne auch nur leicht zu zucken und wenn man deren Tempo ansatzweise hält fliegt man definitiv böse ab was ich schon bei mehreren Strecken erlebt habe, trotz folgen der Ideallinie.
> ...


 


1. Was für einen PC hast du ? 25FPS ? Kann bei der guten Hardware nicht sein....
2. Die KI, sicher nicht Perfekt aber ich kann nur sagen ich fahre auf Experte... und Schwer und eigl. ist es sehr easy... wen man fahren kann. 
Die KI weicht einem sogar aus wen man von hinten kommt. 
Und das sie einem mal hinten reinballert, das kann man wie ich schon sagte mehr auf eigene Fehler zurückführen. 
Für solche Spieler ist dann ebend eine Gumiband KI nötig. 
Weil ich muss "husten" die KI bei GT5, Grid usw. ist nicht wirklich schlauer... 
3. Die Grafik ... wow wow wie kannst du Aussagen über die Grafik treffen wen du nicht mal mehr als 30FPS auf den Monitor bekommst.


Vieleicht soltest du dich mehr mit dem PC anfreunden um mehr FPS aus ihm zu hollen. 
Neuer Treiber drauf... Müll vom PC ?
25FPS kann echt kaum sein.

mfg EDDIE



Edit.:THX  





Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Seine Hardware steht in seiner Sig!


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2011)

Seine Hardware steht in seiner Sig!


----------



## aceares (1. April 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich sehe das falsch...   Rennlänge 2 Runden (nicht selbst einstellbar ?)


----------



## meckswell (1. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich liegts am SLI bei ihm, das noch nicht unterstütz wird, vermutlich.

Die Meinungen gehen ja ziemlich auseinander, jetzt zweifel ich schon wieder, ob ichs kaufen soll.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. April 2011)

Sicher kann es am SLi liegen, nur kann ich es ebend nicht ab,
wen man ein Spiel für Hardwarefehler an den Kragen nimmt. 
Das NFS Shift nicht perfekt ist war uns allen klar.
Diese Ergebnisse haben alle Tests offenbart PCGH, Gamestar usw. alle haben kein Geheimnis drum gemacht.
Selbst EA sagte von Anfang an das es keine Beinharte Simulation wird.
Das mit der Negativen Beurteilung in Punkto Grafik... da muss ich nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Wer ein Spiel einlegen will und zu 100% das Versprechen haben will das es sofort läuft der soll doch bitte Consolle spielen. 
Dafür sind die Möglichkeiten der Variationen eines PCs einfach zu groß. Als das man es jedem recht machen könnte. 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## Freeak (2. April 2011)

Was mich an Shift 2 ganz klar noch Stört (war auch schon so in Shift 1) das das Regelwerk ausrutscher ins Kiesbett als "Abkürzung" Bestraft, ich meine wenn ich mit 250 Sachen Angepfeffert komme sich vor mir die Stecke verengt und sich auch noch 2-3 Gegner die Stecke "teilen" habe ich die Wahl zwischen: A: Voll auf die Eisen und die Gefahr eines Unfreiwilligen Drehers; B: Abbremsen und Hoffen nicht in die Gegner zu Brettern oder mich zu Drehen (was meist den Loose eines Rennes mit sich führt da Wageschäden und/oder Kehrtwende) C: Ich etwas ins Kiesbett Fahre um Punkt A und B zu vermeiden, ist ja keine Absicht, aber ich will keinen Schaden an meinen Boliden und auch den Restart eines Rennens Riskiren. Klar in nem Real Race macht sowas keiner aber wir Reden noch immer von einem Spiel....

Generell ist Shift aber deutlich Einsteigerfreundlicher als der Vorgänger, selbst die Driftrennen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (2. April 2011)

Na ja es ist halt eine Faustregel die das Spiel hier anwendet. 
Eskann leider nicht beurteilen ob du erlich fährst oder ob du schumelst. 
Der Sinn dahinter ist der, das Spieler sich keine Vorteile vor anderen, erfahren können die nich durch ordentliches fahren gewonnen werden können.
Das soll ja nur helfen das im Autolog keine Zeiten kommen die man nicht mehr schlagen kann.
(Obwohl ich schon Spieler (meist aus der USA) gefunden habe die Strecken in weniger als 5.03Sec gefahren haben wollen. (Strecke Tokyo)  

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Knallbutz (2. April 2011)

Hey... ich hab mir gestern Abend auch Shift 2 zugelegt... Von Shift 1 war ich trotz mehrfachen Versuchen auf die Simulationlastige Steuerung einzugehen, nicht begeistert...

Doch habe ich eine andere Frage... Ich muss leider auf 1024 x 768 oder so fahren mit mittleren bis wenig Details damit es nicht sooooooo ruckelt... Ruckeln tut es trotzdem... Ich weiß nich woran es liegen kann.... Hier meine Hardware:

Intel Core2Duo 2,4
nVidia GeForce 220 GT 1GB
2 GB Ram
XP inkl. SP3

Ich weiß... is kein WAHNSINNS-PC, ... aber...

Kann mir einer helfen???


----------



## meckswell (2. April 2011)

Knallbutz:

Bei deinem PC hapert es an Allem, aber das Schwächste ist die Grafikkarte, die taugt nix zum Spielen. Aufrüsten bringt da nix, da muss ein neuer Rechner her.

MfG


----------



## norse (2. April 2011)

graka aufrüsten und cpu takten wenns das board un kühlung hergibt! dann kannste schon besser zocken  wenn dir das reicht
ansonsten: Neuer pc!
Als Graka würde es ja sogar eine gebrauchte 9600GT tun, die bekommste ja fürn schmalen Taler und die ist knapp 70% schneller.

habs gerade mal angetestet...******* ist das geil! das beste rennspiel nach DTM RD 2 was ich bisher gezockt habe. Macht richtig spaß und das Geld ist auch passend bemessen. Jetz muss man sich auch mal anstrengen und nicht einfach wahllos viele autos + tuning kaufen.
Gerade die große Möglichkeit an Upgrade pakete find ich perfekt.
Die vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind auch super, sowie die erklärung dazu. Einfach ein grandioses Spiel. Drifts hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber die normalen Rennen sind geil. 
das gibt mal einen großen  für NFS


----------



## Knallbutz (2. April 2011)

Aber die GT220 is doch aktueller wie die 9600er Gt... Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ne 8600er  GT... Die 220er is VIIIIEEEELLLL schneller... Zudem au´ch 1 GB Ram...

Aber ich denke, die beste Möglichkeit wäre wirklich einen komplett neuen PC zu holen... Denn ich habe nur aufgerüstet... Hab damals mit nem intel 4 2,53 GHZ angefangen und ner 3600MX... + 256 Ram... ^^

Jetzt isses schon a bissl besser wie ich finde... aber das bringt wohl nichts mehr mit meinem aktuellen, oder???


----------



## norse (2. April 2011)

und aktueller = schneller ? x] nice
also kauf ich mir jetzt nen neuen smart und der hat deutlich mehr leistung als mein 12 jahre alter Subaru Impreza  klar ^^
hier mal ein Link damit du siehst wie schnell deine 220er ist: Test: Zotac GeForce GT 220 (Seite 12) - 12.10.2009 - ComputerBase

udn was bringen dir die 1gb ram auf der graka, wenn sie die niemals nutzen kann weil sie gar nicht mit klar kommt. die kann zwar 1gb daten reinladen aber niemals verarbeiten.
Aber wiegesagt wenn du den etwas taktest und ne schnellere graka reinbaust haste nur wenig investiert und mehr leistung. musst halt wissen wie dir das ausreicht.
so aber BTT

schade das das Downsamplingtool nicht mit shift 2 funzt..


----------



## KatanaxXx (2. April 2011)

Hi


Jo also mit SLI gibts Probleme.
Habe nen 980X@4100MHz und 2GTX 580 im SLI Betrieb mit dem neuen nVidia Beta Treiber wo extra das SLI Profil enthalten ist für Shift 2.
Und trotzdem hängt der bei mir zwischen 40-45Fps im SLI Betrieb (max Details, Downsampling 2520x1576, 60Hz).

Lustig wenn ich den SLI Modus abschalte läuft es etwas besser, aber trotzdem total schlecht noch.
Da muss entweder nen ordentlicher Patch oder Treiber her, hab da bei keinem Spiel so ne kleine Framerate...



gruss
Andi


----------



## Xion4 (2. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe den 11.2 und keine Probleme. Im Schnitt so 45FPS.
> 
> Ich bin gerade in der Retro Rennserie. Das ist ja wohl mal die beste überhaupt
> Ich habe mal einfach den Motor des Lexus LFA in den Toyota Supra eingebaut  Das ist mal echt krass.
> ...


 
Dann mach dir mal den Spass und rüste den E 30 3er auf...und du wirst lachen...so arg überzogen...Schade, dabei hätte man gerade mit dem 190er und dem E30 schön ein wneig Tourenwagenrennen und Flair vermittel können


----------



## Knallbutz (2. April 2011)

norse schrieb:


> und aktueller = schneller ? x] nice
> also kauf ich mir jetzt nen neuen smart und der hat deutlich mehr leistung als mein 12 jahre alter Subaru Impreza  klar ^^
> hier mal ein Link damit du siehst wie schnell deine 220er ist: Test: Zotac GeForce GT 220 (Seite 12) - 12.10.2009 - ComputerBase
> 
> ...



Also doch ne 9600er GT??? Mit welchem Ram Speicher denn??? Hab jetzt ein paar gesichtet... Wäre cool, wenn du mir a bissl hilfst...


----------



## SnakeDoc (2. April 2011)

Knallbutz schrieb:


> Also doch ne 9600er GT??? Mit welchem Ram Speicher denn??? Hab jetzt ein paar gesichtet... Wäre cool, wenn du mir a bissl hilfst...


 
Ich würd dir sogar ne 9800GT empfehlen, knapp 70€ inklusive Versand und ist doppelt so schnell wie deine GT 220. Point of View GeForce 9800 GT, 1024MB GDDR3, DVI, HDMI, TV-out (R-VGA150913) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Knallbutz (2. April 2011)

hmmm... irgendwelche Einwände von anderen Usern hier???


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2011)

Die 9800GT sollte recht gut mit Shift 2 zurecht kommen. Shift hatte ich damals auch noch mit der 9800GT gepsielt und es lief recht gut. Sollte also ganz gut geeignet sein, die Karte. Zumal sicht Shift 2 grafisch im Vergleich zu Shift kaum (wenn überhaupt) verbessert hat.


----------



## Knallbutz (2. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die 9800GT sollte recht gut mit Shift 2 zurecht kommen. Shift hatte ich damals auch noch mit der 9800GT gepsielt und es lief recht gut. Sollte also ganz gut geeignet sein, die Karte. Zumal sicht Shift 2 grafisch im Vergleich zu Shift kaum (wenn überhaupt) verbessert hat.



Hmmm... ok... dann schau ich da mal nach... Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge...


----------



## oneklick (2. April 2011)

Moin Moin
Bei mir lüppt es 1a!
Mein System!
AMD Dualcore x2 6000 @ 3ghz
4gig ddr2 800 Ram
ATI 4850 512mb videoram Treiber 11.3
Windows 7 64 Bit
Hab alle details auf hoch und aa auf niedrig!
Auflösung 1440*900
Und habe im Schnitt 60-78 fps
Mehr wäre mir zwar lieber aber es ruckelt ja nicht!
Endlich mal wieder ein Rennspiel was megalaune macht !
Und der Umfang ist ja echt enorm!
Bin mit allem zufrieden!
Kurze Frage :ist das echt möglich von  auto x den motor in ein anderes Auto x zu bauen


----------



## meckswell (2. April 2011)

Nach tagelangen Überlegungen und einer Kritik bei Amazon, habe ich es nun endlich bestellt. Vorfreude yeah lol
Der Typ schrieb, die Steuerung ist nicht mehr so realistisch wie in Shift 1, die Autos ließen sich quasi leichter steuern und besser beherrschen. Naja, mir käme das entgegen.


----------



## Knallbutz (2. April 2011)

oneklick schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Bei mir lüppt es 1a!
> Mein System!
> AMD Dualcore x2 6000 @ 3ghz
> ...



Hmmm... mal so ne Frage... Is das nicht ungefähr die gleiche Rechenleistung wie bei mir??? und bei ihm läufts flüssig??? nur bei mir nich??? HÄÄÄÄÄÄ???


----------



## oneklick (2. April 2011)

Naja du hast zwar auch nen dualcore  aber nur 2,4 ghz !
Des wären bei mir dann 600mhz mehr pro kern 
Und ich habe 4gig ram und du nur 2
Wie deine nvidia zu meiner steht  leistungstechnisch
ka


----------



## Mr. Q (2. April 2011)

Hey ich wollt mir jetzt nich alle 32 Seiten durchlesen wäre bisschen viel 
Aber hat noch jmd das Problem das man mit dem Pad beim Lenken nen Delay von 1-2 Sec hat ? Das ist schon ziemlich nervig und so kann man echt nicht ordentlich fahren x.x


----------



## norse (2. April 2011)

Knallbutz schrieb:


> Hmmm... mal so ne Frage... Is das nicht ungefähr die gleiche Rechenleistung wie bei mir??? und bei ihm läufts flüssig??? nur bei mir nich??? HÄÄÄÄÄÄ???


 
er hat stärkere cpu, mehr ram und ne deutlich stärkere graka


----------



## Froz0ne (2. April 2011)

An welches unterstütztes Lenkrad kommt man möglichst billig ran (auch gebraucht) und ist brauchbar? Spiele es bisher mit der Tastatur und bei mir kommt eher so NFS:Underground Feeling auf.  Ich kann es mit meinem X4 955, 4 Gig RAM und einer GTX 460 768MB auf allen Einstellung max spielen mit ausreichend FPS spielen.


----------



## msdd63 (2. April 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage. Mein Neffe spielt bei mir öfters mal und das ging bei SHIFT ganz gut da er da neben meinem Konto sein eigenes Konto hat. Nun wollte ich ihm bei SHIFT 2 auch ein eigenes Konto einrichten. Das geht aber nicht. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob das doch geht und ich habe es noch nicht gefunden? Glaub ich aber nicht, hab gesucht wie n Guppi


----------



## Xion4 (2. April 2011)

Ich will jetzt auch mal ne Frage stellen: wie komme ich an den Soundtrack des Spiels? Die Neuinterpretationen der Lieder gefallen mir echt gut, teils besser als die Originale, nur wie komme ich an die ran, bzw. wo bekomme ich die? Früher gab es ja mal Tools um die Songs aus den Spielen zu extrahieren bei NFS...jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2011)

Das is die Tracklist:

_30 Seconds To Mars - Night Of The Hunter
Anberlin - We Owe This To Ourselves
Biffy Clyro - Mountains
The Bravery - Ours
Escape The Fate - Issues
Hollywood Undead - Levitate
Jimmy Eat World - Action Needs An Audience
Rise Against - Help Is On The Way
Stone Temple Pilots - Take A Load Off
Switchfoot - The Sound (John M. Perkins Blues)_

Kannst ja zumindest ma bei Youtube oder so reinhören.


----------



## Xion4 (2. April 2011)

Danke, die Tracklist kenne ich, die meisten der Lieder so auch, aber die Shift Variante ist anders


----------



## push@max (2. April 2011)

Sagt mal, wie ist bei euch die Grafik?

Bei mir ist sie trotz max. Settings und 1920x1080 nicht gerade sehenswert.
Die Autos wirken in der Aussenansicht wie auch Innensicht mehr als Detailsarm.

Die Hände des Fahrers sind fest, lenken also nicht mit.
Und die Videosequenzen erinnern mich an PS2 Grafik!

Kann doch nicht sein, dass das der neue NFS sein soll?


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2011)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Hände des Fahrers sind fest, lenken also nicht mit.



Das is ein Bug.

Ansonsten ja, das is das neue NFS. Die Grafik hat sich zum Vorgänger nicht wirklich verbessert. Wenn überhaupt...  Spaß machts irgendwie trotzdem!


----------



## Menthe (2. April 2011)

Es macht schon Spaß, allerdings nervt der Input Lag mich ziemlich und die seltsamerweise recht langen Ladezeiten. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## norse (2. April 2011)

ladezeiten sind normal bis kurz find ich, aber das mit dem input lag stimmt... ist zwar defnitiv besser und schöner zu fahren als Shift, aber es könnte noch besser sein! abwartn was die ersten mods machen.


----------



## AchtBit (2. April 2011)

Also nach ein paar Stunden Gaming hab etz mal grob einen Überblick vom komplexen Shift2 bekommen. Aber erst mal noch ein paar Kommentare zu den letzten Posts hier. 

Schwer ist relativ, man kann mit jeder lausigen Karre innerhalb einer Fahrzeugklasse gewinnen. Dazu reichts jedoch nicht, nur bis an die Klassen Grenze, Upgrades einzubauen, primär entscheitet letztendlich das Setup. Beim Vorgänger konnte man mit dem Quick und Dirty Setup (sogar mit dem Default Set), sogut wie alles gewinnen. Das Setup von Shift2 ist definitv der Grund, ob man der KI überhaubt hinterherfahren kann oder ob gleich vorn weg fährt. Genau so verhält es sich auch mit den Fahreigenschaften. Z.B. den 1er Golf GTI voll getunt(Einstufung Kl. B), jedoch ohne BodyKit und nur das RacingGetriebe eingebaut. Mir einem QuickSetup einfach mal Max. Beschleunigung und Max. Grip einstellen. Mit dem Karren kann man nicht mal einem D-Klasse Kleinwagen, mit null Upgrades folgen. Vielmehr hat man bei weitem grössere Probleme den Golf mit 100kmh auf der Strasse zuhalten, als einen KönigsEgg mit Tempo 400kmh durch den kompletten Nürburgring zu jagen.

Der Golf im Setup oben erreicht einen max. Speed von 158km/h aber auch nur wenn seine 350 Pferde in die gleiche Richtung wollen. 
Fast alle Posts, die ein schlechtes Fahrverhalten oders zu schwierige KI beschreiben sind SetupFukk.

Schwierig wirds nur bei Einladungen zu Rennen mit striktem Fahrzeug. Mit dem standard Setup ist es fraglich obs da wirklich überall sowas wie Chancengleichheit gibt. Die andere Seite ist, dass beim Sieg dafür auch fette Beute abfällt.

Zum Driften. Was soll ich sagen. Irgendwie schein ich den Dreh einfach rauszuhaben. In der Disziplin konnte ich bereits bei allen Vörgängern glänzen. Meist hau ich die KI schon beim ersten Versuch mit 3mal mehr Punkten aus dem Rennen. Der Trick ist simpel. Das Setup so einstellen, dass so gut wie keine Traktion auf die Hinterachse wirkt und gleichzeitig alle auf 'Untersteuern' einwirkende Settings gesetzt werden. Dann noch eine Gang auswählen, der genug Drehmoment im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich bringt um einen Drift durch Einlenken einzuleiten. Ganz wichtig ist auch das richtige Übersetzungsverhältnis für die zum Drift Track passenden Geschwindigkeit. Normal wenn man dann immer halbwegs denn richtige Lastwechsel trifft, kann man ohne Schalten und Handbremse, den Track in einem Zug durchdriften. Droht ein Slideabriss kurz einen Gang runter und direkt im Lastwechsel wieder raufschalten.Bei Übersteuern mit 0-Gas Rufschalten, dann leicht mit Gas versuchen Lenkgewalt wieder zuerlangen, bei Erfolg, Lastwechsel ausführen, wenn die Traktion einsetzt, ganz kurz runterschalten , ansonsten sofort wieder hoch in den Drift Gang. Ich starte auch immer mit nur mit einem Gang unter meinem eingestellten Driftgang, beste Methode um mit einen massgenauen Drift in die ideale Slide Spur zu finden. 


Ok. etz mal zum Programm, Shift 2 und 'die bugs unleashed', muss ich echt klar sagen. Wobei die grobe Masse an Bugs im GUI Interface steckt. Im Gameplay ansich konnte ich bisher keinen Fehler erkennen. Natürlich verlängert Gras den Bremsweg und und voll Bremsen vergibt da auch nur ein ABS bei gleichzeitig kerzengerater Spur und Linie. Reine Nervensache. Nerven tut danach nur das meist progressiv zum Gas auftretende Rumeiern, bis der Dreck endlich wieder vom Reifen ist.
Ok, Gameplay bisher ist echt top. Im Grunde ist das FahrPlay vom 1er unverändert übernommen , mit einer feiner sensibilisierten Fahr-Physik + spürbar komplexerer Variablenrahmen + neuer Erweiterungen. Eine diese Erweiterungen, die eigentlich keine Sau mehr haben wollte, weils schon im Shift1 schrottig war, ist die Kontrollfunktion für das GUI Interface und die Ingame Menü Overlays. Man musste schon da die Menüs 'Aus-Tasten'. Dann würde einem schnell klar, hier gabs nicht 1e Steuerung zum Navigieren der Menüs, sondern für das Navigieren in manchen Menüs musste man da eine andere Steuerungen verwenden und das obwohl die Funktionen Tasten in alle Menüs gleich sind. Autsch. Xbox hat zugeschlagen. Die Spiele auf der Konsole sind oft mit bis zu 3 Menüs, die gleichzeitig und unabhängig voneinander, navigierbar sind. Das ist klar optimal an das Microsoft Controller Layout angepasst. Dummerweise ist jedoch das MS Controller Layout überhaupt für nichts optimal, weil die API als ein weiteres explizites MS KontrollOrgan, zum Ausbau der totalen Kontrolle über Produkt, Markt und Nachfrage.
Genau das gleiche stiefmütterliche Control Schema für die Menüs ist nun in Shift 2 drinne und das Schlechte Interface wurde mit weiteren Navigations Tasten bereichert und in meinen Augen hat die Control Logik jetzt den Level erreicht, wo das Debuggen der Funktionen im Quellcode mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, als eine von Grund auf neu entworfene Ablaufkontrolle zu Code. Mit den Kontrollen von Shift 2 kann man 1000 Fehler und mehr produzieren. 

Z.B Ein Vynil anbringen. --> bleibt man im Menü. und versucht das Vynil zu bearbeiten, kommt ist der Menüpunkt 'bearbeiten' nicht vorhanden. Erst nach einem Menü Wechsel, in eine andere Vy. List und zurück, ist bearbeiten möglich. Drückt man nach deim  'bearbeiten' versehendlich Cancel   kann man in der Liste nix mehr auswählen(Cursor Highlight hängt). Erst wieder eine andere Liste aufmachen und zurück löst den Hänger. Solche Tastenkombies gibts massig. Mit der besten Tasten Kombination fünktioniert dann eben gar nix mehr. Erst wenn man den Shift2 Task in den Desktop Hintergrund verbannt und wieder zurückholt kommt das Menü wieder zum Vorschein. Z.b Foto Session, falls man das Menü für die Cam Steuerung verwendet und danach das Bild knippst ists in 90% aller Fälle eine BlackShot. Sobald man saved Replays ankuckt und die Replay Kontrollen anlangt, braucht man gar nicht mehr das Bild knipsen um eine BlackPic zu erhalten, sondern bereits der Wechsel in den PhotoMode beschehrt einem ein vertrautes Back in Black . 

Ich könnt ein Buch schreiben. Sobald man 2 Menüs bedient die gleiche Funktions Tasten aber unterschiedliche Navigations Tasten verwenden wirds irgendwann mal komplett unlogisch. Endweder ne Taste macht gar nix mehr oder sie macht nicht das was sie eigentlich soll oder selbst Task minimieren ist erfolglos und es hängt an der Stelle wo einzig nur die Taste funktioniert die grad im Konflikt Koma hängt. 1x hatte ich diesen Fall. 

Das Ganze wird sicher nicht mir nichts dir nichts wechgepatched weden. Die komplette Steuerung ' ausser die eigentlichen Game Controls ' ist miteinander Verstrickt. Neubelegung von Funktionen muss mit der Logik aller anderen Arbeiten.
Menü am besten komplett neu machen. In dem Aktuellen ist der Ablaufplan an der Basis fehlerhaft. Jeh mehr Kontroll Funktikonen hinzu komme desto schwieriger wird es die Logik bis zu den Basiskontrollen nachzuvollziehen


Na gut ich ich kann jetzt zumindest zappen und hab bestimmte Menü Around Klicks schon im Blut. Paar Stunden Arbeit hats micht gekostet, Shift2 komplett auf Pad Steuerung zu Routen. Ich brauch dazu grad ein 1/3 der Tasten die in Shift2 eingesetzt werden und die Schaltabläufe sind logisch nachvollziebar. Wer durch das Chaos Zappen möchte und kein Bock hat erst ein Funktionsdigramm zu erdenken, der kann sich mein Gamepad Layout antun. Shift2 lässt sich damit komplett per Pad bedienen. Fehler bemerkt man damit gut 10mal schneller als mit 'Tasta die Tasta da' Steuerung.  
Hab die bisher einzigen Screenyno mit angehängt , leider nur 3 vom Photoalbum sind was geworden und 3 sind Shots mit den Traytools

Bei Fragen zu Layout PM mich. Fast alle meine Buttons verschmelzen mehrere Tastenfunktion des Spiels zu einer schlüssigen Funktion. Kann sein, dass das Remapping der Kontrollen im Spiel und das Remapping vom Profiler zum Pad,  nicht gleich das logische Verhältnis zueinander erkennen lassen. 

P.S.  Kupplung habe ich nicht definiert. Wäre aber noch möglich einzubauen


----------



## push@max (2. April 2011)

Von der Grafik bin ich wirklich enttäuscht! Zumal alle Settings @max sind.
Es fehlt einfach an Details, da bot Shift 1 die bessere Grafik.

Es erinnert mich ein wenig an die Xbox 360 Grafik.

Das Fahrverhalten ist ebenfalls so eine Sache. Die Fahrzeuge wirken wie auf einer Drehscheibe.


----------



## Pixy (2. April 2011)

Es mag ja sein das der Scwierigkeitsgrad vom Setup abhängt und man mit dem richtigen Setup in der jeweiligen Klasse jedes Auto nutzen kann um zu gewinnen.

Aber ich bin verflucht nochmal kein Kfz - Mechatroniker.
Und somit habe ich auch keine Ahnung was ich zb. am Differential Einstellen soll, damit es gut ist.
Bei den zig tausend Möglichkeiten kann man alles machen, aber nur wenn man Ahnung hat.

Ich will einfach nur fahren und kein Stundenlanges Setup testen.
Und auf Leicht, sollte es immer Möglich sein zu gewinnen auch ohne das ich am Setup was mache, deswegen ja auch Leicht.

Wenn ich es schwerer möchte kann ich das dann ja Einstellen und wenn es dann nicht klappt muss ich das Setup ändern sofern man weiß wie.

Die leichten Dinge wie Bremsbalance oder Anpressdruck ist alles kein Problem.
Schwieriger finde ich es beim Sturz, Spur und so weiter. Anschliessend sämtliche Differential Geschichten.

Aber gut. 

Das Driften ist sowas von schrecklich.


----------



## Freeak (3. April 2011)

@Xion4

Warte einfach mal bis ende April, dann gibts meist auf NFS-Planet nen Musickonverter.


----------



## Xion4 (3. April 2011)

Wollen es hoffen, der alte den es noch von Undercover gibt klappt leider nicht mehr


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein das der Scwierigkeitsgrad vom Setup abhängt und man mit dem richtigen Setup in der jeweiligen Klasse jedes Auto nutzen kann um zu gewinnen.
> 
> Aber ich bin verflucht nochmal kein Kfz - Mechatroniker.
> Und somit habe ich auch keine Ahnung was ich zb. am Differential Einstellen soll, damit es gut ist.
> ...


 

Ich benutze garkein Setup. Ich kauf die Autos "von der Stange" beim Händler, mache die Upgrades und fahre dann. Hab keine Probleme zu gewinnen. Ich fahr in der schwersten Stufe mit allen Fahrhilfen aus. Setup nervt mich nur. Ich will mich reinsetzten und fahren. Klappt ja auch ganz gut.


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

@AchtBit, hab grad mir den Golf I gekauft und nur 4 mods reingebaut... die Kiste rennt bei mir exakt genau 158km/h und das mit unter 200PS ! ich glaub da ist ein Bug im spiel 

Bin gerade 2 Stunden Hockenheimring gefahren und hab mein Setup so gut wie gefunden, das Spiel rockt einfach! Optik tip top! bin voll zufrieden, aber den Sound müsste man noch anpassen.
Hab auhc mal den Inputlag-Mod probiert. er soll diesen riesigen Inputlag ausbessern. Funktioniert auch, aber ich finde ohne Mod ist es besser und realistischer zu fahren. Allerdings muss ich zugeben das ich nur Tastatur nutze, da ich kein Lenkrad habe und mit Gamepad absolut nicht klar komme.

Dennoch rockt das Spiel einfach! Hätte aber noch ein paar Kritikpunkte:
-manchmal brutale KI
-Motor/Auspuffsound verbesserungswürdig
-Shift 3 bitte mit richtigen Rennen! 30Runden aufwärts, Boxenstop mit Reifenwechsel, Tanken, etc! das wär das geilste überhaupt 
-Motortausch idee super! könnte man im nächsten Teil dann aber gerne erweitern

Autoauswahl ist tiptop! Ich persönlich würde zwar noch ein paar Klassiker einbringen, z.B. der alte Skyline 2000 war beim ersten Teil das geilste überhaupt, aber ihc denke für die breite Masse ist die Auswahl geil


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2011)

norse schrieb:


> @AchtBit, hab grad mir den Golf I gekauft und nur 4 mods reingebaut... die Kiste rennt bei mir exakt genau 158km/h und das mit unter 200PS ! ich glaub da ist ein Bug im spiel



Auf langen Geraden fahr ich mit dem Ding auch immer im Begrenzer. Könnte man vermutlich im Setup verändern. Aber mit dem Ding kannst du so spät und tief in die Kurve bremsen. Ich hol die dann alle in den Kurven wieder. Zumeist kein Problem.


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

Meinste? ich finds seltsam das achbit mit über 300ps die kiste genauso schnell fährt wie ich mit nur 4 mods  und davon 3 die die motorleistung verändern, das 4. sind die Bremsen.
Ich werd das demnächst mal austesten, wär ja lustig wenn die Kiste egal wie das Getriebe eingestellt ist nur 158km/h fährt  naja ok so aerodynamisch ist der kasten zwar nicht aber sollte dennoch mehr packen.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2011)

Naja gut, dass wär dann ein Bug. Ich glaub, ich hab als Höchstgeschwindigkeit mal 162km/h bei dem Teil gesehen. Kann mich aber auch verkuckt haben.


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

war bestimmt mit rückenwind


----------



## meckswell (3. April 2011)

Beim 1er wird bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten das Cockpit so verschwommen, is das beim 2er auch so?


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

wird auch etwas verschwommen, aber nicht sehr und deutlich besser als beim 1.  das ganze spiel hat einfach einen großen Schritt nach vorne getahn!


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Beim 1er wird bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten das Cockpit so verschwommen, is das beim 2er auch so?


 
Das is die Bewegungsunschärfe. Die kannste, glaub ich, aber auch in den Optionen einstellen.


----------



## meckswell (3. April 2011)

OK, danke, mal schauen, wenn es da is in ein - zwei tagen. Aber selbst auf Aus war das im Cockpit und Rückspiel so verschwommen. Aber fürs einser gab es n mod dagegen.


----------



## der_flamur (3. April 2011)

Bittschön, wer alles mit einem Lenkrad fährt sollte sich diese kleine, aber feine Mod anschauen: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - minimod
Diese Mod "behebt" sozusagen den Imputlag.

PS: auf der Mainpost könnt ihr sie auch runterladen


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

wurde schonmal gepostet
sollte man in den ersten post mal einbinde und etwas aufräumen  ach ist shcon drinn  ok
ich persönlich finde den mod für tastatur unbrauchbara, bei lenkrad bestimmt wiederrum gut. nur so für die die mit tastatur fahren


----------



## e$cape (3. April 2011)

Ich weiss nicht mich überzeigt das Spiel nicht so ganz villeicht liegt es auch daran das ich das Spiel mit Tastatur Spiele aber gefallen tut es mir nicht !


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2011)

Mit Tastatur sind gerade die Heckangetriebenen Wagen nicht gut bis garnicht zu fahren. Da musste schon die Traktionskontrolle reinhauen. Mit dem XBox-Controller find ichs perfekt. Früher hab ich aber Rennspiele auch nur mit Tastatur gespielt. Das Gas lässt sich halt so nicht gut kontrollieren. Nur mit Tasten würds mir heut auch kein Spaß mehr machen...


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

mh ich fahr mit tastatur und die einzige Fahrhilfe die ich an habe ist ABS, der rest ist auf aus und es rockt einfach  ohne mods!
Heckantrieb ist schwer ja, aber z.B. die S14 geht richtig geil! Wenner dir zuviel ausbricht pass halt den Reifendruck und Stabis an


----------



## der_flamur (3. April 2011)

So.. ein kleiner Test auf der NoS mit ner 1200PS starken Corvette:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQetvOL8m7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

nice^^ ist mir persönlich etwas zu schnell aber was solls
der crash am ende ist toll  stell dir vor das würde dir echt mti 400km/h passieren, da ist die Reaktion von Auto und Umgebung im spiel ja lächerlich.

mh shift 3 dann mit destruction 2.5?^^ das wär doch mal was!


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2011)

Mir is jetzt doch was aufgefallen, was mich nervt. Die KI fährt zu perfekt. Die macht mir zu wenig Fehler. Ich hab die Karriere jetzt auch ca. 25 % und erst 2 Mal einen Gegner ins Kiesbett fahren sehen. Das is mir zu unrealistisch.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (3. April 2011)

Echt wie viel hast du für dein Spiel gezahlt? 
Den ich muss die dumme KI erwischt haben XD
Ne Spaß bei seite, die KI macht schon Fehler.
Erst vorhin ist mir etwas cooles geschehen. 
Die KI fährt mit 2 Autos vor mir, kurz vor dem Ziel die letzte Kurve (Strecken Name habe ich grade nicht im Kopf) ballert der eine Wagen dem anderen so in die Seite das 
er gegen die Leitplanke kracht, zurück in den anderen Wagen und schon war die Strecke frei. 
Auch sehe ich öfters mal, manche Wagen total zerstört an der Bande. 

Ich würde mir noch wünschen das man im Video nach dem Rennen die anderen Autos auswählen könnte. 


mfg EDDIE


----------



## Junky90 (4. April 2011)

Ist es bei euch auch so dass die Kanten einfach nich geglättet werden ?
Spiele auf 1920 x 1080 AA = hoch + 8 x Transparenz-AA und der Treppeneffekt geht einfach nicht weg.
SGSSAA behebt dies ebenfalls nicht, wobei die FPS dann in den Keller gehen.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2011)

Davon kann man bei mir nicht reden. Bei mir ist zu viel AA. Ich habe eine große pixel pampe. Sieht voll ******* aus.


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2011)

bei mir wird auch nicht wirklich geglätet. Besonderd die schatten sind sehr unschön und zeichnen sich durch ne "optimale" treppchenbildung aus.


----------



## Papzt (4. April 2011)

Ja ist auch so. Obwohl es nicht allzu schlimm ist.
Aber das Spiel ist mal echt geil Zwar sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Handling, dennoch genial.
Im ersten Rennen habe ich gleich in der ersten Kurve meinen ersten Überschlag hinbekommen Da hatte ich schon Angst, dass die immer so aggressiv fahren was sich zum Glück nicht bestätigt hat. Diese Leistungsunterteilung find ich auch gut gelöst, so hat man in den verschiedenen Klassen nicht mehr solche "Überautos". Was ich ebenfalls gut finde ist, dass sich jedes Auto anders anfühlt. Also ich fahr mit dem G25 und man merkt auch "im Lenkrad" wenn man das Auto gewechselt hat. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein das der Scwierigkeitsgrad vom Setup abhängt und man mit dem richtigen Setup in der jeweiligen Klasse jedes Auto nutzen kann um zu gewinnen.
> 
> Aber ich bin verflucht nochmal kein Kfz - Mechatroniker.
> Und somit habe ich auch keine Ahnung was ich zb. am Differential Einstellen soll, damit es gut ist.
> ...


 
Das Differenzial hat starken Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten. Jeder der den Lappen hat, kennt das Prinzip vom Unterricht. Sollte man sichs nicht gemerkt haben, wird man sich spätestens wieder daran erinnern, wenn einem ne Antriebswelle um die Ohren fliegt.


Ich hab jetzt auch im Spiel einen Fehler entdeckt. Driften: Nicht nachvollziebare Umstände bewirken, dass keine Punkte mehr gezählt werden. Erst wenn das Auto zurückgesetzt wird geht der Counter wieder. 
Ich hab mal ein Replay von einem Driftrace gespeichert. Wems mal interessiert der kanns in der Gallerie online(AchtBit) mit dem Autolog ansehen. Das ist kinderleicht wie man da gut sehen kann. Ich begreif nicht was man da verkehrt machen kann. Mit etwas Übung und Kenntnis des Kurses, drifte ich das ganze Rennen mit einem Slide durch  . 

Vorsicht vor den Mods die Bugs bereinigen sollen. Ich hab den Mod gestestet, der den Blureffekt Bug im virtuellen Cockpit beseitigen soll. Das macht er auch ganz fein aber 1. hat es einen negativen Einfluss auf die Perfortmance 2. wechselt man ein paar mal die Ansicht, fängt das Bild an schwarz zu blinken 3. in der Verfolgeransicht hat der Rückspiegel kein Bild mehr. 

Frazit Schrott. Nicht zu empfehlen


Der 1 er Golf geht schon richtig, man muss nur ein Getriebe Upgrade einbauen. 

Meiner, siehe Bild, geht mit der längsten Übersetzung, knapp 240kmh. Er ist äusserst agil und die Beschleunigung ist Supersportwagen typisch. Auf der Nürburgring Zielgeraden, ist er noch weit vor der 1. Kurfe schon an Drehzahlbegrenzer. Nachteil: Reifen haben nach 1er Runde ein chaotisches Grip Verhältnis


----------



## der_flamur (4. April 2011)

@Junky90: Jop, kann ich leider bestätigen, besonders hässlich ist es, wenn du Chromfelgen anbringst... dann kommt das AA garnicht mehr zum Einsatz. Grausam. Und SGSSAA.. siehe mein Video paar Einträge voher.

@KI: Ich muss sagen, besonders wenn die Autos immer schneller werden, machen auch die KI´s Fehler. Und das für meinen Geschmack schon zu viel.


----------



## Junky90 (4. April 2011)

@FM100
Hey welche settings hast du in dem Video bezüglich AA ?
Sieht ja recht ruhig aus. 
So sah das bei mir mit SGSSAA nicht aus.
Spiele allerdings auch auf max Settings.
Weiß ja nich was du mit deiner 460er schaffst.


----------



## der_flamur (4. April 2011)

Ich habe nur 4x SGSSAA, da sonst meine Bildrate teilweise nur noch unter 30FPS ist. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das ich die graphicsconfig.xml ein bissel rumgespielt hab.
Das normale AA war bei "hoch"


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

Zwecks Grafik würde ich die Einstellungen im Catalyst erzwingen und nicht der Anwendung überlassen, alles auf Qualität 8x Antialiasing 16x Anisotropisch ... dann siehts schon besser aus... ne Konsolenportation sah leider noch nie gut aus und das Menü ist auch ziemlich nervig..

Für die Settings habe ich eine neue Datei heruntergeladen, die die komischen voreinstellungen des Fahrwerks korrigiert, seither rutsche ich nicht bei jeder Kurve auf den Rasen raus.. leider weiss ich nicht mehr wo ich die Dateien gefunden habe..


----------



## meckswell (4. April 2011)

Junky90:

Probier den Treiber auf anwendungsgesteuert zu lassen, also einfach wiederherstellen klicken und übernehmen.
Stelle AF und AA im Spiel ein und guck, ob das was bringt.
Im Treiber erzwingen funzt net immer was.


----------



## Junky90 (4. April 2011)

@Darkfleet85
Catalyst bringt mir nix. Habe ne NVIDIA.
Aber auch da hab ich 8 x Transparenz-AA und 16 x Anisotrop erzwungen.
@FM100
Was hast du in der graphicsconfig.xml verstellt ?
Und was hast du im Inspector bezüglich SGSSAA eingestellt ?
@meckswell
Anwendungsgesteuert hatte ich schon probiert, hatte aber ein noch schlechteres Ergebnis.


----------



## meckswell (4. April 2011)

Ist es eigentlich die gleiche Engine wie Shift 1?


----------



## Junky90 (4. April 2011)

Ja ist es, nur etwas überarbeitet. Verwundert mich allerdings da bei Shift 1 mit 8 x AA alles geglättet ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

Bei mir hat Shift 1 auch besser ausgesehen, hab ne 5870 und alles auf Full sieht das Game immer noch schaize aus..

was mich jedoch am meisten stört ist das der Schaden im Multiplayer nicht funktioniert... wäre das einzige lustige an dem Game gewesen, naja habe das Game 4x gekauft für meine Family, da hätt ich mir besser ne GraKa oder so gekauft

Gibts das vielleicht noch ein Update betreff Schaden in Multiplayer?


----------



## meckswell (4. April 2011)

Junky90: Hast mein Tipp auf der letzten Seite gelesen, probier das mal, ohne TransparenzAA und ohne ein SSAA-Tool.
Treiber komplett auf Standard lassen und alles im Spiel einstellen. So sieht Shift 1 auch super aus.


----------



## Junky90 (4. April 2011)

@meckswell
ok werde es heute abend wenn ich zu hause bin ma versuchen.


----------



## Papzt (4. April 2011)

Man sollte sowieso nur über das Spiel oder nur übern Treiber versuchen. Alles andere machts nur schlimmer


----------



## Junky90 (4. April 2011)

@meckswell 
Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bei dir aus ?
Hast du das mal mit Anwendungsgesteuert probiert ?
Hast ja so gut wie die gleiche Graka.


----------



## meckswell (4. April 2011)

Junky90:

Mein Spiel kommt erst morgen, ich gehe jetzt von Shift 1 und der gleichen Engine aus und dass es sich auch so verhalten könnte. Morgen sag ich dir mehr.


----------



## Junky90 (4. April 2011)

@meckswell
na dann 
habe das bei shift 1 aber auch schon gehabt.
Da hat 8 x Transparenz AA aber das Bild dann geglättet und alles war bestens.


----------



## alm0st (4. April 2011)

Mich regen ja aber diese ganzen Idioten im Multiplayer auf, die meine sie würden ein Destruction Derby fahren, nur weil sie nichts drauf haben  Ein faires Kurvenduell mit ausbremsen etc. gibts nur selten. Stattdessen wird man so Autoscooter like von der Piste gerammt, da könnt ich echt abkotzen


----------



## Freestyler808 (4. April 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Mich regen ja aber diese ganzen Idioten im Multiplayer auf, die meine sie würden ein Destruction Derby fahren, nur weil sie nichts drauf haben  Ein faires Kurvenduell mit ausbremsen etc. gibts nur selten. Stattdessen wird man so Autoscooter like von der Piste gerammt, da könnt ich echt abkotzen


 
sign

ist aber bei fast allen Renngames so leider


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. April 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Mich regen ja aber diese ganzen Idioten im Multiplayer auf, die meine sie würden ein Destruction Derby fahren, nur weil sie nichts drauf haben  Ein faires Kurvenduell mit ausbremsen etc. gibts nur selten. Stattdessen wird man so Autoscooter like von der Piste gerammt, da könnt ich echt abkotzen


 
Die regen auch mich auf, leider gibt es die bei allen Rennspielen und Sims. Und das ist der Grund warum ich auch nicht mehr online fahre. Da ärgere ich mich lieber mit den KI´s der Spiele rum.

Ich sag ja nichts wenn man ab und zu in einen Chrash verwickelt wird, sowas passiert auch den besten mal, aber doch nicht in jeder Kurve...


----------



## Own3r (4. April 2011)

Solche noobs hasse ich auch im Multiplayer. Aber manchmal schaffe ich es dann doch zu gewinnen 

Zum Thema KI: Ich habe die schon sehr viele Fehler machen sehen, sogar so das sie einen Totalschaden hatten


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2011)

Auch für mich der Grund kein Rennspiel mehr im MP zu spielen.  Macht kein Spaß.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. April 2011)

hatte mal nen race wo sich 4xKI nen total schaden geholt haben.
die schadens einstellungen scheinen wohl auch für KI zu gelten(alles auf so realistisch wie möglich)

was mich viel eher stört ist das ich in shift2 genau wie in shift freezes und blackscreens habe... und ich ah b vergessen wie man das fixt und noch nichts bei google gefunden(ausser treiber aktualisieren, aber neuer als cat 11.4 und physx 9.10.0514 geht glaube ich net).


mfg


----------



## Andersenx (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*

Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem game.
Eine frage mal wie kann man bevor man ein Rennen startet sehen welche events man schon abgeschlossen hat, zum bsp 6/8 Kurven 100% Idiealline etc.
Es nervt nähmlich gewaltig das man erst das Rennen starten müß damit man die events sehen kann. 
Und wo kann ich bitte die Abzeichen einsehen die man freischaltet ??

Grüß Andersenx


----------



## Galford (4. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] (Need for Speed) Shift 2 UNLEASHED*



Andersenx schrieb:


> Und wo kann ich bitte die Abzeichen einsehen die man freischaltet ??


 
Wie wär es mit dem Autolog-Menü? Vielleicht das mal aufrufen und dort etwas genauer nachsehen? (Du klickst am Besten mit der Maus unten auf "Autolog" oder auf das Symbol daneben, wählst die Registerkarte "Profil", und dort findest du irgendwo weiter unten "Alle erhaltenen Abzeichen ansehen")


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ationen/148552-nfs-shift-2-a.html#post2860750

Wer ein Plan?


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2011)

FM100 schrieb:


> @Junky90: Jop, kann ich leider bestätigen, besonders hässlich ist es, wenn du Chromfelgen anbringst... dann kommt das AA garnicht mehr zum Einsatz. Grausam. Und SGSSAA.. siehe mein Video paar Einträge voher.
> 
> @KI: Ich muss sagen, besonders wenn die Autos immer schneller werden, machen auch die KI´s Fehler. Und das für meinen Geschmack schon zu viel.


 
Lol. bei shift 1 wurden die Chromfelgen mit weichen Kanten(Ami Teile besonders) mit Fehlfarben-Pixel gespickt. Das AF war einfach schlecht. Shift2 zeichnet AF fehlerfrei. Pech wenn die Filter nicht optimal funktionieren, oder Treiber totoptimiert. 

Was bringt die GFX in Shift2 mehr als in Shift1. 

1. Das AF, siehe oben, funktioniert perfekt. 
2. Schadensmodel. 
3. deutlich mehr HDR Effekte
4. Nachtmode + dynamik Licht in den Städte.

Das Rendering hat sich nicht geändert. Warum auch, das Texture Mapping hat Shift1 doch schon glänzend dargestellt. Ne gute bewährte alte GFx Ist mir lieber als rangeschusterte GFx Funktionen, die mir letztendlich den Spielfluss einbremsen.


----------



## Andersenx (4. April 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ationen/148552-nfs-shift-2-a.html#post2860750
> 
> Wer ein Plan?



Es gibt bereits dazu Antworten, also Spam bringt ja auch nix FAIL


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Andersenx schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits dazu Antworten, also Spam bringt ja auch nix FAIL


 
Antworten die bei mir überhaupt nichts gebracht haben, daher ist deine Antwort


----------



## Junky90 (5. April 2011)

@meckswell
Also alles auf Anwendungsgesteuert hat auch nix gebracht.
Sieht immer noch pixelig aus vor allem in der Ferne.


----------



## meckswell (5. April 2011)

@Junky90:

Die Lösung für das AA-Problem, hab ich eben auf PCGH entdeckt:

Bei manchen Nutzern von Nvidia-Grafikkarten kann es zu Problemen mit Anti-Aliasing (Kantenglättung) kommen. Abhilfe schafft das Tool Nvidia Inspector (Download auf pcgameshardware.de). Stellt im Rennspiel die Kantenglättung aus. Danach tragt ihr im Tool (in einem entsprechenden Shift 2-Profil) die folgenden Werte von nogripracing.com ein:

    Antialiasing Compatibility: 0x000010C1
    Antialiasing Mode: Override any application setting
    AA Settings: 2x Multisampling AA oder höher.
    Trasparency AA: 2x Sparse Grid Supersampling oder höher


----------



## Deimos (5. April 2011)

Das AA funktioniert wirklich nicht so recht (AMD-User). Hatte das mal kurz über Treiberforcierung getestet, habe (ausser der Performance) keinen Unterschied zwischen 8x SGSSAA oder 4x MSAA festgestellt. Irgendwas klappt da nicht so ganz, habe aber auch nur sehr kurz schauen können.

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch auch das Problem, dass ein Beitritt zu privaten MP-Spielen sehr oft unmöglich ist, resp. der Beitritt trotz Einladung nicht klappt?
Habe davon erst in einem Forum gelesen; scheint tatsächlich ein Problem des Spiels zu sein - manchmal klappts, manchmal nicht.

Zudem hoffe ich, dass die Crossfire- Unterstützung bald besser wird. Meine zwei 5850er laufen fast auf 5870er- Niveau, und die FPS sind dennoch nur minim höher als bei meinem Bruder mit einer 5870er.

Gibts eigentlich seitens Slightly Mad oder EA schon Ankündigungen bezüglich eines Patches? Die obigen Probleme sind doch etwas mühsam (insbesondere, da das CF-Gespann in 5760 x 1080 nur 10-15 FPS mehr bräuchte, um halbwegs spielbar zu sein ).

Ansonsten aber geniales Spiel!

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. April 2011)

Ich find das Spiel ganz gut. Grafik ist nicht der Hammer aber kann sich sehen lassen. In 1080p mit maximalen Details habe ich 65-80fps. Ich spiele momentan auf mittel und ich finde es überhaupt nicht schwer. Mit dem Xbox360 Pad komme ich sehr gut zurecht. Auf manchen Strecken rämpelt die KI einwenig aber mit ein wenig Feingefühl kann man das meistern. 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich grundsätzlich die Autos immer von der hintern Kameraperspektive fahre. Die Beleuchtung ist in dem Spiel sehr gut. Der rest so lala. Die Autos könnten mehr Details vertragen aber sonst ist alles wie bei Shift 1.
Das Driften macht mir doch sehr spaß auch wenn es nicht ganz so einfach ist.
Das Tuning der Wagen erinnert mich sehr an GTO oder Forza was mich immer sehr beeindurckt hat. Mit dem Wagen setup bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden. Das Schadensmodell könnte ein wenig verbessert werden und die 
Autokollision ist ein wenig unrealistisch.
So ich denke das war es auch schon.


----------



## Skipper (5. April 2011)

habe zwar jetzt noch nicht alles durchgelesen hier, aber is die performance bei dem spiel so schlecht? mit meinen system müsste das doch locker machbar sein, nachtrennen wo wirklich kaum was zu sehen ist, 20-30 fps, das geht ja echt nicht, auch wenn viele autos auf der strecke sind das gleiche spiel, weil so gut sieht das spiel nich aus das es mit diesen frameraten daherkommt, spiele auf Max, hatte aber AA und bewegungsunschärfe schon runtergeregelt, da tut sich so gut wie nix. man kann ja mal probieren den neuesten nvidia treiber raufzubügeln, aber ob das hilft? hmm

zweite sache: ich spiele mit nem PS2 pad über adapter, funzt in jedem spiel super, nur bei shift 2 möchte der analogstick nicht auf den kleinsten lenkeinschlag reagieren (nur wenn ich den voll durchziehe), da kann man ja gleich das digipad nehmen, habe schon ein wenig rumgespielt in den steuerungsoptionen bei der todeszone etc, aber da verändert sich in dieser hinsicht nix, hat jemand dort einen rat für mich? dafür wäre ich echt dankbar =D


----------



## debalz (5. April 2011)

Habe es jetzt auch endlich mal angezockt: Nach der allerersten Runde dachte ich  - oh man, sieht iwie schlechter aus als Shift 1 und der Wagen ist ja kaum zu steuern!
Das hat sich nach mehreren Rennen jedoch relativiert. Spiele mit dem F430 Lenkrad und kann den von mir schon etwas aufgemotzten Focus ST gut steuern. Andere Autos (Alfa 8C..) finde ich nach wie vor sehr schwierig. Auf gerader Strecke habe ich Probleme stabil geradeaus zu fahren. Ob das das sogenannte Input-Lag ist oder ich an den Einstellungen noch drehen muss weiß ich nicht.
Zur Optik: Kann alles auf max stellen und bin so bei 40 -50 fps, die neuen Strecken machen Laune und sehen auch gut aus, ebenso die Tageszeiten kommen gut rüber, trotzdem finde ich optisch Dirt 2 immer noch das ansprechendste Rennspiel. 
Mit der Helmkamera kann ich überhauptnicht fahren, habs auch nicht wirklich lange ausprobiert - fahre immer mit der "stoßstangenkamera" - da ist das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl am besten..
Insgesamt bin ich doch zufrieden und hoffe mit einigen Einstellungen das Geradeaus-Fahren-Problem bei manchen Autos noch in den Griff zu bekommen. Sobald meine gtx570 da ist ist dann auch mal Zeit Downsampling auszuprobieren und optisch nochmehr rauszuholen.


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

> Insgesamt bin ich doch zufrieden und hoffe mit einigen Einstellungen das Geradeaus-Fahren-Problem bei manchen Autos noch in den Griff zu bekommen.


Probier mal diesen kleinen Mod. Hat das Problem bei mir weitesgehend beseitigt.


----------



## debalz (5. April 2011)

> Probier mal diesen kleinen Mod. Hat das Problem bei mir weitesgehend beseitigt.


hört sich ja gut an, aber man mus sich dort anmelden oder gibts den Mod noch woanders?


----------



## Deimos (5. April 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> hört sich ja gut an, aber man mus sich dort anmelden oder gibts den Mod noch woanders?


 
Musst dich imo nicht anmelden. Habe die Mod auch runtergeladen, als sie rauskam sowie ein wenig in den Logitech-Optionen (G25) rumgefummelt. Fahrgefühl gefällt mir nun ausgezeichnet, kanns also nur empfehlen.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Ah sorry. Hier gibts den so. Ist der handling Minimod


----------



## debalz (5. April 2011)

Super -danke , werde heut abend gleichmal testen


----------



## Pixy (5. April 2011)

Ich habe mir die Datei auch mal heruntergeladen und wollte sie integrieren, finde aber nicht den Ordner wo sie rein soll.

In der Readme steht nur:

"- Kopieren Sie die beiden Dateien in das BFF Pakfiles Ordner in Ihrem Shift installieren.. Sichern Sie Ihre Originaldateien.
 - Kopieren Sie die DLL in Ihrem Shift installieren (wo shift2u.exe ist)"

Da soll man mal draus schlau werden. Den Ordner finde ich irgendwie nicht.



Nachtrag: Hat sich erledigt, gefunden.


----------



## meckswell (5. April 2011)

Während der Installation hab ich das Handbuch gelesen, da steht, wenn man Shift, Undercover und Hot Pursuit installiert hat, bekommt man beim ersten Starten des Spieles ein Bonus, jetzt hau ich halt noch schnell Undercover drauf, die andern beiden sind ja schon drauf. Mal gespannt, was das ist.


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

XP und Kohle. Musst dann unter Extras oder so gucken. Bei mir hat es übrigens nicht funktioniert. Bei der Auswahl war Shift zwar anwählbar, aber als ich draufgeklickt habe sagte er mir, dass ich nicht berechtigt wäre die Boni einzustreichen. Habe aber mit dem gleichen EA-Konto gezockt...also vllt müssen die das noch patchen


----------



## Pixy (5. April 2011)

Ich fange an dieses Game zu hassen. Zumindest was das Driften angeht.

Ich habe solche Wut im Bauch. Jetzt fahr ich zum 20igsten mal diese scheiss Driftstrecke, da ich es nicht mal unter den ersten 3 schaffe.

Das Driften ist dermarßen schei....., das sollten die Entwickler in Zukunft besser lassen und stattdessen wieder Dragrennen integrieren.


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Ich habe schon aufgehört, als ich die 8 fahren sollte


----------



## muarl (5. April 2011)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fange an dieses Game zu hassen. Zumindest was das Driften angeht.
> 
> Ich habe solche Wut im Bauch. Jetzt fahr ich zum 20igsten mal diese scheiss Driftstrecke, da ich es nicht mal unter den ersten 3 schaffe.
> 
> Das Driften ist dermarßen schei....., das sollten die Entwickler in Zukunft besser lassen und stattdessen wieder Dragrennen integrieren.



Danke  du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Pixy (5. April 2011)

Da stellt man sich die Frage, ob die Entwickler überhaupt selber testen.

Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst würden Sie ja feststellen wie schei....... es sich steuert.

Es mag ja sein, dass es der Realität sehr nahe kommt.
Aber in der Realität spüre ich das Auto auch und kann dem entsprechend fahren oder Driften.

Aber das hier ist unter aller Sau.


PS: PC Hardware Games bitte leitet das mal an EA weiter.


----------



## meckswell (5. April 2011)

AA geht wirklich net, ich probiers jetzt mal über den Inspector.


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Wenn man Ingame AA einstellt und dann mal in die Graphicsconfig schaut sieht man, dass da nichts angeschaltet ist. Also wäre es auch noch ne Option die Config zu bearbeiten


----------



## meckswell (5. April 2011)

Mit dem Inspector hab ich es hinbekommen.


----------



## Junky90 (5. April 2011)

Echt mit den Inspector geht das ?
Is das dann auch komplett geglättet ? (Also auch in der Ferne und Alphatexturen)
Werde mir heute Abend erstmal die Config genauer ansehen


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Guck dir die mal an. Ingame war bei mir AA auf "hoch", in der Config auf 1. Bis 3 hab ich noch Verbesserungen gesehen. Also sind die Grafikeinsteullungen nicht wirklich das Wahre


----------



## Junky90 (5. April 2011)

Also wäre 3 das maximum in der Config ?


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Ja scheint mir so


----------



## Junky90 (5. April 2011)

ok gut zu wissen


----------



## meckswell (5. April 2011)

Junky90:

in Post #383 hab ich dir geschrieben, wie es mit dem Inspector geht. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ft-2-unleashed-need-speed-39.html#post2864258
Aber wenn mit der Config geht, is es ja auch oke.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. April 2011)

Das Driften ist Geschmacksache, denn ich liebe es. 
Mit dem Gas zu spielen und die Welt durch Seitenscheibe sehen zu dürfen. 
Ja sicher im echten Leben spürst du das Auto und das Fahrverhalten im Spiel ist echt etwas Übungsache. 
Aber wen man min. mit einem XBox Controller spielt und diesen dann auch noch unter der Steuerung eingestelt hat, dann noch mit seinen Fingern 
etwas anzufangen weis, klappt das schon sehr gut.
Es ist eine echte Übungssache aber ich habe den Willen und den Spaß dabei um mich in den Drift einzuarbeiten. 
Und als ich mich erst einmal an mein Auto (Supra) gewöhnt hatte lief alles von allein.  

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Own3r (5. April 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Während der Installation hab ich das Handbuch gelesen, da steht, wenn man Shift, Undercover und Hot Pursuit installiert hat, bekommt man beim ersten Starten des Spieles ein Bonus, jetzt hau ich halt noch schnell Undercover drauf, die andern beiden sind ja schon drauf. Mal gespannt, was das ist.



Das Spiel musst du dann aber auch mit deinem EA-Account verbinden, sonst bekommst du nichts


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Habe ich gemacht und bei mir stand dann da, dass ich nicht berächtigt wäre


----------



## Galford (5. April 2011)

Ich mag Driften in Shift 2 eigentlich nicht. Aber eigentlich mag ich Driften als eigenständigen Spielmodus sowieso nicht besonders, ob Shift 1, Shift 2, Carbon , Underground etc. 
Besonders habe ich das Driften in Shift 1 gehasst, und hasse es auch im 2ten Teil - aber bei Shift 2 finde ich es besser und ehrlich gesagt hatte ich gar nicht viele Probleme.
Driften in Shift 2 empfinde ich im Vergleich zu Shift 1 sogar als Schritt nach vorn.


Was mir im Moment ein bißchen auf die Nerven geht, ist eine Serie bei der man mit Porsches fährt, die einem das Spiel vorgibt. Problem dabei ist, dass es drei Nachtrennen hintereinander sind, und das Dritte die komplette Nordschleife. Leider bin ich Nachts blind (auch im Spiel). Die ersten 2 Rennen sind nicht das Problem, aber auf der Norschleife reißt mir (im Moment), immer wieder kurzzeitig die Konzentration. Eigentlich keine große Sache, denn rein theoretisch müsste ich auch nicht immer Erster werden, aber da frustriert mich das Spiel irgendwie. Vorallem die KI rempelt gerne.


----------



## Junky90 (5. April 2011)

Also habe mir nun die Zeit genommen und die zwei Möglichkeiten bezüglich AA getestet und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen :
Veränderung der Config :
Hat nix gebracht, da sich bei Spielstart der Wert wieder automatisch zurücksetzt.
SGSSAA nach Anleitung von meckswell :
Hat endlich den gewünschten Effekt gebracht.
Ab 4 x SGSSAA hat man hier jedoch starke Performanceverluste, wodurch ich diese Option nur für den High-End Bereich empfehlen würde.
Ich persönlich nutze 4 x MSAA + 2 x SGSSAA @ 1080p und muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Großen Dank an meckswell !

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch das ihr folgendes tun solltet :
Im NVIDIA Inspector folgendes einstellen :
Anisotropic Filtering Mode = Application-controlled
Texture Filtering - Anisotropic Filter Optimization = On

Das hat bei mir ein weicheres Bild bewirkt was hervorragend den Treppeneffekt entgegenwirkt


----------



## Own3r (5. April 2011)

Driften bekomme ich zu genau 0,00% hin. Ich schaffe nicht einmal die Übung. Ich habe zwar ein Lenkrad, jedoch drehe ich mich oder, wenn ich das verhindern will, kann ich keinen Drift einleiten.


----------



## debalz (5. April 2011)

Sooo - hab den Minimod Handling (NFS-Planet - Shift 2 Unleashed, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift erfolgreich getestet und kann jetzt geradeaus fahren
Hatte genau den Effekt den ich mir erhofft habe, obs jetzt eingebildet war oder nicht - es fahrt sich besser mit mit dem Alfa 8C, andere Wagen noch nicht getestet aber spontan sagen will: guter Mod


----------



## norse (5. April 2011)

was ihr bloß alle habt  ich fahr mit tastatur und ohne mods, geht perfekt! Musst nur ein gutes Setup finden. Hab mich 2stunden hingesetzt und Hockenheimring gefahren, da komm ich auf vielen strecken mit klar, auch das driften geht. nicht super ist klar, aber es geht vorran, reicht um gerade noch so 1. zu werden. mit mod find ich es persönlich noch schwieriger.


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Na so soll das sein


----------



## norse (5. April 2011)

sag mal fährt hier einer ein billiges Lenkrad? alà Logitech Wingman oder so? und hat das mal mit Shift 2 probiert? bin derzeit knapp bei kasse, vfür mehr würde es nciht reichen...

@papzt geilen avatar haste


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

> sag mal fährt hier einer ein billiges Lenkrad? alà Logitech Wingman oder so? und hat das mal mit Shift 2 probiert? bin derzeit knapp bei kasse, vfür mehr würde es nciht reichen...
> 
> @papzt geilen avatar haste


Also erstmal danke
Und 2tens kann ich dir nur davon abraten billige Lenkräder zu kaufen. Hatte vor meinem G25 selbst schon billige Geräte und war froh, dass ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen hab und mir das gekauft habe.


----------



## debalz (5. April 2011)

Also ich habe das Thrustmaster F430, ist so um die 90€ zu haben, wohl eher Mittelklasse preislich gesehen. Bin aber bis auf das quietschen, dass nach einiger Spielzeit einsetzt, wirklich zufrieden


----------



## norse (5. April 2011)

naja ich hatte mal so ein Wingman und war komplett zufrieden, abgesehn vom schwachen FFB 
aber für mehr als 30€ reichts die nächsten paar monate nicht


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. April 2011)

XBox Controller, geht auch super zu fahren. 
Ich möchte zwar auch gern ein Lenkrad haben aber da muss ich noch warten bis wider etwas Geld in der Kasse ist.
Und auserdem möchte ich dann auch eins haben mit Kuplung!

Mfg EDDIE


----------



## norse (5. April 2011)

jap wenn dann mit kupplung das wär richitg geil  aber mit controller kom ihc nicht klar >.< geht einfach nicht
naja mla abwartn
hab grad mein impreza umgebaut, werksumbau...dann hab ich gemerkt das mein auto nun zu viel leistung hat -_- ******* wars und man kanns nicht rückgängig machen, echt toll....
aber was solls, wofür hab ich 200.000$  

leute das spiel macht eindeutig süchtig! Ich brauch ein lenkrad, der Impreza schiebt so krass! ich will zocken ich brauch Urlaub


----------



## meckswell (6. April 2011)

Hab grad mein Logitech Momo angeschlossen, macht nochmal soviel Spass, als mit dem Pad. Echt der Hammer, voll geil das Spiel.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. April 2011)

So ich habe mal das erste Video hochgeladen. 
Wobei ich bei dem Rennen echt lange gebraucht habe bis ich das mit der Chevrolet gepackt habe. 
Ich wolte unbedingt auf Platz 1. und dann neben bei noch den Autolog Rekord brechen. 
Also 5 Anläufe waren echt nötig, da mir das Auto sehr oft ausgebrochen ist und entweder die Zeit im Ar*** war oder 
das ganze Rennen futsch war.
War echt ne Herausforderung war aber dann am Ende echt sau glücklich. 

Sonst finde ich die Rennen eigl. ganz leicht.
Meine Autos habe ich in Kleinarbeit so eingestelt das sie nicht bei jedem "aufs Gas dappen" ausbrechen und super Grip haben. 

Weitere Videos werden noch kommen. 
Und sorry an alle ich suche noch die richtige Auflösung bei den Videos. 
Daher ist die Qualli noch nicht so hammer, ich arbeite aber dran. 

YouTube - Kanal von EDDIE2Fast


----------



## AlexDragonEye (6. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt 12 Stunden Singleplayer gespielt, bin bei 48% und jetzt die enttäuschung, bei Fahrerstufe 20 ist schluss, nichts mehr mit XP sammeln


----------



## Papzt (6. April 2011)

Ich habe gestern angefangen mir einen Supra für Japan Retro aufzubauen Habe bis jetzt nur Sachen aus dem Bereich Motor eingebaut....ist ja krank



> Und auserdem möchte ich dann auch eins haben mit Kuplung!


G25   Kupplung + 6Gang-H-Schultung
Lohnt sich wirklich ein Lenkrad aus der höheren Klasse zu kaufen
E:


> Wobei ich bei dem Rennen echt lange gebraucht habe bis ich das mit der Chevrolet gepackt habe.
> Ich wolte unbedingt auf Platz 1. und dann neben bei noch den Autolog Rekord brechen.
> Also 5 Anläufe waren echt nötig, da mir das Auto sehr oft ausgebrochen ist und entweder die Zeit im Ar*** war oder
> das ganze Rennen futsch war.


Ich würde eins nach dem anderen machen. Wenn du die Zeit vergessen kannst und trotzdem erster bist hättest du ja noch zu Ende fahren können. Ich liebe die Z06. Die lässt sich richtig gut durch die Kurven treiben Mit dem GT-R35 kann ich beispielsweise garnicht gut fahren


----------



## alm0st (6. April 2011)

Das Spiel braucht dringend nen Patch... 

Hab mich gestern 3 Stunden auf der Nordschleife (Modern A Quali) versucht, aber keine Chance. Ständig hab ich extreme Laderuckler bei konstanten FPS und die Ideallinie verschwindet ständig vollkommen.


----------



## Papzt (6. April 2011)

> und die Ideallinie verschwindet ständig vollkommen.


Das hatte ich gestern auch das erste mal. Ab ca der Hälfte auf Road America. War aber auf Start/Ziel dann wieder da


----------



## AlexDragonEye (6. April 2011)

stimmt das mit dem ruckeln trotz "stabiler fps" ist mir auch aufgefallen und gerade eben war es so schlimm das es mich auf den Desktop geschickt hat


----------



## Junky90 (6. April 2011)

hmm keine ahnung was ihr habt bei mir läuft das einwandfrei und ich habe noch sgssaa drin


----------



## Papzt (6. April 2011)

Mich hat er gestern 5 mal nacheinander rausgeschmissen. Als ich dann versucht habe wieder ins Spiel zu kommen hat er bei dem Intro angefangen zu flackern, dann musste ich den Rechner neu starten.


----------



## Junky90 (6. April 2011)

@Papzt
Ich habe in einem anderem Forum davon gelesen und die hatten folgende lösung :

Durch Das laden und/oder auslesen der datei MenuTextures.DFF, menu_mainmenu.bgui und menu_messagebox.bgui wurde im Kernel PnP ein fehler Hervorgerufen und hat diesen Abrupt Beendet.

Habe die Dateien von der CD Ersetzt und Läuft Jetzt Stabil. Die Schwarzen streifen im textmenü sind jetzt auch
weg.

Wahrscheinlich ist der entpacker oder installer auf der CD Im *.


----------



## Papzt (6. April 2011)

Super danke. das probier ich nachher zu hause mal


----------



## Mental Gear (6. April 2011)

Ihr fahrt mit eingeschalteter Ideallinie? Ich bitte euch, das machen doch nur Ungeübte. Die Anbremszonen sieht man sowieso durch die dunkle Asphaltfärbung immer.

@React
Da hilft momentan nur AA ausschalten.


----------



## Papzt (6. April 2011)

Ich fahre eine Strecke immer erst einmal mit Ideallinie.


----------



## STiNGeR80 (6. April 2011)

habt ihr auch Probleme wenn ihr einen Gegner berührt? Sobald ich ihn genau mittig am Heck berühre (nicht rausdrängen nur gesunde Härte) dreht es mich


----------



## meckswell (6. April 2011)

Ruckler können auch entstehen, beim Speichern des Replays auf die Festplatte.
Oder Vram voll und es muss ausgelagert werden, bei mir belegt das Spiel 1270MB Vram, also quasi voll, wird wahrscheinlich auch noch bisschen ausgelagert, aber ruckelt bis jetzt nix.
Spiele mit 4x MSAA und 4x SGSSAA über Inspector eingestellt, FPS 45-60.

Defragmentiert eure HD und checkt mal mit GPUZ oder AB den Vramverbrauch.


----------



## Galford (6. April 2011)

Ich bin gestern 20 Runden auf Spa bei Nacht unterwegs gewesen und mache in der letzten Runden einen kleinen Fehler, der mich eigentlich auch Zeit gekostet hat, und das Spiel gibt mir die 1. Verwarnung und somit wird die Zeit nicht in Autolog übernommen. Na Danke, wo ich doch nachts eh nicht besonders gerne fahre.

@STiNGeR80
Vorallem bei den schnellsten Autos kommt es wirklich relativ leicht zu Drehern (wobei es mich mit dem HP Pagani einfacher dreht, als z.B. mit dem HP Lambo), was teilweise beträchtlich nerven kann, vorallem weil auch im Gegenzug die KI gerne den Spieler berührt. Bei mir ist es im Durchschnitt so: berühre ich den Gegner, bin ich fast immer der Leidtragende, werde ich von Gegnern berührt, bin ich auch fast immer der Leidtragende. Vielleicht liegt es an mir, aber irgendwie muss man als Spieler immer deutlich mehr Rücksicht nehmen, als die KI es selber tut. Vielleicht trügen mich meine Erinnerungen, aber irgendwie meine ich, dass in Shift 1 die Autos bei Berührungen stabiler auf der Straße gelegen haben, und es es leichter war das eigene Auto abzufangen um so Dreher zu verhindern.


----------



## meckswell (6. April 2011)

Galford: Das Stimmt, die KI kann man net wegrammen, die haben iwie mehr Grip, bzw. kleben an ihrer vorberechneten Bahn.


----------



## alm0st (6. April 2011)

Genau das Gleiche hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht: egal wie und wo - Feindkontakt heißt eigentlich immer Kiesbett oder Dreher  Dafür ist die KI aber gegen sich selbst nicht resitent. Teilweise schon erlebt das 5 Gegner wien Wollkneul in die Wiese gerutscht sind


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. April 2011)

Ja leider stimmt das... mit dem Kontakt der Gegner... 
Jetzt das "ABER" in manchen Situationen (wie in meinem Video zu sehen ist (AM ENDE) ) kann man den Gegner durchaus mal von der Piste prügeln. 
Auch wenn das was im Video zu bekommt nicht absichtlich gemacht wurde. 
Am Heck sind die Wagen aber sehr leicht dazu zu bringen einen selbst von der Piste zu hauen. 
Warum auch immer ich bin da zweigeteilter Meinung. 
Im ersten Moment finde ich es echt schade das man hier bei immer der mit der Ar***karte ist. 
Im anderen Moment finde ich es aber auch wider gut da man so gezwungen wird sauber zu fahren. 

Situationsbedingt muss man aber zugeben das es manch mal echt nervt wen der Gegner zu früh auf der Bremse steht und man selbst aus dem Rennen fliegt. 
Aber ich komme ganz gut damit klar. 

Hier leider wider ein "ABER" an dieser Stelle. 
Ich muss aber sagen das die KI wesentlich freundlich geworden ist. 
Sie weichen einem aus wen man von hinten an sie rankommt. 
Sie drängen einen nicht immer mit Gewalt von der Bahn (nur wen es Physikalisch nicht anderest geht) was aber auch real ist.
Sie sind etwas anspruchsvoller geworden und das finde ich endlich gut, in Shift war es so öde.

Na ja ich gebe zu ich spiele ja auch schon wider mit einem Mod (diesem Physik Mod) aber dieser spielt sich nicht so in den Vordergrund. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Galford (6. April 2011)

Ich glaube die KI hat gerade auf Enna Pergusa Probleme, sogar das Testvideo von 4Players zeigt diesen Umstand.

Außerdem gibt es noch den ein oder anderen Bug im Spiel, der gefixt werden sollten: Hände die sich nicht mit dem Lenkrad mitbewegen (was hier schon genannt wurde), der Rückspiel wird manchmal schwarz, im Karrieremenü wird mir eine Streckenführung nicht angezeigt (schwarzes Bild), und Ausfall der Ideallinie. 
Ich hatte bei Nacht auf der Nordschleife die Ideallinie eingeblendet, weil ich mir nachts schwer tue, aber die Ideallinie ist so oft ausgefallen, dass ich auch hätte ohne Fahren können.
Auch ist es mir mal passiert, dass bei Rennstart (bei einem Driftwettbewerb) die Perspektive verschoben war, wie wenn das Spiel bei einer Kameraposition zu Rennbeginn hängen geblieben wäre - das ist mir allerding nur 1x passiert und nie wieder.


----------



## Reytiros (6. April 2011)

Hat jemand auch Probleme beim Starten von NFS Shift 2? Wenn ich das Spiel starte, sehe ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Nichts reagiert mehr, ich kann höchstens den Mauszeiger bewegen. Nach 5 Minuten habe ich dann das Spiel per Task Manager beendet.
 Ich habe das Spiel über Steam gekauft.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. April 2011)

Nein das Problem ist recht neu. 
Aber hast du das Game über Steam mal Synchronisiert ? 
- Defragment Cache Files ?
- Verify Intergrity of Game Cache ?

Teste das mal... 
Und sag uns mal deine Hardware... 


mfg EDDIE

Edit.: EA wo ist endlich der erste Patch ? Input Lag mehr muss ich nicht mehr sagen oder. Es nervt echt grade ich will endlich die schnellen Autos fahren können. 
Und bei 250km/h macht keine Kurve mehr Spaß, wen der Wagen zu zittert. Also Patch bitte...

Edit.: 
wegen dem Input Lag?
So richtig perfekt ist die Lösung mit dem MINI MOD noch nicht. 
Ich finde PCGH solte dazu noch mal auf das Thema aufmerksam machen. 
Da es mit schnelleren Wagen die man ja zwangsläufig fahren muss auch immer mehr zum Problem wird. 
Ich finde das Thema solten wir noch mal aufgreifen, um weitere Lösungswege finden zu können. 
Selbst die Arbeit mit dem Editor stelt noch keine Lösung für mich da. 
Da die Verzögerrung einfach bei schneller Fahrt noch zu groß ist.


----------



## Reytiros (7. April 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das Problem ist recht neu.
> Aber hast du das Game über Steam mal Synchronisiert ?
> - Defragment Cache Files ?
> - Verify Intergrity of Game Cache ?
> ...



Mein System: 
Intel i5 750 non oc
GTX 260 1,8GB VRAM
6 GB RAM
2 x 1 TB HDD
Windows 7 HP 64 bit

werde es gleich versuchen 

EDIT:
Leider hilft das nicht :S
Habe eben sogar die Grafikkartentreiber geupdated. Hilft auch nicht weiter.
Als Admin ausführen/Kompatibilitätsmodus -> Hilft auch nicht weiter.
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein!


----------



## Danger23 (7. April 2011)

So dann werd ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.

Also ich find das Spiel echt voll genial. Inputlag bemerk ich bis jetzt keinen muss aber sagen ich bin noch nicht so weit und spiel zurzeit mit der Tastatur da mein Lenkrad hinüber ist. 
Die neue Kamera ist echt spitze geworden aber bei den Nachtrennen verwend ich die Außenkamera sonst kommt ich damit nicht zu recht.
Ja und einen Bug hab ich auch schon bemerkt. Bei einem Nachtrennen hab ich einen Wagen vormir touchiert und er hat sich von der Strecke gedreht. In der nächsten Runde ist der Wagen an der Stelle wo ich ihn rausgeschoben habe die ganze Zeit im Kreis gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2011)

Kein Plan, ob das hier schon einer geschrieben hat.

Kleiner Tipp, in der aktuellen "Auto Bild Sportscars" ist ein Code drinne um im Spiel einen Porsche 997-GT3RS im Auto Bild Sportscars-Design freizuschalten.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (8. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab gerade ein Problem beim Driften, weil mir immer die hinteren Reifen platzen. Der Wagen ist ein BMW M6 (Tuning: Standardeinstellungen; Upgrades: ein paar auch Reifen). Das Problem tritt besonders bei längeren Strecken auf mit 2 oder 3 Runden. Die Punkte erreiche ich ohne Probleme, wenn ich es mal bis ins Ziel schaffe. 
Was kann ich ändern damit das nicht mehr passiert?  

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2011)

Ich denke du solltest den Schaden nur auf "optisch" stellen. Ich bekomme erst garkein Drift hin (im Tutorial)


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich denke du solltest den Schaden nur auf "optisch" stellen. Ich bekomme erst garkein Drift hin (im Tutorial)



Dito. Ich eier in der Gegen rum, bis die Reifen platzen. Übers Tutorial bin ich noch nicht raus gekommen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. April 2011)

Also ich habe jeden Drift bisher gemacht. 
Man muss einfach nur mit dem Gas spielen...also sanft gas geben und gezeilt einlenken... das geht schon mit einem Xbox Controller sehr gut.
Nicht zu viel gas nicht zu wenig und die Bewegungen solten in ein ander übergehen. 

Hat jemand etwas neuen in Punkto Input Lag?

mfg EDDIE

Edit.: Das Game kommt jetzt in den Schrank... 
Das ist das erste Need for Speed was ich nicht mehr spielen will. 
Es nervt nur noch, kaum hast du schnelle Autos unterm Ar*** und schon kannst du damit kaum noch fahren.
Die Steuerung versagt in meinen Augen komplet. Was man bei kleinen Autos noch fahren kann ist bei Autos mit mehr PS kaum noch möglich. 
Zum fahren ist die Steuerung zu indirekt. Es wird wohl kaum im Sinne des Erfinders sein das ich auf einer Graden den Linken Analogstick antippe und das Auto bricht mir schon aus. 
Dann der Input Lag, ach es macht grade echt keinen Spaß mehr ich hänge bei 50% das Spiel an den Nagel, bis EA meint sie müssen einen Patch nachliefern um der Spieler willen.

Man kann sicher ein Spiel realistisch gestalten aber das ist einfach nur so schlecht gemacht das es jeden Spaß versaut. 
Mit dem Xbox Controller soll man sicher keine Wunder erwarten aber wen ich auch GTR, GTR2, und GTR Evo spielen kann die ja nun wirklich real gehalten sind darf ich doch min erwarten 
auch ein Need for Speed Shift 2 spielen zu können und das nicht nur mit Autos die bis 500PS gehen. Da sie sonst unfahrbar werden und in jeder Kurve auf jeder Graden ausbrechen.

Ich habe nun mehr Zeit mit der Suche im Internet verbracht und mit dem Editor als aktive im Spiel und das ist echt nicht mehr witzig.
Also bitte EA mach was damit ich das nächste Need for Speed auch noch kaufen will!


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2011)

Ich fand schon in Shift die Supersportwagen fast unbeherschbar. In Shift 2 isses noch schlimmer geworden. Ich muss z.B. ne Elimination bei nem Stadtrennen mit nem Zonda gewinnen. Ist schier unmöglich, weil die Steuerung viel zu träge ist, für das agile Auto. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch einfach nur zu schlecht.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. April 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe mich jetzt die ganze Nacht daran gemacht Shift spielbar zu machen.
Leider nur für alle die mit einem *XBox* Controller spielen und Probleme haben mit einer leicht
verzögerten Steuerung.
( KLICK HIER ) '

Diese Datei müsst ihr einfach nur unter dem Ordner Shift2 (Hauptverzeichnis) /ControllerDefault / PC / einfügen
Es ist auch keine perfekte Lösung und kann den Spielspaß auch nur etwas anheben.
(die Datei die ihr ersetzt, *bitte voher das original sichern*)

Viel Spaß´mfg EDDIE

Vieleicht hilft das ja um die Zeit bis zum Patch zu überbrücken.


----------



## meckswell (9. April 2011)

Als HP-Bonus hab ich den Revention Police bekommen, der müßte ja auch zu den schnelleren gehören und der fährt sich astrein, in Kurven sowie auf den Geraden. (den Pagani Zonda Cinque gab es auch als Bonus, wenn man Hot Pursuit installiert hat). Ich hab keinerlei Mod drauf. Fahr mit dem Logitech Momo.


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2011)

Die Pagani Zonda Cinque HP habe ich auch (da NFS HP) und ich kann mit der super fahren. Gerade in Onlinerennen ist sie richtig gut.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. April 2011)

So bin jetzt bei knapp 50% und muss sagen ,dass das Spiel einfach killer ist. Habe jetzt in der Config alles erhöht und auch die neuen Kamera-Perspektiven eingefügt. 
Mit der Steuerung habe ich keine Probleme und gerade Autos über 1000PS lassen sich bei mir mit dem Xbox360 Controller sehr gut steuern. Corvett Stingray oder auch mit dem Dodge Charger (beide über 1000PS) hatte ich noch nie einen Dreher drin. Der Bugatti Veyron lässt sich auch super fahren man muss sich halt 2-3 Runden einfahren und wenn man mit Pad spielt sollte man dem entsprechende Fahrhilfen einstellen.
Mit dem Imputlag ist mir noch nit aufgefallen. Liegt vielleicht an low FPS oder so. Bei mir habe ich ohne Vsync 90-120Fps alles auf max.


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> und wenn man mit Pad spielt sollte man dem entsprechende Fahrhilfen einstellen.



Fahrhilfen WTF? Natürlich isses kein Problem, Bugatti usw. mit den Fahrhilfen zu fahren. Es geht ja aber darum dies OHNE zu tun. Bevor ich Fahrhilfen dazuschalte zocke ich lieber nicht mehr!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. April 2011)

Das macht es nur doch keinen Sinn. Mit dem Pad kann man doch nicht so fahren wie mit nem Lenkrad mit Pedalen und Schaltung. Die Autos haben doch größtenteils Traktionskontrolle und co. an Board wenn man mit denen in der Realität auf der Straße fährt. Es ist ja nicht jeder Autofahrer gleich Rennfahrer und in einem Game kann man das den Hardcore zockern selberüberlassen wir schwer sie es sich machen. Außerdem habe ich ja auch nicht das Po-Gefühl bei einem Game, und aus diesem Grund ist es noch schwieriger den Wagen unter Kontrolle zu halten. Man will doch Spaß haben beim Fahren mit dem Xbox Pad kann ich eben die Lenkung und das Gas-Pal nicht so kontrollieren wie mit einem Lenkrad und aus diesem Grund benutze ich dementsprechend Fahrhilfen um das Handicap zu vermeiden.


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2011)

Klar haben die Autos in der Realität Fahrhilfen, zumindest ASR, aber trotzdem, im Spiel für mich keine Option.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. April 2011)

Sicher solte jeder so spielen wie er will. 
Aber im Rennen sind meist Fahrhilfen nicht mal erlaubt (REAL) und genau aus diesem Grund sind sie bei mir auch aus. 
X Box da kann man das Gas und Bremse nicht regeln ich glaube dann hast du einen Fake XBox Controller.
Mit dem Original kann man sehr wohl Gas und Bremse unter Kontrolle halten.
Und genau darum geht es ja, mit Fahrhilfen kann doch echt jeder fahren die die hier Probleme haben machen diese Fahrhilfen alle aus.
Das ist auch der Grund wiso ich hier diese Datei zum Upload beigestelt habe. 
Und dieser Input Lag von dem wir hier alle sprechen... Dieses Problem hast du beim Controller mehr in der Helm Perspektive.

Es kommt ohne Fahrhilfen ebend auf jede Sec an die man hat zum reagiren, und da sind selbst 0,2Sec zu viel... in manchen Momenten. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2011)

Das Spiel ist bei Autos mit Heckantrieb einfach kaXXe gemacht. Ich kann in den kleineren Klassen nicht mal wirklich die Musclecars kontrollieren, weil da das Heck so weg geht. Und die haben getunt wohl nur so um die 500PS. Wenn ich alleine fahre gehts noch, aber sobald ich im "infight" bin und es gibt eine aufs Eck, is die Karre weg und du kannst nix mehr machen. Ist zum Teil schon frustrierend.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. April 2011)

Leider lässt sich beim Xbox360 Pad die Steuerung nicht so wie beim lenkrad kontrollieren, ein wenig geht schon aber das bringt bei so einem Game garnichts. 
Die Musclecars lassen sich über 1000PS Tunen man braucht aber immer einen neuen Motor + Werkstuning und alle Upgrades.
Beim Supra habe ich auch schon über 1000PS mit nem neuen Motor aber der bekommt die Leistung garnicht auf die Straße da muss man mal an die Auto settings ran und ein bissel einstellen. 
Besondes beim Start ist die KI mit den gleichen Autos viel schneller als ich und wenn man nicht schnell an POS 1 ist wird es ziemlich schwer. Vorallem hat eine Kollision mit der KI in manchen Situationen fatale Konsequenzen. 
Manche Strecken sind besonders anfällig für solche Situationen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass man die KI selber ganz gut abdrängen kann, da sie meisten eine zusammenstoß vermeiden wollen. Es ist meistens meine aggressive Fahrweise, die dazu führt. Trotzdem sind die Zusammenstoße etwas unrealistisch.   
Was auch nervig ist, die KI passt sich immer meiner PS Stärke an, so das ich nie einen kleinen Vorteil im Rennen habe.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2011)

Wie schon gesagt wurde...bei manchen autos muß mann halt mit ein bißchen gefühl
gas geben und nicht immer voll drauf drücken!
Ich zocks mit nem wheel aber hab es auch kurz mit dem Xbox pad probiert und da geht
es genau so mit dem nur ein bißchen gas gebennatülich nicht so genau wie mit nem wheel
aber es geht gut.
Und was die KI angeht die finde ich sogar viel zu leicht


----------



## Danger23 (10. April 2011)

Also ich hab die Fahrerhilfen an aber das liegt daran das ich mit der Tastatur Spiele und da gefühlvolles Gas geben einfach nicht möglich ist. Es gibt nur Vollgas oder gar kein Gas. Aber sobald ich ein Lenkrad hab werden die natürlich abgestellt. Denn wirklich Spaß macht es nur ohne hilfen.


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Und was die KI angeht die finde ich sogar viel zu leicht



Nervt mich auch bissel. Zumal die in der Regel 30 - 40 Meter vor mir bremsen. Das ist nicht gut gelöst. Selten, dass mal einer auf der letzten Rille bremst. Sehr leicht, sich da vorbeizubremsen.


----------



## msdd63 (10. April 2011)

Ich habe gerade frustriert das Spiel beendet und das Pad in die Ecke gelegt. Ich versuche im nächtlichen Miami mit dem Ford Mustang oder dem Lotus das Rennen zu gewinnen. Unmöglich!!! Die KI fährt derartig infair Das vorhergehende Rennen gewann man idiotischer Weise suverän und mit großem Abstand. Nichts mehr zu sehen von der guten Schwierigkeitsbalance desersten Shift!


----------



## Danger23 (10. April 2011)

So ich hab jetzt auch ein Lenkrad von nem Kumpel ausgeborgt und zwar das Logitech momo Racing. Nun hab ich aber das Problem das der Geradeauslauf bei den Autos eine Katastrophe ist. Ich laß das Lenkrad los und das Auto plus Lenkrad wackeln hin und her. Hat da mal jemand eine Lösung. Möcht endlich ohne Fahrhilfen mal richtig gute Zeiten fahren aber so ist das unmöglich. Kann ja keinen Meter gerade fahren ;(


----------



## der_flamur (10. April 2011)

@Danger23: Anstatt solche Fragen zu stellen, guck ma im 1. Post des Threads unter "Mods". Da wirst du fündig


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2011)

Arrgh, ich könnte kotzen. Endurancerace in Brno. Runde 16. Ich fast ne Runde in Führung. Kurz neben die Strecke gekommen. Eigentlich ein Witz. Nix abgekürzt. Trotzdem wurde ich wegen Abkürzens disqualifiziert. 

Manchmal nervt mich das Spiel!


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2011)

@Danger23

Es könnte aber auch normal sein, denn ein (echtes) Auto schaukelt sich auch auf. Ich habe das "Phänomen" auch. Man kann noch ein bisschen was an der Totzone einstellen, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. April 2011)

Die Frage richtet sich nur an die, die keine Probleme mit dem Driften haben.:
Hat eigentlich schon jemand das letzte Driftrennen in Miami gewonen?
Ich hab maximal ca. 1581 Punkte bekommen mir fehlten gerade 5 Punkte für den 3. Platz . Um Platz eins zu erreichen braucht man sogar über 1700 Punkte. Selbst wenn ich die ganze Strecke durch drifte schaffe ich das nicht. Außerdem werden ab und zu meine Punkte nicht mitgezählt. Gibts da ein Trick/Cheat um das zu schaffen, weil im Gegensatz dazu sind die anderen Events megaleicht.


Edit: Ich hab doch noch die Mindestpunktzahl mit einem anderen Wagen erreicht. Hat aber nur für den 2. Gesamtplatz gereicht. Deshalb darf ich alles noch mal machen...


----------



## Danger23 (11. April 2011)

@FM100 den hab ich schon installiert aber trotzdem große Probleme mit dem gerade fahren. 
@Own3r ok dann werd ich mal Probieren die Totzone ein wenig zu verstellen. 
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am Lenkrad. Den selber lenken ohne mein zu tun sollte das Lenkrad ja nicht und das macht es aber. Und das ist nicht normal.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. April 2011)

Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Steuerung mit meinem Driving GT Force G25. Im Wagentuning alles auf 50% setzten
Steuerungshilfen alle komplett aus. (Stufe Experte). 
Ausserdem hat mir mein Bruder zwei Packagedateien geschickt, wo die Fahrphysik umprogrammiert worden ist.
Irgend ein Honk von EA hat die Einstellunge komplett verstellt- so wurde dann das Spiel released (Hiess es in einem UK Forum).
Ich kann heute Abend, wenn ich Zuhause bin gerne meine Einstellungen posten (Screenshot) und die zwei Packagedateien zur Verfügung stellen. Ausserdem empfehle ich allen G25 Usern die Lenkradeinstellungen im Game-Profiler zu machen und nicht ingame.

@Danger, das Problem hatte ich auch - bis ich die Dateien ersetzt habe.
Beim Einstellen der Totzone würde ich nicht allzu grosszügig sein. 
Du kannst dir ja ausrechnen wenn du das Lenkrad mit 400 Grad benutzt sind 5 % schon 20 Grad wo rein gar nicht passiert.


----------



## Danger23 (11. April 2011)

@kühlerprofi Ja wäre super wenn du das machen kannst. Ja ist klar das ich nicht viel Spielraum bei der Totozone hab. Hab sie bis jetzt auf 0%. Am Abend wenn ich von der Arbeit zuhause bin werd ich mich ein wenig mit den Einstellungen beschäftigen.


----------



## Cash (11. April 2011)

Ich wusste gar nicht das mein 2500.- Pc dieses Spiel nicht abspielen kann.

Kann mir wer helfen?!

Ich starte das Spiel und dann kommt der Karrieremodus mit dem Skyline und dann ruckelt alles nur mehr woran kann das liegen.
Als pad verwende ich das xbox360 teil fürn pc.

mfg


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2011)

Hatte ähnliche probleme.

Drück ma im spiel Strg+Alt+Entf. Starte dann mal z.b. Den taskmanager (bei der gelegenheit kannste auch gleich ma schauen, wie hoch die systemauslastung ist) und kehr dann ins spiel zurück. Bei mir war das ruckeln dann weg. Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. April 2011)

Cash schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das mein 2500.- Pc dieses Spiel nicht abspielen kann.
> Kann mir wer helfen?!
> Ich starte das Spiel und dann kommt der Karrieremodus mit dem Skyline und dann ruckelt alles nur mehr woran kann das liegen.
> Als pad verwende ich das xbox360 teil fürn pc.
> mfg


[Anfang]Mit welchen Einstellungen/Werten im BIOS hast Du Deinen Intel Core i7 auf 3,6 GHz Takt gepuscht? Ich habe auch ein ASUS Rampage II Extreme mit Core i7 930[Ende]
Wegen Deinem Problem mit Shift 2, hmmm. Du hast 2 5870er als Crossifre-Verbund  Ich leider nur eine  Jedenfalls ist mir bekannt, dass das Spiel sowohl mit SLI, als auch Crossfire Probleme hat. Warum? Wegen der Crossover-Plattform (PC, PS3, X-Box) hat SlightyMad schlichtweg "vergessen" das Spiel für PC'ler mit zwei oder mehr GraKa's anzupassen. Ergo: Das Spiel "erkennt" nur eine GraKa und läuft daher ruckelig. Helfen kann nur der liebe Gott- oder ganz schnell ein Patch


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2011)

ich würde da nicht den lieben gott bemühen :o) einfach ma eine der 5870 aus dem system ausbauen und schauen, obs geht. Eine 5870 stemmt das spiel locker.


----------



## Cash (11. April 2011)

Also ich finde das eine bodenlose Frechheit soll ich jetzt jedes mal eine ausbauen wenn ich spielen mag und wieder die zweite einbauen wenn ich crysis 2 spiele sind die bei ea deppert....?!

mfg


----------



## frankie36 (11. April 2011)

Cash schrieb:


> Also ich finde das eine bodenlose Frechheit soll ich jetzt jedes mal eine ausbauen wenn ich spielen mag und wieder die zweite einbauen wenn ich crysis 2 spiele sind die bei ea deppert....?!
> 
> mfg



Kann man nicht über CCC einfach Crossfire vorrübergehend deaktivieren 
Oder über Gerätemanager 1 karte deaktivieren is allemal besser als jedesmal auszubauen.
Wenn ich das zocken will muss ich auch SLI deaktivieren...

mfg


----------



## Cash (11. April 2011)

Funktioniert auch nicht gescheit wenn ich es deaktiviere ruckelt es auch noch....

Warum wurde man von keinen Magazin drauf hingewiesen auch nicht von PC Games.

Wann kommt ein neuer Patch das ich mein 45 euro Spiel spielen kann....so ein Shit2.

Ach ja meine CPU geht nie über 25%...

mfg


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2011)

Tja, im Leben gibts eben nix umsonst. Dann bring das Spiel halt in den Laden zurück, wirfs weg oder mach sonstwas damit. 

Und was das Crossfire angeht, ich hatte sowas noch nicht, aber gibets da nicht im BIOS die Option einen PCIe Steckplatz zu deaktivieren? Könnte das sein? Dann kannste die Karte auch drinne lassen. 

Ansonsten, haste halt einfach mal Pech gehabt. Bei mir läuft das Spiel gut. Und was man so pauschal hört, bei den anderen auch.


----------



## Cash (11. April 2011)

Gute idee nur geht das mit dem code leider nicht...

mfg


----------



## Danger23 (11. April 2011)

So also hab jetzt ein wenig mit Lenkrad probiert und die Totzonen Einstellung angepasst und siehe da es geht deutlich besser. Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn man die Fahrerhilfen deaktivert kommt es viel mehr darauf an was man für ein Auto fährt. Achso ja und das "wanken" hab ich jetzt nur mehr beim Mercedes 190E Evo 2,5. Der will einfach ned gerade fahren.

@Cash denke das Amd bald neue Caps für den CCC liefert die dann auch Shift2 unterstützten. Bis dahin wirst dich wohl noch gedulden müssen. 

Bei mir läuft das Spiel auch super und ich hab nur ne HD4850 mit 512 MB Ram drinnen. Ok ich spiel auch nur in 1280x1024 weil mein Bildschirm ned mehr kann.


----------



## Own3r (11. April 2011)

Danger23 schrieb:


> So also hab jetzt ein wenig mit Lenkrad probiert und die Totzonen Einstellung angepasst und siehe da es geht deutlich besser. Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn man die Fahrerhilfen deaktivert kommt es viel mehr darauf an was man für ein Auto fährt. Achso ja und das "wanken" hab ich jetzt nur mehr beim Mercedes 190E Evo 2,5. Der will einfach ned gerade fahren.



Siehtst du Das hat bei mir auch geholfen. Das Wanken  liegt bestimmt am Auto, was ohne Fahrhilfen eben wtwas zickig ist


----------



## msdd63 (11. April 2011)

Ich finde es eine Frechheit in welchem Zustand das Spiel ausgeliefert wurde. Bei mir schmiert das Spiel regelmäßig ab. Ich kann zwar so ne viertel bis halbe Stunde spielen, dann friert das Bild ein zeigt feudale Bildfehler als wenn die Graka abrauchen will und der Rechner hängt sich komlett auf. Nicht mal der Talskmanager hilft. Danke EA  Tolle Leistung! Ich werde wohl wieder NFS Shift zocken. Das ist wenigstens perfekt spielbar.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. April 2011)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @kühlerprofi Ja wäre super wenn du das machen kannst. Ja ist klar das ich nicht viel Spielraum bei der Totozone hab. Hab sie bis jetzt auf 0%. Am Abend wenn ich von der Arbeit zuhause bin werd ich mich ein wenig mit den Einstellungen beschäftigen.


 
Sali Danger23,

So nun habe ich die Files mal hochgeladen. 
Hier der Link:Free Files Hosting - Woofiles.com - No Registration Required
Die Files kopierst du in den ordner _"deinNFS-Pfad:\"SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED\Pakfiles_
Sicherheitshalber würde ich von beiden Dateien eine Sicherheitskopie machen, falls du mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden bist.

Bei den Steuerungsoptionen habe ich das Profil auf "schwer" alle Hilfen aus (nur die Ideallinie auf ein). Totzonen habe ich auf null. Sämtliche Empfindlichkeitseinstellungen zwischen 80-100.

Diese Einstellungen funktioniern bei mir beim Toyota Corolla genauso gut wie beim Veyron...

p.s. ich verwende das G25 , weiss nicht wie es sich bei anderen Wheels verhält... 


Hoffe konnte dir (euch) helfen..

cu kühlprofi


----------



## AchtBit (11. April 2011)

Hi, also ich frag micht echt was ihr alle für Probleme habt. Bei mir läuft alles, bis auf die kakke Bugs im Menü, wunderbar. Ich bin etz bei 54% und kann sagen, das Game ist n echtes Zuckerstück. Ich fahr mit Logi Pad(alle Funktionen ausser Y und X Achse remapped) auf Pro Einstellungen, ausser Ideallinie(wenn se grad mal nicht spinnt) und ABS, verwend ich keine Hilfen. Ich schalte manuell und bei solchen Kisten wie dem alten Golf GTI(werksumbau) ist wäre ne Millisekunde Verzögerung fatal, denn ich muss da pro Sek. min. 3 Gänge duchtippen können. Also trotz Remapping laggt da gar nix.

Ein muss aber inzwischen doch bemängeln. Wie kann es  sein, dass so eine aufgebohrte Reisschüssel nen Supersportwagen verblähst. Da passt was nicht. Der Furz Nissan Silva rennt 360kmh und ist schneller wie jeder andere Nissan im Spiel. Max. Km/h ist mit 262 angegeben und er rennt mal so eben locker 100 mehr. Das macht gar keinen Spass nen BMW M1 zu fahren wenn der grad mit Ach und Krach die 320 bringt. Das ist nicht nur der Silva. Der Retro Corolla(Werksumbau) geht 320km/h, der Retro RX7 geht 315km/h..... und so weiter. Es trifft auf fast alle Sushibüchsen zu. Der Mist Acura läuft 350kmh , wo gibts denn sowas??  

Das sollte echt mal angepasst werden. Kein Fahrzeug in dem Spiel bringt die max. Geschwindigkeit wie beschrieben. Dir Corvette verbläst mit Links die Viper obwohl es normal genau anders herum sein sollte. Hab die Viper zum Drift degradiert, weil sie im Rennen einfach kein Land gegen die Reis Schüssel Fraktion sieht. 

Greetz Acht 

P.S. was der olle Golf so alles für Faxen macht. Siehe Anhang:


----------



## kühlprofi (11. April 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Hi, also ich frag micht echt was ihr alle für Probleme habt. Bei mir läuft alles, bis auf die kakke Bugs im Menü, wunderbar. Ich bin etz bei 54% und kann sagen, das Game ist n echtes Zuckerstück. Ich fahr mit Logi Pad(alle Funktionen ausser Y und X Achse remapped) auf Pro Einstellungen, ausser Ideallinie(wenn se grad mal nicht spinnt) und ABS, verwend ich keine Hilfen. Ich schalte manuell und bei solchen Kisten wie dem alten Golf GTI(werksumbau) ist wäre ne Millisekunde Verzögerung fatal, denn ich muss da pro Sek. min. 3 Gänge duchtippen können. Also trotz Remapping laggt da gar nix.
> 
> Ein muss aber inzwischen doch bemängeln. Wie kann es  sein, dass so eine aufgebohrte Reisschüssel nen Supersportwagen verblähst. Da passt was nicht. Der Furz Nissan Silva rennt 360kmh und ist schneller wie jeder andere Nissan im Spiel. Max. Km/h ist mit 262 angegeben und er rennt mal so eben locker 100 mehr. Das macht gar keinen Spass nen BMW M1 zu fahren wenn der grad mit Ach und Krach die 320 bringt. Das ist nicht nur der Silva. Der Retro Corolla(Werksumbau) geht 320km/h, der Retro RX7 geht 315km/h..... und so weiter. Es trifft auf fast alle Sushibüchsen zu. Der Mist Acura läuft 350kmh , wo gibts denn sowas??
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Aber ist doch normal, viele Leute habe ein Savegame mit 1Mrd Dollars. Mit dem Toyota Corolla auf Werksumbau kannst du locke einem Lambo die Stirne bieten....  

Was meinst du mit Logi-Pad??


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. April 2011)

Tja so ein "Reisbrenner" hat halt doch mal genug Power. 
Um mal klar zu werden, ein Acura mit 600-700PS und Leichtbau soll uns das echt wundern das der 350km/h macht ?
Nein!!!
Das die Werte nicht Orig angezeigt werden finde ich auch nicht super, aber was solls schon.
EA soll lieber einen Patch nachliefern welcher die Steuerung im Auge hat.
Und wen es noch machbar sein solte die Grafik etwas hüpschen. 

Zu diesen ganzen Beschwerden.
Es ist doch normal jeder der genervt ist schreibt seinen Frust halt irgendwo rein jeder der zufrieden ist tut das ebend nicht.

Ich für meinen Teil sage das dass Spiel OK ist. Leichte Abzüge bei der Steuerung und der Grafik aber im großen und ganzen ein rund um frisches Spiel. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## frido007 (11. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Hab jetzt vorher auch gerade Shift2 gekauft und installiert! Ich spiele mit einer G15 Logitech Tastatur.
Die Steuerung ist eine Frechheit. Vorallem die Lenkung. Irgendwie habe ich ein leicht verzögertes einlenken. So richtig Konsolenmistig halt.

Gibts da schon Infos bzw News wegen den Problemen?


So ist das Spiel ja so gut wie unspielbar bzw frustrierend. Wenn das alles ist was Shift2 zu bieten hat, dann stehts zum Verkauf!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. April 2011)

G15 Logitech Tastatur.  Bitte ???? lese ich da richtig ? Tastatur ?
He Sry ein Simu Rennspiel kaufen und dann wundern wiso kann ich es kaum spielen. 
Das hier User mit Tastatur spielen, dem Segel nehme ich gleich mal den Wind. Das es geht ist klar nur das es dann kein Zukerschlecken ist solte auch klar sein.
Jeder Test hat darauf gepocht das man min. einen XBox Controller braucht, um Shift 2 gut spielen zu können. 
Also bitte erst Controller kaufen dann motzen, ich sehe es einfach nicht ein das jetzt jeder kommt und meint er könne alles schlecht machen.

Oder gleich EA Artikel im Regal stehen lassen. Das solte dann auch helfen solche Probleme zu lösen.


Wie sagt man so schön zu 90% sitzt das Problem 40cm weit vor dem Bildschrim!!!

mfg EDDIE

p.s auch wen G15 bei deinem Produkt drauf steht ist es trozdem kein Controller bzw. Lenkrad.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (11. April 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> G15 Logitech Tastatur.  Bitte ???? lese ich da richtig ? Tastatur ?
> He Sry ein Simu Rennspiel kaufen und dann wundern wiso kann ich es kaum spielen.
> Das hier User mit Tastatur spielen, dem Segel nehme ich gleich mal den Wind. Das es geht ist klar nur das es dann kein Zukerschlecken ist solte auch klar sein.
> Jeder Test hat darauf gepocht das man min. einen XBox Controller braucht, um Shift 2 gut spielen zu können.
> ...


 
Genauso schaut`s ausaber vielleicht ware ja auch ein gamepad bei nem FPS die bessere wahl


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. April 2011)

moin,

das die lenkung aber einen lag hat stimmt(solange wie man keinen mod isntalliert)
das es eine eher schlechte konsolenportierung ist stimmt auch(grafikqualität, menü führung, fahrverhalten analog stick optimiert)
das sidn schlicht fakten.

klar ändert das nichts an einem wirklich guten grundgerüst rennspiel, den von simulation ist es dann doch zuweit weg.
hab ne limited edition erwischt die wirklich spaß macht wenn natürlich keine bugs auftreten.

ich spiele in der regel mit einen ffb lenkrad aber mit ps3 controller merkt man sehr gut wofür die steuerung(trotz mod) gemacht ist.
das ffb taugt zum beispiel kaum mehr als dazu zu zeigen das man die curbs überfährt oder das schlingern auf der geraden zu erhöhen.
ich spiele normalerweise sims wie gtr2 und die race serie und da kommt das ffb sehr viel besser rüber(echter für jeden der schonmal schnell wo rum gefahren ist)
selbst die vibrationen in GT5 finde ich schon brauchbarer.

ich persönlich hoffe auf einen guten patch, auch wenn ich es eher bezweifle das ea da noch geld reinstecken möchte.

mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. April 2011)

frido007 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt vorher auch gerade Shift2 gekauft und installiert! Ich spiele mit einer G15 Logitech Tastatur.
> Die Steuerung ist eine Frechheit. Vorallem die Lenkung.


Ein _Rennspiel_ mit Tastatur daddeln  Wirklich Dein Ernst 
Mal im Ernst: Wenn Du ein Rennspiel, gleich welches, richtig daddeln möchtest, dann bitte nur mit einem Force Feedback-Lenkrad. Für den Einstieg empfehlen sich die Zockerkurbeln von Lenkräder ich selber bin mittlerweile auf das Lenkrad Porsche 911 GT3 RS mit ClubSport Pedalen von FANATEC aufgestiegen 
Wenn Dir kein Lenkrad in die Nähe Deines Rechenknechtes kommen soll/kann, verkaufe besser das Spiel. Dies geht natürlich nur, wenn Du es nicht an Dein EA-Konto gebunden hast...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. April 2011)

Hallo, 

das dass Spiel Fehler hat die nicht unter den Tisch geschoben werden dürfen hat, dass möchte ich nicht 
bestreiten. In meinen Augen kann es aber einfach nicht sein das jeder sich über das Spiel ausläst und dann 
nicht mal die "min" Vorraussetztungen mitbringt.
Es ist bekannt das es SLi / Crossfire, Lenkungs und Grafik Probleme hat. 
Diese Fehler wurden aber in min zehn Foren auch schon besprochen. 
Für meinen Geschmack solten wir jetzt mehr und mehr nach Lösungen suchen. 
In welcher Form solte egal sein. Wen Mods oder ähnliches drausen sind oder Patches diese Themen solten wir dann besprechen. 

Mögliche Lösungen für Spieler von Spielern oder von Mod-Entwicklern das solte jetzt mehr im Anschlag liegen als 
das jeder über die Fehler meckert.

Ich finde es natürlich nicht schlimm wen jemand seinen Unmuht in nützlicher Kritik oder sogar mit einer anhängenden Lösung ins Forum 
bringt. 
Das nicht jeder versiert genug ist um Mods zu erstellen ist an dieser Stelle kein Thema.
Nur Solte dann eine Kritik die man schreibt und online stelt nicht nur daruf beruhen, wie schlecht doch das spiel ist und das man es 
dann gleich wider verkaufen möchte usw. oder schlimmer.

Blindkäufe sind ein denkbar schlechter Ausgangspunkt um Kritik zu äußern, was sicher nicht heißen soll das diese Käufer kein Recht auf diese Form der Meinungäuserung haben. Nur sind ebend diese Mängel wie ich schon sagte so oft durch die Mangel genommen wurden das es ebend keinen Sinn macht sie wider und wider über den Tisch zu ziehen.

Und ich persönlich bleibe bei der Meinung das man sich erstens "vor einem Kauf solcher Software, Infos besorgen solte um am Ende nicht als der Dumme da zu stehen". 
Es ist ja in unsere heutigen Zeit nicht mehr als zu schwer über Google usw. Infos zu finden. Denn 45Euro sind ja doch ca. 90DM! 
Zweitens sind alle Fehler bekannt "wenn man Punkt "eins" beachtet"!


mfg EDDIE


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. April 2011)

Hab mich grad einmal online versucht, also Spaß kommt da überhaupt nicht auf. Einzig was meine Gegner geschaft haben war mir sinnlos ins Auto zu fahren. 
Sind da nur dumme Kinder unterwegs, so gehts gar nicht


----------



## Dorfbäcker (12. April 2011)

Habe mir Shift2 geholt, weil ich Shift1 schon gut fand. Bei mir läuft alles flüssig und vieles wurde verbessert, wie Bodenwellen, grössere Garage, mehr Autos und Strecken. Nur die blödsinnigen Driftrennen sind geblieben.
Also ich würde sagen, Shift2 ist das beste Rennspiel was es bisher auf den PC gab. Ich habe auch GT Legends, Race 07, rFactor, GTR usw gespielt, aber Shift2 macht einfach mehr Bock. Realistisch hin oder her, der Spass ist für
mich entscheidend und die Grafik ist auch ungeschlagen. Habe auch TDU2, das ist eher was für Kinder. Habe jetzt 60 % bei Shift2 und will gerne wissen, welcher Wagen der Schnellste auf Road America ist. Bin gerade mit dem
Porsche 918 eine 1:50 min gefahren.


----------



## Danger23 (12. April 2011)

@Eddie2fast: Geb dir recht meckern bringt gar nix. Bin ja froh das es schon ein paar gute Mods gibt. Vorallem den von der Startseite. Es gibt zwar noch immer ein paar Autos die Unfahrbar sind aber bei den meisten funktioniert es damit.

Und zum Tastatur Spielen kann ich nur sagen: Das ist wie mit angezogener Handbremse Autofahren. Zum hineinschnuppern ins Spiel ganz nett aber um wirklich Spaß an dem Spiel zu haben brauchst ein Lenkrad und alle Hilfen aus bzw. fast alle Hilfen aus. Zwei hab ich auch an und zwar die Ideallinie und das ABS. 

Es ist nämlich unglaublich was für Zeiten mit dem richtigen Auto und einem Lenkrad drinnen sind.

@Chester Bennigton: Hab zwar noch nicht Online gespielt aber es ist allgemein in dem Spiel ein kleines Problem das wenn du irgendwo ankommst gleich von der Straße fliegst und so. Aber denke da wird es im ersten Patch sicher eine Lösung dafür geben.


----------



## frido007 (12. April 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> G15 Logitech Tastatur.  Bitte ???? lese ich da richtig ? Tastatur ?
> He Sry ein Simu Rennspiel kaufen und dann wundern wiso kann ich es kaum spielen.
> Das hier User mit Tastatur spielen, dem Segel nehme ich gleich mal den Wind. Das es geht ist klar nur das es dann kein Zukerschlecken ist solte auch klar sein.
> Jeder Test hat darauf gepocht das man min. einen XBox Controller braucht, um Shift 2 gut spielen zu können.
> ...


 


Also Bitte tue nicht so als ob Shift2 der ultimative Fahrsimulator geworden ist. Dann ist deiner Meinung nach ein *PC-SPIEL* also so ausgelegt worden das es halt nur sinnvoll mit einem Lenkrad fahrbar ist. Finde ich sehr interessant. 
Ich frag mich nur wie blöd man eigentlich sein muß eine ganz normale Tastatursteuerung so zu vermasseln.

Ich habe auch den Minimod installiert. Mit dem geht die Steuerung zugegebenermaßen etwas besser, ist aber noch immer so das man leicht herumschlingt auf der Geraden durch den Inputlag. Man muß es mal schaffen einen Inputlag zwischen Tastatur und Spielausgabe hinzubekommen. Gute Leistung.


Da ich in einer Zeit aufgewachsen bin in der man Autorennspiele auch noch halbwegs brauchbar mit Tastatur spielen konnte, frage ich mich woran es wohl oder übel liegen kann das man heutzutage als PC-Spieler immer der Blöde ist.

Und falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, es gibt auch schwerwiegende Inputlag-Probleme mit dem X-Box Controller.



Aber naja was soll man sagen wieder 49,90€ in den Sand gesetzt. EA typischer, billiger und schlechter Konsolen-Cross-Portierungsmüll.

Das Spiel wandert ins Regal bis Patches rauskommen die die gröbsten Fehler beheben. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit nem PS3 Controller wenn ich diesen sinnvoll am PC zum Laufen bekomme???

Zum Glück hab ich mir TestDriveUnlimited2 damals bei meinem Bruder auf der X-Schrott-Box angeschaut und es auch nicht gekauft. Danke Gott. Das sind halt die Auswirkungen der tollen "Einsparungsmaßnahmen" in der Wirtschaftskriese.....

just my 2 cents


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2011)

Also ich bin immer noch begeistert. 

Nicht perfekt, aber OK. Mehr hab ich nicht erwartet!


----------



## Dorfbäcker (12. April 2011)

Also ich fahre mit XBox Controller und habe alle Fahrhilfen aus. VON Inputlags hab ich noch nichts gemerkt. Ich kann super damit fahren. Manche Autos wie zB den neuen Pagani muss man extrem das Setup anpassen,
um damit zu Fahren. Echt super fahren lässt sich der Porsche 918. Ich habe aber noch nicht viele Autos getestet.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. April 2011)

Andere Frage, wie kommen die unter Zeitrennen auf solche zeiten beim weltrekord. Steht ja immer was mit regional und halt weltrekord, kommt mir derb schnell vor was da steht


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2011)

Ist mir auch nicht klar, wie die Zeiten gefahren worden sind...


----------



## Galford (12. April 2011)

Ich habe eine Zeit um 6 Sekunden für eine Strecke gesehen, die nie sein kann. 

Einer der aber 100% legitim seine Zeiten erreicht, ist Sesfontain, der hier bei PCGH User ist, und den ich schon bei ein paar Strecken (mit legitimen Zeiten) auf den Ranglisten oben gesehen habe. Tolle Leistung! (Ich hab null Chance da ran zu kommen, mache aber auch nicht auf dicke Hose, wie wenn ich es könnte)


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. April 2011)

Also sind die Zeiten von anderen Spielern, wie kann man bitte bei Shift 2 Cheaten. Oder ich sags mal so, was soll das bringen


----------



## Galford (12. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Also sind die Zeiten von anderen Spielern, wie kann man bitte bei Shift 2 Cheaten. Oder ich sags mal so, was soll das bringen


 
Wenn du Autolog aufrufst (evtl. mit der Maus auf "Autolog" klicken), gibt es die Möglichkeit die Strecken mit der regionalen und der Weltbestleisung anzuzeigen (im Vergleich zu deinen Zeiten / unter Rekorde). Dabei sieht man auch die Namen der Spieler.

BTW:
Man kann sich auch auf der Needforspeed.com Seite bei Autolog einloggen:
http://www.needforspeed.com/shift2unleashed/autolog
(Was es bringt? Nicht viel außer, dass man seine eigenen hochgeladenen Screenshots als jpg herunterladen kann (die werden bei euch als .med Datei abgelegt))



Zum anderen Thema: ich will hier keine Behauptungen aufstellen, also lass ich es, bevor ich mich noch daran verbrenne. Aber eine 6 Sekunden Zeit bei den Tokyo Dockyard ist entweder ein Bug oder..... aber schaut euch die Zeiten dieser Person selber an.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. April 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das dass Spiel Fehler hat die nicht unter den Tisch geschoben werden dürfen hat, dass möchte ich nicht
> bestreiten. In meinen Augen kann es aber einfach nicht sein das jeder sich über das Spiel ausläst und dann
> ...





frido007 schrieb:


> Also Bitte tue nicht so als ob Shift2 der ultimative Fahrsimulator geworden ist. Dann ist deiner Meinung nach ein *PC-SPIEL* also so ausgelegt worden das es halt nur sinnvoll mit einem Lenkrad fahrbar ist. Finde ich sehr interessant.
> Ich frag mich nur wie blöd man eigentlich sein muß eine ganz normale Tastatursteuerung so zu vermasseln.
> 
> Ich habe auch den Minimod installiert. Mit dem geht die Steuerung zugegebenermaßen etwas besser, ist aber noch immer so das man leicht herumschlingt auf der Geraden durch den Inputlag. Man muß es mal schaffen einen Inputlag zwischen Tastatur und Spielausgabe hinzubekommen. Gute Leistung.
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte... Fehler hat das Spiel, nun sind diese aber bekannt und das nicht erst seit gestern!
Ich sagte nie das Shift2 eine beinharte Simu ist und auch sagte ich noch nie das EA perfekt ist.
Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr lesen wie ein und der selbe Fehler durchgekaut wird wie ein alter Kaugumi. 
Mit dem XBox Controller Input Lag, ja das weiß ich sehr gut. 
Aber hättest du meine Texte gelesen, dann soltest du auf dieses hier gestoßen sein. 



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> So habe dir mal eine Anfrage gestelt, im Autolog.
> 
> mfg EDDIE
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir den Kopf gemacht und die Arbeit obendrein um nach einer "kleinen" Lösung zu suchen.
Wie du nun sehen kannst ist "meckern" nicht die ganze Welt. 
Also bitte hör einfach auf das Spiel nur runter zu machen und such mit uns gemeinsam nach Lösungen oder warte auf den Patch.
Und bitte bitte unterstell mir nie wider Dinge die ich nicht geschrieben bzw. behauptet habe. 
--> "Also Bitte tue nicht so als ob Shift2 der ultimative Fahrsimulator geworden ist."

Wenn dir das Spiel keinen Spaß macht schmeiß es weg, zerstör es oder verschenk es.
Wir und EA keiner hat je ein Geheimnis draus gemacht das Shift 2 keine harte Simu sein wird. Und mit "wir" meine ich PCGH und alle Nutzer im Forum.

Ich spreche mal für etwa 60% aller User das hier im Forum die Meinung umgeht das Shift 2 und andere Rennspiele min. mit einem "gutem" Controller gespielt werden solten oder nach Möglichkeit mit einem Lenkrad! Um ein gutes Gefühl beim spielen bekommen zu können. (für das Auto)
Mit Rennspielen meine ich nicht NFSHP oder andere Arcade Rennspiele.

@ all, sind eigl. schon Infos zu kommenden Patches da ? Ich konnte noch nichts finden.



Edit.: Sorry für diesen langen Text, ich hoffe nur so das Thema Shift 2 "ich mecker lieber als zu helfen" endlich vom Tisch ist. 
        Und würde mich freuen wenn wir solche Texte nicht mehr lesen müssen. 
        Ich möchte mit meinem Text keinem zu nahe treten. Und keine User persönlich angehen.


----------



## Danger23 (13. April 2011)

Nö über einen kommenden Patch hab ich leider auch nichts finden können. Auch im EA Forum steht diesbezüglich nichts. Aber ich denke sie werden recht bald einen Patch bringen. Sind ja auch im EA Forum schon genug Bugs gepostet worden.

Und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Da gab es viel schlimmere Bug Monster. Immerhin ist das Spiel ja spielbar wenn auch zum Teil mit kleinen Einschränkungen. 
Und ich geb Eddie2fast recht rum meckern und jammern bringt auch nix.


----------



## frido007 (13. April 2011)

Ich wollte keinem zu Nahe treten. Falls das so rüber gekommen ist.
Und ja, ich war gestern etwas viel enttäuscht, da die Steuerung so versemmelt wurde. Das Spiel ansich hat ja Potenzial das habe ich gestern in der Nacht noch gemerkt.

Jetzt heissts halt abwarten auf den ersten Patch und schauen obs dann brauchbar spielbar (steuerbar) wird! Auch die andauernd reinkrachenden Gegner nerven etwas. 
Zum Glück gibts ja noch GT5 usw..

@EDDIE2FAST: Friede? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_flamur (13. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Also sind die Zeiten von anderen Spielern, wie kann man bitte bei Shift 2 Cheaten. Oder ich sags mal so, was soll das bringen


 
Ganz einfach, indem man die Physikdateien von Shift 2 (sind genau dieselben von rFactor und GTR nämlich die G-Motor-Engine 2-Dateien) umändert. Fertig.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. April 2011)

frido007 schrieb:


> @EDDIE2FAST: Friede?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Es war nie Krieg!!! XD
Klar Frieden, immer im PCGH Forum. (in hand spuck und zu dir halt!!!) XD


----------



## frido007 (13. April 2011)

Ich hab mal ein bischen gespielt. Bin jetzt so ca bei 16%. Ist schon recht nett das Spiel.


----------



## Andersenx (14. April 2011)

Juhu 
Ich hab mein ersten Crash to up Desk... hoffe Patch kommt bald


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

Was mir jetzt noch auffällt/ mich stört:


Es gibt nur 20 Fahrerlevel, die ich jetzt (40% der Karriere abgeschlossen) schon erreicht habe


Die Autos fahren anders/lassen sich anders lenken im Hotlap Modus als im "normalen" Rennen

Ein Patch sollte zumindest den zweiten Punkt lösen.


----------



## Galford (14. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Es gibt nur 20 Fahrerlevel, die ich jetzt (40% der Karriere abgeschlossen) schon erreicht habe


 
Dem kann man nur zustimmen. Das führt relativ schnell dazu, dass die ganzen zusätzlichen Aufgaben ("Fahr eine saubere Runde" "Unterbiete.." etc.) eigentlich ziemlich unsinnig werden. Allerdings gibt es im Profil eine Statistik names "Even-Ziele erfühlt", die diese Ziele zählen müsste, aber da keine Maximalanzahl angegeben ist, müsste man das Maximum auch noch selber ausrechnen. Aber ist das für einen Vergleich wirklich so wichtig? Ich denke eher nicht. Und ob es weiterhin motiviert? Eine einfache Zahl?
Bei Shift 1 ging es noch bis Level 50, und das wäre auch bei Shift 2 mit ein paar Anpassung möglich gewesen.

Das mit dem Hotlap ist mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aufgefallen - vielleicht bin ich da nicht feinfühlig genug, oder hab mir nur nichts dabei gedacht? Aber was genau ist dort anders?


----------



## Andersenx (14. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch auffällt/ mich stört:
> 
> 
> Es gibt nur 20 Fahrerlevel, die ich jetzt (40% der Karriere abgeschlossen) schon erreicht habe
> ...



löl ich bin schon lvl 16, und hab gerade mal 15% der  Karriere abgeschlossen.


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hotlap ist mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aufgefallen - vielleicht bin ich da nicht feinfühlig genug, oder hab mir nur nichts dabei gedacht? Aber was genau ist dort anders?


 
Ich fahre mit dem Logitech G27. Wenn ich jetzt zB ein Hotlap mit der Z06 fahre (die Showrennen), dann ist das FFB sehr weich, d.h. es gibt keine Zentrierfeder. Man fühlt nur die Gegenkraft vom Fahrzeug. Das führt natürlich dazu, dass man ganz schon am rumeiern ist 

Im Rennen mit meiner eigenen Z06 ist dann die Lenkung wesentlich härter und die Zentrierfeder ist wieder aktiv. Im Profiler ist sie natürlich ausgeschaltet.

Ich finde die Lenkung im Hotlap eigentlich besser...


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

Tja, das erste mal "Crash to desktop". Die ganze Zeit wars stabil. Jetzt scheints aber bissel Mucken zu machen. Auch flimmern zum Teil die Texturen. War vorher aber nich so. Grakatemps sind OK. Irgendwie merkwürdig...


----------



## Galford (14. April 2011)

Andersenx schrieb:


> löl ich bin schon lvl 16, und hab gerade mal 15% der Karriere abgeschlossen.


 
Der Fahrerlevel ist ja auch vom Karrierefortschritt weitestgehend unabhängig. Oder bekommt man bei Multiplayerrennen keine XP?


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt immer die Meldung "Shift 2 funktioniert nicht mehr" wenn ich das Spiel beende


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt immer die Meldung "Shift 2 funktioniert nicht mehr" wenn ich das Spiel beende



Hab ich seit neustem auch ab und zu...


----------



## Andersenx (14. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt immer die Meldung "Shift 2 funktioniert nicht mehr" wenn ich das Spiel beende



Gut zu wissen das ich da nicht der einzige bin


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

Es gibt nun Infos für einen Patch:

Shift 2 - what's coming in the first patch - NoGripRacing Forums

Scheint schonmal die ersten Probleme zu beheben


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (14. April 2011)

Das sind doch schon mal gute Nachrichten. 
Da freu ich mich doch schon auf den Patch. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Galford (14. April 2011)

@Own3r
Danke für den Link. Teils sehr interessant.
(Ich war jetzt mal so frei, und hab aus deiner Quelle, zwei für mich interessante Dinge hier gelistet)

Das liest man doch gerne (ich glaub es jetzt mal, da ich die Konsolenversionen eh nicht zum Vergleich habe):



> In the graphic options - 'medium' for 'Car Detail' is the same as the PS3 and Xbox 360 as a level of detail for opponent cars. At the 'high car detail' all other AI cars get 2x detail/triangles compared to console. Textures were authored 2x higher than the consoles and PC high detail uses this. Environment maps and shadows are also twice the resolution in high detail. Draw distance for track/car LOD scaling are higher, procedural grass distance and particle numbers and texture anisotropy superior. High-end anti-aliasing too. Was this a lazy port? If you think that, think again - we built this game to scale


 


Bezüglich DLC für die PC Version gibt es auch Interessantes zu lesen (auf die Frage ob es DLC für die PC Version geben wird):



> That's a good question and unfortunately we can't answer this one yet as it's up to EA and not us. I can tell you that from a development point of view the DLC was authored to the highest level like the rest of the game so it runs on PC (now) very nicely.


 
Wenn es also keinen DLC für die PC Version gibt, trägt EA 100% die Verantwortung dafür. Ich denke bei HP ist es ähnlich - es ist nicht, dass EA nicht könnte, es ist einfach so, dass EA nicht will.


----------



## flavor.himself (15. April 2011)

Hat noch jemand massive und jederzeit reproduzierbare Grafikfehler bei der Benutzung ATI-Karte+Shift2+AppProfile?
Angeblich soll das AppProfile 11.3CAP3 ein Profil für Shift2 enthalten. Jedoch wie bereits die Vorgänger, verursacht bei mir die reine Installation der AppProfiles die Grafikfehler. Ohne diese läufts. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Screens:
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. April 2011)

Verflucht sei EA
Ich kotz voll ab...das Game ist ja gut geworden aber als ich im Autolog
in meinem profiel sah das ich unter nationalität Deutschland stehen habe,
dachte ich mir ich ändere es im normalen internet browser bei EA um...
So,gesagt getan...jetzt steht da Österreich aber wenn ich jetzt Shift2
starte,dann steht da was von

"Der CD-Key0000-0000-0000-0000-0000 wurde bei der installation des Spieles
verwendet.Dieser Code war bereits mit einem EA-Konto regestriert und kann
nicht mehr zur Aktivierung derr Onlinefunktionen dieses Titels verwendet werden"

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein...jetzt hab ich`s wieder zurück geändert und das funktioniert
auch nichtjetzt warte ich mal und schau was der EA Support dazu meint aber ich ahne
nichts gutes


----------



## AchtBit (15. April 2011)

> Was meinst du mit Logi-Pad??



Logitech Rumblepad


Nochmal zum Inputlag. Ich finde das echt strange. Ich hab im Pad Profiler die Achsempfindlichkeit auf 0% gestellt und in Shift2 die Lenkachse auf 1%, weil die Steuerung sonst einfach zu empfindlich reagiert. 

Bin etz bei 70% und habe weder Abstürze noch Gfx-Fehler. Zudem habe ich keine Mods installiert. 

Ich muss scheinbar ein anderes Shift2 besitzen


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2011)

Bei mir hängt sich Shift 2 nur beim Beenden auf...

Man müsste es bei Bugzilla posten. (Wenn es sowas für Shift 2 gibt)


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. April 2011)

Nein das musst du sicher nicht haben. 
Das ist sicher zu großen Teilen Empfindungssache.
Na ja und die Abstürze, sei doch froh das du keine hast!

Ich habe selten mal einen Destopabsturz daher kümmert mich dieser Fehler kaum. 
Fallout New Vergas war echt schlimmer zum laufen zu bringen. 
Was den Input Lag angeht, da kann ich nur sagen das man dem sicher etwas entgegenwirken kann und wie ich schon sagte 
bleibt es der persönliche Eindruck eines jedem Spielers. 
Für meinen Geschmack ist der Input Lag spürbar auch wen er bei mir nur im Sec. Bereich liegen mag, er stört zwar aber man kann noch spielen. 
Ich gewinnen mehr und mehr den Eindruck das dieser "Lag" von Wagen und von Stecke und von Event zu Event unterschiedlich ausfält. 
Auf der Nordschleife z.B komme ich mit meinem Nissan Skyline GTR R34 besser klar als mit dem Audi R8. 
Auch wen ich für die perfekte Einstellung des Nissan´s mehr als eine Stunde gebraucht habe. 

Etwas was mich noch stört ist das viele Autos sehr schnell mit dem Heck kommen in engen Kurven. 
Das fand ich bei meinem Nissan sehr nervig er kommt bzw. kahm sehr sehr schnell mit dem Heck um die Kurve troz 4x4 Antrieb. 
Na ja wie auch immer eine Stunde schrauben nun geht es mit dem Heck er liegt wie eine "1" in der Kurve.
Also für den schnellen Spaß ist das Game wohl eher nichts man muss sich schon Zeit für ein Auto nehmen. 

Was ich aber nur zu Teilen beurteilen möchte da ich das "schnell tuning" noch nicht getestet habe. 
Ich finde aber nach wie vor das Game super es macht spaß und ist genau das was ich immer für den PC haben wolte. 
(Und sch**** meine Sucht ist ausgebrochen die ganze Garage ist voll mit Nissan´s) Und genau das hat mir in Shift gefehlt. 

So und nun hoffe ich das der Patch Abhilfe bringt in manchen Dingen. 


Mfg EDDIE


----------



## Galford (15. April 2011)

Wenn ich während eines Rennens in den Fotomodus gehe, und wenn ich dann "auslöse" (aber wirklich erst dann), dann bricht die Framerate ein und es wird zur Diashow, und das Spiel reagiert kaum noch und erholt sich davon nicht mehr. Dabei erhalte ich auch nur komplett schwarze Bilder. In der Garage macht der Fotomodus hingegen keine Probleme. Aber da ich den Fotomodus eigentlich eh so gut wie nie nutze, ist es auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## der_flamur (15. April 2011)

Moin moin, PCGH bzw. im Nogripracingforum gibts jetz Anzeichen auf ein Patch:
Shift 2 Unleashed: Vorschau auf Patch 1 - patch, ea electronic arts, need for speed shift 2

EDIT: Ich glaube, ich sollte mehr in meinem Fred lesen


----------



## Own3r (16. April 2011)

Ich glaube es nicht! Ich bin jetzt 3x das Modern A Einladungsevent gefahren und habe immer einen Moterschaden 
Schon auf Manuell und Automatik gefahren...


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

Is mir noch nie passiert. 

Lediglich in Zolder bin ich ein paar mal arg hart durch die Schikanen. Dann konnte ich irgendwann nicht mehr beschleunigen. Wenn ich mirs recht überlege, vielleicht wars doch ein Motorschaden.


----------



## der_flamur (16. April 2011)

So.. Hier ma ne komplette Runde mit meiner Corvette:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHivU2YbYtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. April 2011)

Also jetzt wird Shift 2 langsam lächerlich, ich hab jetzt einen Weltrekord gefunden mit 00:00:041. Und Online hatte ich bis jetzt erst 1 Rennen gegen 7 Leute wo mal fair gefahren wurde


@ FM100

In der Runde von dir sieht man das Shift 2 nichts mit der realität zu tun hat, ist jetzt nichts gegen dich


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt immer die Meldung "Shift 2 funktioniert nicht mehr" wenn ich das Spiel beende


 
Ich seit gerade eben auch 

Bin bei 46% und das ganze mit Tastatur  
Für alle die mit der Tastatur zocken stellt die Lenkhilfe ein alle anderen Hilfen könnt ihr wie mit dem Lenkrad auch nach belieben wählen 
Ich spiele auf der Schwirigkeitsstufe schwer 

Zu den Autos: Mir gefällt der Mitsubishi Evo IX am besten mit dem Werksumbau. Die beschleunigung am start ist übel. Ich mach mit dem jeden Veyron platt solange die streke nicht völlig gegen mich ist mit einer sehr lange Gerade zum Beispiel. Denn die Endgeschwindikeit ist beim Veyron besser aber die Bremsen, Kurvengeschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung sind schlechter. Für den Fall habe ich aber noch meine Gumpert Apollo mit Werksumbau oder den McLaren den man beim Modern A Einladungsevent bekommen hat ebenfalls mit Werksumbau 

PS: Bitte nicht wieder eine Diskussion über Tastatur aber mein Momo Wheel ist im A....... und das neue Fanatec wird erst bestellt wenn das GT2 wieder Lieferbar ist  und solang wollte ich nicht warten.

Aber dann gehts richtig los mit dem Fanatec GT2 und den Clubsport Pedalen 

MfG


----------



## Own3r (17. April 2011)

@FM100

Du fährst richtig gut !

Hat die Corvette ein gutes Hanling, wenn man sie tuned? Ich finde die standard Z06 ein bisschen schwammig.


----------



## der_flamur (17. April 2011)

@Chester Bennigton: Also die Leistung und das Tuning ist aber noch nachvollziehbar. Ich merke mit der Corvette, wann ich die 1200PS raushaue.

@Own3r: Die Z06 hat selbst mit maximalem Abtrieb noch wenig Grip. Aber selbst das ist noch real, wenn man denkt, die C6Rs aus der FIA GT1 sind in dem Bereich nicht viel besser.
PS: Naja, die Runde hätte man noch besser hinkriegen können. Aber NoS war noch nie mein Spezialgebiet.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Mir geht die NoS aufn Sack. Nicht die NoS herself, sondern die anderen Autos. Ich starte immer mitten im Grid und werde  im Anfangsgetümmel in die Leitplanke geschossen. Das hat mich bis jetzt so genervt, dass ich noch garkeine komplette Runde NoS in Shift 2 gefahren bin. Also dieses Modern A Einladungsrennen hab ich paar ma versucht und dann nich weitergezockt.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir geht die NoS aufn Sack. Nicht die NoS herself, sondern die anderen Autos. Ich starte immer mitten im Grid und werde  im Anfangsgetümmel in die Leitplanke geschossen. Das hat mich bis jetzt so genervt, dass ich noch garkeine komplette Runde NoS in Shift 2 gefahren bin. Also dieses Modern A Einladungsrennen hab ich paar ma versucht und dann nich weitergezockt.


 
Sign das war das einzige rennen das ich auf Mittel spielen musste sonst hast du da keine Chance die fahren zum Teil viel zu Aggresiv auf der schmalen Piste. Zudem bin ich schon mehrmals Disqualifiziert worden wegen Abkürzen obwohl mich nur einer abgeschossen hat und ich dann nach rechts an die Leitblanke dann nach links an die Leitplanke geschleudert bin und schwups bereits 2 Verwarnungen -.-

Auf was bezieht ihr eig die PS ist die Zahl hinter dem Buchstaben die PS anzahl also bie meiner Apollo 2300PS (A 23XX)

Edit:
Wobei auch beim Japan Retro das eine rennen auf der Mini Strecke war auch der grösste Sch.... da schoss man sich gegenseitig bei jeder Kurve ab -.-
Habs gestern nach 1000 mal restarts und paar ausraster endlich geschaft. 

MfG


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Ja, ich bin auch so ein Restart- und Ausrastking.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Also jetzt wird Shift 2 langsam lächerlich, ich hab jetzt einen Weltrekord gefunden mit 00:00:041. Und Online hatte ich bis jetzt erst 1 Rennen gegen 7 Leute wo mal fair gefahren wurde


 
Gecheatete Rundenzeiten gibt es leider bei PC Spielen recht oft, z.b. Grid und Dirt 2. Diese Spieler sollten dauerhaft gebannt werden. Und das es leider sehr selten faire Rennen gibt ist in jedem Rennspiel so. Das ist der Grund das ich nur noch offline fahre.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Wie gesagt der Ebisu Süd Kurs ist ein Witz 

da muss man mit einer ungetunten Sushi- Karre rein sonst hast keine Chance. Ich versuchte es mit einem Supra mit Werksumbau aber bin kläglich gescheitert 

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMEKxLVDRyc

MfG


----------



## Own3r (17. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir geht die NoS aufn Sack. Nicht die NoS herself, sondern die anderen Autos. Ich starte immer mitten im Grid und werde  im Anfangsgetümmel in die Leitplanke geschossen. Das hat mich bis jetzt so genervt, dass ich noch garkeine komplette Runde NoS in Shift 2 gefahren bin. Also dieses Modern A Einladungsrennen hab ich paar ma versucht und dann nich weitergezockt.






Lolm@n schrieb:


> Sign das war das einzige rennen das ich auf Mittel spielen musste sonst hast du da keine Chance die fahren zum Teil viel zu Aggresiv auf der schmalen Piste. Zudem bin ich schon mehrmals Disqualifiziert worden wegen Abkürzen obwohl mich nur einer abgeschossen hat und ich dann nach rechts an die Leitblanke dann nach links an die Leitplanke geschleudert bin und schwups bereits 2 Verwarnungen -.-




Genau das Problem habe ich auch! Ich habe es zum Glück gestern dann noch auf leicht und ohne Schaden geschafft.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch so ein Restart- und Ausrastking.



Kommt mir auch bekannt vor 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Wie gesagt der Ebisu Süd Kurs ist ein Witz
> 
> da muss man mit einer ungetunten Sushi- Karre rein sonst hast keine Chance. Ich versuchte es mit einem Supra mit Werksumbau aber bin kläglich gescheitert



Jop, der Supra ist fast unfahrbar, wenn man ihn tuned.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Den Nissan GT-R find ich im Werksunbau auch unfahrbar. Geradeaus geht der wie die Sau, dann massig untersteuern und nen Bremsweg von hier bis Bagdad. Und beim Beschleunigen ist das Heck kaum zu kontrollieren. In Shift war der GTR noch mein Lieblingsauto. Nun nimmer.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Welche Cars fahrt ihr denn so?

Ich bevorzuge von den Supersportlern die Viper mit Werksumbau und die Apollo mit Werksumbau der McLaren MP4-12C mit Werksumbau ist auch noch i.O.
Als normales Auto fahre ich den Mitsubishi Evo IX die Beschleunigung ist abartig 

Jedoch kann ich mit dem Lotus, dem Supra und dem Golf mit Werksumbau nichts anfangen, allgemein die Retro Kutschen finde ich sehr schwer zu fahren.

MfG


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (17. April 2011)

Wie ich schon sagte muss man viel liebe in ein Autostecken. 
Mein GTR fährt wie eine "1" auf der Graden und in der Kurve.
Dafür ist halt viel Kleinarbeit gefragt, und genau dafür bietet ja Shift 2 einen schönen Test Modus in dem "Man"n nach Lust und Laune 
testen und tunen kann.

mfg EDDIE

Meine Autos... 

Nissan Nissan Nissan XD

- 2 x Nissan Skyline GTR R34 
- 3 x Nissan GTR R35 
- 1 x 350z (Drift)
- 1 x 370z (Drift)
- 1 x 240sx(Drift)
- 1 x 200sx(Drift)
- 1 x Nissan Skyline GTR R32 

Toyota

- 1 x Corolla (Drift)
- 1 x Supra  (Drift)

das sind so meine Hauptautos hab noch mehr aber die sind nur in der Garage weil ich sie einfach haben will.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Ich tu die Autos halt nicht abstimmen. Das ist mir zuviel Arbeit. Reinsetzten und losfahren.  Wenns mit einem Auto nicht klappt, kauf ich halt ein anderes. 

Übrigens hatte ich nen geilen Bug. Bin irgend ne Retroserie gefahren. Und ich hatte mir aus der Autobild Sportscars dieses Bonusauto per code geholt. Jedenfalls hatte ich nen alten Mustang zum fahren in der Retroserie ausgewält und hatte in den Rennen gegen die anderen Oldies plötzlich den  Porsche GT3 RS im Autobild Design. Easy Prey!


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich tu die Autos halt nicht abstimmen. Das ist mir zuviel Arbeit. Reinsetzten und losfahren.  Wenns mit einem Auto nicht klappt, kauf ich halt ein anderes.
> 
> Übrigens hatte ich nen geilen Bug. Bin irgend ne Retroserie gefahren. Und ich hatte mir aus der Autobild Sportscars dieses Bonusauto per code geholt. Jedenfalls hatte ich nen alten Mustang zum fahren in der Retroserie ausgewält und hatte in den Rennen gegen die anderen Oldies plötzlich den  Porsche GT3 RS im Autobild Design. Easy Prey!


 
Sign gerade mit der Tastatur sch... ich aufs Tuning da man es da eh zu wenig merkt 

Aber die NoS ist vorallem beim Nachtrennen ne riesige Hürde muste jetzt gerade auf leicht stellen und habs gerade so auf Platz 2 geschaft (du berührst extrem schnell die Banden und dann gehen deine Scheinwerfer kaput und ohne Licht die NoS viel vergnügen) 

MfG


----------



## Galford (17. April 2011)

Ist ja irgenwie beruhigend, dass so viele sich auf der Nordschleife schwer tun. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht bei der "Porsche 911 GT3 RS Meisterschaft" (Einzel-Typ Rennen) die Nordschleife bei Nacht zu gewinnen. Ich kann mich auch relativ schlecht an den Porsche GT3 gewöhnen. Wenn ich als Erster ins Rennen gehe, kann ich mich zwar eine Weile behaupten, aber es gibt früher oder später eine Stelle, bei der jemand an mir vorbei zieht, weil ich dem Wagen nicht vertraue, bei Nacht absolut blind bin (auch mit Scheinwerfer), und einfach etwas langsamer werde, als ich wohl sollte. Das Problem ist, ich spiel es bereits auf "Leicht" aber das Feld bleibt doch recht eng zusammen (weil ich es vielleicht auch etwas ungewollt aufhalte), was sehr schnell bedeutet, dass man selbst bei einem kleiner Fahrfehler leicht überholt wird. Und dann muss man auch noch froh sein, dass wenn man sich noch irgendwie auf der Straße hält, man nicht auch noch von einem Gegner abgeschossen wird. 
Zwar gewinne ich die Serie, da ich die höchste Gesamtpunktzahl erreiche, aber mir nervt es schon extrem. Außerdem sehe ich im Moment noch überhaupt keine Chance, die 6:45, die Zielvorgabe ist, mit dem Porsche zu knacken. Weltrekord auf der Strecke mit dem Porsche war so um die 6:30. Also 15 Sekunden Spielraum auf der langen Strecke, und das mit XBox360-Kontroller und bei Nacht.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

wobei ich mich momentan mit den GT1 Rennen auch schwer tue. Das KG/PS Verhältnis wird dort langsam krass und die Bremsen finde ich jetzt nicht überragend beim Lambo GT1.

MfG


----------



## mumble_GLL (17. April 2011)

Hi

wie kann ich denn gegen Autolog-Freunde speziell antreten? Ich finde keine Option im Multiplayer-Menü dafür. Kann mir das einer sagen?


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> wobei ich mich momentan mit den GT1 Rennen auch schwer tue. Das KG/PS Verhältnis wird dort langsam krass und die Bremsen finde ich jetzt nicht überragend beim Lambo GT1.
> 
> MfG



Die GT1 hab ich auch frei geschaltet. Aber ich zock die erst, wenn ich sonst alles komplett hab. Da stehen noch ein paar Sachen aus. Bin mal gespannt, wies dort läuft


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die GT1 hab ich auch frei geschaltet. Aber ich zock die erst, wenn ich sonst alles komplett hab. Da stehen noch ein paar Sachen aus. Bin mal gespannt, wies dort läuft


 
Japp mach ich auch gerade bin gerade mit der Werkswagen Klasse am abschliessen.
Nur Drift beginne ich erst wenn das Lenkrad hier ist mit der Tastatur macht das Null sinn 

Das Problem bei GT1 ist du kannst nicht einfach ein schlechteres Auto nehmen und dadurch wird das Feld nicht langsamer da alle genau gleich viele Punkte haben.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Oh ja, Drift, dass lass ich unter Umständen ausen vor ;o) Mal schauen...


----------



## HAWX (17. April 2011)

Hab heute Shift 2 angefangen. Kann es sein das die Grafik schlechter ist als beim ersten Teil?


----------



## Galford (17. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die GT1 hab ich auch frei geschaltet. Aber ich zock die erst, wenn ich sonst alles komplett hab. Da stehen noch ein paar Sachen aus. Bin mal gespannt, wies dort läuft


 
Wie definierst du komplett? Jedefalls muss man für 100% Karriereforschritt nicht jedes einzelne Rennen gewinnen, denn es reicht eine Serie nach Punkten zu gewinnen. Auch die zusätzlichen Aufgaben in den Rennen ("Fahr eine saubere Runde" etc.) sind eigentlich ab Level 20 auch nicht mehr, als eine Nummer in der Profilstatistik.




HAWX schrieb:


> Hab heute Shift 2 angefangen. Kann es sein das die Grafik schlechter ist als beim ersten Teil?


 
Würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Die meisten Bäume, Büsche und Gräser sehen jedenfalls mMn in Shift 2 besser aus, als noch in Shift 1. Bei Shift 2 (wobei ich mich aber täuschen könnte) gibt es auf den ersten Blick mehr Reflexionen, besonders bei den Fenstern von Gebäuden.
Shift 2 hat, im Gegensatz zu Shift, aber irgendwie größere Aliasing Probleme, was das Gesamtbild für viele deutlich verschlechtert.


Ich muss dazu anmerken, dass ich mit diesen Einstellung spiele (bis auf "MotionBlurLevel", welches ich auf dem ursprüglichen Wert belassen habe (Wert: 3)):
Shift 2: Unleashed: Tuning für Grafik und Physik - Das sind die bislang besten Mods - Need for Speed - Shift 2: Unleashed - Die ersten Mods - Downloads und Tutorials



> 2. Die Datei *"graphicsconfig.xml"* befindet sich im Shift 2 Unleashed-Hauptordner. Dort findet ihr folgende Einträge, die sich direkt mit den angegebenen Zahlen ersetzen lassen.
> <prop name="Vsync" vsync="1" />
> <prop name="AntiAlias" antialias="2" />
> <prop name="Windowed" windowed="0" />
> ...


 

Ob es allerdings wirklich einen (großen) Unterschied macht, müsste ich ehrlich gesagt selber austesten.


Edit: 
Ich muss wohl meine Eindrücke etwas revidieren. Ich habe mir gerade dieses Video angesehen, und da geht der Vergleich ganz klar an Shift 1. Ich denke, dass es aber auf anderen Strecken wieder anderst aussehen könnte.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Wie definierst du komplett?



Jedes Rennen gewinnen!  Vorher spiel ich kein GT1 So viel isses ja nimmer.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Jeah ich hab ein Bug endteckt hab gerade die Meisterschaft in der Werkswagen Klasse gewonnen 3./1./1./1. und Mad hab ich in jedem Rennen besiegt aber ich hab seinen wagen trotzdem nicht erhalten -.-

@Scholle_Satt 
Irgendwann musst du GT1 spielen das du die nächsten Rennen erhälst oder ist das ein fehler das es hinten so aussieht als noch 2 oder 3 kommen würden 

MfG


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Kein Plan. Das da hinten ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

Ich will ja auch GT1 spielen, so schnell als möglich. Aber wie gesagt, vorher mach ich die kleinen Klassen voll. Wenn möglich mit jedem Rennen gewonnen.


----------



## Galford (17. April 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Jeah ich hab ein Bug endteckt hab gerade die Meisterschaft in der Werkswagen Klasse gewonnen 3./1./1./1. und Mad hab ich in jedem Rennen besiegt aber ich hab seinen wagen trotzdem nicht erhalten -.-


 
Die Meldung, dass du den Wagen gewonnen hast, ist auch nicht gekommen oder fehlt nur der Wagen?
(Es müsste sich bei den Wagen um den Team NFS Mazda RX-7 (FC3S) handeln - bei mir ist dieser freigeschaltet)




Lolm@n schrieb:


> das ein fehler das es hinten so aussieht als noch 2 oder 3 kommen würden


 
Das ist ein "Fehler", oder evtl. auch einfach das Überbleibsel eines Platzhalter für DLCs, falls es die für den PC geben sollte. Nach GT1 ist im Moment Schluß.

Edit: 
Diese Platzhalter lassen sich leider nicht genau erkennen, könnte aber zu den Drag, Standing Mile und Legends DLC gehören.
http://www.nfs-planet.de/de/news/6082


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Galford schrieb:
			
		

> Die Meldung, dass du den Wagen gewonnen hast, ist auch nicht gekommen oder fehlt nur der Wagen?
> (Es müsste sich bei den Wagen um den Team NFS Mazda RX-7 (FC3S) handeln - bei mir ist dieser freigeschaltet)
> 
> Das ist ein "Fehler", oder evtl. auch einfach das Überbleibsel eines Platzhalter für DLCs, falls es die für den PC geben sollte. Nach GT1 ist im Moment Schluß.
> ...



Nee die Meldung kam auch nicht wegen dem Auto, ich muss wohl die Serie nocheinmal Spielen. Event. weil ich zwischendrin unterbrochen hab -.-

Ich finde es einwenig komisch wie wenn sie 3 Stufen im Nachhinein doch noch gestrichen hätten aus welchem grund auch immer (z.B. aus zeit Mangel) 

Hat jemand die Limited Edition die hat ja 37 Events mehr die sind schon nicht dort hinten 

MfG


----------



## Galford (17. April 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich finde es einwenig komisch wie wenn sie 3 Stufen im Nachhinein doch noch gestrichen hätten aus welchem grund auch immer (z.B. aus zeit Mangel)


 
Wie geschrieben: es könnten die Platzhalter für die DLCs sein. Im Spieleverzeichnis gibt es ja irgendwo sogar drei Videos für die DLCs (mit Ton, ohne Synchro) - die hat jeder mit auf der Festplatte, man braucht nur den richtigen Player. Die Videos findet man unter der oben verlinkten News.
Die DLC müssen ja noch nicht komplett fertig entwickelt sein, aber es hat auf jeden Fall gereicht die Videos dafür aus Spielszenen (und den Rennfahrern) zu erstellen.

Im "Movie" Ordner im Spielverzeichis findet man DragUnlock.bik, StandingMileUnlock.bik und LegendsUnlock.bik.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2011)

Galford schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geschrieben: es könnten die Platzhalter für die DLCs sein. Im Spieleverzeichnis gibt es ja irgendwo sogar drei Videos für die DLCs (unfertig, ohne Ton) - die hat jeder mit auf der Festplatte, man braucht nur den richtigen Player. Die Videos findet man unter der oben verlinkten News.
> Die DLC müssen ja noch nicht komplett fertig entwickelt sein, aber es hat auf jeden Fall gereicht die Videos dafür aus Spielszenen (und den Rennfahrern) zu erstellen.
> 
> Im "Movie" Ordner im Spielverzeichis findet man DragUnlock.bik, StandingMileUnlock.bik und LegendsUnlock.bik.



Oder sie wurden wie bei Pro Street auch schon ersatzlos gestrichen 

Mal gucken aber auch wenns DLCs sind. Wirs sind bei NFS un nicht bei Sims =P wenn ich ein game kaufe will ich nicht noch DLCs nach kaufen -.-

MfG


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (17. April 2011)

Die DLC´s wären schon cool, aber wichtiger ist mir ein guter erster Patch der die FahrPhysik verbessert.
Ich habe wider lange Zeit damit verbracht am Spiel zu schrauben, Controller einstellen usw. Datein aus Shift in Shift 2 zu überspielen und und und. 
Na ja ich habe jetzt ne Steuerung die mit dem X Box Controller durchaus Spaß macht hinbekommen. 

Trozdem hoffe ich auf den ersten Patch und seine Verbesserungen in diesem Punkt. 
Was mich noch etwas stört ist das an manchen Stellen einer Strecke Dinge aufpoppen, also der Punkt Grafik solte auch noch mal überarbeitet werden. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. April 2011)

Hmmm,ein patch ist ja schön und recht,für die leute die controller oder
performence probleme haben aber BITTE EA soll sich beim online part auch
mal was überlegen!
Irgendwie muß mann den Idioten die nicht fair fahren können das handwerk legen.
Der gleiche müll wie bei Gridund was die Rekordzeiten angeht ist es auch
schade das mann da nichts machen kann...überall diese cheater
@EDIE2Fast___sag mal wie kann auf nen server wo du hostest...mußte letztes
mal im rennen kurz raus und als ich dann wieder in deine lobby wollte ging es nicht?


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt mehrmals geschafft die NoS ohne Motorschaden zu überstehen  Einfach mal ein bisschen niedrigere Drehzahl laufen lassen. Vorher war ich immer im Limit 

Probleme gibt es jetzt auch während des Rennens: Kurz nach dem Start stürzt das Spiel einfach ab


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (18. April 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Hmmm,ein patch ist ja schön und recht,für die leute die controller oder
> performence probleme haben aber BITTE EA soll sich beim online part auch
> mal was überlegen!
> Irgendwie muß mann den Idioten die nicht fair fahren können das handwerk legen.
> ...


 
Es kann ja sein das die Lobby schon geschlossen war aber noch angezeigt wurde. 
Na ja der Online Modus ist schon recht cool. 
Ich werde diese Woche noch mal zu einem Rennevent für PCGH User aufrufen. (Im Forum Need for Speed Freunde)
Wann und wo gebe ich dann bekannt. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Lolm@n (18. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt mehrmals geschafft die NoS ohne Motorschaden zu überstehen  Einfach mal ein bisschen niedrigere Drehzahl laufen lassen. Vorher war ich immer im Limit
> 
> Probleme gibt es jetzt auch während des Rennens: Kurz nach dem Start stürzt das Spiel einfach ab


 
Ich hatte es bereits während dem Rennen und es wurde sogar von FRAPS aufgezeichnet 

währe der Film nicht 900MB gross hätte ich ihn kurz hochgeladen 

MfG


----------



## HAWX (18. April 2011)

Bin gerade das erste Drift Rennen gefahren! Ich muss sagen entweder bin ich schlecht oder das wurde von den Entwicklern total schlecht umgesetzt so wirklich Kriege ich da nichts auf die Reihe! Ging/geht's euch auch  so?


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. April 2011)

So langsam wird mir das ganze zu blöd mit den Rekordzeiten, warum macht da keiner was gegen. Es sollte doch möglich sein solche Zeiten zu löschen

Und Online hab ich derzeit nur Gegner die nicht in der Lage sind normal und fair zu fahren, so nach dem Motto Kurve warum bremsen

Driften ist gar nicht meín Ding, aber ich denk mal das liegt ganz klar am Spiel


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2011)

Ich bin gerade online gegen so einen richtigen Idioten gefahren. Er fährt eigentlich die ganze Zeit neben der Strecke, dann habe ich ihn überholt und dann ist er mir richtig reingefahren


----------



## blaidd (19. April 2011)

Hab's mir auch mal zugelegt... Muß sagen, ich finde die Steuerung gar nicht so übel; gibt den Autos "Gewicht". Gefällt mir jedenfalls besser als in Shift 1. Spiele per Xbox360-Pad.
Hab allerdings erst eine Handvoll Rennen gefahren, mag sein, daß ich das noch revidieren muß...
Mir machts gut Laune, vor allem die Helmkamera find ich ziemlich cool. Einfach aber effektives immersives Mittel 

Was mich ankotzt, ist daß ich lange rumfummeln mußte, um daß Spiel auf Englisch zu spielen... Was soll das? Ich hab mir extra über den Amazone-Marketplace eine Englische Version bestellt, installieren tut sich das Spiel aber trotzdem ungefragt auf Deutsch, und ich muß mir eine miese Synchro anhören, die auch noch lächerlich neben den Lippenbewegungen läuft. Gut, bei einem Rennspiel jetzt nicht sooo schlimm, trotzdem nervt es mich. Genug, um für so einen Kram einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, einfaches (Batch-)Tool zum Sprache ändern lad ich da für alle die es interessiert mal hoch.
Link poste ich gleich...

[EDIT:]Okay, Anleitung bzw. Tool findet ihr hier.


----------



## AchtBit (19. April 2011)

Hi,

also ich hab momentan folgende Karren am Start

werksgetuned: 

BMW M3, den ganz Alten. Mit 1432PS sogut wie unfahrbar auf Street Kursen
Acura. Sehr gutes Handling
Audi R8. Gutes Handling
Audi A3. Mittleres Handling
Audi TT. Gutes Handling
Audi A4 RS. Sehr gutes Handling
Nissan Skyline neu. Sehr gutes Handling 
Nissan Skyline alt. Gutes Handling
Nissan 370Z. Gutes Handling
Nissan 200SX. Sehr gutes Handling
Nissan 240SX. Sehr gutes Handling
Toyota Corolla. Gutes Handling
Toyota Supra. Mittleres Handling 
Porsche Cayman. Sehr gutes Handling
Corvette Stingray. Sehr gutes Handling
Dodge Challanger. Gutes Handling
Dodge Viper. Mittleres Handling
Shelby GT500. Gutes Handling
VW Golf GTI neu. Gutes Handling
VW Golf GTI alt. Mittleres Handling
Mazda RX7 alt. Mein Favorit. Top Handling
Mazda RX7 neu. Sehr gutes Handling
Caterham. Gutes Handling
Mitsushi Evolution X. Gutes Handling
Subaru WRX STI. Sehr gutes Handling
Ford Escort. Mittleres Handling
Ford Focus RS. Mittleres Handling

Bonus Autos:

Nissan Silvia(werkstuned). Gutes Handling
Porsche 911 GT3(werkstuned). Sehr gutes Handling
Corvette Z06(werkstuned). Gutes Handling
Alfa Guellieta(werkstuned). Gutes Handling
NFS Nissan 240SX Drift Version. Gutes Handling
Lambo Murcielago(werkstuned). Sehr gutes Handling
Monster Energie Mustang
NFS Ford Shelby
NFS Scion
Lotus Exige(werkstuned)


Topspeed von den Kisten laufen, Corvette Z06(365kmh) und Nissan Silvia(360kmh), gemessen auf der Monza Zielgeraden.
Den NFS sx240 sowie die Viper habe ich nur für Driften gebraucht bzw. werd ich die Viper bald versetzten, da Drift fertig ist und für normales Rennen ist die Kiste eigentlich nicht tauglich. Es sei denn man fährt die Schüssel mit aktiver ASR.

Das mit den Fotos nervt mich auch ich hab fast immer schwarze Shots. Egal ob in der Garage oder auf der Strecke. Zudem kommt das Menü nicht freiwillig zurück, nachdem ich den Auslöser gedrückt hab. Erst nachdem ich Shift in die Taskleiste schicke und wieder reaktiviere, erscheint das Menü wieder, bzw. reagiert es wieder auf die Tasten.Und manchmal hab ich ein Bild von irgend einem Rennen in der Gallerie, das ich gar nicht gemacht habe. Echt zu denken gibt mir dabei die Tatsache, dass ich noch nichtmal das geknipste Auto gefahren bin. War schon 2x und immer das gleiche fremde Bild. 

Ach ja, zu den Chaets nochmal. Zitat aus der Shift2 ReadMe.



> Cheat-Erkennung im Spiel und Disqualifikationen
> ========================================
> 
> Bei Ranglistenspielen ist eine Cheat-Erkennung aktiv, die das Rennen überwacht.
> ...



Ich hoff doch mal dass dies auch umgesetzt wird.

Greetz Acht


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. April 2011)

Nissan Skyline neu?

Du meinst da sicher den Nissan GTR, der wie ich find sich suoer fahren läst


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (19. April 2011)

Ich finde fahren lassen sich fast alle Autos gut bis sehr gut aber auch nur wen man Stunden an Arbeit reinsteckt. 
Der GTR fährt sich aber auch ohne Stunden an Bastelarbeit sehr gut wie du schon sagst "Chester Bennngton".
Was aber echt noch nervt ist das viele Autos ohne Einstellungen sehr schnell mit dem heck kommen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Own3r (19. April 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt geschafft zu driften ! Man muss einfach ein Gamepad (Xbox 360) nehmen und es geht wunderbar! Habe schon mehrere Rennen gewonnen. Mit Lenkrad ist Drift viel zu schwer.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. April 2011)

Dann werde ich das auch mal versuchen, wobei ich eh schon mit dem Pad spiele. Wie kommst du damit auf der Nordschleife zurecht, ich fand es gerad auf der Strecke mit einem Lenkrad leichter


----------



## Own3r (19. April 2011)

Fahren allgemein muss man mit dem Lenkrad denn das Pad geht für mich (wenn man sich an das Lenkrad gewöhnt hat) überhaupt nicht. Nur fürs driften ist das Pad sehr gut


----------



## HAWX (20. April 2011)

Bin gerade das erste Rennen mit meinem r8 gefahren und das im Dunkeln! Sogar die bremsscheiben haben geglüht!


----------



## Galford (20. April 2011)

Jetzt ist es offiziell: der erste DLC kommt am 26. April.

Legends Pack

Bisher ist nur von PSN und Xbox Live die Rede (also PS3 und Xbox360). Sieht also vorerst so aus, als müssten wie PC Spieler auf den DLC verzichten.

Das gibt es im DLC Pack:



> Featured in the Legends pack are 14 classic cars:
> - Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA (1965)
> - Austin Mini Cooper S (1965)
> - BMW 3.0 CSL Gr. 5 (1975)
> ...


 
Edit: ...


----------



## Own3r (20. April 2011)

Es war klar, dass ein DLC kommen und das dann auch noch für die Schrottbox und PS3 

Naja, hauptsache Geld verdienen


----------



## Galford (20. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Es war klar, dass ein DLC kommen und das dann auch noch für die Schrottbox und PS3
> 
> Naja, hauptsache Geld verdienen


 
Ach, der Drag und Standing Mile DLC kommt bestimmt jeweils im 2-3 Wochen Takt hinterher, jedenfalls würde ich das so vermuten. 
Wir PC Spieler allerdings, können doch mittlerweile froh sein, wenn wir mit einem Patch 3 Autos bekommen (siehe HP; was dann wahrscheinlich auch noch später als auf den Konsolen kommt)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich als PC Spieler mal zur Abwechslung wieder auf alle Inhalte Zugriff hätte. (Wenigsten Bioware hat bei EA noch eine Sonderstellung - noch).



*EDIT:*
Auf Twitter heißt es bezüglich des DLC (es wurde direkt nach dem PC DLC gefragt):
"More news on PC to come" und "Stay tuned on PC. More info to come in the next little while"

Mal sehen, ob wieder die mangelden Resourcen Schuld sind, oder ob ein Wunder geschieht.


----------



## Xion4 (20. April 2011)

und wir PC Gamer sind auch noch so blöde und kaufen den Mist. Wie war das: man möchte eine Konkurenz zu GT5 auf der PS3 und Forza auf der Xbox sein? Dann sollte man doch soviel Schmalz in der Rübe haben und feststellen, dass auf den Konsolen kein Platz ist, und vielleicht mal eher über eine PC Exklusivität nachdenken...


----------



## der_flamur (21. April 2011)

Schöne Klassiker, wo wir PCler wieder (vorerst) mal verzichten müssen.
Aber sieht es mal positiv: Dafür ist unser Shift modbar! Das geht auf der Konsole kaum bis garnicht.


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Und für uns gibt es NFS World


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Und für uns gibt es NFS World


 
Das aber wirklich keiner braucht...


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:
			
		

> Das aber wirklich keiner braucht...



Naja es geht so einigermaßen ist halt ein neu Release von Most wandet und carbon... Es macht mit mehreren Kumpels Laune aber allein ist es wirklich überflüssig.


----------



## AchtBit (21. April 2011)

> Nissan Skyline neu?
> 
> Du meinst da sicher den Nissan GTR, der wie ich find sich suoer fahren läst



Skyline GTR R34 (modern)  und Skyline GTR R32 (retro)



> <prop name="Vsync" vsync="1" />
> <prop name="AntiAlias" antialias="2" />
> <prop name="Windowed" windowed="0" />
> <prop name="TextureFilter" texturefilter="5" />
> ...




Zusätzlich auch noch Textureresolution auf 3 stellen. Sieht im Ingame Menü dann wie, siehe Anhang, aus.


Zu den DLCs. Ganz ehrlich das Spiel ist so Umfangreich, dass ich über längere Zeit auch noch ohne die neuen Car Packs auskommen kann. 


Hat schon wer die Nordschleife nachts auf Platz 1 geschafft??  Der einzige Event der mir übelst Probleme macht, weil mir nach 2-3 min derart die Augen tränen, dass ich entweder einen Fehler mach oder ich so langsam werde, dass mich die KI komplett einholt. OK, auf leicht hab ichs noch nicht versucht aber schon mit allen möglichen Autos. Bestes Ergebnis war bisher Rang 4 mit dem Werks - Audi RS4.   Selbst das Fahren mit über 300 auf der falschen Seite vor einer leichten highspeed Kurve, führt meistens zum totalen Verlust der Fahrzeugkontrolle bzw. Platz 1 -3  ist dann fast nicht mehr möglich.  Öffter als 2 - 3 mal hintereinander NoS nacht kann ich nicht, weil ich dann üblest sehgenervt bin.

Am WE werd ich mal 2 witzige Shift2 Videos uppen. Gestern hatte ich auch ein extrem stranges Race. Die komplette KI ist nach einem Massencrash in die falsche Richtung gefahren. Leider hat sich Shift2 eine halbe Runde vom Ziel verabschieded so dass ich kein Video oder Replay aufzeichnen konnte. Schade, dass wär auch ein Hit gewesen


----------



## Galford (22. April 2011)

@AchtBit
Auf deinem Screenshot ist der Schattendetaillevel auf "mittel". Aber bei dem Wert "3" bei "shadowdetaillevel" müsste es auf "hoch" stehen.


Edit:
Bei NoGrip hat ein User Folgendes gefunden:



> Although on April 26th the Legends pack will only be released on Xbox 360 & PlayStation 3 we haven't forgotten about our PC community. *Stay tuned for more news regarding the Legends pack becoming available on PC...*


 
Race like a Legend in SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED | Need for Speed Racing Game

Das AU im Link steht für Australien. Auf der normalen US Seite konnte ich diesen Absatz noch (!) nicht finden.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. April 2011)

Also wen diese DLC´s wirklich nicht für den PC kommen solten, wünsch ich mir doch wider mehr von den Leuten die dann "legal" die Autos via. Mod auf den PC bringen.
Ich möchte mich nicht im Vorfeld aufregen aber etwas geschockt wäre ich schon.
Na ja wir werden sehen.

mfg EDDIE

Edit.: SHIFT 2 Unleashed Legends Pack: Fahre wie eine Legende! | Need for Speed Racing Game


----------



## AchtBit (22. April 2011)

> @AchtBit
> Auf deinem Screenshot ist der Schattendetaillevel auf "mittel". Aber bei dem Wert "3" bei "shadowdetaillevel" müsste es auf "hoch" stehen.



Schatten hab ich mit Absicht auf 'mittel'. Mein Compers wird demnächst 5J. alt , bzw. nur Board und CPU. Zudem laufen gleichzeitig mit Shift2, Fraps mit über normal Prio und der Gamepad Profiler mit hoher Prio. Das System muss bei mir überwiegend mit Vollgas rechnen, Schattendetails in einem hektischem Game wie Shift halte ich deshalb für unnötigen Rechenaufwand. 

P.S.

Mein Audi S3 (Werksumbau) hat auf der Nordschleife die 400 km/h geknackt. In der realen Welt muss man mit der Kiste bei 300 km/h schon Angst haben, dass er einem nicht unterm Arsch in seine Bestandteile zerfällt. Wer schon mal so eine aufgebrezelte Brotkiste(VW, Ford, Opel..etz) am Limit gefahren hat, der weiss was ich meine.    Geräuschpegel und Laufruhe als ob man gradwegs durch nen F4 Tornado fährt.


----------



## Galford (22. April 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> *Zusätzlich* auch noch Textureresolution auf 3 stellen. Sieht im Ingame Menü dann wie, siehe Anhang, aus.


 
Ist ja okay, dass du Schatten auf "mittel" hast, aber ich hab es falsch verstanden und gedacht der zitierte Satz bezieht sich auf ALLE Werte, nicht nur auf die Texturdetails, also war ich wohl zu übergenau, denn mit allen obigen Werten müsste Schatten eben auf "hoch" stehen (und ein Wert von "4" bringt nichts)
Vergiss es einfach, dass war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## AchtBit (24. April 2011)

Hi,

ich muss nun doch mal ein paar gemeine Sachen in Shift2 kritisieren.

1. GT3, sorry aber nachdem ich meine Garage voll mit A - Klasse stehn hab, kommts mir das wie, back to B-Klasse vor. Ist irgendwie langweilig, weil die Kisten eigentlich nur die langsamere Version ohne Werksumbau darstellen. Sprich, die fahrn sich genauso, nur haben nicht die gleiche Leistung.

2. Einzel Typ(geliehene Werksumbauten mit standard Setup), oh Gott, wer sich bisher über,die für mich perfekte, Steuerung beklagt hat, der sollte mal Einzel Typ fahren. Golf und Lotus sind der Hit. Der Golf hat eigentlich bis zum 5 Gang 0 Traktion. Auf der Geraden kommt man erst mit dem 4. Gang von der Stelle. In Kurven oder über Körbs ists auch mit dem 4.Gang ein Kunststück die Traktion zu behalten.
Man kann ihn schon ganz sanft anfahren aber dann hat man bis zu 3. Gang die Beschleunigung von nem Trabbi.  
Schlimmer noch der Lotus, der kann besser Schlittern, als ich Schlittschuh lauf. Die KI fährt wie an der Schnur durch HI- Speed Kurven. Dem Spieler fehlt der Abtrieb und im Grenzbereich wandert die Kiste deshalb aus dem Scheitelpunkt. Wer dennoch mit Gewalt versucht innen zu bleiben,der rutscht quer durch die Kurve was einen extremen Geschwindigkeitsverlust zur Folge hat. So oder so, die KI überholt(oder rammt) einen dann hier. Weiterhin ist 'das vom Gas gehen' in einer leichten Hispeed Kurve unmöglich ohne, dass das sofort Heck ausbricht. Berührungen mit Körbs enden nur dann nicht in einem Schleudertrauma, wenn Gas und Bremse während der Berührung nicht betätigt bzw. rechtzeitig losgelassen werden. Die Kiste hat ein Fahrwerk Setup gleich dem einer Ente und hüpft oder taumelt auch so. Das Überfahren einer X-beliebigen Unebenheit erzeugt erst mal ein unkontrolliertes Rumgeärpfel. Man muss beten, dass die Kiste halbwegs gerade zur Fahrtrichtung zeigt wenn sie wieder Grip bekommt. 

Schuld ist das Standard Setup, welches ausgerechnet beim Fahrwerk alle Einstellungen auf mittel weich setzt. Alle anderen Einstellung könnte man noch als neutral für einfache Rennen akzeptieren. Enten Fahrwerk geht mit einigen Autos auf bestimmten Strecken gar nicht. Um zu gewinnen ist, Augen zu und mit vollgas gerade aus durchbrettern, das einzige Mittel. Erfolgschance, etwa 1:10.

Das macht mir zum Beispiel null Spass, weil das keinem Race Game, selbst der ältesten Steinzeit Arcade Version, mehr auch nur annähernd gleich kommt. Übrigens ist der Lotus sonst einer meiner liebsten Autos, mit dem richtigen Setup liegt der wie ein Brett und die KI, egal mit welchem Fahrzeug, kommt in den Kurven nicht mit. Sogar mein RX7 Retro zieht so manchen Sportwagen, in den Kurven, die Wurst vom Teller. 


Je mehr ich spiele, desto mehr hab ich das Gefühl, dass das Balancing in Shift2 völlig verquert ist. Ist ja toll, dass manche Kisten ne super Beschleunigung und Topspeed haben, nur was bringt das, wenn sie die Masseträgheit eines Kleinlasters haben in dem Trommelbremsen eingebaut sind? Ein Geschoss wie der Lambo ist einfach zu träge führ schnelle enge Kurven Kombis und braucht zum Ausgleich Monster Bremsen um Agilität herzustellen. Die Bremsen sind in der Realität bei dem Geschoss entsprechend gross ausgelegt und damit das Trägheitsproblem relativ. So wie ich das sehe sind in Shift2 die Bremswege anhand der zu stoppenden Masse berechnet, ohne dabei die unterschiedlichen Bremsanlagen zu berücksichtigen. Selbst das ABS schafft es nicht den Lambo von 320 auf 100 zu bremsen, wenn die Linie auf gelb wechselt. Bei einigen langsamen Kurven rutscht die Kiste deshalb schnell mal ins Kiesbett. Find ich nicht so tolle, dass man erst den Kurs auswendig kennen muss um mit einem, eigentlich überlegenen Renngerät, gegen einen, zur Nähmaschine aufgebrezten Reiskocher, etwas auszurichten zu können.

Tatsächlich kennt Nissan & Co sowas MC Laren F1 höchstens von hinten oder als 'da kommt was im Rückspiegel'. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Leistungswerte und Setups per Patch entsprechend angepasst werden. Ansonsten sehen die Modell detailiert wie ihr reales Vorbild aus aber entsprechen nicht annähernd deren markentypischen Merkmalen. Wie auch immer das Fahren macht denoch Spass, nur würde es halt besser aussehen wenn nicht ständig die Reiskocher Modelle die Renn Modelle zum Trabi machen :mad:
Eigentlich fand ichs auch klasse, dass das Setup klar deutlichere Auswirkung auf das Fahrverhalten hat. Inzwischen find ichs aber auch ähh unkonventionell, dass man nur ein paar SChrauben drehen muss um aus der Fahrphysik 'Landstrassen Totalschaden',  'Rennpisten King', zu zaubern. 


Greetz Acht 

Edit: 

hier Video Nr 1.  Mit 400PS haben bei meinem Golf nicht nur die Reifen durchgedreht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7TlAifgNglo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nr 2. Gute Stuntvorlage.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2BOHlbNY60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und noch 2 Pics.  Mir winken die sogar zu Pic2 und kein Wunder dass die KI perfekt durch die Kurven kommte wenn sie fliegen kann. pic1


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. April 2011)

Wollte mal fragen mit welchen Autos ihr auf der Nordschleife fahrt.

Der Weltrekord liegt jetzt bei drei einhalb Minuten oder so

Hab mich grad mal mit nem Nissan GT-R Spec V (R35) versucht und bin auf 7:15:127 gekommen, ich muß aber dazu sagen das ich mit einem X-Box Pad fahr


----------



## AchtBit (25. April 2011)

Laut EA werden die Rekorde periotisch überprüft und Cheat Recorde gelöscht. Zudem droht dem Cheater Accountsperre. Ich denk aber, dass das nicht öffter als monatlich überprüft wird. Steht so zum,indest in der Readme.


Zu deinem GT-R. Das Ding ist doch Kakke viel zu träge und kaum Kurvenspeed. Lotus, Rx7, Audi S3, Königsegg, porsche gt. Ich fahr mit allen ein bisschen. Den GT-R(NFS Bonus) hatte ich bereits nach halber Strecke vom aktiven Einsatz verbannt und in Rente für vorerst alle Rennen geschickt. Genauso den Evo X. Sind mir viel zu schwerfällig.

Edit: Hab gerade mal die Zeit mit meinem Audi S3 genommen. Der ist bei mir nur für schnelle, enge Stadt Kurse gesettet. Und aufgrund seines Schwerpunkts nicht geeignet für schnelle Kurven Kombis, wie sie insbesondere in der 2ten Hälfe der Strecke vorhanden sind. Ich hatte mit grüner Speed Schwierigkeiten in den schnellen S- Kombinationen  den Kurven Ausgang zu packen und musste mehrmals durch Rabatte brezen. Nur mit Glück wurde die Zeit noch gewertet. 7min 8sek
Wenn ich den Grip etwas reduziere und leichtes Übersteuern einstelle, müsste eigentlich locker ne 6min Zeit rauskommen. Da rutscht quasi schon ein Audi Kombi schneller durch die Kurven als der  GT-R. Ideal für die Strecke ist niederer Schwerpunkt + RWD +  Mittelmotor(auf der Antriebsachse) + mittlerer Radstand.  Jedes Auto dass mindest. 3 Punkte erfüllt ist ideal.    (z.B. Lotus Exige erfüllt alle Punkte)

Ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem. Ich hab die NoS nachts noch nicht bis zum Treppchen gepackt. 4.(Impreza Werkumbau) ist bisher best. Teilweise täuschen mich die Reflektionen bei hoher Speed derart, dass ich die Orientierung verlier. Minimal 3-4 Crashs sind Programm und das ohne zutun der KI. Bis ich die NoS auswendig kenn wird noch etwas Zeit vergehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. April 2011)

Dafür das ich mit nem Pad fahre ist die Zeit doch Ok, mein nächster versuch geht richtung Porsch und R8. Mal schaun was das ding so kann, der Königsegg ist echt klasse aber mit nem Pad nicht so einfach zu fahren


Ich frag mich eh was das bringt solche Zeiten zu fahren und wer Cheats braucht naja das las ich mal lieber


----------



## norse (25. April 2011)

leute ihr macht mir lust auf das game  ich warte noch bis ich mein lenkrad hab, mit tastatur und über 1000ps lässts sich leider nicht mehr fahren, bis dahin wars echt geil


----------



## Lolm@n (25. April 2011)

Ich legte mir soeben ein McLaren SLR zu samt Werksumbau und musste feststellen das der Bremsweg und die Kurvengeschwindigkeit so ******** ist 

MfG


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. April 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich warum ich den nicht gekauft hab, McLaren war noch nie so mein fall


----------



## Own3r (25. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt alle Drift Events mit dem 1. Platz absolviert. Also mit dem Xbox 360 Controller geht das ohne Probleme


----------



## HAWX (25. April 2011)

Mal ne kleine zwischen Frage.
Welche sind die eurer Meinung nach vesten Autos?(Klasse A)
Ich bin zwar mit meinem Audi R8@Werksumbau sehr zufrieden wollte aber mal wissen was sich noch lohnt zu kaufen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt alle Drift Events mit dem 1. Platz absolviert. Also mit dem Xbox 360 Controller geht das ohne Probleme


 

Die fahr ich auch grad und mit nem Pad find ich das überhaupt nicht schwer

So jetzt gehts noch einmal mit dem R8 auf die Nordschleife

Mein Fazit, R8 fahren ohne Lenkrad auf der Nordschleife ist nicht so toll


----------



## AchtBit (25. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Dafür das ich mit nem Pad fahre ist die Zeit doch Ok, mein nächster versuch geht richtung Porsch und R8. Mal schaun was das ding so kann, der Königsegg ist echt klasse aber mit nem Pad nicht so einfach zu fahren


 
Ich fahr auch Pad. Handling auf pro und KI auf mittel. Alles bis auf ABS, Stabi und Idealline aus. Schaltung manuelle 2 Finger Tipptronic.  

Den Stabi verwend ich eigentlich nur, solange ich noch nicht die optimal Setups für meinen ganzen Fuhrpark hab. ABS ist für mich ab Klasse A unverzichtbar. Allein die Vorstellung, einen 3 Tonnen Kleinlaster aka Bentley, von 300 auf 100 zu bremsen ohne dabei zu rutschen, ist schon selbstmörderisch. Ich mit meinem Alpina schon mal von 215 auf 80 bremsen und hatte nur ca. 50m Strasse Luft. Grad noch so geschafft ohne zu blockieren aber die Eisen sind so weich geworden, dass ich fast  schon mit dem Pedal am Bodenblech war. ABS hätts kaum besser gemacht nur das ich zusätzlich das GEfühl hatte, kurz vorm Herzinfarkt zu sein 

nochmal zu NoS. Habs mit dem NFS RX7 probiert und hätte ne gute 6min Zeit erreicht wenns mich nicht am Schluss der Speed Geraden in die  Bestandteile zerlegt hätte.  Hab trotzdem noch 7min 7sek gepackt



HAWX schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine zwischen Frage.
> Welche sind die eurer Meinung nach vesten Autos?(Klasse A)
> Ich bin zwar mit meinem Audi R8@Werksumbau sehr zufrieden wollte aber mal wissen was sich noch lohnt zu kaufen...



R8 taugt mir nicht. Gewinne die Werksumbau Meisterschaft und kassier den NFS RX7. Das Ding macht Laune.  Silvia und S3 werktuned sind auch super Kisten. Der Silvia ist etwas  zicke mit dem Setup aber 750 Pferde in einer Brotkiste sind eben nicht so einfach zu dressieren.

Audi ist definitiv der S3 das Topteil, gefolgt vom RS4, der mir persönlich aber zu schwerfällig ist. Konigsegg und Bugati sind meine Favoriten beide mit extremen Drehmoment im unteren Dehzalbereich

P.S. Sushi Impreza ist ein sehr gut Allrounder fürn Anfang


Hier, das ist iM mein meist verwendetes Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## HAWX (26. April 2011)

Okay danke Dann probier ich mal den Rs4,Koenigsegg, und den Bugatti.

Der S3 gefaellt mir nicht soo gut und der RX7 gar nicht.
Btw: Schicke Autos


----------



## Danger23 (26. April 2011)

Ja der McLaren SLR ist furchtbar. Mit dem Ding kann ich überhaupt nicht fahren.


----------



## AchtBit (26. April 2011)

Dacht ich auch zuerst. Aber wenn man dass richtige Setup für sein Fahrgestell gefunden hat, dann versucht sein zappliger Arsch, einen auch nicht dauernd zu überholen. Was bleibt ist mir nur zu wenig Power der, wenn überhaubt, nur zw. 7 und 9 tausend Touren mal spürbar vorwärts schiebt.

@HAWX, wenn du mich nach Schöhnheit fragst, würd ich auch sagen der rx7 ist ne pothässliche Karre. Ich dachte du meinst die inneren Werte und da muss ich sagen lässt er den Lotus(mein bisher fav. leichter Renner) glatt stehn . Beim S3 Kombi überzeugt mich nur, dass er sehr leicht ist und dass 1022 Pferdchen, ihn gleichzeitig ziehen und schieben. Nur der Impreza hat ähnliche Eigenschaften aber muss mit fast 400 Pferdchen weniger auskommen. 360 mit dem S3 ist jedoch nicht ganz einfach, selbst auf einer breiten Geraden


----------



## HAWX (26. April 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> Dacht ich auch zuerst. Aber wenn man dass richtige Setup für sein Fahrgestell gefunden hat, dann versucht sein zappliger Arsch, einen auch nicht dauernd zu überholen. Was bleibt ist mir nur zu wenig Power der, wenn überhaubt, nur zw. 7 und 9 tausend Touren mal spürbar vorwärts schiebt.
> 
> @HAWX, wenn du mich nach Schöhnheit fragst, würd ich auch sagen der rx7 ist ne pothässliche Karre. Ich dachte du meinst die inneren Werte und da muss ich sagen lässt er den Lotus(mein bisher fav. leichter Renner) glatt stehn . Beim S3 Kombi überzeugt mich nur, dass er sehr leicht ist und dass 1022 Pferdchen, ihn gleichzeitig ziehen und schieben. Nur der Impreza hat ähnliche Eigenschaften aber muss mit fast 400 Pferdchen weniger auskommen. 360 mit dem S3 ist jedoch nicht ganz einfach, selbst auf einer breiten Geraden



Ich meinte auch die inneren Werte
Aber eine komplett haesslich Karre wie den Rx7 moechte ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Primer (26. April 2011)

Was erweist sich bei euch eigentlich als brauchbarste Einstellung um die Heckachse einzufangen. Ich ändere meist den Sturz, sowie die Spur und schraube ein wenig an der Dämpfern. Um alle Optionen haarklein auseinander zu nehmen fehlt mir da irgendwie der Nerv (von Meü auf Strecke und zurück). 


Bin aktuell mit dem EVO X unterwegs der ja in jedem Spiel ein sehr neutrales Handling hat und ja der Lotus fährt sich imo ziemlich schlecht^^ 

Ansonsten ist das bis jetzt ein ganz gutes Spiel, KI fordert und verhält sich außergewöhnlich intelligent. Auch die Fahrphysik macht sehr viel Laune, auch wenn einige Autos nachwievor stark zum Übersteuern neigen, das kann man aber bekanntlich durch die sehr Umfangreichen Umbaumöglichkeiten und Einstellungen wieder wett machen.
Was mich allerdings wirklich begeistert ist die Helmkamera, auch wenn das Blur sehr früh nervt, so ist das Erlebnis doch so gut wie in bis jetzt keinem anderen Rennspiel. Vor allem ist die Cockpitansicht aber richtig aufgewertet worden, da durch das mitdrehen in die Kurven keine Übersichtsprobleme mehr vorhanden sind, wie es sonst bei der statischen Kamera der Fall war.

Gasfisch hätte ich mir etwas mehr gewünscht, vor allem das Ingame AA ist absolut unterdimensioniert. Das massive Aliasing ist zwar Typisch für ein Rennspiel, aber Shift 2 bietet einfach zu wenig um ein einigermaßen ruhiges Bild zu zaubern. Zum Glück kann man hier über den Treiber einigermaßen was machen. Trotzdem bekomme ich das Flackern nicht ganz weg ohne unter die 30 Fps Marke zu rutschen und eine Framerate von 40-60 ist bei einem Rennspiel absolute Pflicht.


----------



## hardtokill (26. April 2011)

*Legend´s Pack nun wohl doch auch für PC*.

News: SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED: Legends Pack-DLC auch für PC-Version - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## AchtBit (26. April 2011)

Ich machs genau umgekehrt ich ändere zuerst die Stossdämpfer was meist auch genügt. Allerletztes Mittel ist bei mit Spur und Sturz weil das auch penetranten Einfluss auf Geradeauslauf und Kurfendurchfahrt nimmt. Im Prinzip ändere ich die Spur nur wenn der Wagen nervös oder nicht richtig spurt. Sturz verstell ich kaum. Das braucht man sonst nur wenn ein ungleicher permanenter Abrieb auftritt, dauernd im Oval heizen z.B. .Normal müsste der Sturz einzeln justiert werden nicht pro Achse. Sonst könnte ungleichmässiger Grip sowie Abrieb noch verstärkt werden.


----------



## der_flamur (26. April 2011)

hardtokill schrieb:


> *Legend´s Pack nun wohl doch auch für PC*.
> 
> News: SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED: Legends Pack-DLC auch für PC-Version - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


 
Scheint wohl so zu sein, dass es kostenlos für PCler wird, da man eig nur DLCs übern EA-Store verkaufen kann. Wenns stimmt geil, wenn nicht, auch nicht so schlimm, dafür haben wir die NoGripracing-com, die bringen es auch für uns. Dafür gibts immer wieder ein


----------



## Galford (26. April 2011)

hardtokill schrieb:


> *Legend´s Pack nun wohl doch auch für PC*.
> 
> News: SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED: Legends Pack-DLC auch für PC-Version - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


 
Nur leider haben sie nur EA als Quelle angegeben. 

Das englische Original (das übrigens hier im Thread schon vor 4 Tagen gepostet wurde) stammt von der australischen NFS Webseite und wurde dort inzwischen *wieder entfernt*!

Edit: hier der Link zur Australischen Seite, von der diese Aussage wieder entfernt wurde, was man wenigsten noch aus den Kommentaren auf dieser Webseite entnehmen kann:
Race like a Legend in SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED | Need for Speed Racing Game


Oder erkennt jemand einen Unterschied (außer der Sprache)?

(Aus der News: )
"Obwohl das Legends Pack am 26. April nur für Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3 veröffentlicht wird, haben wir unsere PC-Community nicht vergessen. Wir haben bald Neuigkeiten wann das Legends Pack für PC verfügbar sein wird..."

(Von NFS.com Australien: ) 
"Although on April 26th the Legends pack will only be released on Xbox 360 & PlayStation 3 we haven't forgotten about our PC community. Stay tuned for more news regarding the Legends pack becoming available on PC..." 


Zugegeben, wahrscheinlich kommt es wirklich für den PC. Ober richtig offziell scheint noch nichts zu sein.

(Es gibt aber ein paar Twitter Kommentare, die die PC Spieler zum Abwarten anregen)


Zur Freude der Konsolenspieler: da erschien mittlerweile schon ein Titelupdate mit Bugfixes, und natürlich erscheint heute der Legends DLC bzw. ist bereits erschienen.


Edit: bei Slightly Mad's Facebook Account ist zu lesen:


> We have not forgotten about our PC players. Hang in there guys!


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2011)

Wenn es natürlich für die Konsolen was kostet und für den PC nicht, dann ist EA wieder top! Aber lieber nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## HAWX (26. April 2011)

Das Dlc brauch doch keiner! Ein Patch welcher Performance und Optik bzw Fahrphysik verbessert ist dringender!


----------



## Galford (26. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das Dlc brauch doch keiner! Ein Patch welcher Performance und Optik bzw Fahrphysik verbessert ist dringender!


 
Ich hätte den DLC schon gerne.

Und bei dem, vor ein paar Tagen von Own3r verlinkten Thread, gibt es ja Informationen zum PC Patch. Der Patch kommt also definitiv.

U.a. findet man zur Performance folgende Aussage:
"Non SLI users on NVidia will see a gain of 5% FPS with the patch - ATI users a gain of nearer 10% without Crossfire."

Außerdem arbeitet man mit Intel an einer neuen Anti-Aliasing Einstellung, die es wegen Intel aber noch nicht in den ersten Patch schafft.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. April 2011)

Dieses Spiel ist echt heftigste Arcade.
Hier mal meine aktuelle Bestzeit auf der Nordschleife von 5:37:621 mit LP640 setup
YouTube - SHIFT 2 - Nordschleife - LP640 - 5:37:621 - World Record! + SETUP!
[YT]v=jtoorOUVyFg[/YT]


----------



## HAWX (26. April 2011)

Galford schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte den DLC schon gerne.
> 
> Und bei dem, vor ein paar Tagen von Own3r verlinkten Thread, gibt es ja Informationen zum PC Patch. Der Patch kommt also definitiv.
> 
> ...



Das hoert sich doch mal gut an! Immerhin 5% mehr performance, aber am wichtigsten verbessertes AA. Hoffentlich spiel ich das Game noch, wenn der Patch dann endlich released wird


----------



## AchtBit (26. April 2011)

Um das Cheater Thema noch mal aufzugreifen. Jeder kann Fake Rekorde löschen lassen.  Die Zeit und die Strecke an Drew@NeedforSpeed.com mailen. Die arbeiten an einem Sicherheitsupdate und solange das noch nicht fertig ist, werden Fakes manuell gelöscht.


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2011)

@sesfontain

Bist du in dem Video gefahren? Wenn ja dann


----------



## Sesfontain (26. April 2011)

jop, das war ich auf weltrekordjagt so lange runden fahren nervt mich, deshalb sollte der wr schnell gehen und ich bin beim streckennutzen bis ans max gegangen


----------



## AchtBit (26. April 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel ist echt heftigste Arcade.
> Hier mal meine aktuelle Bestzeit auf der Nordschleife von 5:37:621 mit LP640 setup



Warum hast denn den letzten Gang nicht etwas länger übersetzt? Auf der Geraden musst ganz schön lang am Begrenzer Fahren. Von den 3 Stellen in dem Kurs, wo der 6. was bringt, sind 2 abschüssig und 1 eben.


----------



## der_flamur (26. April 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> jop, das war ich auf weltrekordjagt so lange runden fahren nervt mich, deshalb sollte der wr schnell gehen und ich bin beim streckennutzen bis ans max gegangen


 
Ich hoffe mal, du bist dort NICHT mit einem Lenkrad gefahren. Sonst armes Lenkrad^^

EDIT: Für die Leute, die mehr wollen: Eine Mod, die Level 21-30 freischaltet. Zusätzlich werden alle Extracars nach und nach freigeschaltet (für diejenigen sehr interessant, die schon die normale Variante haben).

Mehr zu lesen hier: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - Extra Levels - 21 to 30

zusätzlich könnt ihr es in der first Post herunterladen in der Rubrik: Mods.


----------



## Sesfontain (27. April 2011)

Jop, der letzte ist etwas kurz, aber du erreichst die 349 ja nur an 2-3 stellen, da geht das klar. andere 6. gang übersetzungen sind auf die gesamte strecke gesehen einfach langsamer der mit 337 topspeed wäre vielleicht sogar noch schneller, aufgrund des besseren durchzugs.
Uhm ich bin mit lenkrad gefahren:S es leidet auch öfters, wenn es denn nicht so will wie ich (ist auch schon mein zweites in einem jahr) ;D


----------



## Own3r (27. April 2011)

Manchmal hasse ich es, wenn die Ideallinie verschwindet. Wenn das dann auch noch in einem Nachrennen passiert dann


----------



## dirikus (27. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde wohl der nächste sein, der sich um dieses Spiel bereichern wird.
Bevor ich aber zuviel Geld ausgebe oder zu "wenig Spiel bestelle" die Frage an die Experten.

Ich finde bei A..zon drei verschiedene Artikel:

1. Shift 2 Unleashed - Limited Edition für 50,40 €
2. Shift 2 Unleashed für 37,- €
3. Shift 2: Unleashed - Limited Edition [PEGI] für 43,73 €

Könnt Ihr mir erklären, wo die Unterschiede sind?

Tausend Dank im Voraus,
Markus


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. April 2011)

Meine beste Zeit auf der Nordschleife liegt jetzt gerade einmal bei 6:30 und das mit dem Apollo. Da muß ich wohl noch etwas üben


----------



## Own3r (27. April 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich werde wohl der nächste sein, der sich um dieses Spiel bereichern wird.
> Bevor ich aber zuviel Geld ausgebe oder zu "wenig Spiel bestelle" die Frage an die Experten.
> ...



Du solltest die billigest und "normale" Version von Shift 2 nehmen, da dir die Limited Edition jetzt nichts mehr bringt, da man die zusätzlichen Inhalte nur bis zum Release Tag aktivieren konnte (so habe ich das verstanden).


----------



## Sesfontain (27. April 2011)

nimm die normale, die zusatzautos gibts per kleinem mod frei.


----------



## dirikus (27. April 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> nimm die normale, die zusatzautos gibts per kleinem mod frei.


 
Zunächst erstmal DANKE! Und jetzt nicht lachen: Was meinst Du mit "mod"? Modification? Wo bekomme ich die? Ist das legal?


----------



## Sesfontain (27. April 2011)

google einfach iwas wie 'unlock bonus cars nfs shift 2'
dafür kann man dich nicht belangen, selbst wenn, ea schafft es doch nichtmal speedhacker zu bannen


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. April 2011)

@Sesfontain___lol du fährst ja wie ne gehängte Sau 
Respekt für die zeit auf der Nordschleife


----------



## Papzt (28. April 2011)

Also bei der Fahrweise einen WR zu holen der Wahnsinn


----------



## Primer (28. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Du solltest die billigest und "normale" Version von Shift 2 nehmen, da dir die Limited Edition jetzt nichts mehr bringt, da man die zusätzlichen Inhalte nur bis zum Release Tag aktivieren konnte (so habe ich das verstanden).



Na also im Blöd Markt war zB die LE 5€ billiger als die normale. Der Code für die "Bonusinhalte" ist bis 31.03.2021 gültig, ob die nun gewichtig sind muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Meine beste Zeit auf der Nordschleife liegt jetzt gerade einmal bei 6:30 und das mit dem Apollo. Da muß ich wohl noch etwas üben



Ich glaub ich war bei 8 Minuten mit meinem Porsche Gt2 der war aber auch noch nicht getuned.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. April 2011)

joa, am anfang waren die drifts etwas show  im moment arbeite ich mich seit vorgestern in den hotlaps wieder hoch auf VVVStats NFSStats.com .


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich war bei 8 Minuten mit meinem Porsche Gt2 der war aber auch noch nicht getuned.


 
Warte mal ab, sobald ich wieder mit einem Lenkrad fahr schaut die Sache anders aus


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Warte mal ab, sobald ich wieder mit einem Lenkrad fahr schaut die Sache anders aus



So jetzt hab ich noch ne Runde mit dem R8@Werksumbau gedreht. Bin bei 6:48 gelandet-.- Noch 18 Sekunden zu langsam. Ich frag mich wo ich da so viel Zeit verloren hab... Btw ich spiel nur mit Pad, Lenkrad kann ich nicht


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich noch ne Runde mit dem R8@Werksumbau gedreht. Bin bei 6:48 gelandet-.- Noch 18 Sekunden zu langsam. Ich frag mich wo ich da so viel Zeit verloren hab... Btw ich spiel nur mit Pad, Lenkrad kann ich nicht


 
Ich muß aber sagen das ich in meiner Runde gut 15-20 Sek verloren hab nur durch Fahrfehler, ich werde heut Abend noch mal etwas vorlegen. Mit Pad natürlich damits fair bleibt


Kannst mich ja mal bei Shift2 suchen, ich steh dort noch unter

JackONeil12


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß aber sagen das ich in meiner Runde gut 15-20 Sek verloren hab nur durch Fahrfehler, ich werde heut Abend noch mal etwas vorlegen. Mit Pad natürlich damits fair bleibt



Na super das heisst ich lieg noch weiter zurueck... Irgendwas muss ich da mal aendern...


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

Fahr mal mit dem Apollo, der geht super mit Pad

Ich bin auf der Strecke auch mit etwas mehr Flügel unterwegs, so hol ich mir die Zeit in den Kurven


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr mal mit dem Apollo, der geht super mit Pad
> 
> Ich bin auf der Strecke auch mit etwas mehr Flügel unterwegs, so hol ich mir die Zeit in den Kurven



Das werde ich auf jedenfall mal probieren! Gerade nochmal nen Lambo gekauft aber der hat auch nur fuer ne 6:54 gereicht.
Jetzt wieder Geld sparen fuer den Gumpert...


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

Welcher Lambo war das? Dann kann ich mit dem heute Abend mal fahren, mal schaun ob ich deine Zeit schlagen kann


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Lambo war das? Dann kann ich mit dem heute Abend mal fahren, mal schaun ob ich deine Zeit schlagen kann



Das war der Gallardo Lp560-4. Hab ich nach ein paar Runden auch wieder verkauft, fuer mich ist der nichts. 
So hab jetzt den Gumpert gekauft. Guck ich im laufe des Tages mal wie der so abgeht


----------



## Sesfontain (28. April 2011)

allein der sound awww <3
ich fahr gerad brands hatch indy, seit 40min dran und immer noch nicht unter 37,4


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

@Chester Mit dem Gumpert schaffe ich 6:41(immerhin ohne Werksumbau)
Mit dem R8 hab ich dann noch ne 6:40 geschafft also genau 1 Sekunde schneller.
Bleibt zu hoffen das der Werksumbau noch ordentlich was bringt dann komme ich vielleicht ran.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das war der Gallardo Lp560-4. Hab ich nach ein paar Runden auch wieder verkauft, fuer mich ist der nichts.
> So hab jetzt den Gumpert gekauft. Guck ich im laufe des Tages mal wie der so abgeht


 
So ich hab mich gerade noch einmal versucht und bin auf 6:17:261 gekommen. Nur Zählt die Zeit nicht da ich mir am ende alles versaut hab naja nächster versuch halt


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab mich gerade noch einmal versucht und bin auf 6:17:261 gekommen. Nur Zählt die Zeit nicht da ich mir am ende alles versaut hab naja nächster versuch halt



Naja darauf das die Zeit nicht zaehlt hab ich jetzt nicht geachtet! Zumindest fuer das Antreten gegeneinander unter uns zaehlt sie! Man man man ich brauch das Geld fuer den Werksumbau...

Edit: So 2 Runden mit dem Gumpert@Werksumbau. Ich muss sagen ernuechterndes Ergebnis. 
1. Runde einige Fails: 6:35
2. Runde nur ein Fail: 6:28
Jetzt habe ich zwar deine zuerst aufgestellte Zeit unterboten aber an die 2. Zeit komm ich lange nicht dran. Ich scheine einfach viel zu schlecht zu sein obwohl ich, wie ich finde, gar nicht so extrem schlecht fahre. Leider laesst mein gammel Internet kein direktes Online Duell zu-.-


----------



## Sesfontain (28. April 2011)

mach mal ein video und lade es hoch danach können wir dir ganz genau erklären, wo die schwachpunkte liegen.


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal ein video und lade es hoch danach können wir dir ganz genau erklären, wo die schwachpunkte liegen.



Mach ich mal wenn ich irgendwo auf ner Lan bin, da wie angesprochen mein Internet wirklich sch**** ist-.- 
Aber danke fuer die Hilfe


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

So jetzt hab ich ein neues setup und nichts geht mehr, ich komm grad mal auf 6:28:761. Jetzt ist die Frage wo hab ich die Zeit verloren


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt hab ich ein neues setup und nichts geht mehr, ich komm grad mal auf 6:28:761. Jetzt ist die Frage wo hab ich die Zeit verloren



Auch mit dem Gumpert gefahren? Falls ja koennte es dann ja an meinen Settings liegen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Gumpert gefahren? Falls ja koennte es dann ja an meinen Settings liegen...


 
Ja war auch mit dem Gumpert, aber das wird schon noch werden. Mein Problem sind die schnellen Streckenabschnitte, da hab ich so meine probleme den auf der Strecke zu halten


 Ich versch so auf eine 6:10 zu kommen, mal schauen wie es mit dem Pagani Zonda so läuft


----------



## Sesfontain (28. April 2011)

zonda is slower vllt test ich auch mal gumpert mit standardsetup auf der ns.
btw, gerad autopolis ne 1:26:500


----------



## HAWX (28. April 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> zonda is slower vllt test ich auch mal gumpert mit standardsetup auf der ns.
> btw, gerad autopolis ne 1:26:500



Jo kannst ja maldurchgeben was du so fuer Runden drehst und mit welchem Auto.


----------



## Galford (28. April 2011)

Der erste Patch Version 1.01 ist erschienen:

Downloads | Need for Speed Racing Game

Die Änderungen sind auf der verlinkten Seite zu finden.


(Edit: Kann jemand mal testen, bevor er den Patch installiert, ob Shift 2 eine Auto-Update-Funktion hat und den Patch bereits so anbietet? Ich selbst möchte den Patch jetzt nur ungern wieder runterschmeißen)



*Off-Topic:*
Ein Teaser zu nächsten NFS ist erschienen: (aber bitte nicht hier im Thread diskutieren !!!! - wer möchte darf gerne einen Extra-Thread erstellen)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR693MTwzq8&feature=channel_video_title
(Ich nehm den Link auch gerne wieder raus, wenn ihr wollt!!!!!!!)


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2011)

Der Patch patched aber ordentlich was 

Hoffentlich verbessert sich auch was 

Erster Test: Die Performance und das Fahrgefühl ist mit meinem System gefühlt 100% verbessert worden !


----------



## Sesfontain (29. April 2011)

hoffentlich machts nicht meine setups unnötig


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. April 2011)

Also bei mir läufts performence und steuerungs technisch wie zuvor schon 1A
aber jetzt mit der 1.1 version ist aufeinmal die online lobby immer leer...wenn ich
dann aber auf automtisches spiel gehe findet es dann aber sofort ne freie lobby...
Und die Setup einstellungen sind auch noch vorhanden


----------



## Sesfontain (29. April 2011)

ganz ehrlich, ohne patch wars besser. Jetzt ist mein komplettes FFB im Eimer und ich kann alles neu einstellen -.-


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. April 2011)

das ist natürlich besch...
wie hattest du es zuvor eingestellt?So wie`s in deinem video
aussieht hast du das sowieso fast ganz aus...oder täuscht das?


----------



## Sesfontain (29. April 2011)

ja, sehr wenig , sodass ich vom spiel aus 35% spüre, der rest ist profiler auf ungefährt 120% da gestellt.
Ich hatte vorher einen Bug, dass ich im Rennmodus ein super hartes ffb hatte, im timeattack wars perfekt und wieder schön leicht. Nun ist alles wie im Racemodus und die härte verringer sich nicht, selbst wenn ich ingame 1% FFB einstelle.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. April 2011)

hmmm,komisch...bei mir sind alle FFB gleich egal ob rennen oder zeitfahren.
Ich hab bei mir nur das FFB auf 45% gestellt und es läuft wunderbar
Aber BITTE verrate mir mal wie du soviel kohle verdient hast?


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> ja, sehr wenig , sodass ich vom spiel aus 35% spüre, der rest ist profiler auf ungefährt 120% da gestellt.
> Ich hatte vorher einen Bug, dass ich im Rennmodus ein super hartes ffb hatte, im timeattack wars perfekt und wieder schön leicht. Nun ist alles wie im Racemodus und die härte verringer sich nicht, selbst wenn ich ingame 1% FFB einstelle.


 
Genau diese Erscheinung hatte ich auch und wusste niht welches FFB jetzt das "Richtige" ist. Aber nun habe ich im Spiel danke des Patches wenigstens 60FPS. Vorher waren es max. 40FPS.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. April 2011)

das im timettack war das richtige, denn es reagierte auch ingameeinstellungen das andere war iwie nur profiler


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. April 2011)

Ok aber jetzt gib mir bitte mal nen tipp wegen dem Cash oder ist
deine garage so gut wie leer das du so ne menge moos hast
Habt ihr seit dem patch auch drei neue Events(Dr.Pepper)?

Edit: Komisch...seit dem patch ist der mod fürs XP level wieder
deaktiviert,nun hab ich wieder den mod reinkopiert und nun sind
aber die drei neuen events wieder verschwunden


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2011)

Dr. Pepper?! Wo findest du das? Mach mal einen Screenshot


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. April 2011)

an nen scrennshot hab ich leider nicht gedacht weil mir dachte
das daß alle jetzt durch den patch haben...die drei events waren
ganz am anfang unter dem ersten poster in roter schrift.Mein Karriere
fortschritt war nach dem patch ja auch nicht mehr 100% sondern 98%
Ich muß es nem freund mal sagen wegen dem screenshot der hatte nämlich
bei den neuen events die zeit vorgelegt


----------



## Galford (29. April 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> an nen scrennshot hab ich leider nicht gedacht weil mir dachte
> das daß alle jetzt durch den patch haben...die drei events waren
> ganz am anfang unter dem ersten poster in roter schrift.Mein Karriere
> fortschritt war nach dem patch ja auch nicht mehr 100% sondern 98%
> ...


 

Kann es auch sein, das du Level 21 erreicht hast und somit den Camaro und die Zusatzevents freigeschaltet hast? Mit der XP Mod solltest du nämlich bei Level 21 mindestens das Auto bekommen. Der Patch könnte es aber wieder deaktiviert haben, da das Spiel eigentlich offiziell nicht über Level 20 geht. Ich würde es komisch finden, wenn der offizielle Patch die Events erst freischaltet, um sie dann wieder zu entfernen. Vielleicht brauchst du auch einfach die neue Version der Mod?

NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - Extra Levels - 21 to 30


----------



## FabulousBK81 (29. April 2011)

ne eben nicht,seit dem patch hat es mich wieder auf level 20 zurück
gestuft...ich war zwar noch nicht auf 21 aber es haben nur noch 3000
gefehlt 
Ich werds jetzt mal mit dem neuen mod ausprobieren...thx


----------



## Papzt (29. April 2011)

Alter Falter...der Gumpert ist aber brutal...meine Herren Da muss das Lenkrad ganz schön leiden Was nur angenehmer wäre, wenn das FF stärker wär


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. April 2011)

Ja der Gumpert hat was, mit dem sind ganz gute Zeiten drin


----------



## alm0st (29. April 2011)

Alter Schwede ist der neue Patch gut! Hab jetzt konstante 60 FPS (2680x1620 @ maximale Settings) und die ganzen kleinen Bugs sind endlich weg


----------



## Sesfontain (29. April 2011)

mit dem patch ist mein LP langsamer:/
Nja, 37,0 auf Dakota GP mit veyron


----------



## Papzt (29. April 2011)

> Ja der Gumpert hat was, mit dem sind ganz gute Zeiten drin​


 Auf jeden Fall. Ah muss erstmal mein G25 Profil Tweaken. Mit dem labbrigen FF kannste das echt vergessen.


----------



## Galford (29. April 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> ne eben nicht,seit dem patch hat es mich wieder auf level 20 zurück
> gestuft...ich war zwar noch nicht auf 21 aber es haben nur noch 3000
> gefehlt
> Ich werds jetzt mal mit dem neuen mod ausprobieren...thx



Leider schält es bei Level 21 nur das Auto frei, und nicht die Events.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (30. April 2011)

Die linken unteren drei events hab ich gemeint...nachdem ich aber den
unlocker nochmal installiert hab um den lambo zu kaufen da waren sie
auch schon wieder verschwunden


----------



## Own3r (30. April 2011)

Also diese Events habe ich nicht. Das muss was mit dem Mod zu tun haben. Ist der überhaupt gestattet (es gibt ja offizell nur 20 Level)?


----------



## Danger23 (30. April 2011)

Na dann muss ich mir auch mal den neuen Patch ziehen. War gestern so mit Rekord Jagd beschäftigt das ich gar nicht mitbekommen habe das es einen Patch gibt. Aber mal so eine Frage: Gibt es jemand der mit dem Lotus fährt und ein vernünftiges Setup hinbekommt. Ich hab mich gestern eine Stunde lang mit dem Setup gespielt aber entweder er will gar ned um die Kurve oder er kommt so brutal und schnell mit dem Heck das ich ihn nicht halten kann. Naja, am Montag ist dann wieder Rekordjagd angesagt . Aber irgendwie komm ich im Spiel nicht weiter bei den Prozent weil ich immer Versuch die Zeiten die mir geschlagen wurden wieder zu verbessern. Aber dafür ist es sehr motivierend.


----------



## alm0st (30. April 2011)

WTF? Was denn jetzt los? Kann Shift nicht mehr starten!!!  Bildschirm wird schwarz und auf einmal Peng: "SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED funktioniert nicht mehr..."

Gestern Abend lief noch alles wunderbar und jetzt auf einmal das? Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein


----------



## Papzt (30. April 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon öfters. Bei mir hat es geholfen wenn ich entweder den Rechner neu gestartet hab oder einmal musste ich physx neu installieren


----------



## mumble_GLL (30. April 2011)

Hi (nochmal)
 vllt habt ihr es nur überlesen oder was auch immer, aber meine Frage steht immer noch im Raum.
wie kann ich denn gegen Autolog-Freunde speziell antreten? Ich finde  keine Option im Multiplayer-Menü dafür. Kann mir das einer sagen?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Sesfontain (30. April 2011)

Spa GP in 1:54:569
YouTube - SHIFT 2 - Spa GP - Veyron - 1:54:569 - World Record!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (30. April 2011)

@mumble___du mußt nen neuen event starten und dann kannst du in der
lobby suchen...


----------



## Andersenx (1. Mai 2011)

Schade der patch behebt leider die Frams einbrüche bei Nacht fahrten nicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Mai 2011)

So folgendes Problem ich bin erst von lebel 15 auf 16 und jetzt auf 17. Normal bekommt man doch Geld, also einmal 200.000 und einmal 250.000
Das wären dann 450.000, nur auf meinem Konto seh ich davon nichts. Einer ne Idee an was das liegen kann


----------



## FabulousBK81 (2. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> So folgendes Problem ich bin erst von lebel 15 auf 16 und jetzt auf 17. Normal bekommt man doch Geld, also einmal 200.000 und einmal 250.000
> Das wären dann 450.000, nur auf meinem Konto seh ich davon nichts. Einer ne Idee an was das liegen kann


Ne,solch einen bug hatte ich nie und auch noch nichts davon gelesen...hast du den level-mod drauf?


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Mai 2011)

ich hab bis jetzt nur den Patch drauf


----------



## Galford (2. Mai 2011)

Im Forum von NoGrip hat ein SMS Mitarbeiter einen Thread gestarte, der Feedback nach dem ersten Patch sammelt, aber auch bisher drei Punkte für den zweiten Patch listet. 
Interessant dabei:



> Implemented already for the second patch:
> 
> - Multi-player collision improvements.
> - Additional anti-alasing mode (MLAA)
> - *PC DLC support (Publisher driven release decision)*


 
Im Prinzip steht dann einer Veröffentlichung der DLCs zumindest in technisch Hinsicht nichts mehr im Wege. Die Entscheidung über einen Release liegt bei EA. Sollte das Legends Pack angeboten werden, denke ich, dass ich tatsächlich zugreifen werde, selbst wenn es nicht kostenlos ist (würde wohl auch nicht mehr als auf den Konsolen kosten)


----------



## alm0st (2. Mai 2011)

Drag Rennen und die Legend Cars wären echt ne absolut feine Sache finde ich, sofern EA überhaupt mal irgendwas für den PC in der Richtung tut...


Achja, meine Abstürze hingen mit dem MSI Afterburner zusammen. Da hat sich irgendwie dieses Frame Captureing Feature aktivert und das mag mein Game gar nicht ^^


----------



## Papzt (2. Mai 2011)

Ja Drag wäre echt genial Dann bräuchte man aber auch mehr  Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei den Autos, wie bei Pro Street zum Beispiel. Standing Mile Wettbewerbe wären auch ganz nett


----------



## alm0st (2. Mai 2011)

Auja, Standing Mile wär auch was feines. Da könnte man sich halb tot spielen am Tuning


----------



## Own3r (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe der DLC wird kostenlos 

Mal sehen wie es ein ein paar Wochen aussieht.


----------



## Papzt (3. Mai 2011)

> Auja, Standing Mile wär auch was feines. Da könnte man sich halb tot spielen am Tuning
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genauso sehe ich das nämlich auch


----------



## Danger23 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hoff auch das die DLCs fürn PC kommen. Wäre sogar bereit was dafür zu zahlen. Allerdings glaub ich, dann wird noch mehr Zeit ins Tuning fließen.


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2011)

Hi

Mal ne kurze Frage: Hat jemand von Euch Crossfire und CAP 11.4 installiert? Kann das jemand bestätigen, was ich hier geschrieben habe?

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## alm0st (4. Mai 2011)

Hm... ich wollte gestern Abend das Lotus Werkswagen Event fahren und musste festellen: Framedrops auf 10 FPS 
Eine einzige Diashow, aber nur in dem Rennen (auf Brands Hatch)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war das auch einmal, aber bei einem anderen Event. Weis nur nicht mehr welcher, ich hatte zwar noch so 24 fps, aber das ist natürlich auch zu wenig. Geholfen hat es das Rennen zu beenden und neu zu starten, dann wahren es wieder konstante 60 fps.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Mai 2011)

Also richtig krass ist auch der Effekt bereits auf C Klasse.DAs kann ich mir nicht einbilden aber seidem ich shift2 mit bis zu  25FPS schneller auf ein paar  50 hoch patched hab. Kommts mir vor als ob z.B. ein Skyline der 200kmh optische wie in  flüssiger Zeitlube wär. Sprich mit halb soviel Frames hatte mir optisch der Ablauf deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit vermittelt.    Bin ich etz balla balla oder extraordinär wahrnemungsgestört. Definiv ist aber was mit dem Ablauf verändert worden, das ist nicht normal dass  ich lieber 30frames weniger hab dafür doppelt so schnell fahr. Ich find leider nicht wo da rumgeschraubt wurde.  Die Effekt der  Superzeitlupe hatte ich in nem Replay. Das Auto wurde plötzlich ganz langsam und war ein paar Sek. im Schnecktempo mit fullspeed Sound in einer Kurve festgefahren, dann hat es mit nem Satz die verpasste Optik durch Sprung mal nach vorne wo sound und Bild wieder syncron waren.

Ich will den Effekt nicht mehr . Ich will den alten 1.0 Spielverlauf mit den 1.1 behobenen Fehlern haben

P.S. Das Geschwindikeitsgefühl vermittelt mir dass der Fluss nicht mehr konstant ist, sonder k.A von irgendwas Einfluss nimmt. Wer empfindet das ebenso??


----------



## Danger23 (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm, ich muss sagen das ich dies bezüglich keine Auffälligkeiten bemerkt habe. Ich find sogar das es jetzt bei mir besser läuft. Aber ich bin halt kein Maßstab. Spiel mit einer HD4850 mit 512 MB Ram auf 1280x1024.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Mai 2011)

@ AchtBit 
Also Ich kann es nicht bestätigen.
Das Speed-Gefühl ist besser nicht stark aber etwas besser. 
Das Spiel läuft flüssiger bei mir als ohne Patch. 

Check mal deine Treiber oder schau nach ob etwas anderes das Spiel blockt. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2011)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel jetzt auch flüssiger - dadurch wird der Speed-Effekt sogar noch besser 

Ich habe jetzt fast alle Events - jetzt stehen nur noch die Ausdauerevents an. Welches Auto ist dafür am besten?


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,
mir ist der Zeitlupeneffekt heute auch bei einer Wiederholung aufgefallen. Es hat begonnen als ich den Drift eingeleitet habe. War das vor dem Patch nicht so? 
Ich finde es auf jeden Fall nicht soo toll. Hab auch nur kurz ohne Patch gespielt, jedoch iszt mir die Performanceverbesserung sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (6. Mai 2011)

Hmm,also rein vom gefühl her hat sich die 1.0 version besser angefühlt.
Ich hatte zuvor aber auch gar keine probleme,weder inputlag noch was
die performence angeht
Läuft auf 1920x1200 alles auf anschlag und die frames sind nur bei nachtrennen
unter 40fps und das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl stimmt bei mir sehr wohl wenn ich z.B.
über die Nordschleife brettere


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2011)

Also die Killerstrecke für Perfomance ist ohne Zweifel die "Circuit Zolder". Da droppen die Frames bei mir massenhaft, besonders wenn noch 15 KI Gegner mit auf der Stecke sind.

Bei einem Rennen ist mir was lustiges aufgefallen: das Rennen startet fliegend in der letzten Schikane vor der Zielgeraden, bei Grün ist man mitten in der Kurve. Alle CPU Gegner steht da so hart auf dem Gas, dass sie alle samt links ins Kiesbett brettern und man ohne Probleme auf einen Schlag 10 Plätze gut macht


----------



## AchtBit (8. Mai 2011)

Bei mir lag das irgendwie am Treiber. Der Cat 11.4 ist Mist für shift2. Hab wieder den 11.3 mit dem rennt es perfekt. Beim 11.4er muss man Block write für die Graka deaktivieren sonst hat man schwarze Texturen an den Autos und CCC muss installiert sein sonst blinken manchaml die Autos grün. Der Treiber ist definitiv nicht für shift2 1.01 zu empfehlen.  Ich hab jetzt noch die 'no crash effekts' Mod aktiviert und mauss sagen einer der besten Mods. Keinerlei negative Begleiterscheinungen, eindlich kein Augekrebs mehr und zudem steigerts noch deutlich die Performance. So mancher Crash kann nun auch mit einer artistischen Einlage entschärft werden


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

HAst Du mal nen Link zu dieser Mod?

Sind euch schonmal die Mücken aufgefallen? XD Zu sehen oben rechts in Anhang.


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2011)

Ach das sind Mücken 
Ich dachte das wäre irgendwie Schmutz (zB Erde).


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube die haben das aus diesem Video geklaut! 

YouTube - Pikes Peak run

Mückes End  @ 2,51min. Achtet auch mal auf das ?UFO? bei 1,45min. 
Übrigens ein sehr Geiler Film! 

Achja, falls interesse besteht konnt ihr in meinen Teamspaek kommen heute abend um acht. Denke das wird ganz witzig.


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Achja, falls interesse besteht konnt ihr in meinen Teamspaek kommen heute abend um acht. Denke das wird ganz witzig.



Ok, dann werde ich mal reinschauen.


----------



## AchtBit (8. Mai 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> HAst Du mal nen Link zu dieser Mod?
> 
> Sind euch schonmal die Mücken aufgefallen? XD Zu sehen oben rechts in Anhang.



Musst angemeldet sein um Laden zu können. Bekommst von mir zipped im Anhang. Und ja es gibt auch ne Mod die Effekte auf der Scheibe entfernt. Jedoch sind dabei Transparenttexturen zum Einsatz gekommen. Also bringt nicht wirklich was im Gegensatz zu dem entfernten Schleudertrauma, das steigert die Performance spürbar. 

Man mich stinkt das an dass der Caterham Roadster seid dem Patch hinüber ist . Wie ham dies nur geschafft so einen üblen Animationsfehler in das Auto zu patchen


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Hey Cool, Danke für das hochladen der Mod! 

Was ist denn mit dem Caterham jetzt?


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn man beim Caterham die dritte Ansicht man und nur ein bisschen lenkt, wird sofort ein kompletter Lenkeinschlag angezeigt


----------



## kero81 (8. Mai 2011)

Oha...  Mir ist eben beim Skyline aufgefallen das er automatisch gegenlenkt wenn ich nach links oder rechts lenke. Ich mach mal ein Video von. Ist euch auch aufgefallen das die Räder beim rückwärts fahren schlackern?  Sieht ganz schön komisch aus...


----------



## AchtBit (8. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn man beim Caterham die dritte Ansicht man und nur ein bisschen lenkt, wird sofort ein kompletter Lenkeinschlag angezeigt


 

Da musst erst mal fahren. Das ist erst beschi... Da eiert Achse wie an der Schnur mitgeschleift hin und her, sie reagiert dazu noch auf Richtungswechsel und hupft in scharfen Kurfen wie ein Flummi. Das ist so Kakke, die solln bloss gucken , dass das schnell wieder funzt. Du willst ja auch nicht dein Lenkrad unkontrollierten hin und her baumeln sehen wenn du fährst.


----------



## Bu11et (10. Mai 2011)

Hi Leuts, versuch mich erstmals auch mal ernsthaft an einem Rennspiel. Und bin anscheinend mit Shift 2 etwas überfordert . Hab meinen Wagen (Renault Megane RS) ein wenig getunt und komm nicht weiter, weil ich keinen "passenden" Wagen verfüge. Im Spiel wird empfohlen einen neuen Wagen zu kaufen (but no money ) oder diverse Teile deinstalieren. 
Weiß einer nen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Galford (10. Mai 2011)

Die Konsolenspieler scheinen schon am 17. Mai den nächsten DLC zu bekommen. Microsoft-Honk Major Nelson listet für den 17. Mai ein "Game Add-on" names "Shift 2: Speed Hunters".


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn das wirklich so ist, na ja ist es mir egal.
Der erste Patch ist da und ich wäre nicht verwundert über EA´s Art PC Spielern DANKE zu sagen.
Der Support ist schon mal sowas von schlecht. 
Mein Problem mit Crysis ist das ich meinen CD Kay Online nicht nutzen kann bzw. nicht mehr da er nicht gültig sein soll. (wurde nicht Online gekauft)
Anruf bei EA nach 16min Warteschleife habe ich aufgegeben. 
Und genau das erwarte ich auch bei Shift, alles was Geld bring ist OK alles was es nicht bringt wird zurück gestelt bzw. eingestelt. 
Das PC Spieler entweder lange auf einen DLC warten können oder ihn erst garnicht bekommen wundert mich nicht. 
EA ist pleite und braucht jeden Cent, da wird es wohl kaum drin sein Arbeit für eine Portierung in kauf zu nehmen. 

Na ja ich bin froh das dass Game läuft und wir eine schöne User Gemeinschaft gefunden haben. (Need for Speed Shift Freunde) Das ist mir persönlich mehr wert als jeder DLC.

Mfg EDDIE


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Mai 2011)

Eddie du sagst es und hast eindeutig recht

Wir haben unsere Gruppe und brauchen kein DLC


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2011)

Sehe ich genauso!  Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal. Wenn ich die Woche abends mal früher zuhause bin, setze ich mich nochmal an die Rekorde. Da muss noch was passieren.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. Mai 2011)

Danke "Chester", ich finde es sicher schade das EA uns PC Spieler so im Stich lässt oder wie man auch sagen könnte "vernachlässigt".
Aber unsere Gruppe ist so schön und macht so Spaß das man über solche Dinge hinweg sehen kann. 
Und wen in Zukunft noch mehr bei unseren Rennen mit machen und diese natürlich auch öfter stattfinden wird es sicher immer lustiger mit der Zeit. 

Mfg EDDIE


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hi Leuts, versuch mich erstmals auch mal ernsthaft an einem Rennspiel. Und bin anscheinend mit Shift 2 etwas überfordert . Hab meinen Wagen (Renault Megane RS) ein wenig getunt und komm nicht weiter, weil ich keinen "passenden" Wagen verfüge. Im Spiel wird empfohlen einen neuen Wagen zu kaufen (but no money ) oder diverse Teile deinstalieren.
> Weiß einer nen Lösungsvorschlag?


 Der Renault ist dein erstes Auto oder? Der sollte auch ungetunt locker für die ersten Events reichen. 
Die Modern D Serie ist für den Renault. Danach kommt die Hotlap Herausforderung, da brauchst du kein Auto, dir werden für diese Events welche geliehen. Mit dem Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione, Aston Martin V8 Vantage N400 und dem Porsche 911 GT3 RS muss man jeweils eine Strecke fahren und die Zielzeit unterbieten.
Dann kommt die Modern C Einladung, da wird dir ein Lotus Exige S gestellt den du dann auch behalten darfst. Dann kannst du auch ohne weiteres Geld ausgeben die Modern C Rennen fahren. Danach sollte man locker genug Geld haben um auch mal Autos zu kaufen die man haben will/muß.


----------



## Bu11et (11. Mai 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Der Renault ist dein erstes Auto oder? Der sollte auch ungetunt locker für die ersten Events reichen.
> Die Modern D Serie ist für den Renault. Danach kommt die Hotlap Herausforderung, da brauchst du kein Auto, dir werden für diese Events welche geliehen. Mit dem Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione, Aston Martin V8 Vantage N400 und dem Porsche 911 GT3 RS muss man jeweils eine Strecke fahren und die Zielzeit unterbieten.
> Dann kommt die Modern C Einladung, da wird dir ein Lotus Exige S gestellt den du dann auch behalten darfst. Dann kannst du auch ohne weiteres Geld ausgeben die Modern C Rennen fahren. Danach sollte man locker genug Geld haben um auch mal Autos zu kaufen die man haben will/muß.


 
Danke für den Tipp . Habe übrigens die drei Strecken auf Zeit bereits hinter mir.


----------



## alm0st (11. Mai 2011)

Für Levelaufstiege bekommst du ebenfalls Autos geschenkt (später z.B. nen Porsche 911 GT3)


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2011)

Bin grade etwas verwirrt. Wie kann man Nitro und Handbremse verwenden. Hab schon alle Tasten gedrückt


----------



## Danger23 (11. Mai 2011)

@ich558 das kannst du im Optionsmenü einstellen. Spielst du mit Tastatur oder Lenkrad? Hast du die Standardbelegung gelassen? Wenn ja ist Nitro auf der rechten Shift Taste und die Handbremse auf der Leertaste.

Edit sagt: Eddie da geb ich dir voll recht. Ich pfeif auf EA was DLCs und so betrifft. Natürlich würd ich mich darüber freuen aber ehrlich mir mach das Spiel mit Euch auch so viel Spaß. Das Rekord aufstellen macht echt viel Spaß. Und es ist echt super eine so große Freundesliste zu haben.


----------



## AlexBW (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Eine Frage. Es hat zwar hier schonmal jemand geschrieben, aber ich finde es nicht mehr. Ich spiele auf einem Xbox-Pad und hab schon viele Einstellungen durch. Doch es ist nicht gerade leicht einfach nur geradeaus zu fahren. Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem und/oder hat eine Lösung?


----------



## Danger23 (12. Mai 2011)

@AlexBW schau mal auf die Startseite dieses Threads. Dort findest du unter mods einen Downloadlink wo du das Problem des Inputlags beheben kannst.


----------



## Galford (12. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt ist es offiziell: der nächste DLC für die Konsolen bietet Drag und Standing Mile Rennen:
Speed Hunters


----------



## kero81 (12. Mai 2011)

Dann hoffen wir mal das dieser DLC auch für uns erscheint.  Wäre echt Genial!


----------



## Goner (12. Mai 2011)

lust auf online zocken jetzt??


----------



## Freeak (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe wirklich das EA die DLC-Politik ändert. Denn diese geht mir auf den Sack. 

NFS Hot Pursuit: Kolsoleros: 5 DLC´s PC Gamer: 1 (Kostenlose und unglaubliche 3!!! Autos)

NFS Shift 2 Unleas Unleashed: Konsoleros 2 DLC´s PC Gamer: 0

Ist ne Super Statistik die EA da Fährt. Da merkt man ganz genau das man als PC-Gamer nur noch 3te Klasse Zocker ist.
*
*


----------



## Own3r (12. Mai 2011)

Mir fällt zu der DLC S****** auch nichts mehr ein. Ich frage mich warum die den PC so benachteiligen!? Wenn man Glück hat bringt EA die DLCs kostenlos für den PC .


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Mai 2011)

Ich sage auch nicht mehr zu EA und seinem Support für Spieler und DLCs usw. auser Stress bringt es nicht und die Zeit wird es bringen ob Ea uns PC Spieler noch leiden kann. 
Oder alle schreiben eine E-Mail an EA und beschweren sich. 
Am besten 1.000.000 Spieler zu gleich das der Server von EA down geht als Strafe! 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Mai 2011)

Die können mir mir mit den DLC´s gestohlen bleiben, es ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt diese Sachen gleich mit der Vollversion mitzuliefern.


----------



## Freeak (13. Mai 2011)

Von mir aus können se DLC´s machen, ich kaufe sowieso nur die die mich auch wiklich interessieren. Zumal wenn der Preis stimmt kann man es auch kaufen. Gerade wie bei Steam mit den Weekend Deals & Co. Da sind öfters mal DLC´s und Konsorten Extrem in Preis Gesenkt so das sich ein Kauf Lohnt.


Sicherlich steht auch jedem die Entscheidug Frei zuzuschlagen. Persönlich würde ICH nie die DLC´s für COD Kaufen, egal wie Günstig die Karten über Steam angeboten werden. Das hat 2 Gründe:

1. Sind die Preise völlig Übertrieben den weit über 2,90 Euro für 5 Karten von denen welche sogar noch aus dem Vorgänger stammen ist einfach umverschämt und einfach nur Dreist.
2. Ist Activision Blzzard eine Geldgeile firma, deren Politik mich dazu bewegen wird nie wieder ein game vond enen zu kaufen (von Blizzard Interessiert mich eh nix)

Außerdem Zocke ich den Cheaterveseuchten MP auch nicht weswegen es Rausgeschmissenen Geld wäre. Und nicht jeder DLC Reizt mich, wenn ich für nen Shooter, neue Waffen Outfits oder so nen Spaß bekommen würde kaufe ich das zu 90% nicht, wenn ich aber wie für nen Game wie NFS eben neue Spielmodi, Autos und dergleichen erhalte sehe ich das als wesentlich Attraktiver an und kaufe das in den meisten faälle auch. (insofern für PC verfügbar )

Das alles ändert natürlich nichts daran das man die Vermutung anstellt das es aus den fast Fertigen Game Entfernt wurde, um es Später wieder teuer zu verhökern. Und ich glaube auch das das bei vielen DLC´s zutrifft.

Aber am Erfolg der DLC´s sind auch die ganzen Konsolenkiddies schuld, denn wenn ich Lese das _*1,4*_ _*MILLIONEN*_ X-Box 360 User das neuste Kartenpaket für Black Ops gekauft haben, frage ich mich wie viele Gehirnamputierte Menschen es Weltweit eigentlich gibt (Gott lass Hirn regnen). Und das ist ja noch nichtmal für PC verfürbar (erst in 3 Wochen) also nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Und solange die Hersteller mit diesem Geschäftsmodell die leute ausnehmen können und mächtiug gewinn machen wird sich daran auch nix ändern.


----------



## Danger23 (13. Mai 2011)

Stimmt an der DLC Politik wird sich nicht so schnell was ändern. Aber die Stellen die DLC´s wenigstens auch für den PC zu Verfügung. Nur EA sch*** auf die PC Spieler und das ist was, was ich echt nicht verstehen kann. Und was mich noch nervt, dass es was die Grafik gibt auch nicht wirklich große Sprünge in letzter Zeit gab und daran ist auch dieser Konsolenvirus Schuld. Den deren Uralt Hardware kann einfach ned mehr und so müssen wir uns mit minderer Qualität, mieser Steuerung und, und, und zufrieden geben. Aber wenigstens hat EA das Spiel ganz gut hinbekommen bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## alm0st (13. Mai 2011)

Tja, das ist halt EAs Art Danke zu sagen. In Zukunft werden wahrscheinlich die Spiele auch nicht mehr gepatched... kostet ja schließlich Zeit und Geld und die Konsolen Community is ja eh viel ertragsreicher 

Irgendwie ärgerts mich da schon wieder, dass ich mir das Spiel gekauft hab - auch wenns bisher viel Spaß gemacht hat


----------



## Galford (13. Mai 2011)

Bezüglich der DLCs und dem 2ten Patch:
Auf Seite 70 hier im Forum, hatte ich ja auf den Thread zum zweiten Patch bei Nogrip verlinkt.

Der aktuelle Stand der Veränderungen, die im zweiten Patch enthalten sein werden, ist dort im Startpost angegeben:



> Implemented already for the second patch:
> 
> - Multi-player collision improvements.
> - Additional anti-alasing mode (MLAA).
> ...


 
Das was für mich am interessantesten ist, habe ich "fett" formatiert.

Der Punkt "PC DLC support (Publisher driven release decision)" war ja schon von Anfang an bei den Änderungen dabei.
Das "Publisher driven release decision" bedeutet natürlich, dass weiterhin EA letztlich die Entscheidung fällt, ob die DLCs für die PC Version erscheinen oder nicht.

Meine Vermutung und Hoffnung ist, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass wir mit oder nach dem Release des zweiten Patches, zumindest das Legends Pack erwerben werden können. Sonst würde man sich wohl kaum die Mühe machen, den DLC Support einzubauen. Allerdings wird der/die DLC eher nicht kostenlos sein, denn sonst würde man die Inhalte wohl einfach per Patch reinpatchen und nicht ein System einbauen um DLCs zu unterstützen.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass kein DLC für die PC Version kommt. Versprechen oder garantieren kann ich nichts - auch ich kann ohne Bestätigung seitens EA nur vermuten und mutmaßen. Ich würde mal den 2ten Patch abwarten und sehen was sich dann kurzfristig ergibt. Sollte es ein bis zwei Wochen nach dem Release von Patch2 keine Ankündigung bzgl. der DLCs geben, dann wird wohl auch nichts mehr kommen. 

Das der DLC Support von EA auf den PC aber (trotzdem) unter aller Sau ist, darf ruhig gesagt werden.




_Edit:_
Die PC Games meldet:
*Shift 2 Unleashed - Speedhunters-DLC kommt doch für den PC*


> Shift 2 Unleashed-Spieler *aller Plattformen* können sich ab dem *17. Mai* den Speedhunters-DLC für das Need for Speed-Spiel herunterladen


 
_Edit 2:_ 
Anscheinend wir eine PC Version in der Pressemitteilung zum Speedhunters DLC erwähnt (laut PC Games)

_Edit 3:_
EA Deutschland gibt den PC als Plattform für das Speedhunters DLC an:
Erlebe Rennkultur von Tokio bis Los Angeles mit dem Shift 2 Unleashed Speedhunters Content-Pack - EA-News


> Das Shift 2 Unleashed Speedhunters-Pack ist ab dem 17.Mai 2011 für *PC* und Xbox 360 erhältlich. PlayStation 3 Besitzer können das Pack im PlayStation Store erwerben, sobald das PSN wieder erreichbar ist.


 
Ist das ein Fehler bei EA Deutschland? Ist es denen nur zu früh rausgerutscht? Warum finde ich diese Info nicht auf den US Seiten?


_Edit 4:_
Falls es kommt: hier gibt es noch einige Screenshots und Infos.

_Edit 5:_
NFS Planet hat mit EA gesprochen: 
NFS-Planet - Shift 2 Unleashed, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift


			
				 NFS Planet schrieb:
			
		

> Um klarzustellen, wir haben soeben von EA die Info erhalten, dass das Speedhunters Pack - wie zu erwarten - definitiv nicht am 17. Mai für PC erscheinen wird!
> Derzeit gibt es leider auch keine Informationen, ob es überhaupt jemals die DLC Pakete für den PC geben wird.


 
Bei EA Deutschland ist aber der DLC für den PC noch gelistet. Wissen die eigentlich bald was sie wollen? Ich lass mich hier doch nicht veräppeln


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2011)

Aber das DLC wird dann doch nicht kostenlos, oder? Weil irgendwann wurde hier im Forum erwähnt, dass es vllt. umsonst sein wird


----------



## msdd63 (13. Mai 2011)

Wo finde ich die gespeicherten Wiederhohlungen


----------



## Freeak (14. Mai 2011)

So wie nun Bekannt wurde Handelte es sich um einen Fehler das EA den DLC auch für PC angekündigt hat. (Ouelle: NFS-Planet ) Der DLC wird also "Freundlicherweise" nur den PC Gamern Vorenthalten, Konsoleros bekommen dem Spaß natürlich zum kauf angeboten. Wie überaus Freundlich EA doch ist......


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2011)

Das finde ich aber echt mal vorzüglich von EA, dass sie einen DLC anbieten, die die Konsoleros spielen können 

Ich frage mich was das Marketing von EA zu der PC Situation sagt


----------



## Galford (14. Mai 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> So wie nun Bekannt wurde Handelte es sich um einen Fehler das EA den DLC auch für PC angekündigt hat.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich hatte meinem Post bereits heute um 04:08 ergänzt. Wenn ich Mist schreibe (weil EA Mist baut), bügle ich es auch wieder aus.
Aber stimmt, dass dürften einige übersehen haben, also ist es natürlich okay, dass du es nochmal erwähnst. Versteht mich nicht falch, ich will nur klarstelle, dass wenn ich Falschinformation poste, dass ich auch i.d.R. auch selbst versuche das wieder richtig zu stellen.


----------



## alm0st (16. Mai 2011)

Äh was jetzt?

Shift 2: Speedhunter-DLC auch für PC - ea electronic arts, need for speed shift 2


----------



## Freeak (16. Mai 2011)

Super.... mal Hü mal Hot, wie in der Politik da weiß auch die Linke hand nicht was die rechte macht. Und der Kunde ist dennoch wieder der Angearschte, da er in Unwissenheit und Unsicherheit Leben muss.

Schonmal danke an EA.  Ich gebe euch noch 1 Jahr und ihr Schafft es eine noch bescheidenere Firmenpolitik zu machen als unsere Eigenen Politiker richtige Politik. Das kann nicht jeder....


----------



## meckswell (16. Mai 2011)

Das DLC ab dem 17.5. zum Download, das is ja quasi schon morgen, mal schaun 

Ich hab ja die DVD-Version, wie zahlt man das, per Pay Pal oder so?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Mai 2011)

Zahlen? Das soll es Umsonst geben und gut ist 
Es reicht doch wenn die Konsolen zocker dafür Geld ausgeben


----------



## Galford (16. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema DLC. Lest bitte doch nochmal was Freeak geschrieben hat (und auch ich, in meinem längeren Post auf der vorherigen Seite). Das beruht alles auf einer Falschmeldung von EA und PC Games:

Nochmal, der Link zu NFS-Planet mit der News und der Klarstellung:
NFS-Planet - Shift 2 Unleashed, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift


Bisher habe ich noch keine Webseite gesehen, außer der Pc Games und der PCGH, die behauptet das der DLC für die PC Version erscheint. Die PCGH hat bestimmt nur die Falschmeldung der PC Games übernommen. Zumindest der Newsverfasser der PC Games wurde auch bei den Kommentaren darauf hingewiesen, hat aber nicht reagiert.


Bei EA heißt es mittlerweile wieder:


> Das SHIFT 2 Unleashed Speedhunters-Pack ist ab dem 17.Mai 2011 für Xbox 360 erhältlich. PlayStation 3 Besitzer können das Pack im PlayStation Store erwerben, sobald das PSN wieder erreichbar ist.


 
Erlebe Rennkultur von Tokio bis Los Angeles mit dem Shift 2 Unleashed Speedhunters Content-Pack - EA-News

Das bedeutet nicht, dass es gar keinen DLC geben wird, aber die Falschmeldung ist eben auch keine Bestätigung, dass es einen geben wird.

Edit:
Der User Lexx hier auf PCGH behauptet der DLC für den PC sei bereits im Umlauf. Wer den DLC findet, bitte gerne mit Beweis-Screenshot. Danke.

Edit 2:
Nur zu Anmerkung: erst der zweite Patch für die PC Version fügt überhaupt die DLC Unterstützung hinzu. Bevor der zweite Patch nicht erscheint, gibt es auch kein offizielle DLC Unterstützung.


----------



## meckswell (16. Mai 2011)

Dann kauf ich mir halt ne Xbox


----------



## Freeak (16. Mai 2011)

Fein, Kauf dir ne X-Box und lass dich schön von MS übern Tisch ziehen. Ich sage Nur: X-Box Live, Marketplace, Zubehör, das alles Kostet mehr Geld als es dir lieb ist. Aber wenn du dir gerne Ketten anlegen lässt, bitte nur zu, ich halte dich nicht auf.

Aber nur wegen 1 (oder auch 2) Titeln extra auf ne Konsole Umsatteln Lohnt sich weder Finanziell noch anderweitig. Aber deine Entscheidung.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (16. Mai 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Dann kauf ich mir halt ne Xbox



Das meinst jetzt aber nicht im ernst...oder?Wenn ja 

Und was den Support von EA an uns Pc`ler angeht ist es ja nicht das erste
mal wo sie uns benachteiligen oder sogar ganz links liegen lassen


----------



## AchtBit (17. Mai 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> .
> 
> Edit 2:
> Nur zu Anmerkung: erst der zweite Patch für die PC Version fügt überhaupt die DLC Unterstützung hinzu. Bevor der zweite Patch nicht erscheint, gibt es auch kein offizielle DLC Unterstützung.



Die Shift2 PC Version ist DLC ready und für 3 DLCs sind bereits die fertige Schnittstellen Scripts vorhanden


----------



## Galford (17. Mai 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Die Shift2 PC Version ist DLC ready und für 3 DLCs sind bereits die fertige Schnittstellen Scripts vorhanden


 

Shift 2 : Post patch 1 discussion/what's coming in the second patch - NoGripRacing Forums



> Implemented already for *the second patch*:
> 
> - Multi-player collision improvements.
> - Additional anti-alasing mode (MLAA).
> *- PC DLC support (Publisher driven release decision).*


 
Hat ja niemand behauptet, dass nicht schon die ein oder andere Datei vorhanden ist (hier im Forum gibt es ja teilweise Beweisscreenshots), aber wart es halt mal ab was sich mit dem 2ten Patch ändert und was hinzugefügt wird oder nicht - dann reden wir weiter. Und außerdem hatte ich im zweiten Satz geschrieben, dass es vor dem 2ten Patch keine offizielle Unterstützung von DLCs gibt - und das ist auch so korrekt. Ohne den 2ten Patch wirst du aller Voraussicht nach die DLC nicht spielen können (oder zumindest legal aktivieren bzw. erwerben können) - es sei denn du machst dich selbst daran zu schaffen!

Also, kann man davon ausgehen, das VOR dem Erscheinen des 2ten Patchs, kein DLC veröffentlich wird, und der 2te Patch für die DLC installiert werden muss (wie gesagt, es sei denn jemand macht sich daran selbst zu schaffen). Erst 2ter Patch, dann DLC.

Und wenn es so kommt, was war dann jetzt an meiner Aussage falsch?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Mai 2011)

Das ist alles so _krank_  Die Spiele mitsamt DLC's werden auf Workstations, also _PC's_, entwickelt und sollen letztendlich _ausschließlich_ nur für Konsolen erscheinen? Da wird EA mal wieder die Rechnung ohne die pfiffige Modding-Community machen. Das Ferrari-Pack gab's letztendlich auch für PC  Das Marketing bei EA entbehrt eh' jeglicher Logik und Menschenverstand 
Mit diversend Mods von NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads habe ich mir "mein" Shift 2 passend gebastelt. Ist kinderleicht: copy & paste  Zum Bleistift Fliegendreck und Ölflecken auf der Windschutzscheibe, welche nach ein paar Sekunden wie von Geisterhand von selbst verschwindet...  This is _real_ Racing  Tss-tss, EA/Slighty Mad


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (18. Mai 2011)

Leute aber diesmal ist es nicht so einfach neue Wagen usw reinzubringen.... zusätzliche Autos und strecken gehen nur über ein BFF Tool, welches eigenständig BFF dateien schreiben kann, da es kein loose befehl gibt....

Zur zeit können wir nur Autos ersetzten und dann auch nur wenn die positionen der Reifen mit dem Auto passen was wir ersetzen wollen....da die vdfm verschlüsselt ist kann man da keine werte ändern....

Natürlich gibt es auch schon andere Autos in shift2....z.b. der Käfer, der F458 usw... aber alles reine glücksache weil einige Werte einfach passen.... das sind aber nur Zusätze, klar könnte man mit ein BFF creator.... die DLC reinbringen aber ohne ünmöglich..... Daher brauch sich noch keiner freuen das wir modder da mal kurz die autos zusatzlich reinbringen mit karriere, es ist für mich viel einacher das legend pack in Shift1 reinzubringen als in Shift2 auch das speedhunterpack wird auch einfacher sein in Shift1 reinzubringen als in Shift2....

Natürlich sind viele einträge und dateien von den DLC's in Shift2 aber die Bff Dateien sind net erweiterbar sondern nur mit der gleichen anzahl von dateien zu ersetzen, sonst könnte man einfach den rest der fehlenden Dateien in den BFF's erweitern und fertig....

bin so verärgert über Shift2 - wir dürfen es net mehr wirklich modden und die DLC dürfen wir auch net haben.... daher werde ich shift2 net mehr lange zocken, und fange dann an mich mit den Konvertieren der WAgen von shift2+DLC nach Shift1 zu beschäftigen und dann folgen die strecken...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Mai 2011)

Nemesis28021982 schrieb:


> ...wird auch einfacher sein in Shift2 reinzubringen als in Shift2...


Schreibfehler! 
Im Ernst: Meinen ausdrücklichen Respekt und Dank an alle Modder für die vielen fantastischen Mods  Dank eueres ehrenamtlichen Engagements wird manch ein Spiel erst _richtig_ spielenswert, sorgt für Dauermotivation. Mal ehrlich, Shift 2 im "Serienzustand (Patch 1.01)" bietet viel Raum für Verbesserungen. Ein Weile wird's mich noch bei Shift 2 halten, avisiere aber nach Erscheinen den Umstieg auf rFactor 2
rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central
bzw.
rFactor-2.de
Gewiss, ist schon ein "Schwergewicht" in Sachen SimRacing, hier trifft m.E. die Marketing-Aussage "_This_ is real Racing" eher zu. Zudem ist schon der aktuelle Titel rFactor 
rFactor Central - Community Driven Sim Racing Resource for rFactor | rFactor Car mods, rFactor Tracks, Car Setups, rFactor Screenshots
das beste Beispiel für ein offenen Umgang mit der Modding-Community. Slighty Mad bzw. EA ist wohl bekannt, dass bereits an Shift 1 viel "rumgemoddet" wurde, weswegen mir unerklärlich ist, warum im zweiten Teil den Moddern so viele Steine in den Weg gelegt werden.


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (18. Mai 2011)

oh danke brennmeister... aber du wusstest ja was ich meine 

rfactor2, werde ich auch ausprbieren, ganz klar, aber ich hoffe auf GTR3.... 

Is auch klar, das wir shift1 interessanter gemacht haben... auch grade der anfang von DJ und Quad, die das DLC gemacht haben.... dann meine eigenen Wagen usw.... sonst wäre shift1 bei mir nie auf ein Std Konto von 750 gekommen, da ich es schon sehr früh inne ecke geschmissen hatte, aber ich liebe es einfach meine Lemans, SGT500 und EGT zufahren.... und glaub mir wenn ich könnte hätte ich alle meine Mods schon längst in Shift2 und da bin ich net der einzige....

Aber was mir jetzte fehlt is z.B. die ADAC Masters GT in Shift... die ich auf jedenfall machen werde !

und nochmal zu Rfactor2------ WSGT2


----------



## mumble_GLL (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab eine Frage, und zwar: mit welchem Auto kann man am besten Driften und welches Setup ist für den entsprechenden Wagen am besten. Ich fahre für den Drift den Toyota Supra, hab auch schon den Mazda mal genommen aber der geht mir ein wenig zu sehr ab. Ich habe aber ein kleines Problem beim Driften. Ich bekomme zwar meistens die vom Spiel vorgegebene Punktzahl oder auch ein wenig mehr, aber wenns darum geht, Freunde zu überbieten siehts eher mager aus. Kann mir vllt. einer helfen? 
Mir ist aufgefallen, das kurz vor Ende der ersten Runde auf Miami, ich, obwohl ich noch am Driften war KEINE Punkte bekam. Erst einige Sekunden später bekam ich wieder welche. Ist das ein Bug oder was?

Hier mal ein Drit-Video von mir auf Miami und Millenium:
YouTube - Shift 2 Unleashed: Drift


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Mai 2011)

@Nemesis28021982: In Sachen GTR3 bin ich _sehr_ gespannt, nach meinen Erkenntnissen soll es _auch_ ein plattformübergreifendes (PC/PS3/X-Box) Spiel werden...
Wo finden sich Deine Mods? Ich bin davon ausgegangen, hier: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (18. Mai 2011)

für shift2 hab ich keine meiner autos rausgebracht.... hab zwar mal dran rumgebastelt aber da ich die VDFM net bearbeiten kann lass ich den quatsch erstmal  

http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/113602994-4.jpg

musst unter Shift1 und dann unter RN realese Group gucken.....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Yup, werde ich mal checken. Wir "sehen" uns dann bei rFactor 2  Ich werde mich aller Voraussicht nach im "Dunstkreis" der Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V. 'rumtreiben...


----------



## AchtBit (21. Mai 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Shift 2 : Post patch 1 discussion/what's coming in the second patch - NoGripRacing Forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähhm..tja gute Frage aber in den Scripts sind die DLCs(die ersten 3)bereits aufgeführt. Wahrscheinlich ist mit dem Support sowas wie eine Menü Optionen, um die DLCs zu verwalten, laden  installieren zu können.


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wenn ihr ein Logitech Lenkrad besitzt und den Logitech Profiler installiert habt, startet der Profiler bei euch auch immer wenn man das Spiel startet?

Ich habe nämlich jetzt mal den Xbox 360 Controller angeschlossen und wenn ich dann das Spiel starte, wird immer der Profiler mitgestartet. Ich weiß nicht wie man das deaktivieren kann


----------



## Goner (21. Mai 2011)

lass die logitech software ganz weg...hab sie auch nicht auf´m rechner...läuft ohne besser...


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

Aber ich glaube dann funktioniert mein Logitech G27 nicht mehr richtig (LEDs, 900°). Naja ist auch nicht ganz so schlimm - es wundert mich nur


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Mai 2011)

Ne,bei mir startet sie nicht aber wenn der Logitech Profieler nicht läuft und ich dann
Shift starte dann komm ich nach dem ladebildschirm wieder direkt zurück zum desktop.
Ansonsten läuft mein G27 normal(900°),egal ob mit oder ohne software...das einzige was
nicht funktioniert sind die leds für`s getriebe...aber die haben bei mir in noch keinem game
geleuchtet


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

Genaus so ist es bei mir auch. Die LEDs leuchten auch nur bei einigen Spielen wie zB F1 2010.


----------



## Bu11et (23. Mai 2011)

Sagt ma kann mir mal einer verraten, wie man in diesem Game driften soll ? Das ist ja unspielbar, wie die das gemacht haben. Habs bis jetzt nur mit Lenkrad + Pedalen ausprobiert. Meint ihr mit Tastatur bzw. joistick gehts besser?


----------



## Freeak (23. Mai 2011)

Ja das Driften ist in den ersten Schritten noch recht Easy, da habe ich es mit den 240SX und nem Nissan Silvia noch ganz gut hinbekommen, später (wenn es um über 1000 Driftpunkte geht) ists mit diesen Kisten wirklich Schwer.

Das optimum zum Driften sind 500-600 PS, sowie ne Einstellung der Gänge zwischen 2-3, aber man muss schon nen Mechatroniker haben wenn man ne perfektes Setup haben will. Also mit Taststur geht in den ersten rennen, Später ist das Gamepad aber unerlässlich. Sicher kann man auch mit tastatur gut driften, aber nen passendes Setup ist da Pflicht. einer der grüde weswegen ich Shift 2 aktuell nicht mehr Spiele. Der andere ist die DLC-Politik.


----------



## Bu11et (23. Mai 2011)

Ich krieg ja nicht mal das erste Rennen mit den Donat hin .


----------



## Papzt (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe meine Probleme bei der 8


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Driftrennen nur mit dem Gamepad geschafft - anders sind die mMn nicht möglich.

@Freek: Ich habe mit dem 240SX alle Rennen der Driftkategorie gemeistert


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (23. Mai 2011)

Wer driften will muss üben üben üben und auch mal runter gehen vom voll Gas. 
Wer es lehrne will kann gern um Tipps bitten. 

mfg EDDIE

Beweis.: YouTube - ‪Toyota Supra Extrem Drift [HD]‬‏  <---ICH


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. Mai 2011)

Ja Driften ist ne wissenschaft für sich...ich komm nicht ganz klar mit dem lenkrad+drift,daß kann
mann an meinen punkten sehenaber ich wäre für`s erste schonmal happy wenn ich überhaupt
spielen könnte


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Mai 2011)

Also nach meinen gewonnenen Erkenntnissen sind die Drift-Events mit Lenkrad fast nicht spielbar. Mit Gamepad mag es besser funktionieren, dass kann's aber echt _nicht_ sein. Slightly Mad hat wohl zu sehr von EA die "Konsolero-Brille" verpasst bekommen  Nee, nee, ich hoffe dann mal auf die kommenden PC-only Rennspiele á la rFactor 2. Gibt ja auch genug Kosolero-exklusive Rennspiele


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Mai 2011)

mal ne Frage: ich habe ein Logitech G 27 Lenkrad... und mir kommt die Lenkung in dem Spiel ziemlich verzögert vor.. habe die Grafikeinstellungen auch schon runtergeschraubt.. allerdings kein unterschied... ist das bei euch auch so ?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (24. Mai 2011)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: ich habe ein Logitech G 27 Lenkrad... und mir kommt die Lenkung in dem Spiel ziemlich verzögert vor.. habe die Grafikeinstellungen auch schon runtergeschraubt.. allerdings kein unterschied... ist das bei euch auch so ?



Also im normal fahl nicht...ich hatte zwar die letzten tage auch probleme mit Shift und der lenkung aber bei mir lag`s am profiel und nicht
an meinem G27.
Aber in deinem fall würde ichs mal mit den einstellungen im game probieren,ansonsten vielleicht den Mod was es für das input lag gibt ausprobieren
Funktioniert die lenkung den bei anderen race games korrekt?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Also im normal fahl nicht...ich hatte zwar die letzten tage auch probleme mit Shift und der lenkung aber bei mir lag`s am profiel und nicht
> an meinem G27.
> Aber in deinem fall würde ichs mal mit den einstellungen im game probieren,ansonsten vielleicht den Mod was es für das input lag gibt ausprobieren
> Funktioniert die lenkung den bei anderen race games korrekt?


 Bei allem gebührenden Respekt, aber sind das nicht etwas _zu_ viele Rechtschreibfehler für diesen kurzen Post? Nein, ich bin _kein_ (Ober-)Lehrer, nur liegt mir die Pflege der deutschen Sprache in Schriftform doch schon etwas am Herzen.
*@ **Katamaranoid* wegen dem Input-Lag: Probiere mal den Mod "Polish Tyre Mod" aus NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - PTMu  aus.
Für Lenkrad-Zocker kann der Mod "No Wheel Mod" ebenfalls von Interesse sein NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - No Wheel Mod by KaNkoiNe  Optisches "Feintuning" bringt der Mod "No Factory Colors" NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - No Factory Colors 
Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. Mai 2011)

lol sorry aber das geht mir aber total am ... vorbei auf deinen hinweiß hin muß
ich mir doch gleich nochmal nen kopf stopfen
Sei froh das i näd im dialekt schrieb den würdasch gar nüt mehr vastoah


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2011)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> lol sorry aber das geht mir aber total am ... vorbei auf deinen hinwei





FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> ß hin muß
> ich mir doch gleich nochmal nen kopf stopfen
> Sei froh das i näd im dialekt schrieb den würdasch gar nüt mehr vastoah



Du meintest, mein Kommentar tangiert Dich peripher. Dann sei es so, tangiert mich  _universus non_. Und wenn Du meinst in Deinem heimischen Dialekt schreiben zu müssen, wäre es für die meisten Forumsteilnehmer ein verbaler Affront.
Weeßte, ick bin een Berliner, da kieckste, wa?!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. Mai 2011)

ich bin jetzt nicht beleidigt oder so aber bitte wenn ich auf da couch
am chilln bin und schnell was tip den konzentrier i mi näd uf di rechtschreibung...
solange mann den sinn versteht und keine gröberen fehler dabei sind
Grüße in Haupstadt   BBH


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen  Danke für die Grüße- gehen postwendend zurück  Jetzt sind wir aber ganz
schön ...


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Mai 2011)

Danke euch für die tipps. Ich werd das Spiel Herz erst mal patchen und dann mal diesen wheel lag patch auch ausprobieren. 
Funktioniert der bei jeder version? Also patch mässig ?   

Greetz

Sent by HTC desire HD


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2011)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Danke euch für die tipps. Ich werd das Spiel Herz erst mal patchen und dann mal diesen wheel lag patch auch ausprobieren. Funktioniert der bei jeder version? Also patch mässig ?   Greetz Sent by HTC desire HD


Bei mir funktioniert es, habe Shift 2 mit Patch 1.01 auf dem Laufenden. Ansonsten die "Read me" lesen


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Mai 2011)

Hi, ja ich habe erst gemerkt, dass mein Spiel noch nicht gepatcht war. Ich habs jetzt gepatcht und jetzt ist keine verzögerung mehr zu spüren. Allerdings war das Force Feedback extrem schwach und der Lenkwiderstand war mal mehr leichtgängig. Das habe ich dann einfach mit den Softwareeinstellungen des G27 gefixt, in dem ich die Einstellungen für den Lenkwiderstand geändert habe und den haken bei "Spiel darf Einstellungen verändern raus habe. Jetzt ist mein Lenkwiderstand Perfekt... allerdings könnte das Force Feedback noch ne Portion mehr vertragen. Gibt es dafür auch einen Mod ?

Übrigens: Ich habe grade eben mit meinem Audi S3 meinen ersten Rundenrekord auf der Nordschleife aufgestellt: 8:00:041. Bin aber im Spiel auch erst bei 8% oder so, an dem Ding ist also bis auf Motorumbau, Reifen, Bremsen und Fahrwerk ( naja klingt ja doch viel... ist aber nich alles ) nicht viel gemacht. Was schafft ihr so ? 

Greetz 
Katamaranoid


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich versteh nicht wie immer von zu schwachen FF die Rede sein kann. Also ich muss echt der Einzige sein, der FF Stärke über die Controller Software einstellen kann.

Nordschleife ca. 6min. Der Witz ist, dass ich an der Speedwall nur 7.45 vorweisen kann. Offiziell neig ich dazu, einfach den kürzesten Weg zu suchen, der dann aber doch zu kurz war. Beim Setuptest hab ich etwa um die 6min.

Edit: Apropo S3.  Brands Hatch Indi hab ich ner 42sek Runde mit dem S3 Werksumbau gefahren. Allerding das verwendete Setup ist ähmmm...paradox zum S3 und ohne Allrad Antrieb ein extra derbes Schleudertrauma.


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich hab auch das FFB über Controller Software eingestellt. Da habe ich 150% und wie gesagt, ich habe den Haken, dass das Spiel die Einstellungen verändern kann raus.
Dennoch is das FFB zu Schwach, ich meine es ist schon Spürbar und alles, könnte aber halt nur ein wenig stärker sein. Hast du auch das G27 ?

Greetz

Edit: Mir ist grade aufgefallen, ich hab noch ein Problem: Sobald ich in den Karriere Modus gehe und dort Rennen fahre, funktioniert meine Zentrierfeder nicht mehr. Beim Zeitfahren unter "Schnell" ist die Steuerung allerdings einwandfrei... habt ihr ne idee ?


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr Lambo und Co. mit Pad


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

Wegen der FF-Probleme mit der Logitech Zockerkurbel: Wie verhält es sich mit dem FF bei anderen Spielen? Habt ihr die Einstellungen im Spiel bzw. Treiber angepasst, also soll das Spiel _oder_ der Treiber das FF bestimmen?
Zum Glück plagen mich nicht diese Sorgen, bei meinem Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) Lenkrad nehme ich alle Einstellungen direkt _im_ Lenkrad vor. Bis zu fünf Profile lassen sich da speichern. Nur mal als Anregung bei einem eventuell geplanten Neukauf einer Zockerkurbel. Und nein, ich bin _kein_ Fanatec Fanboy o.ä.!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Mai 2011)

Bei anderen Spielen ist das FF richtig gut und es funktioniert ja auch im schnellen Spiel... nur im Karriere-Modus eben nicht... scheint ein Bug zu sein.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

Und so wird die scheinbar endlose Liste der Bugs in Sachen Shift 2 wieder um einen Punkt "bereichtert"  Vielleicht sollten wir mal diese Liste gesammelt aufführen und hier [UMFRAGE] Was muss gepatcht werden ? - Vorschläge und Feedback - SHIFT 2 Unleashed: EA-Foren reinposten... Was meint ihr


----------



## david430 (26. Mai 2011)

hab ne runde shift 2 angespielt, dann hat sich mein pc aufgehängt. ich musste neustarten, dann kam, dass der datenträger nicht gelesen werden konnte. windows über usb stick gestartet, keine startfehler zu finden, nach gefühlten 20 mal neustarten kam ich wieder ins windows. seitdem hängt er sich ständig auf. jetzt darf ich wegen shift windows neu installieren!  klasse leistung  zumindest hats die savegames nicht gedamaged^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab inzwischen die Schnauze voll von dem Game... egal was ich mache, die Steuerung ist einfach fürn Arsch. Ich hab auch den Verdacht, dass der Logitech Treiber nicht richtig funktioniert, da, wenn ich die Treibereinstellungen öffne, mein Kupplungspedal halb gedrückt erscheint. Ich hoffe mal meine Pedalerie bzw mein Lenkrad ist nich im Arsch -.-
Ich werde jetzt mal meinen PC neu aufsetzen ( das hatte ich sowieso schon länger vor) und dann die Treiber etc. neu Installieren. Ich bin ja erst bei 10%, von daher ist das noch nicht so schlimm.
Ich hoff jetzt einfach mal, dass es and irgendwas anderem liegt ausser dem Spiel . Denn es ist eigentlich wirklich Spaßig auf der Nordschleife rumzukurven . 

greetz
Katamaranoid


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

> *david430 & Katamaranoid:* jetzt darf ich wegen shift windows neu installieren! / ch werde jetzt mal meinen PC neu aufsetzen


Ich empfehle aus eigener, guter Erfahrung den Einsatz eines Image-Programmes (Boot-CD!) Acronis True Image 2011 - Festplatten-Backup-Software, Datei-Backup und Disk Imaging, Wiederherstellung von Anwendungseinstellungen, Backup von Musik, Videos, Fotos und Outlook-Mails und die in Verwendung befindliche Platte auf eine Zweite zu klonen. Nach 'nem Crash wie bei Euch, das Image unter Verwendung der Boot-CD einfach zurückspielen, funktioniert 1A 
Vielleicht hilft es auch, wenn ihr eure Bugs & Ärgernisse mit Shift 2 einzeln in das Forum [UMFRAGE] Was muss gepatcht werden ? - Vorschläge und Feedback - SHIFT 2 Unleashed: EA-Foren posted...


----------



## david430 (26. Mai 2011)

ja besten dank dazu, eigentlich bin ich en freund von neuinstallationen, es macht mir eig nichts aus, windows neu zu installieren. nur wollte ich mir in nächster zeit neue hardware anschaffen, wofür ich sowieso neuinstallieren müsste,... aber trotzdem danke^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Mai 2011)

Auch in _diesem_ Fall kann ein Image erstellt werden, Hardware austauschen, Rechner neu starten, alles funzt 1A. Steht alles in dem _sehr_ ausführlichen Handbuch von Acronis Image


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (27. Mai 2011)

So Leute,

da ihr stark davon ausgehen könnt das nie eins der DLC's für den PC rauskommen wird, arbeiten ich und die RN Release Group an den Legend DLC Mod für Shift1 als kleines Trostpflaster.....

Sind jetzt bei Wagen Nummer 7 angekommen......

Werde natürlich auch nach fertigstellung ein Downloadlink posten...

Also hoffe es sagt euch zu...

MfG

Nemesis


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Mai 2011)

*@Nemesis28021982:* Ruhm und Ehre sei euch gewiss


----------



## Goner (27. Mai 2011)

das hört sich doch mal gut an...


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (27. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid super *Daumen hoch* für euch Jungs. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Galford (28. Mai 2011)

Die Bestätigung über Twitter und Facebook: *DLC wird für die PC Version von Shift 2 Unleashed erscheinen. *Weitere Details folgen in Kürze.

Quelle: Twitter



> *JUST got official confirmation that the SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED PDLC will be available on PC. More details coming soon.*


 

Oder auf Facebook



> *For all our PC players, we JUST got official confirmation that the SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED PDLC will be available on PC! More details coming as soon as we have them*.


----------



## Own3r (28. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe das das dann kostenlos sein wird


----------



## Galford (28. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das dann kostenlos sein wird



Ich denke du kannst davon ausgehen das es NICHT kostenlos sein wird. Ich lasse mich natürlich gerne vom Gegenteil überraschen, nur glaube ich nicht daran.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Mai 2011)

2012 geht eh die Welt unter also wayne


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Mai 2011)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> 2012 geht eh die Welt unter also wayne


 Aber bis 2012 ist noch reichlich Zeit, bis dahin kann man ja noch Spaß haben  Also EA her mit dem DLC und zwar kostenlos...


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Mai 2011)

Kleine Rückmeldung von mir wieder, bezüglich meiner Probleme mit dem Game. Ich habe jetzt sämtliche Steuerungseinstellungen ausprobiert, sowohl über Treiber als auch übers Spiel selber. Ausserdem Mods etc ausprobiert usw.
Ich habe ja wie vorher schon gesagt, meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und das spiel + Logitech Profiler neu installiert, aber immer noch hab ich Probleme mit der Steuerung... es ist einfach unglaublich -.-
Ich fahre in eine Kurve; plötzliches einsetzen von lenkwiderstand ODER plötzliches aufhören vom Lenkwiderstand... meist passiert natürlich folgendes: RUTSCH- Gegenlenken-massiv Zeitverlieren ODER RUTSCH-Mauer.
Somit wird dieses Spiel entweder in den Schrank gelegt.. oder verkauft. Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2011)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Kleine Rückmeldung von mir wieder, bezüglich meiner Probleme mit dem Game. Ich habe jetzt sämtliche Steuerungseinstellungen ausprobiert, sowohl über Treiber als auch übers Spiel selber. Ausserdem Mods etc ausprobiert usw.
> Ich habe ja wie vorher schon gesagt, meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und das spiel + Logitech Profiler neu installiert, aber immer noch hab ich Probleme mit der Steuerung... es ist einfach unglaublich -.-
> Ich fahre in eine Kurve; plötzliches einsetzen von lenkwiderstand ODER plötzliches aufhören vom Lenkwiderstand... meist passiert natürlich folgendes: RUTSCH- Gegenlenken-massiv Zeitverlieren ODER RUTSCH-Mauer.
> Somit wird dieses Spiel entweder in den Schrank gelegt.. oder verkauft. Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll.


 

He komm dich bitte mal zu uns "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/148119-need-speed-shift-2-freunde.html" NFS Shift Freunde.
Unser  FabulousBK81 hatte auch solche Probleme möglich das er dir da helfen kann. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## norse (2. Juni 2011)

ich kanns endlich  mit Lenkrad zocken und ich muss sagen: EINFACH NUR GEIL 
so viel Spaß hatte ich bisher noch an keinem Rennspiel! Die Tuningmöglichkeiten sind einfach geil! Macht richtig spaß ne halbe Stunde Hockenheim fahren, ganz alleine... das ist einfach nur geil 

Was mir persönlich gefallen würde wäre einfach so ein, Touristen modus  also schön mit Verkehr auf der Strecke  langsame, schnellere Autos.. Würde richtig geil sein! Oder 24H Modus, aber dafür sind halt Spiele wie rFactor da.

Nur eine Frage hab ich mal:
Ich finde der Wagen lenkt am Anfang viel zu stark ein, kann man da was anpassen? Hab Thrustmaster RGT Pro Clutch. Die ersten paar ° sind einfach zu heftig, ich wünscht er würde am Anfang nicht so direkt sein und dafür zum ende eher.

ich brauch endlich wieder eine Graka, will das Spiel in voller pracht genießen können!


----------



## Freeak (4. Juni 2011)

Hatte mal wieder boch auf nen paar Runden in Shift, dabei ist mirr erstmal aufgefallen wie Dämlich doch die KI eigentlich ist, Cheaten können se, aber auf Ereinisse auf der Piste wird reagiert wie ein Stein im Tiefschlaf. 

Die Typen Fahren dir ins Auto wenn du Überholst, es Knalt und wenn du "glück " hast landet durch die Absolut Behinderte Physik noch so nen Trottel auf deiner Motorhaube oder am Beten auf deinem Dach. Meine Fresse, wie kann man nur so nen Schund Programieren? Ich meine nen Auto was zwar Gewichtoptimiert aber dennoch ne gute Tonne wiegt ist landet wie ein Stück Papier in der Luft und auf deinem Auto? Wo bitte bleibt da der "Realismuss" mit dem Shift 2 eigentlich wirbt? Bisher habe ich davon nur in der Driftpysik was mitbekommen den die ist unter aller Kanone, selbst mit gamepad (muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich noch keinerlei Tuning betrieben habe, aber es ist auch kein Game was ich mal 5-6 zocken kann) isses Sauschwer zu beherschen. Die ersten Events waren ja noch Easy, die habe ich sogar mit TASTATUR!!! Jawohl TASTATUR!!! mit Bravour Gemeistert und nun bekomme ich keinen Popeligen 1000 Punkte zusammen?

Das geht echt nicht. Wo bleibt der 2te Patch?


----------



## Dorfbäcker (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich finde Shift einfach genial und spiele es sehr oft. Aber ich habe das Problem: Nach meistens 1 Stunde zocken ( alles läuft ohne Ruckler oder änliches ), wirft mich das Spiel zurück zu Windows. Danach habe ich immer mehr die PC-
Leistung erhöht und keine Verbesserung erzielt. Verbesserungen waren: Q9300 von 3.1 auf 3.3 GHz, C1E Support aus, GTX 285 von 648 auf 716 MHz, Tune UP Turbomodus, Kasperski Spielemodus, Nvidea Treiberupdate.
Meine letzte Vermutung: Reichen 4 GB 1056 DDR2 Ram 5-5-5-15 mit Win7 64 Bit aus? Wäre sehr dankbar für Hife.


----------



## Dorfbäcker (5. Juni 2011)

Nachtrag: Meine Temperaturen sollten auch ok sein: GPU max 89°C und CPU max 68°C. Alles Luftgekühlt im Xigmatec Midgard Battle Edition ( 2x120 mm und 2x140 mm Lüfter ). Bei der CPU fällt auf, das nur der 1. Kern 68°C und die Anderen so 4-5 °C weniger haben.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Juni 2011)

@ Dorfbäcker 

Ja 4GB reichen aus auch für ein 64Bit System und auch für Shift 2. 

Was du gleich mal vom PC hauen soltest... " Tune UP" Turbomodus"" jeder kann sicher seine eigene Meinung dazu haben aber 
für meinen Geschmack macht es den PC langsamer als das es hilft. 

Frage .: Das spiel schmeist dich einfach auf den Desktop zurück ? 

- Patch von Sihft 2 ist drauf ?
- Mb Treiber sind drauf ? 
- Grafikkarten-Treiber, mal ältere Versionen versucht ?


Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung ? 



mfg EDDIE


----------



## Dorfbäcker (5. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Habe den Patch von Shift2 drauf. Das Problem war vorher und nachher dasselbe. Tune Up benutzte ich um Hintergrundprogramme auszuschliessen, die vielleicht meine CPU belasten. 
Fehlerkommentar von Windows: Programm macht Probleme und muss geschlossen werden oder so änlich, und es versucht eine Lösung zu finden. Manchmal kann ich auch 2 Stunden oder nur 30 Minuten Spielen. Treiber hatte ich
3 verschiedene ab Vers. 265 drauf. Kein Unterschied. Keine Probleme im Gerätemanager oder bei anderen Spielen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte jetzt keine Diskussion anfangen, aber TuneUp ist der letzte Müll. 
Auf meinem PC war es auch mal aber alles was TuneUp kann, sollte man allein besser können. 
TuneUp blockt mehr als das es nützt. Es macht den PC langsamer als das er sein kann. 
Wie auch immer. 
Dein Problem ist mir noch nicht so bekannt, also es ist nicht sehr oft hier im Forum aufgetaucht. 
Daher denke ich mal etwas an deinem PC blockt das Spiel.  

Ich würde das Game neuaufsetzten. (neu Install) 
Dann alle Treiber checken Mainbord/Soundkarte etc.
Einen Ramtest soltest du auch mal versuchen, möglich das hier Fehlerquellen liegen.  
Klick HIER 

Hast du deinen PC Übertaktet ? Graka und der gleichen ? 
Was ich auch als mögliche Fehlerquelle sehe. Du hast ein 64Bit System du kannst versuchen den "kompatibilitätsmodus" zu nutzen. 
Möglich das er hilft. 
Klick HIER 

Hier noch eine Lösung aus dem EA Forum... [PC] NfS Shift 2 Unleashed stürzt nach einiger Zeit ab - Spieler helfen Spielern - Need for Speed SHIFT: EA-Foren

Der User schreibt.: 
 Ich habe eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden, seitdem läuft das Spiel bei mir einwandfrei und stürzt nicht mehr ab. 

 Starte die Exe einfach als Administrator (Rechtsklick --> Als  Administrator ausführen) und am Besten führe das Spiel im  Kompabilitätsmodus für Windows XP SP3 aus.  

 Das hat bei mir geholfen. Vllt hilft es ja auch bei dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und hoffe auf Rückmeldung bei Erfolg.

mfg EDDIE


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2011)

Gibts eigendlich eine Möglichkeit die Gegener "unschädlich" zu machen? Bin nämlich gerade im vorletzten "Kapitel" und schaffe 2 Rennen nicht. Einmal der komplette Nürburgring nachts und einmal am Tag. Hab mir gedacht ob man vielleicht einfach im Verzeichnis eine Datei herausschneiden kann wie es auch in GRID möglich ist und die Gegner dann ab Rennstart nicht mehr weg fahren.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Hatte mal wieder boch auf nen paar Runden in Shift, dabei ist mirr erstmal aufgefallen wie Dämlich doch die KI eigentlich ist, Cheaten können se, aber auf Ereinisse auf der Piste wird reagiert wie ein Stein im Tiefschlaf.
> 
> Die Typen Fahren dir ins Auto wenn du Überholst, es Knalt und wenn du "glück " hast landet durch die Absolut Behinderte Physik noch so nen Trottel auf deiner Motorhaube oder am Beten auf deinem Dach. Meine Fresse, wie kann man nur so nen Schund Programieren? Ich meine nen Auto was zwar Gewichtoptimiert aber dennoch ne gute Tonne wiegt ist landet wie ein Stück Papier in der Luft und auf deinem Auto? Wo bitte bleibt da der "Realismuss" mit dem Shift 2 eigentlich wirbt? Bisher habe ich davon nur in der Driftpysik was mitbekommen den die ist unter aller Kanone, selbst mit gamepad (muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich noch keinerlei Tuning betrieben habe, aber es ist auch kein Game was ich mal 5-6 zocken kann) isses Sauschwer zu beherschen. Die ersten Events waren ja noch Easy, die habe ich sogar mit TASTATUR!!! Jawohl TASTATUR!!! mit Bravour Gemeistert und nun bekomme ich keinen Popeligen 1000 Punkte zusammen?
> 
> Das geht echt nicht. Wo bleibt der 2te Patch?



Ich finde das Driften in Shift 2 wesentlich einfacher als im ersten Teil.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Juni 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Driften in Shift 2 wesentlich einfacher als im ersten Teil.


 Aber immer noch nicht perfekt.


----------



## Galford (8. Juni 2011)

Zum 2ten Patch:

Wie schon hier erwähnt wurde, wollte SMS mit dem 2ten Patch eine neue Option für CPU-basierendes MSAA, eine neue "Max"-Grafikeinstellung (bessere Grafik) und eine stärkere KI für Profispieler einbauen. EA hat diese Änderungen aber abgelehnt, weil es angeblich ein zu großer Testaufwand wäre! SMS hofft dies in einem weiteren Patch nachreichen zu dürfen - aber auch das hängt von EA ab.

Die beiden DLCs werden allerdings scheinbar im 2ten Patch enthalten sein. Es ist aber nicht ganz klar ob der DLC wirklich kostenlos sein wird, oder ob man ihn per Bezahlung freischalten muss - dazu wurde sich nicht explizit geäußert.

Wer es nachlesen will, schaut sich die Seite 22 genauer an:
Shift 2 : Post patch 1 discussion/what's coming in the second patch - Page 22 - NoGripRacing Forums


----------



## Dorfbäcker (10. Juni 2011)

Besten Dank an EDDY2Fast! Habe mein Problem mit den Programmabstürzen  gelöst. Es muss bei mir im Kompatibilitätsmodus mit den Win XP Service  Pack 3 Einstellungen gestartet werden. Ich dachte so etwas braucht man  nur
für ältere Spiele. Bin deshalb nicht darauf gekommen.Nochmals danke. Bin übrigens als Rennsemmelchris unterwegs.Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. Juni 2011)

Dorfbäcker schrieb:


> Besten Dank an EDDY2Fast! Habe mein Problem mit den Programmabstürzen  gelöst. Es muss bei mir im Kompatibilitätsmodus mit den Win XP Service  Pack 3 Einstellungen gestartet werden. Ich dachte so etwas braucht man  nur
> für ältere Spiele. Bin deshalb nicht darauf gekommen.Nochmals danke. Bin übrigens als Rennsemmelchris unterwegs.Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


 
Schau doch mal hier rein... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/148119-need-speed-shift-2-freunde.html

mfg EDDIE


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juni 2011)

Dorfbäcker schrieb:


> Besten Dank an EDDY2Fast! Habe mein Problem mit den Programmabstürzen  gelöst. Es muss bei mir im Kompatibilitätsmodus mit den Win XP Service  Pack 3 Einstellungen gestartet werden. Ich dachte so etwas braucht man  nur
> für ältere Spiele. Bin deshalb nicht darauf gekommen.Nochmals danke. Bin übrigens als Rennsemmelchris unterwegs.Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


 Hm, bei mir hat der Tipp nichts gebracht, sobald ich den "Autolog" aufrufe, stürzt das Spiel ab. Ein alternatives Savegame brachte auch nichts, bleibt wohl -eher übel- die Neuinstallation und viel, viel Hoffnung. Wenn mir mal nichts besseres einfällt, werde ich es mal mit der Neuinstallation versuchen...


----------



## Goner (16. Juni 2011)

die hoffnung muß ich dir leider nehmen....mein schwager hat das gleiche problem

haben wirklich alles probiert....mittlerweile kann er sich frei im autolog bewegen, was aber dem grund geschuldet ist, das er sämtliche leute aus seiner freundesliste rausgeschmissen hat....also autolog funktioniert wieder...bleibt halt nur die frage, ob der autolog mit leerer freundesliste sinn macht, wohl eher (gar)nicht....


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ja auch das Problem. Ich denke nur ein Patch wird das Problem lösen.


----------



## -FA- (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, mal ne Frage. Welchen Wagen nehmt ihr für Drift-Events und wie weit muss er upgegradet sein? Weil ich hab schon paar versucht, die breachen mir einfach alle nur aus, rutschen iwie rum, aber ich bekomm keien Kontrolle mehr drüber.  ich hab bei den events massive probs.


----------



## Dorfbäcker (16. Juni 2011)

Nachtrag,
Mein Problem schien gelöst zu sein, ist aber nur später aufgetreten. Kann jetzt wenigstens 2-3 Stunden am Stück spielen. Eine kleine Verbesserung ist also eingetreten. Oder aber auch Zufall!? Na ja, kann ich mit leben.


----------



## Dorfbäcker (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo FA,
habe alle Driftrennen auf Platz 1 abgeschlossen. Ich werde diesen Blödsinn nicht noch einmal Fahren. Habe den Toyota Corolla auf Rate 1000 getunt. Weinig Luftdruck, tiefer, härter und mit viel Spoiler. Bin meistens im 4. Gang gefahren. Wünsche dir viel Spass damit. Es ging mit diesem Wagen auf Leicht einigermassen. Bis auf das Letzte. Da hab ich gefühlte 47 Mal für gebraucht. Wie gesagt, ich nie wider freiwillig. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die Spass dran
haben. Jedem das Seine.


----------



## -FA- (17. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Wagen klappt des leider hinten und vorne net.

Edit: Ein Nissan 240SX mit Werksumbau, der tut.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (17. Juni 2011)

Dorfbäcker schrieb:


> Hallo FA,
> habe alle Driftrennen auf Platz 1 abgeschlossen. Ich werde diesen Blödsinn nicht noch einmal Fahren. Habe den Toyota Corolla auf Rate 1000 getunt. Weinig Luftdruck, tiefer, härter und mit viel Spoiler. Bin meistens im 4. Gang gefahren. Wünsche dir viel Spass damit. Es ging mit diesem Wagen auf Leicht einigermassen. Bis auf das Letzte. Da hab ich gefühlte 47 Mal für gebraucht. Wie gesagt, ich nie wider freiwillig. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die Spass dran
> haben. Jedem das Seine.


 
Bis auf das "tiefer, härter" sind alle Tipps falsch!!! 
Man"n" kann keine Drifts mit einer Tastatur fahren ein "X BoX" Controller solte dann das min. sein was man zum fahren nutzen kann/sollte. 
Und wer nun auch noch etwas "Gefühl" ins Gas bekommt hat schon gewonnen. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## -FA- (17. Juni 2011)

Da fühl ich mich jetzt net soooo bei angesprochen.   Ich bin stolzer besitzer eines Logitech G25 Lenkrads, mit dem kann man schon gut driften.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (17. Juni 2011)

-FA- schrieb:


> Da fühl ich mich jetzt net soooo bei angesprochen.   Ich bin stolzer besitzer eines Logitech G25 Lenkrads, mit dem kann man schon gut driften.


 
EIN Tipp viele User beschreiben das driften leicher mit einem Controller sei, als mit Lenkrad. Egal ob G25,G27... Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen das ich das Driften schon OK finde mit dem XBOX Controller. 



*Und nun noch etwas in eigener Sache. *
Wir die http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/148119-need-speed-shift-2-freunde.html 
suchen immer noch nette, aktive Spieler für Wöchentliche Renn-Events. 
Schaut doch einfach mal rein. 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## Goner (18. Juni 2011)

driften mit lenkrad geht gar nicht......


----------



## norse (18. Juni 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> driften mit lenkrad geht gar nicht......


 
kann ich derzeit bestätigen  ich komm garnicht mit klar.


----------



## Own3r (18. Juni 2011)

Weiß einer von euch irgendwelche Informationen, wann der nächste Patch erscheint? Das dauert ja jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Juni 2011)

Goner schrieb:


> driften mit lenkrad geht gar nicht......


 Ich schaffs auch überhaupt nicht. Hab das Logitech GT Driving Force. Schon viel an den Einstellungen rum probiert und es wird trotzdem nichts.
Bin einfach unfähig zu driften.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (18. Juni 2011)

*Morgen* um 19.00Uhr möchten wir gern wieder ein Event starten... 
Anwesenheit im TS3 ist erwünscht. 
Würden uns über viele Teilnehmer freuen. 

Autos und Strecken werden wie immer live im TS besprochen!!!

!!!ACHTUNG!!! Auch wer kein Mikro hat soll bitte trozdem ins TS kommen und zuhören.


Mfg EDDIE 						




Einfach reinschauen und mitmachen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/148119-need-speed-shift-2-freunde-34.html


----------



## Goner (19. Juni 2011)

jo, hab das game zwar nicht...find es aber toll

n micro hat er auch nicht...

bin dann aber auch wenigstens im ts


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (19. Juni 2011)

Lol ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo nervenstarke Freunde von weitestgehend verbuggten SMS/EA-Rennspielen. Was gibt es Neues zum zweiten Patch zu berichten? Ist der Autolog-Bug jemanden bei SMS/EA aufgefallen? Wird sich daran mit dem zweiten Patch daran etwas ändern? Fragen über Fragen...
Übrigens: Ich hab' mir gestern den 4. Lauf der DTM auf dem Lausitzring www.dtm.com | 19.06.2011 Lausitzring angesehen- Geil-o-Mat  _*This*_ is _*real*_ Racing  ...und vielleicht noch rFactor 2


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich hab' mir gestern den 4. Lauf der DTM auf dem Lausitzring www.dtm.com | 19.06.2011 Lausitzring angesehen- Geil-o-Mat  _*This*_ is _*real*_ Racing


 Hmm jede echte Rennserie ist Real Racing....

Irgendwie ist es ruhig geworden rund um Shift 2, Patches, DLC, Mods...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Juni 2011)

...war ja auch nicht _sooo_ ernst gemeint! Das Spiel _versucht_ ja, so gut wie möglich das _echte_ Rennfeeling dem Spieler/der Spielerin 'rüberzubringen. Nur das es im Falle Shift 2 nicht _sooo_ gut funktioniert. Und damit es _besser_ funktioniert, braucht's eben Patches, DLC, Mods. Ich stimme Dir zu, in Sachen der beiden Erstgenannten ist es (zu) ruhig geworden...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Juni 2011)

Das letzte was ich gelesen habe war halt das  der 2. Patch fertig ist und bei Microsoft getestet wird. Nur frage ich mich wie lange das dauern kann...


----------



## Galford (21. Juni 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das letzte was ich gelesen habe war halt das der 2. Patch fertig ist und bei Microsoft getestet wird. Nur frage ich mich wie lange das dauern kann...


 
Der *PC Patch* wird *NICHT* bei Microsoft getestet, sondern bei EA selbst und dort ist er angeblich bereits durch die Zertifizierung gekommen, aber eben noch nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Juni 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Der *PC Patch* wird *NICHT* bei Microsoft getestet, sondern bei EA selbst und dort ist er angeblich bereits durch die Zertifizierung gekommen, aber eben noch nicht veröffentlicht.


 Sorry mein Fehler. Meinte ja EA, es ist ja kein Games for Windows Live Spiel, dann müsste auch MS testen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juni 2011)

...ich persönlich hege die Hoffnung, dass der zweite Patch auch das Autolog-System "verbessert", also zuverlässiger und stabiler laufen lässt. Bisweilen sorgt dieses "Innovative Informationssystem" eher für Frust als Lust


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (23. Juni 2011)

Neues Event am 24.06.2011 



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!
> 
> 
> Hiermit kündige ich (im Auftrag von Eddie) wieder ein Event an, und zwar findet es am *
> ...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (24. Juni 2011)

Hoff auch das der nächste Patch bald kommt.


----------



## Own3r (24. Juni 2011)

Ja, denn dann soll mal endlich dieses s****** Autolog funktionieren.


----------



## norse (25. Juni 2011)

Multiplayer wird wahrscheinlich nicht laufen mit dem Handling mod, oder?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ja, denn dann soll mal endlich dieses s****** Autolog funktionieren.


 Geradezu "beruhigend", dass ich nicht der Einzigste bzw. einer der Wenigen bin, welche sich mit dem buggy Autolog 'rumschlagen. Auch in Anbetracht der hochsommerlichen Witterung zieht es mich derzeit nicht unbedingt hinter's Lenkrad. Also warte ich ganz entspannt bei einer Pina Colada auf den zweiten Patch und lasse mich dann mal überraschen...


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2011)

Der Patch wird ja kommen, aber EA gibt ihn einfach nicht frei


----------



## Galford (27. Juni 2011)

SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED Legends & Speedhunters DLC Packs Coming to PC


*ACHTUNG!*

Die beiden DLCs - Speedhunter und Legends - werden auf dem PC *kostenlos* sein und am *30. Juni 2011* erscheinen. Mehr Info unter dem Link oben.




> Today we’ve got some very exciting news…the *SHIFT 2* UNLEASHED *Legends* and *Speedhunters* DLC Packs are coming to PC players around the world at no charge!
> 
> Beginning June 30th, the DLC packs will be available to download, for free, from *Origin.com*. In case you missed it: the Legends Pack features a dozen *cars* and 5 new *tracks* from racing's golden age, and the Speedhunters Pack added two new game modes - *Drag* and *Standing Mile* - as well as 14 new vehicles to try against your friends for epic *Autolog* battles.


 
Die genaue Intallationsanweisung findet ihr auch unter dem Link(falls ihr das Spiel neu erwerbt). Es sieht so aus als bräuchte man Origin!

Oder hier die Installation für bereits *gekaufte* Vollversionen:


> *Already owns Shift 2 Unleashed:*
> 1. Find/Navigate to DLC product details page on *store.origin.com*
> 2. From Overlay, select version of base game to add to cart:
> a. Packaged (purchased on disc from a retailer)
> ...


----------



## norse (27. Juni 2011)

ich habs mir bestellt, jetzt ist das spiel richtig geil


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2011)

!

Das ist ja mal episch! 

Muss man die dann über Origin downloaden, auch wenn man die Retail Version hat?


----------



## Galford (27. Juni 2011)

So wie es aussieht braucht man Origin (zumindest ich habe eigentlich Origin eh installiert, da der EA Downloadmanager bei einigen älteren Spielen sogar Plicht war, wenn ich mich nicht irre). 

Nur was ist mit dem Patch? Ist der in den DLCs enthalten oder kommt der als separater Download?

*Edit:* 
Laut Twitter ist der Patch ein eigenständiger Download. Die DLCs enthalten also nicht den Patch. 


(Einige Konsolenbesitzer sind anscheinend ziemlich sauer - siehe Facebookaccount von NFS)


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann wird man wohl den EA Downloadmanager installieren müssen. 

Das mit dem Patch wäre auch noch interessant, denn Autolog muss gepatched werden


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es gesagt und danke EA für ihre Entscheidung... Der tag wird immer geiler...


----------



## der_flamur (27. Juni 2011)

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder und hab den Mainpost auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht. Danke an Galford! Ich freue mich schon


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Juni 2011)

EA gibt was kostenlos her? Wow das ich das noch mal erleben darf...


----------



## Galford (30. Juni 2011)

*Die beiden DLC sind in einem Packet jetzt über Origin erhältlich!*



*Viel Spaß beim Spielen!*


Am einfachsten startet ihr Origin (und loggt euch ein), gebt "dlc" in das Suchfeld ein (+Bestätigen). Der Shift 2 Unleashed DLC müsste dann gefunden werden. Dann einfach die richtige Version (DVD-Boxed Version, Origin oder "nicht" Origin) auswählen, und für 0 Euro kaufen usw.


Edit: falls jemand das Spiel über Steam gekauft hat: der Download müsste, so wie ich gelesen habe, automatisch starten.


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe schon den ersten Bug entdeckt! Und zwar der Porsche RSR hat einen fehlerhaften sechsten Gang und der Rückspielgel ist falsch, d.h. wenn ein Auto im Spiegel rechts ist, ist er in Wirklichkeit links


----------



## Vasili8181 (30. Juni 2011)

Hilfe
Ich habe origin runtergeladen und installiert.
Mich eingeloggt und das DLC gekauft.
Jetzt sagt origin mir
Für diese Konto wurden keine Spiele gefunden.
Wo muss ich was einstellen damit origin sieht das ich NFS shift 2 unleashed habe?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Galford (30. Juni 2011)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Hilfe
> Ich habe origin runtergeladen und installiert.
> Mich eingeloggt und das DLC gekauft.
> Jetzt sagt origin mir
> ...


 
Hast du die "richtige" Version des DLC ausgewählt? Hier sind alle drei Version aufgelistet (einfach ein bißchen* runterscrollen*)

(Da der DLC so oder so nichts kostet, ist es ja nicht wirklich schlimm falls du zunächst die Falsche Version gewählt hast)


----------



## Vasili8181 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe alle drei probiert aber der sieht das normale Spiel nicht(Was ich seit anfang an habe.
Was man ja nunmal bracht um DLC zu benutzen

Wie füge ich mein Need for Speed Shift 2 unleashed jetzt bei origin ein was ich bei MediaMarkt gekauft habe.

jetzt hat er es gefunden

xxx mal auf Spiele aktualisieren gedrückt und 40 minuten später geht los.
Danke für deine HILFE


----------



## Borkenkaefer (30. Juni 2011)

Grml, das nervt. Bekomm das mail vom Origin nicht um mein passwort zurück zu setzen.
Will auch den dlc!

Edit: So Passwort geändert. Nur kann ich mich in Shift nicht mit autolog verbinden. Sagt immer Passwort ist falsch. Leider weiß ich das alte nicht mehr.
Hat irgendwer einen Tipp?


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch mein Passwort ändern müssen aber Shift2 loggt sich trotzdem ein. Strange, dass das bei dir nicht mehr geht.

Kannst höchstens versuchen dein altes PW zu hacken. Auf EA Com anmelden und den link wählen. 'https://profile.ea.com/changepassword.do' 

Damit kannst das PW on the fly ändern.


P.S. Wieviel MB haben die Erweiterungen?????? Bin schon wieder in der dl Limit Zone


----------



## Own3r (1. Juli 2011)

Die DLCs sind ~750MB groß


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Juli 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder in der dl Limit Zone


 Sowas gibt es noch? Hol dir eine richtige Flatrate und gut ist.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (1. Juli 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mein Passwort ändern müssen aber Shift2 loggt sich trotzdem ein. Strange, dass das bei dir nicht mehr geht.
> 
> Kannst höchstens versuchen dein altes PW zu hacken. Auf EA Com anmelden und den link wählen. 'https://profile.ea.com/changepassword.do'
> 
> ...



Du musst dein altes Savegame löschen.. leider dann sollte es wider klappen... Ging bei "kero" auch, er hatte das gleiche Problem....


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Juli 2011)

Das heißt wieder von vorn anfangen?
Oje, das ist mist.


----------



## AchtBit (2. Juli 2011)

Ne ganz sicher nicht. Das Passwort hat mit deinem aktuellen Spielstand normal nicht viel zu schaffen. Also ich musste bei mir schon 3xmal das PW vom ea Acc ändern aber mein Shift Profil funktioniert trotzdem ich kann mich jederzeit abmelden und mit dem Profil entweder an einem neuen EA ACC anmelden oder den Acc wechseln. DAs beeinflusst den Spielefortschritt nada. Bei einem neuem ACC musst allerdings den Key erst wieder senden.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Juli 2011)

Das komische ist, ich hab nirgends einen abmelde button. Es steht immer: passwort ist falsch. 
Hier steht leider auch nur der Tipp mit dem alten Passwort: EA-Foren


----------



## christian150488 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin so entäuscht von dem Spiel weil es einfach schlecht auf Tastatur zu lenken ist...50€ für die Katz...find ich etwas schade


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich bin so entäuscht von dem Spiel weil es einfach schlecht auf Tastatur zu lenken ist...50€ für die Katz...find ich etwas schade


 LOL. Dann kauf dir ein Gamepad oder ein Lenkrad, damit spielt man Rennspiele/Rennsims...


----------



## norse (4. Juli 2011)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich bin so entäuscht von dem Spiel weil es einfach schlecht auf Tastatur zu lenken ist...50€ für die Katz...find ich etwas schade


 

x] nice...

es ist einfach mehr auf realismus ausgelegt. hättest dich etwas belesn hättest bescheid gewusst! 
aber fürn appel und n ei gibts doch gamepad.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Juli 2011)

Hab vor meinem Lenkrad auch mit der Tastatur gespielt. So schlimm war es nicht.
Klar mit Lenkrad viel besser, geht aber auch mit der Tastatur.


----------



## AchtBit (4. Juli 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenraport,

also den wohl nervigsten 1.01 Bug , Craterham und Radikal , die Vorderräder eiern führerlos an der Aufhängung rum(nur visuell und nur in der 3ten Ansicht). Gott sei Dank behoben.

Die Grafik wurde auch wieder auf 1.0 zurückgersetzt. Bzw die Shader. Ist etwas langsamer aber sieht deutlich besser aus.

Neuer Bug 1.02: Keine freie Kamerabewegung mehr möglich. Irgend ein Scherzkeks hat die Funktion 'Kamera L/R bewegen' gegen 'Kamera L/R drehen' ersetzt. Ganz toll jetz kann ich die Kammer rollen und mit 'T' gedrückt drehen. Wow, der absolute Orbit um mein Auto rum. Egal wie mans dreht und rollt. 


Die guten Seiten, 911er Carrera ist mein Liebling. Auf Drag geupped aber im Rennen eingsetzt is so göl.  Fährt sich einfach genial

Sogar den Mini hab ich 278 PS einhauchen können.


----------



## Bulrek (5. Juli 2011)

Das Game reizt mich jetzt allerdings doch.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den optischen Tuningmöglichkeiten der einzelnen Hobel aus? Gibt es wieder Autosculpt?


----------



## norse (5. Juli 2011)

autosculpt? hehe leider nicht  ist kein tuning/straßenrennen spiel mehr. da gehts um richitge rennwagen  da haste nur 3 bodykits zur verfügung und später den Werksumbau. mehr nicht.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Aber Farbenmässig kannst du das Auto komplett nach deinem Geschmack gestalten. Autosculpt hätt ich aber auch noch nett gefunden


----------



## norse (5. Juli 2011)

wie isn das bei euch so? bei mir buggtdas mit den vinyls voll rum T_T hab mir grad kompletten skin erstellt...will ins rennen bäääm alles weg, nur noch die grundfarbe.

das isti mmer so


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

So, hab jetzt wegen dem Passwort Problem den Spielstand gelöscht und fang wieder von vorn an.
Es geht ja eh ums fahren. Also der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Bulrek (5. Juli 2011)

Na solange man die Autos farblich dem eigenen Geschmack anpassen kann passt alles. Hab gerade die Fahrzeugliste gesehen und muss sagen dass bei 95% der Karren optisches Tuning eh unnötig ist.  Sie sehen auch so schon gut genug aus. Und wenn ich mich an ProStreet zurück errinnere sah alles getunte meist total Überladen und nach Reiskocher aus.

 Das Game wird gekauft.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Juli 2011)

Hoff du hast ein Lenkrad. Ein anderer User war enttäuscht, das es mit der Tastatur so schwer zu fahren ist.


----------



## Bulrek (5. Juli 2011)

Hm ein Wheel hab ich leider nicht mehr. Aber NfS war bisher immer gut mit einem Joypad zu bedienen.
Wäre allerdings ein guter Grund sich wieder eins zu kaufen. 
Am besten gleich ein Jo Lueg 
Tastatur ist natürlich inakzeptabel.


----------



## norse (5. Juli 2011)

tastatur geht find ich ging super bis zum Leistungsindex von ca 700! bis dahin einwandfrei zu fahren. hab mit tastatur bis dahin auf schwierig gezockt, ohne fahrhilfen, alles aus selbst abs.  also 

aber gamepad wär schon mindestens pflciht


----------



## Xion4 (16. Juli 2011)

Noch jemand seit dem letzen Update nur probleme? Spiel hänhgt sich mal auf, mal stürzt es ab, raustabben kann man zwar noch aber nicht mehr zurück ins Spiel...


----------



## Dragonfire (16. Juli 2011)

Bei mir stürzen die FPS nach etwa einem Rennen ein. Ich kann das erste Rennen mit ca. 60FPS spielen, problemlos zu Ende fahren und dann das selbe Rennen nochmal neu starten und hab dann nur noch 15-30 FPS 

Edit: Mit Alt+Tab aus dem Spiel, auf den Desktop wechseln und wieder zurück, behebt das Problem für einige Zeit (bzw. für mehrere komplette Rennen)... komischer Fehler. Temperaturen, Speicherauslastung, etc. ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## AchtBit (21. Juli 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Noch jemand seit dem letzen Update nur probleme? Spiel hänhgt sich mal auf, mal stürzt es ab, raustabben kann man zwar noch aber nicht mehr zurück ins Spiel...


 
Seit dem letzten Patch + DLC, dropped das Game gerne, nach dem Laden(beim Umschalten zum Rennstart), back to Desktop. Ist der einzige Bug den ich feststellen konnte. Tappen und Switch to Backg. machen allerdings keine Probleme. Hängen bleiben tuts auch nicht, nur das Kick2Desk Syndrome hats jetzt.


----------



## Xion4 (24. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, einige spielen das Spiel ja auch online, ich machs mit ein paar Freunden, wir haben aber das Problem, das die Synchronisation untereinander unter aller Kanone ist, sprich ich werde gerammt, aber der Kollege war bei sich auf der anderen Seite der Strecke, wir sagen uns ja schon an wann wir wo ansetzen zum überholen. Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Juli 2011)

Keine Lösung vorhanden, selbes Problem gab es schon bei Shift.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. August 2011)

Mojens alle zusammen,
nu' will ich mal -endlich- den 2. Patch für Shift 2 installieren, hatte 'ne lange Weile keine Zeit zum zocken, und muss mich zum Download desselbigen bei EA/Origin registrieren. Nur geht das derzeit nicht, die Verbindung bricht ständig ab, keine Chance.
Es gibt bestimmt _alternative_ Downloadmöglichkeiten für diese Patch, oder 
Thx & Greetz


----------



## Danger23 (6. August 2011)

So viel ich weiß gibt es keine alternative Möglichkeit zum Downloaden des Patches.


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2011)

Dragonfire schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzen die FPS nach etwa einem Rennen ein. Ich kann das erste Rennen mit ca. 60FPS spielen, problemlos zu Ende fahren und dann das selbe Rennen nochmal neu starten und hab dann nur noch 15-30 FPS
> 
> Edit: Mit Alt+Tab aus dem Spiel, auf den Desktop wechseln und wieder zurück, behebt das Problem für einige Zeit (bzw. für mehrere komplette Rennen)... komischer Fehler. Temperaturen, Speicherauslastung, etc. ist alles im grünen Bereich


 

Gleiches Problem hab ich auch. Aufn Desktop und wieder zurück ins Spiel und alles ist wieder OK.


----------



## Primer (26. August 2011)

Gibts schon brauchbare Handling oder Grafik Mods wie es sie für Teil 1 gab?

Danke für Infos.


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

Grafik-Mod gibt es noch nicht, aber eine gute Handling Mod gibt es. Schau mal auf nogripracing.com.


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. August 2011)

moinsen,

ich habe folgendes Problem in Shift 2. Nachdem ich es mir gekauft un  installiert habe, habe ich natürlich an den Grafikeinstellungen  rumgedreht. So habe ich die Hertz-Zahl von 59 auf 60 erhöht. Spielen  ging wunderbar. Nachdem ich aber das Spiel beendet habe, und später  neugestartet habe, bekomme ich vom Monitor die Meldung "Input not  supported". Dann muss ich mit alt+Tab das Fenster wechseln, und via  Taskmanager shift 2 beenden. Daraufhin habe ich es reinstalliert, aber  Ohne Erfolg...

Jemand ne Idee???


----------



## Primer (28. August 2011)

In deinen eigenen Dokumenten findest du einen Ordner namens "SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED" und darin die "graphicsconfig.xml", öffne diese mit dem Windows Editor.

Im Punkt "<prop name="Mode" adapter="0" width="1366" height="768" antialias="0" refresh="60" />" kannst du dir alles nach Belieben einstellen. Warum das eigentlich normale 60Hz bei dir nicht funktioniert weiß ich nicht, die 59Hz kannst du aber wieder einstellen. Alternativ dürfte es auch funktionieren die "graphicsconfig.xml" einfach zu löschen(oder besser zu sichern), damit startet das Spiel in "Standard" -settings.

  @*Own3r*
  Danke, da werde ich mich demnächst mal umschauen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (28. August 2011)

@ primerp12: Hey Danke!! hat gefunzt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. September 2011)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Habe mal Fraps laufen lassen und durch VSync habe ich meistens 45 - 61FPS. Dann wie verhext geht die FPS runter auf 7 - 20FPS. 

Habe es heute erst installiert, gleich Patch nachgeschoben und bin nun nach ein paar Stunden auf 7% Karriere Fahrerlevel 9 o. 10. 2 Freeze und 2 Kicks auf dem Desktop. Zuletzt als ich eine Serie fahren wollte.  Erinnert doch vieles an Shift


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. September 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Habe es heute erst installiert, gleich Patch nachgeschoben und bin nun nach ein paar Stunden auf 7% Karriere Fahrerlevel 9 o. 10. 2 Freeze und 2 Kicks auf dem Desktop. Zuletzt als ich eine Serie fahren wollte.  Erinnert doch vieles an Shift


 Genau genommen sind es _zwei_ Patches, gelle?! Mit den gleichen Problemen habe ich mich auch 'rumgeplagt, einfach mal aus dem Spiel zurück zum Desktop, einfach mal das Spiel 'eingefroren', einfach mal geht nach wie vor das ach-so-innovative AUTOLOG gar nicht. Wenn ich auf den AUTOLOG-Button klicke, stürzt das Spiel ab (Shift2.exe hat einen Fehler verursacht...). Weniger sehe ich die Schuld beim Entwickler SlightyMad, eher bei Electronic Arts. Wie dem auch sei, von Shift 2 habe ich mich verabschiedet, warte geradezu sehnsüchtig auf rFactor-2.de Eine gute Community für 'echte' Racing-Sims ist m.E. Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V. 
Sozusagen zur 'Überbrückung' vergnüge ich mich derweil mit Need for Speed World - Introduction Und Vergnügen im eigentlichen Sinne: Kaum bis keine Bugs, sich schnell einstellender Spielspaß- und _fast_ alles online  Und dat funzt  Mit dem Tool Xpadder.com kann man sich recht einfach auf Wunsch seine individuelle Steuerung zurechtbasteln. Und dat funzt jenauso jut  _Und_ EA hat hier _auch_ die Finger im Spiel- na jeht doch


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. September 2011)

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel auch als ab  
Na ja ich lebe damit auch wenn es nervig ist!

Hoffe das bald Shift 3 raus kommt

@ brennmeister0815

Wie flüssig läuft den bei dir mit Eyefinity das Game ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie flüssig läuft den bei dir mit Eyefinity das Game ?


 Hey *streetjumper16*, _the brain_  Entweder gut recherchiert, oder gut gemerkt 
Also: Mit 3x 24"-Monitore an 2x Sapphire 5870 (jeweils 2 GB V-RAM) im Spiel so um die 35-55 FPS. Nein, nicht wirklich dolle. Der anfängliche Versuch mit _einer_ Grafikkarte war bei 5-7 FPS zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Hatte mir eigens für Shift 2 die zweite -exakt gleiche- Grafikkarte zugelegt  Und dann _die_ Bugs im Spiel  Phhh, dann eben um so mehr FPS in anderen, _besseren_, Spielen  M.E. wird das kommende Shift 3, an dem SlightlyMad wohl schon bastelt, _nicht_ unbedingt dazu zählen...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. September 2011)

Heute hatte ich etwas Zeit und habe mich auf 25% Karriere hoch gespielt. Wie in Shift 1 geht mir das Driften aufm Keks. Aber voll auf den Keks! Irgendwie ist das nun vom Fahrverhalten total anders. Mittlerweile habe ich immer Fraps laufen das mir die FPS anzeigt. Trotz deaktivierten VSync im Spiel und in der nVidia Systemsteuerung komme ich nie über 61FpS.  Na ja so lange es flüssig läuft. Und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es manchmal meine Tuning Einstellungen vom Auto verhaut. 

Die Bilanz nach einigen Stunden Spielen - 2 Freeze, 1 kick to Desktop und 3 oder 4 FPS Einbrüche auf 7 - 15 FPS.


----------



## biohaufen (27. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir stürzt das Spiel auch als ab
> Na ja ich lebe damit auch wenn es nervig ist!
> 
> Hoffe das bald Shift 3 raus kommt
> ...



Erstmal, kommt NFS The Run!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. September 2011)

Ich will Forza für PC


----------



## kero81 (27. September 2011)

Für mich ist Shift 2 gestorben, genauso wie BFBC2, Crysis 2... ach, die Liste ließe sich noch ewig fortsetzen. Ich glaube ich sage dem Zocken Ade und modde einfach nurnoch...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. September 2011)

BFBC2 wird doch so gehimmelt? Aber das wäre nun Off Topic.

So langsam finde ich es lustig wie die KI mein Auto herum schuppsen können als fahre ich ein Wollknäuel. So herrlich Surreal.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. September 2011)

Achja das gute alte Shift2, ist bei mir auch so. Ab dem 4 oder 5 Rennen läufts einfach nicht mehr Richtig


----------



## kero81 (27. September 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> BFBC2 wird doch so gehimmelt? Aber das wäre nun Off Topic.
> 
> So langsam finde ich es lustig wie die KI mein Auto herum schuppsen können als fahre ich ein Wollknäuel. So herrlich Surreal.


 
Die Hitboxen von BC2 sind sehr beliebt... 

Ach, es kommt einfach nur noch Müll raus. So wenige gute Games die noch erscheinen, da wird nurnoch Wert auf Grafik und TamTam gelegt. Der Spielspaß bleibt viel zu oft auf der Strecke...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. September 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Die Hitboxen von BC2 sind sehr beliebt...
> 
> Ach, es kommt einfach nur noch Müll raus. So wenige gute Games die noch erscheinen, da wird nurnoch Wert auf Grafik und TamTam gelegt. Der Spielspaß bleibt viel zu oft auf der Strecke...


 Ich würde mich schon alleine darauf freuen mal ein Spiel zu kaufen das nicht erst nach einem halben bis einem Jahr Patchen mal vernünftig läuft.


----------



## kero81 (27. September 2011)

Da biste nicht der einzige.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Erstmal, kommt NFS The Run!




Das zählt aber nicht zur Simulations-Serie 


@ brennmeister0815

Also ich habe ja auch 2x HD 5870 (1GB) und 3x 24" und es rennt eigentlich ganz gut! Ich glaube der neue Treiber 11.10 ist nur für BF3 gemacht den i-wie hab ich das Gefühl, das der bei allen andren Games schlechter ist was FPS angeht 
Das geile ist das NFS auf Eyefinity echt nice ausschaut! Das ich Bezel doch noch hinbekommen habe ist ein Wunder


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

@ *streetjumper16*: Optisch ist Shift 2 der Spielmechanik, überhaupt der _Spielbarkeit_, um Lichtjahre voraus. Um im Bild zu bleiben, man sieht leider zu oft das Spiel in Schönheit sterben. Als Standbild macht es sich schon recht gut: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  O.K., die Aufnahme ist leicht verwackelt- meine Schuld 
Hattest Du Probleme mit dem Bezel-Management? Ist -eigentlich- ganz simpel, oder 

@ *Alle*: Mit Shift 2 wird's nichts mehr- ist und bleibt buggy  Nicht mehr lange, dann kommt rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central Wenn SimRacing, dann richtig. Ich nehme gerne Wetten an, dass rFactor 2 vom Start weg deutlich besser läuft, als Shift 2!
Und ich nehme Wetten an, dass das wohl bereits in Entwicklung befindliche Shift 3 wieder so 'ne Gurke wird. Sozusagen eher _Buggy_ (http://www.buggyboys.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/buggy-049.jpg) fahren, als _Renn_autos.
Und bitte verwechselt nicht die von EA versuchsweise etablierte Rennspielreihe einer Renn*Sim* (Shift 1/2) und den *Fun*Racern á la Carbon / Most Wanted / Undercover / WORLD / Hot Pursuit / The Run.
Bis rFactor 2 erscheint bleibe ich in der WORLD


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> @ *streetjumper16*: Optisch ist Shift 2 der Spielmechanik, überhaupt der _Spielbarkeit_, um Lichtjahre voraus. Um im Bild zu bleiben, man sieht leider zu oft das Spiel in Schönheit sterben. Als Standbild macht es sich schon recht gut:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Geil  

Was hat dich die Austattung gekostet ? Also ohne Monitore und Rechner!
Will mir nähmlich auch mal so ein Rennsitz mit Lenkrad etc. kaufen!



Hast du den mal GRID gespielt ? Ich finde das auch ganz nett, aber mit der Zeit wird es langweilig!

Ich habe Glück das ich Bezel nutzen kann! Den ich habe keine gleichen Monitore! Der Treiber 11.10 macht das aber möglich durch ein wunder!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Geil


 Danke 
Der "Ohrensessel" mit "Drumherum" ist wahrlich _kein_ preiswertes Vergnügen, der gebotene Spielspaß dafür unbezahlbar! Also ich möchte hier in aller Öffentlichkeit nicht mit absurden Summen um mich werfen. Einfach mal in den Shop Fanatec Gameshop schauen und Wunschkonfiguration zusammenstellen. Kleiner Hinweis: Seinerzeit war das "nackte" Cockpit schlappe zweihundert Teuronen preiswerter wie jetzt angeboten. Habe 'ne Lange Weile drauf gestrickt und dann noch mein trautes Eheweib von dieser Anschaffung überzeugen können- _ohne_ Blumen und zehn Paar neue Schuhe und/oder Handtaschen  Der WAF (Woman Acceptance Factor) ist bei so 'nem Teil tendenziell gleich Null 
Jup, GRID habe ich auch mal gespielt. Recht nett, aber wie Du schreibst, keine Dauermotivation. Foglich geht Shift 2 jetzt dahin, wo GRID schon weilt- im Daten-Nirwana.
Übrigens: WORLD macht auf drei Monitoren auch viel Spaß. Man hat auch hier den Vorteil, dass das Sichtfeld  _g r ö ß e r_  ist 
Kompliment/Glückwunsch, dass Du das Bezel-Management mit _verschiedenen_ Monitoren hinbekommen hast


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Danke
> Der "Ohrensessel" mit "Drumherum" ist wahrlich _kein_ preiswertes Vergnügen, der gebotene Spielspaß dafür unbezahlbar! Also ich möchte hier in aller Öffentlichkeit nicht mit absurden Summen um mich werfen. Einfach mal in den Shop Fanatec Gameshop schauen und Wunschkonfiguration zusammenstellen. Kleiner Hinweis: Seinerzeit war das "nackte" Cockpit schlappe zweihundert Teuronen preiswerter wie jetzt angeboten. Habe 'ne Lange Weile drauf gestrickt und dann noch mein trautes Eheweib von dieser Anschaffung überzeugen können- _ohne_ Blumen und zehn Paar neue Schuhe und/oder Handtaschen  Der WAF (Woman Acceptance Factor) ist bei so 'nem Teil tendenziell gleich Null
> Jup, GRID habe ich auch mal gespielt. Recht nett, aber wie Du schreibst, keine Dauermotivation. Foglich geht Shift 2 jetzt dahin, wo GRID schon weilt- im Daten-Nirwana.
> Übrigens: WORLD macht auf drei Monitoren auch viel Spaß. Man hat auch hier den Vorteil, dass das Sichtfeld  _g r ö ß e r_  ist
> Kompliment/Glückwunsch, dass Du das Bezel-Management mit _verschiedenen_ Monitoren hinbekommen hast




Es wird aber wirklich Zeit das 2 neue Karten in den Rechner kommen, dann aber 2x HD 7970 

Ich bin glücklich damit jetzt! Freu mich schon auf The Run und so Games! World muss ich auch mal wieder spielen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Es wird aber wirklich Zeit das 2 neue Karten in den Rechner kommen, dann aber 2x HD 7970
> Ich bin glücklich damit jetzt! Freu mich schon auf The Run und so Games! World muss ich auch mal wieder spielen


 Machen wir dann 'ne Sammelbestellung, 4x 7970 auf'n Schlag gibt sicherlich ordentlich Rabatt beim Händler und dann opulente Grafik-Rabatz auf den Monitoren 
NfS The Run werde ich wohl auslassen, bleibe bei WORLD und wenn denn, dann rFactor 2.
Schick' bitte eine PN, wenn Du vorhast, wieder bei WORLD online zu sein- für'n paar Runden Rock 'n *R O L L*


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Machen wir dann 'ne Sammelbestellung, 4x 7970 auf'n Schlag gibt sicherlich ordentlich Rabatt beim Händler und dann opulente Grafik-Rabatz auf den Monitoren
> NfS The Run werde ich wohl auslassen, bleibe bei WORLD und wenn denn, dann rFactor 2.
> Schick' bitte eine PN, wenn Du vorhast, wieder bei WORLD online zu sein- für'n paar Runden Rock 'n *R O L L*




Wie man bekommt Rabatt  Is ja mal genial

Werd ich machen wenn ich es mal wieder spiele


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie man bekommt Rabatt  Is ja mal genial


 Einfach fragen, per Kontaktformular/e-Mail. Es gab dazu mal 'ne Studie einer Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Fragen kost' nix, bringt aber was. Und wenn kein Preisnachlass drin ist, nach Zugaben in Form von Hardware aller Art/Zubehör fragen. Da ist -fast- immer mal was drin!
Bei meinem Multi-Monitor Kauf gab's auch auf Anfrage Rabatt, es lohnt sich!
Bei Shift 2, um den Bogen wieder zu schlagen, gibt's auch Rabatt. Inflationär Bugs und noch mehr Bugs, je länger man spielt. Dass hierbei die Nervenstärke des Spielers proportional abnimmt, scheint bei EA niemanden zu interessieren...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Einfach fragen, per Kontaktformular/e-Mail. Es gab dazu mal 'ne Studie einer Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Fragen kost' nix, bringt aber was. Und wenn kein Preisnachlass drin ist, nach Zugaben in Form von Hardware aller Art/Zubehör fragen. Da ist -fast- immer mal was drin!
> Bei meinem Multi-Monitor Kauf gab's auch auf Anfrage Rabatt, es lohnt sich!
> Bei Shift 2, um den Bogen wieder zu schlagen, gibt's auch Rabatt. Inflationär Bugs und noch mehr Bugs, je länger man spielt. Dass hierbei die Nervenstärke des Spielers proportional abnimmt, scheint bei EA niemanden zu interessieren...




Cool

Ich würde das machen mit den 4 Karten  Wenn man dabei Geld spart wiso auch nicht ^^


Kurzes OT:


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

Hey, klasse-krasse Zocker-Ecke 
Und ein im wahrsten Sinne cooles Desktop-Theme. Hast Du auch ein Foto mit einem laufenden Spiel- muss ja nicht Shift sein, WORLD tut's auch


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hey, klasse-krasse Zocker-Ecke
> Und ein im wahrsten Sinne cooles Desktop-Theme. Hast Du auch ein Foto mit einem laufenden Spiel- muss ja nicht Shift sein, WORLD tut's auch




Werd ich die Tage noch machen! Im Moment muss ich sehr oft arbeiten und hab kaum Zeit zum spielen 
Es wird auch mal Zeit das ich mein Zimmer streiche


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

Geht mir auch so, zu _viel_ zu tun bei zu _wenig_ Zeit  Aber: Das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt...
Zimmer renovieren? Wie, ist "Jessi" nicht mehr "aktuell"?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, zu _viel_ zu tun bei zu _wenig_ Zeit  Aber: Das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt...
> Zimmer renovieren? Wie, ist "Jessi" nicht mehr "aktuell"?




Ich denke nicht das ich Jessi heiß
Bissel Weiße Farbe tuts ja auch  Nur muss erst mal die Lust fürs streichen kommen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

Ist mir schon klar, dass *Du* _nicht_ Jessi heißt  Wie auch immer, ich hab' -auch- ein schönes Wand-Tatoo (Wandtattoo Online-Shop | Wandtattoos, Wandbilder, Fensterdekoration & Co.) -öhm- an der Decke... Foto folgt bei Gelegenheit... Muss jetzt los, cya!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, dass *Du* _nicht_ Jessi heißt  Wie auch immer, ich hab' -auch- ein schönes Wand-Tatoo (Wandtattoo Online-Shop | Wandtattoos, Wandbilder, Fensterdekoration & Co.) -öhm- an der Decke... Foto folgt bei Gelegenheit... Muss jetzt los, cya!



Und wiso ist dir das klar ?  
Ich kann ja auch ein Mädchen sein


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. September 2011)

Gott sei Dank die Driftrennen sind vorbei. Heute nur ein Freeze. Erstaunlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wiso ist dir das klar ?  Ich kann ja auch ein Mädchen sein


Na denn poste mal ein Foto von Dir, ggf. als PN. Bin gespannt!



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank die Driftrennen sind vorbei. Heute nur ein Freeze. Erstaunlich.


 Die Driftrennen habe ich kategorisch wegen Unspielbarkeit abgelehnt  Und diesen Driftschrott habe ich _auch_ noch mitbezahlt Leider hast Du nicht geschrieben, in welcher Spielzeit "nur" ein Freeze aufgetreten ist. Vielleicht war das Spiel heute einfach nur bei guter Laune... 
Übrigens: Bis ich es mal schaffe das Foto des Wandtatoos zu posten, von der Sache her ist es das: http://www.klebefieber.de/images/produkte/i14/1486-Motiv1602-pos1.jpg
selbstverständlich in *schwarz* und 120 cm x 37 cm groß


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. September 2011)

Weil du gerade von Bildern redest. Wo finde ich den die Bilder auf dem Computer von den Autos die ich im Fotoalbum gefunden habe? Und ich wollte gestern meinen Bruder im Autolog finden. Doch ich fand ihn nicht. Ich habe das Spiel für den PC und er das Spiel für die XBox360, geht das nicht zusammen? Dachte ich könnte übers Internet mit ihm zusammen spielen. Ist doch ein und das selbe Spiel. 

Ich habe gestern maximal 1,5h - 2h nach der Arbeit gespielt bis mal ein Freeze kam.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. September 2011)

...öhm... 
Bilder/Screenshots erstelle ich grundsätzlich mit FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software M.E. funktioniert das daddeln PC <-> X-Box nicht, war avisiert, wurde aber nicht realisiert. Falls hier keiner bescheid weiß, einfach kurze Mail an EA Kundendienst - Customer Support - Spiele von EA 
Der erste Freeze nach eineinhalb Stunden, ist doch mal eine Referenz der Zuverlässigkeit für dieses Spiel


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. September 2011)

Ich habe ja Fraps ständig am laufen damit ich sehe wann ich rechtzeitig auf den Desktop wechseln muss um wieder Normale FPS zu bekommen.  Ich wollte aber mal den Fotomodus ausprobieren und habe ein Foto gemacht. Im Autolog habe ich es gefunden, nur auf dem PC liegt es nirgends. Ich werde es wohl, wenn Fraps eh ständig mit läuft, mit Fraps machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Na denn poste mal ein Foto von Dir, ggf. als PN. Bin gespannt!




Mein Profilbild ist schon mein persönliches Bild


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. September 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber mal den Fotomodus ausprobieren und habe ein Foto gemacht. Im Autolog habe ich es gefunden, nur auf dem PC liegt es nirgends.


Dann wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit der Screenshot auf 'nem EA-Server gespeichert. Ja, nicht nur Google ist eine Datenkrake  FRAPS ist ja wohl eines _der_ Standartwerkzeuge für Spieler, gelle?!



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Mein Profilbild ist schon mein persönliches Bild


 Zwischenzeitlich gecheckt, Roger-Roger 
P.S. _Sie haben Post!_ -> sie haben post - YouTube


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. September 2011)

Also Fraps habe ich bis jetzt nie so richtig gebraucht. Kurz um mal einige Spiele Film Parodien zu erstellen. Aber Need for Speed Shift 2 U. ist das erste Spiel wo ich es richtig nutze. Schon alleine darum damit ich erkenne ob ich FPS Einbrüche habe und ob es ein Switch zwischen Desktop und Spiel wieder geglättet hat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dann wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit der Screenshot auf 'nem EA-Server gespeichert. Ja, nicht nur Google ist eine Datenkrake  FRAPS ist ja wohl eines _der_ Standartwerkzeuge für Spieler, gelle?!
> 
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich gecheckt, Roger-Roger
> P.S. _Sie haben Post!_ -> sie haben post - YouTube




Die Bilder werden auch auf dem PC gespeichert unter: Dokumente ---> SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED ---> media  Nur werden die Bilder da in ein .med Format gespeichert und der PC kann nichts mit .med Dateien anfangen und deshalb bringt das wenig!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. September 2011)

EA mal wieder 

Hallo Fraps - der Speichert die Bilder direkt im Fraps Ordner.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hallo Fraps - der Speichert die Bilder direkt im Fraps Ordner.


 Oder in dem Ordner den man angibt. Fraps ist ja einstellbar.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. September 2011)

Die alte Version (1.9.2) konnte das noch nicht. Aber stimmt, die 3er Reihe kann das.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. September 2011)

Das ist wohl mit das Einzigste, was man mit FRAPS bei Shift 2 anstellen kann- nett anzusehende Screenshots erstellen  Ach ja, Shift 2 soll ein Rennspiel sein, _keine_ bunte Vorlage für Bildergalerien  Na denn...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. September 2011)

So langsam kann ich den Freezes was abgewinnen. Die erinnern mich immer wann ich aufhören soll zum Spielen und ich mich dem täglichen TV Angebot hingeben soll. Schön das mir solche Entscheidungen von NfS S2U abgenommen werden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. September 2011)

Bisweilen finde ich das gebotene TV-Programm _noch_ schlimmer, wie eben jenes von Shift 2  Dann wechsele ich lieber zu WORLD. Spiel-Spaß-Spannung - gleich _drei_ Sachen auf einmal...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. September 2011)

Ich muss doch mal Umziehen wieder in die alte Heimat. Oder ich kaufe mir selber XBox und Forza  Ist glaube ich billiger als ein kompletter Umzug


----------



## kero81 (30. September 2011)

Das ist wohl wahr, ausser n paar schöne Screenshots bietet Shift2 nicht viel.  Diese sehen jedoch richtig schick aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. September 2011)

Jup, _coole_ Screenshots  Vorschlag an Slightly Mad Studios / EA: Shift 3 als digitales Daumenkino zu veröffentlichen


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Jup, _coole_ Screenshots  Vorschlag an Slightly Mad Studios / EA: Shift 3 als digitales Daumenkino zu veröffentlichen




Ich freu mich auf Shift 3! Keiner kann sagen wie es wird und ich denke es wird der Hammer


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Shift 3! Keiner kann sagen wie es wird und ich denke es wird der Hammer


 ...die Hoffnung hatte ich bei Shift 2 ebenfalls. Mit großer vor-Freude vor-bestellt...die Ereignisse nach dem Release sind hinlänglich bekannt. Mein -neuer- Hoffnungsträger ist und bleibt rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central


----------



## AchtBit (6. Oktober 2011)

Was ihr nur alle gegen das Shift2 habt. Also ich finds genial. Ok, manchmal kackts ab aber so oft kommt das auch wieder nicht vor und zu dem ists sekundenschnell wieder geladen. Ich möchts gern spielen aber kann nicht, weil mein Desktop Sys. den Volltod markiert.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Oktober 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Was ihr nur alle gegen das Shift2 habt. Also ich finds genial. Ok, manchmal kackts ab aber so oft kommt das auch wieder nicht vor und zu dem ists sekundenschnell wieder geladen. Ich möchts gern spielen aber kann nicht, weil mein Desktop Sys. den Volltod markiert.


 Und du lässt dich dennoch darüber aus dass es gar nicht so schlecht ist?  Eigentlich muss man sagen, wer schon Shift 1 gespielt hat, kennt Fehler und Bug Technisch schon alle Fehler in Shift 2 Un...  Und manche Bugs können auch lustig sein, wenn zum Beispiel gesagt wird 0 von 8 Kurven gemeistert, auf der Karte aber 2 grüne (gemeisterte) Kurven eingezeichnet ist  Oder wenn man gegen die Bande kracht, Clipping/ Kollisionsabfrage nicht richtig funktioniert in dem Moment und das Auto hinter die Bande gerät und der Versuch diesen Fehler auszugleichen damit endet dass das Auto durch die halbe Bahn geschossen wird und im Totalschaden liegen bleibt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Also ich finds genial. Ok, manchmal kackts ab...


 
Das kann ich _nicht_ nachvollziehen. Mit dem Kauf des Spiels/Zahlung des Kaufpreises habe ich 100% Leistung erbracht und erwarte dies gleichfalls vom erworbenen Produkt. Bei Shift 2 ärgere ich mich mit diversen Problemen herum, von 100% Leistung kann hier nicht die Rede sein. Zu den von *Idefix Windhund* benannten Bugs, funktioniert bei dem Einen Autolog, beim Anderen nicht. Nach zwei Patches ist das Spiel nach wie vor arg fehlerbehaftet, laut EA wird es keine weitere Patches geben. Insbesondere zur Problematik mit dem Autolog kann der Support von EA auch nicht weiterhelfen. Drei mal (!) das Spiel neu installiert, einmal Windows neu aufgesetzt, es hat alles nichts geholfen. Alles andere als ein Ruhmesblatt für EA/SlightlyMad.
Ich gehe die Wette ein, dass rFactor 2 vom Start weg besser/fehlerfrei(er) läuft, als Shift 2 jemals gelaufen ist.


----------



## AchtBit (8. Oktober 2011)

Sorry für dich aber ich hab eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Spiel. Zumindest direkt im Gameplay hab ich keine Bugs. Der erste Patch 1.1 erzeugte 1en Bug, der in der 3th Perspektive (nur Cuterham und Radikal) aussah, als ob die Räder Ihre Unabhängigkeit gegenüber der Lenkachse erklärt hätten. DA seh ichs ja ein, auch wenns nur ein rein optischer Bug war, ein Fahren in der Ansicht und mit den Kisten, war unmöglich. Da war ich angebraten und hab auch dementsprechend Kommentare auf EA hinterlassen. Das würde gefixt und die Ümgebungsbugs sind mir sowas von Jacke weil sie nicht meinen Spielspass behindern. 

Ganz ehrlich, bei einem genial spielbaren Game würde ich sogar ein saudoofes Dos Oberflächemenü tolerieren. 


Autologfehler? Ist bei mir noch nie abgeschmiert bzw. hat nicht irgendwelche Macken. Ich verwende sogar eine mod. Version zum Onlinezocken. Geht, nur diese seperate Telemetrie-Software weigert sich mit meiner Version zusammenzuarbeiten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sorry für dich aber ich hab eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Spiel...


Öhm, mit den angeführten Problemen in Shift 2 bin ich nicht alleine, es sind  _v i e l e_ , welche sich mit dem Spiel 'rumgeplagt _haben_. Wie mir zugetragen wurde, ist online im Vergleich zum Vorgänger tendenziell wenig bis noch weniger los. Und wenn denn dann, zu viele Freunde der _gewollten_, weil provozierten Kaltblechverformung. Die Verwechseln ein wer-ist-der-Schnellste mit Stock-Car Rennen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Die Verwechseln ein wer-ist-der-Schnellste mit Stock-Car Rennen


 Das ist doch bei jedem Rennspiel so. Nur in Rennligen geht es normaler zu.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal verraten wie ich ein Ausdauer rennen gewinne ohne das kurz vor Ziel das Spiel immer abkackt?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

Reine Glückssache! M.E. läuft das Spiel oft nicht ausdauernd genug, um ein Ausdauerrennen _erfolgreich_ zu beenden. Auch an diesem Beispiel sieht man, dieses Spiel ist für die Tonne


----------



## moe (10. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal verraten wie ich ein Ausdauer rennen gewinne ohne das kurz vor Ziel das Spiel immer abkackt?


 
Kann mir mal jemand verraten, wie man die Steuerung einstellen muss, damit man überhaupt richtig fahren kann? Warum ist die Lenkung bei mir immer um ca. 0,5sek versetzt? Da hat auch der erste Patch nix geholfen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Oktober 2011)

Das passiert mir wenn die Framerate auf einen Einstelligen Wert zusammen bricht. Aber das ruckelt merkt man eigentlich.


----------



## moe (10. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ruckelts nicht. Ich hab nur das Problem, dass die Lenkung einfach immer zeitverzögert reagiert, d.h. später als ich die Tasten drücke/loslasse. Scheinbar bin ich auch nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. Mit Patch 1.01 und nem 360 Controller gehts einigermaßen, aber es ist immer noch nicht gut.
Kannst du mal deine Steuerungssettigs posten?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Oktober 2011)

Das ist fast die Standard Tastaturbelegung nur das ich:
Vorwärts - W
Bremse/ Rückwärts - S
Links - A
Rechts - D
Handbremse - Leertaste
Nitro - rechts Strg

alles andere ist Standardbelegung.


----------



## moe (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte eigentlich die Feinabstimmung, also Totzone Lenkung usw.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Oktober 2011)

Da musst du Logitech fragen wie die das mit ihrer G500 gemacht haben


----------



## moe (10. Oktober 2011)

Geh mal auf Optionen -> Gameplay -> Steuerung anpassen -> Erweitert und schreib hier rein, was da für die einzelnen Parameter steht.  Oder mach n Screen, oder was auch immer.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Oktober 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten, wie man die Steuerung einstellen muss, damit man überhaupt richtig fahren kann? Warum ist die Lenkung bei mir immer um ca. 0,5sek versetzt? Da hat auch der erste Patch nix geholfen.


 Der "Input-Lag" ist eines der vielen Probleme in/mit dem Spiel. Der zweite Patch/DLC brachte auch keine wirkliche Besserung. Vielleicht findet sich was in der Modding-Szene: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Oktober 2011)

Es wird immer über einen zweiten Patch geredet. Es gab doch bist jetzt nur den Patch auf 1.01. Und es gibt zu Need for Speed Shift 2 nur ein Patch laut der Homepage von Need for Speed. Ich kann mich entsinnen das NfS Shift (1) 2 Patchs hatte. Aber auf den zweiten Shift 2 Unleashed Patch warte ich noch.


----------



## Galford (12. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Es wird immer über einen zweiten Patch geredet. Es gab doch bist jetzt nur den Patch auf 1.01. Und es gibt zu Need for Speed Shift 2 nur ein Patch laut der Homepage von Need for Speed. Ich kann mich entsinnen das NfS Shift (1) 2 Patchs hatte. Aber auf den zweiten Shift 2 Unleashed Patch warte ich noch.



Der zweite Patch ist im kostenlosen Speedhunter- und Legends-DLC "versteckt".


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Oktober 2011)

Wo bekommt man das den her?


----------



## moe (12. Oktober 2011)

Du "darfst" dich dafür bei Origin anmelden.


----------



## Galford (12. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das den her?



Irgendwo im ersten Post des Sammeltreads steht so ziemlich alles was du wissen mußt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2011)

Der Patch wird aber auch _nicht_ sooo viel bringen. Hauptsächlich ist es der zusätzliche DLC. Ganz nett- wenn's funktioniert.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist aber auch wieder mal ein Aufwand, nach EA Registrieren, bei Autolog registrieren, Patch Laden und installieren soll ich mich nun auch noch bei Origin registrieren und um dort den DLC mit dem "versteckten" Patch zu laden. Ich will doch eigentlich nur Autos auf dem PC fahren


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Oktober 2011)

Und _noch_ ein Grund, zukünftig -auch- Rennspiele von Electronic Arts zu verschmähen.
Nach einem _sehr langen_ Reifeprozess ist derzeit NfS WORLD das einzig empfehlenswerte (Arcade) Rennpiel im Vertrieb von EA. Zugegeben: Trotz seinerzeit groß angelegtem öffentlichen Beta-Tests, gab's anfänglich mit WORLD -auch- jede Menge Probleme. Diese sind mittlerweile weitestgehend durch Patches behoben. Immer wieder mal werden über den Client/Launcher, Updates eingespielt. Auf dezidierten Servern läuft's in der Regel rund und es in den Rennen ebenso 
Ach ja, weder Shift 1 noch 2 bieten dezidierte Server  Milde ausgedrückt bin ich auch in diesem Punkt von EA enttäuscht.


----------



## norse (16. Oktober 2011)

ich bin mit shift 2 voll zufrieden  dank dlc sind auch endlich alte wagen dabei *-* ich liebe das spiel!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Oktober 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Irgendwo im ersten Post des Sammeltreads steht so ziemlich alles was du wissen mußt.


 Auch wo es einen funktionierenden Link gibt? Ich habe keine Lust jetzt knapp 100 Seiten durch zu blättern nur um einen funktionierenden Link zu finden nur um NfS Shift 2 so zum laufen zu bringen das es einigermaßen läuft. Dafür bekomme ich leider kein Geld von EA ihr Spiel bugzufixen. Die haben eher Geld bekommen damit ich Support spielen darf 



moe schrieb:


> Geh mal auf Optionen -> Gameplay  -> Steuerung anpassen -> Erweitert und schreib hier rein, was da  für die einzelnen Parameter steht.  Oder mach n Screen, oder was auch  immer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (16. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Auch wo es einen funktionierenden Link gibt? Ich habe keine Lust jetzt knapp 100 Seiten durch zu blättern nur um einen funktionierenden Link zu finden


 
Der erste Post (das ist der auf Seite 1!) - von wegen 100 Seiten. Angegeben ist zwar der Link zum US-Store, aber man wird automatisch in den deutschen EA Store umgeleitet. Und dann einfach den Anweisungen folgen, den DLC auswählen etc. und irgendwann musst du dann Origin installieren und den DLC Downloaden und installieren.

Aber gut, hier der Link zur Seite im deutschen EA Store:
_gelöscht_

Aber such dir die richtige Version aus!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es auch ohne deine Hilfe zum laufen bekommen. Deinstallation.exe hilft und optimiert das Spiel gleich so sehr das die Festplatte mehrere Gibyte frei gibt. 

Wenn ich diesen Super Link anklicke bekomme ich eine "Page not found" Seite.


----------



## der_flamur (17. Oktober 2011)

Damit es keine Missverständnisse mehr gibt, habe ich den "store.origin.com" auf die Seite des DLC´s verlinkt.


----------



## AchtBit (19. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Ist aber auch wieder mal ein Aufwand, nach EA Registrieren, bei Autolog registrieren, Patch Laden und installieren soll ich mich nun auch noch bei Origin registrieren und um dort den DLC mit dem "versteckten" Patch zu laden. Ich will doch eigentlich nur Autos auf dem PC fahren


 

Tja wenn man ein Hütchenspiel draus macht, dann muss man schlimmsten Falles alles 3x machen.

Die einfache Methode war wohl zu einfach. Den EAStore(oda wie der Client auf der Game DVD heisst) installieren. Mit den EA Konto Daten(mein EA Account ist schon 8 Jahre alt) anmelden und Patch ziehen + installiern. EAStore deinstallieren. Fertig!  

P.S. Das EA Konto ist gleichzeitig auch das Origin Konto. Und zwar solange bis die relevanten Datensätze vollständig nach Origin migriert sind


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. Oktober 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Tja wenn man ein Hütchenspiel draus macht, dann muss man schlimmsten Falles alles 3x machen.
> 
> Die einfache Methode war wohl zu einfach. Den EAStore(oda wie der Client auf der Game DVD heisst) installieren. Mit den EA Konto Daten(mein EA Account ist schon 8 Jahre alt) anmelden und Patch ziehen + installiern. EAStore deinstallieren. Fertig!
> 
> P.S. Das EA Konto ist gleichzeitig auch das Origin Konto. Und zwar solange bis die relevanten Datensätze vollständig nach Origin migriert sind


 Schön
.........


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

...und es wird _noch_ schöner, da gehe ich 'ne Wette ein 
Übrigens: Hätte einen Titel für's zu erwartende Shift 3: _*Scrap Metal*_


----------



## der_flamur (20. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...und es wird _noch_ schöner, da gehe ich 'ne Wette ein
> Übrigens: Hätte einen Titel für's zu erwartende Shift 3: _*Scrap Metal*_


 
Also der Nachfolger von Shift 2 seitens der Entwickler wird dieses Spiel hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-simulationen/181058-sammelthread-c-r-s.html


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

...unter anderem. Gerüchteweise werkelt SlightlyMad bereits an *Shi*(f)*t* 3. Wenn die Entwicklung ähnlich "innovativ" wie bei Teil 1 zu 2 wird, na dann _gute Nacht_


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Oktober 2011)

Shift und Need for Speed? Nein Danke, da sitze ich mich jetzt lieber vor der alten kleinen Röhrenklotze meines Bruders hin und spiele auf der XBox360 Forza 4  Und wenn der mal peilt wie geil das alles mit Full HD aussieht und sich mal ein kleinen Flachbildschirm zulegt brauche ich nie wieder ein Autorennen Spiel für den PC.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ein Shift 3 kommen wird ist doch klar. EA möchte das ja als neue Marke etablieren. EA typisch gibt es dann halt jedes Jahr neue FIFA, Fußball Manager, NFS und Shift spiele...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Oktober 2011)

Können die sich nun sonst wo hin schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Können die sich nun sonst wo hin schieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 _Wohin_ denn?  Mein diplomatischer Vorschlag: Ins Daten-Nirwana 
Nein, ich war voller (Vor-)Freude auf Shift 2, dass SlightlyMad/EA aus den Fehlern des ersten Teils gelernt hat, ein ordentliches Rennspiel auf den Markt bringt. Aber nööö, den Karren _voll_ gegen die Wand gefahren  Die ganzen Render-Trailer sind schön anzusehen, dass war's denn aber auch.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man mit rFactor 2 genug beschäftigt sein wird, dass ein Shift 3 keine Relevanz mehr haben wird.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Oktober 2011)

Hoffen wir nur das rF2 wirklich gut wird. Sehr viel, von einem Spiel das noch dieses Jahr erscheinen soll, sieht man auch leider nicht. Gibt wenig Screenshots und auch sehr wenige Videos. Wäre doch mal schön zu wissen welche Strecken, Autos, Rennserien usw. das Spiel haben wird.


----------



## Galford (20. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...unter anderem. Gerüchteweise werkelt SlightlyMad bereits an *Shi*(f)*t* 3.


 
Das scheint Ian Bell (Head of Studio von Slightly Mad) aber ganz anders zu sehen: 



> We *won't* be making Shift 3 or working with EA in the foreseeable future. We will be focusing our sim efforts on the community funded project.


 
EA confirms on twitter...no further patches planned - NoGripRacing Forums

Meet the Team: Ian Bell | Slightly Mad Studios


Und dazu passt auch folgende Meldung:
Slightly Mad Studios: Shift-2-Entwickler in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.



> Nun ist der Entwickler überraschend in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten geraten, *da ein unbekannter Publisher einen Entwicklungsauftrag kurzfristig stornierte, noch bevor man mit dem Projekt begonnen hatte*.


 
Ich denke hierbei handelt es sich um EA und Shift 3, denn diese Meldung ist genau aus dem Zeitraum zu dem Shift 2 released wurde. Es ist natürlich verständlich das Slightly Mad da keine Namen genannt hat.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Oktober 2011)

Shift 1 war ja auch nicht so das Bugfreie vom Himmel. Aber es lief besser als Shift 2. Jetzt habe ich mir Shift 2 geholt und konnte es mir nicht vom Kumpel borgen und schon ist es ein Reinfall


----------



## der_flamur (20. Oktober 2011)

@Galford: Ganz genau. Kurz gefasst: Slightly Mad Studios ist wieder unabhängig von EA. Das ist fakt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Das scheint Ian Bell (Head of Studio von Slightly Mad) aber ganz anders zu sehen:
> EA confirms on twitter...no further patches planned - NoGripRacing Forums
> Meet the Team: Ian Bell | Slightly Mad Studios
> Und dazu passt auch folgende Meldung:
> ...


Danke für den Info-Überblick, dies war mir in der Gesamtheit so nicht bekannt. Für SlightlyMad wird die Unabhängigkeit von Electronic Arts sicher zuträglich sein.
Und was macht Electronic Arts in Hinblick auf den nächsten Teil der Pseudo SimRacing-Reihe? Na, die beauftragen *Black Box* nach Fertigstellung von "The Run" mit der Entwicklung von *Shift 3 - The Arcade Experience*


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich bekomme erst garkein Drift hin (im Tutorial)


 
Ich auch nicht, aber das Driften in den Driftrennen ist total unrealistisch ( sogar mit meinem G25), bei den normalen Rennen, da ist es sehr realistisch ich habs in echt mitm echten Auto bei Regen schon ausprobiert und muss sagen, 
dass es sich genauso wie bei Shift 2 anfuehlt  Da ist denen die Fahrengine mal richtig gut gelungen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2011)

Driften habe ich schon in Shift 1 gehasst aber Shift 2 setzt da irgendwie noch einen drauf und macht es irgendwie noch komplizierter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Driften habe ich schon in Shift 1 gehasst aber Shift 2 setzt da irgendwie noch einen drauf und macht es irgendwie noch komplizierter.


 
Vorallem sollten sich die Entwicker mal selbst in ein Auto setzen und driften, dann merken die ja vielleicht den Unterschied. und wiso ist das driften in Driftrennen immer so komplett anders ( und unrealistisch ) als in normalen Rennen 
Das fuehlt sich immer so an, als ob in den Driftrennen das ganze Gewicht auf der Vorderachse ist und noch so ca. 1 Gramm auf der Hinterachse verblieben sind.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2011)

Hm ... für mich ist NFS gestorben. Schade eigentlich da ich mit "Need for Speed Brennender Asphalt" auf der PS 1 angefangen habe. Aber ich habe auch mit GTA 2 angefangen und seit dem GTA4 was ich mir anhand der durchweg schlechten Rezensionen nicht gekauft habe auch aufgehört.

Irgendwie sind die Hersteller nur noch auf 2 Dinge aus. Grafik ohne Rücksicht auf Speicher und Spieldauer und Geld. Egal ob halbfertig beim Erscheinen und Stück für Stück gepatcht oder mit 20 DLCs für 2 - 10€


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber das Driften in den Driftrennen ist total unrealistisch ( sogar mit meinem G25), bei den normalen Rennen, da ist es sehr realistisch ich habs in echt mitm echten Auto bei Regen schon ausprobiert und muss sagen,
> dass es sich genauso wie bei Shift 2 anfuehlt  Da ist denen die Fahrengine mal richtig gut gelungen



Mit welchem Fahrzeug hast Du die Driftversuche unternommen? Ich möchte hier _nicht_ dick auftragen, aber verfüge ich über einige Fahrerfahrung insbesondere auf abgesperrten Strecken. Vergleichsweise fahren sich die virtuellen Karren in Shift wie Seifenkisten. rFactor ist da schon näher an der Realität dran.


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hm ... für mich ist NFS gestorben. Schade eigentlich da ich mit "Need for Speed Brennender Asphalt" auf der PS 1 angefangen habe. Aber ich habe auch mit GTA 2 angefangen und seit dem GTA4 was ich mir anhand der durchweg schlechten Rezensionen nicht gekauft habe auch aufgehört.
> 
> Irgendwie sind die Hersteller nur noch auf 2 Dinge aus. Grafik ohne Rücksicht auf Speicher und Spieldauer und Geld. Egal ob halbfertig beim Erscheinen und Stück für Stück gepatcht oder mit 20 DLCs für 2 - 10€


 
Ich werde The Run noch ne Chance geben. Wenn EA das verkackt (was ich schon fast erwarte), dann gibts kein NFS mehr.

btw: Du hast GTA4 *nicht *gespielt?  O_o Das ist eines der besten Spiele (incl Addons. v.a. the Ballad of Gay Tony) der letzen Jahre, wenn nicht das beste.


----------



## norse (21. Oktober 2011)

klar shift 2 und rfactor sind schonmal Welten unterschied! Aber Shift 2 ist schon gut was die Realstik angeht! Fahrerfahrung hab ich auch bereits, auch an abgesperrten Strecken und bin von Shift 2 echt beeindruckt. Klar ist es mehr auf Spaß ausgelegt als rFactor, dafür ist rFactor auch ein reiner Sim racer. 

Abwarten wie das bessere Shift wird, also C.A.R.S.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

norse schrieb:


> Aber Shift 2 ist schon gut was die Realstik angeht!


 Am besten ist immer noch _*das*_: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _*This*_ is real Racing


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Ich werde The Run noch ne Chance geben. Wenn EA das verkackt (was ich schon fast erwarte), dann gibts kein NFS mehr.
> 
> btw: Du hast GTA4 *nicht *gespielt?  O_o Das ist eines der besten Spiele (incl Addons. v.a. the Ballad of Gay Tony) der letzen Jahre, wenn nicht das beste.


 Exakt NICHT, mich hat der starke hier und da und dort Anmelden Marathon und dazu noch die Bugs abgeschreckt. Aber wollen wir den Moderatoren nicht noch mehr Off Topic Futter geben.

Aber eines muss man Shift 2 lassen, kein Steam und es startet ohne DVD im Laufwerk.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Fahrzeug hast Du die Driftversuche unternommen? Ich möchte hier _nicht_ dick auftragen, aber verfüge ich über einige Fahrerfahrung insbesondere auf abgesperrten Strecken. Vergleichsweise fahren sich die virtuellen Karren in Shift wie Seifenkisten. rFactor ist da schon näher an der Realität dran.


 
Bei Regen auf einem nicht öffentlichen Gelände mit einem Z4 2.5i.
Auf trockener Fahrbahn hab ichs noch nicht probiert, denke auch, dass das weitaus schwieriger ist ( höhere seitliche G Kräfte, das ist dann schon ne andere Liga )


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Regen auf einem nicht öffentlichen Gelände mit einem Z4 2.5i.
> Auf trockener Fahrbahn hab ichs noch nicht probiert, denke auch, dass das weitaus schwieriger ist ( höhere seitliche G Kräfte, das ist dann schon ne andere Liga )


 Mit oder ohne ESP/DSC und den ganzen andern elektronischen Helferlein?
@Moderator: Diese Unterdiskussion bezieht sich auf die Einschätzung des Realismus in Shift 2. Im Spiel lassen sich, wie gemeinhin bekannt, ebenfalls Fahrhilfen an- bzw. abschalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst jetzt in echt oder, da zuerst mit, dann ohne DTC und DSC, sprich alles auf off.
Bei Shift 2 ist immer alles Off, sonst fährt sichs bescheuert


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2011)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Shift 2 ist immer alles Off, sonst fährt sichs bescheuert


 
Du meinst sonst fährt es sich _noch_ bescheuerter als ohnehin.


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ihr vergleicht gerade ein Spiel mit der REalität? o.O Kommt schon, das is doch klar das shift2 nicht annähernd realistisch ist. Auch GT5 isses nicht. Deshalb ja ein Spiel. Ich find so vergleiche immer blöd. Nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2011)

Na klar! 
Ich nehme Electronic Arts beim Wort: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2011)

Is klar... Schon bissl verrückt, oder? Und seit Halo gibts wirklich Aliens.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Und seit Halo gibts wirklich Aliens.


 Nein, schon _viel_ früher! Bereits in den 80'ern des letzten Jahrtausends (Neue Deutsche Welle - NDW !)wurden unsere außerirdischen Nachbarn gern besungen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpN5MgZHGIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Im Ernst, was hat uns Electronic Arts den Mund wässrig gemacht, ein schickeres Render-Video nach dem anderen, zum Bleistift: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziRSlmuLfew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Hört mal _genau_ zu, was Rod Chong/Creative Director, Need for Speed zu sagen hat. Und da soll meine seinerzeit geschürte Erwartungshaltung "falsch" sein? Ich hatte wirklich erwartet, dass SlightlyMad aus den Fehlern in Teil 1 gelernt hat. Wenn ich mir heute den Trailer anschaue, kocht in mir wieder die Wut hoch. Nicht nur wegen der Kohle, die ich für das Spiel versenkt habe. Solange wie ich mich mit dem Spiel 'rumgeplagt habe, ist so vie _Zeit_ bei drauf gegangen, welche ich mit besseren Spielen hätte verbringen können.
Das ruft nun den allseits bekannten japanischen General "Wat nu" auf den Plan. SlightlyMad wurde der Entwicklungsauftrag für Shift 3 entzogen, wer soll's richten?
Leute, auch wenn NfS WORLD von SimRacing so weit entfernt ist, wie der Pluto von der Sonne, es macht spaß und wird regelmäßig durch Updates gefixt und neue Spielinhalte erweitert. Gerade gab es das "Halloween Update", genial  Dagegen bei Shift 2, ein Patch, ein zweiter Patch/DLC und Feierabend? Da komme ich nicht mehr mit


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde aber, dass man da das Grundgefühl vom Driften gut mitbekommt, weil mein 1. Drift mitm Auto ist mir auf Anhieb geglückt.
Mit ca. 50 km/h in eine scharfe Kurve, kurz Vollgas, dann Gas weg und wieder leicht anlegen und natürlich sofort gegenlenken, all das musst du auch bei NFS machen, sonst drehst du dich. Bei NFS fahr ich auch mit der H- Schaltung, damit hast du noch ein bischen mehr Kontrolle.
Dass es nicht zu 100% mit der Realität übereinstimmt ist ja auch klar


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Oktober 2011)

Die gurkige Physik-Engine kommt insbesondere beim driften m.E. nicht mal auf 10% Realismus. Bei Shift 1 liess sich die Fahrphysik noch durch Mods verbessern. Bei Teil 2 scheint es schier unmöglich.
Und das voll versemmelte "Autolog" wurde auch nicht endgültig fehlerbereinigt. Bei dem Einen läuft's, bei Vielen nicht. Slightly Mad wurde der Produktionsauftrag für Shift 3 entzogen, wer soll's nun richten? Still ruht der See...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Still ruht der See...


 Kann _dieser_ Thread mangels weiterem Interesse geschlossen werden?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. Januar 2012)

Na ja ... mir ist nicht bekannt das EA weiter Bugfixen betrieben hat an der Release Beta  Demzufolge liegt das Spiel unterm Schreibtisch und staubt ein. Toll (Ironie)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2012)

_Bye-bye, Shift 2 forever_... (Melodie: Sunrise Avenue - Hollywood Hills)
Sarkasmus pur!


----------



## der_flamur (30. Januar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> _Bye-bye, Shift 2 forever_... (Melodie: Sunrise Avenue - Hollywood Hills)
> Sarkasmus pur!


 
Stimme dir aber voll und ganz zu 

Da Slightly Mad nichts mehr mit EA zu tun hat, und stattdessen dieses Jahr das wiederbelebte "Ferrari Project" und bekannterweise das innovative Finanzierungskonzept "Project CARS", was für mich jetzt schon besser ist als Shift 2, hat sich EA mit dem Kauf der FIA-GT Lizenz zum Affen gemacht. (oke ein bisschen übertrieben, ist aber so) Damit ist die Shiftreihe tot (zudem SMS Shift nur als Actionrenngame bezeichnet hat).


----------



## norse (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte noch ein Anliegen.
Wie Ändert ich das ingame pw.? Hab keine Lust neu an zu fangen! 
Hab mein ea pw. Geändert und nun bekomm ich beim starten immer Fehlermeldungen


----------



## nasenmann (5. Mai 2012)

das spiel geht mir mittlerweile echt schon komplett am ors..!!!!
10000 verschiedene lenkradeinstellungen probiert und trotz patch pendelt sich der wagen auf der geraden auf das schon gleich der bildschirm geflogen wär......
wenn ich für jedes mal fluchen während des spielen einen 1cent bekommen hätte wär ich jetzt ein bisl reich...

so... unmut kund getan, jetzt bier....

grüße


----------



## acti0n (6. Mai 2012)

Schmeiss Shift 2 in den Müll und hol dir pCars


----------



## nasenmann (6. Mai 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Schmeiss Shift 2 in den Müll und hol dir pCars



hab ich schon gemacht, kein vergleich mit der lenkung!!
freu mich schon wenns fertig ist!


----------



## norse (13. Mai 2012)

mh ich spiele noch regelmäßig shift 2 und null Probleme mit der Lenkung! Musst dich nur ausführlich mit den Empfindlichkeits Einstellungen auseinandersetzen 


Aber ok, CARS probier ich demnächst auch mal aus wenn ich wieder Geld hab


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2012)

Also CARS ist auf jeden Fall ein großer Unterschied. Bei Shift 2 ist das Fahrverhalten einfach schwammiger. Ist nicht unbedingt schlimm, wenn man nichts anderes kennt.


----------



## norse (13. Mai 2012)

Schwammig stimmt definitiv. na mal schaun... nächsten Monat werd Ichs mir erst leisten können  so ein dreck Mist xD..naja egal...wird halt Shift 2 gesuchtet bis zum Umfallen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Mai 2012)

Also mit diversen Mods + den inoffiziellen Community-Patch von NoGripRacing ist's nicht mehr _sooo_ schwammig. Mehr Grip, weniger Handling wie 'ne Seifenkiste...


----------



## norse (14. Mai 2012)

Danke! 
hast nen genauen Mod im Blick? Der HandlingMod ist ja dank patch seitens EA nicht mehr von Nöten...
Ach ich seh gerade den Link, dankesehr! Ich hab mich schon gewundert, hab bisher fast keine Mods gefunden...das sieht geil aus, wird glecih nachher ausprobiert 

EDIT: So hab das ganze mal ausprobiert..... GEIIIL!

dankeschön  Macht deutlich mehr spaß jetzt! Okay mit dem Setup finden hab ich immer meine Probleme, aber so langsam wird's doch!

Hat jemand vlt einen Tipp? Ab Scheitelpunkt der Kurve fängt die Karre an auszubrechen, also im Kurvenausgang. Der Eingang ist perfekt, könnte sogar ein wenig mehr zum Übersteuern neigen, aber beim Ausgang genau andersrum.

Ist eine Honda S2000, Leistungwert knapp 499


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Mai 2012)

Ja SHIFT 2 ist erst mit Mods Spielbar aber selbst dann ist die Steuerung immer noch zu Schwammig!
Ich fand es damals richtig gut aber seit dem ich Cars zocke bekomme ich nach denn ersten paar Shift2
Metern auf der Strecke schon fast die Krise!


----------



## AchtBit (4. Juli 2012)

Quatsch. Ich verwende keine Mod die Einfluss auf die Fahrphysik hat. Und von wegen schwammig, ich stell dir die Karre so steif ein, dass die so direkt und promt wie ein Rennwagen anspricht. Im Prinzip hat das aber wenig Sinn, weil bei den Stassenkarren nur selten welche den passenden Schwerpunkt und den nötigen Grip besitzen, um nicht gleich beim geringsten Zucken, von ihrem Arsch überholt zu werden. Schade dass ich nicht genug upl Breite hab, sonst würd ich dir mal n Video hochladen indem ich einen S3, mit 1000 PS und paradoxen Antriebseinstellungen, 1e Runde lang jede Kurve durchslide. War ein Test um zu checken ob Slide oder Grip, die bessere Zeit bringt. Grip hat klar gewonnen obwohl ich die 90' Kurve mit 180 durchslide


----------



## Papzt (7. Juli 2012)

Geht mir nicht anders. Nächste Woche habe ich wieder DSL dann kann ich auch mal ein paar Videos hochladen. Allrad+ viel Power mit einem geisteskranken Setting und schon hat man ein Monster. Mein RS4 ist da auch so einer


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2012)

Wenn man das Differenzial, für Beschleunigung, auf min. setzt und das Antriebsverhältnis auf die Hinterachse verschiebt, dann wird der Allrad zu reinsten Donat Schleuder


----------



## Papzt (12. Juli 2012)

Naja das ist klar  aber notwendig ist es bei genug Drehmoment nicht mehr. Wenn alle 4 Räder keine Reibung mehr haben schwebt man ja quasi über die Strecke


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2012)

Mein Liebling bleibt der 911 Carrera RS Bj. 70. Mit dem Dragster Upgrade ein Beschleunigungs und Durchzugswunder Wunder auf Rennstrecken und mit einem sensiblen Finger noch gut an der Haftgrenze zu kontrollieren.   Könnt noch nen Gang mehr brauchen, der dreht ständig am Begrenzer


----------



## Papzt (12. Juli 2012)

Ja das Problem habe ich mit meinem geliebten GT500... dem '67er. Aber das ist bei den alten Gurken so. Mit einem anständigen Lenkrad lassen die sich alle ganz angenehm fahren. Allerdings machen die, die richtig zickig sind am meisten Spaß. Der Gumpert gefällt mir da noch sehr gut. Einfach hart und brutal das Teil


----------



## AchtBit (13. Juli 2012)

so richtig zicke find ich eigentlich nur den 320er i, des 80'er Modell. Mit Dragsterkit kannst denn, egal welches Setup einfach nicht richtig fahren. Hauptsächlich das Trommelbremsen ähnliche Verhalten macht einem gewaltig zu schaffen. Man muss bereits am Pedal stehen bevor das erste Distanz Schild sichtbar wird.


----------



## Papzt (13. Juli 2012)

Den E30 bin ich nicht viel gefahren. Der E36 gefällt mir dafür umso besser


----------



## norse (29. Juli 2012)

mh also langsam verzweifel ich am Setup ._. es ist zwar nice, dass man so viel einstellen kann, aber ich komme absolut nicht klar. Ab und an merke ich, hey das war jetzt gut, fährt sich schöner. Aber effektiv.... weiß ich dennoch nicht woran ihc arbeiten kann/soll und vor allem, wie weit.

Ist schon ganzschön demotivierend.

So nach 3 Stunden Arbeit: GEIIIL. Ich liebe dieses Spiel! Es ist nicht immer einfach ein setup zu finden ,aber wenn man es hat, macht es einfach nur spaß! Immer und immer wieder die selbe strecke fahren um auch nur ein tausendstel schneller zu sein als vorher


----------



## Papzt (21. August 2012)

Mit dem richtigen Setup ist es gleich ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl, was?  Bei Gran Turismo 4 damals habe ich 8 Stunden nur am Setup geschraubt und bin unzählige Testrunden gefahren um für meinen Skyline DAS setup zu finden  wenn man erstmal raus hat welche Einstellung (oder Einstellungskombi) was bewirkt ist es ziemlich einfach. Wenn man technisch ein wenig in dem Thema ist dann ist es noch leichter


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2012)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Mods von "NoGripRacing" 

Bei meinem Shift2 fehlt der "MODS" Ordner, in den ich den Mod kopieren soll 
Diesen Mod meine ich: NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads - PTMu

Dort steht: 


> Installation
> 1. Go to *x:\Shift2\MODS\*
> 2. Copy "PTMu 1_73 by brrupsz" folder into MODS catalog from step 1
> 3. Run JSGME.exe, select "PTMu 1_73 by brrupsz" from the left list and click ">"
> 4. Mod will activate, close JSGME and start up the game.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. September 2012)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieses kurze Video weiter: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doYQwsaNcLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Im NoGripRacing-Forum gibt's m.E. eine 'Bedienungsanleitung' zum JSGME-Tool.


----------



## Oxid (14. Januar 2013)

Spielt hier noch jemand ab und zu Shift 2?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Januar 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Schmeiss Shift 2 in den Müll...


 


Oxid schrieb:


> Spielt hier noch jemand ab und zu Shift 2?


 Nein, Shift 1 / 2 sind beide _längst_ im Müll gelandet. Derweil vertreibe ich mir auch mal ganz gerne die Zeit im Clan mit NfS World und freue ich _sehr_ auf Assetto Corsa.


----------



## Papzt (15. Januar 2013)

Ich zocke es öfter noch


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich zocke es öfter noch


 Sowas nennt sich dann wohl 'Frustresistenz'.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde Shift 1 immernoch sehr cool. Shift 2 habeich mal mit nem X360 Gamepad gezockt und der Lag ging mir einfach aufn Sacke ;( Ich versuchs nacher wirklich mal mit meinem G27, hat jemand dafür ein Setup?


----------



## Papzt (17. Januar 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich dann wohl 'Frustresistenz'.


Hier auch noch rumnölen?!... 


GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Also ich finde Shift 1 immernoch sehr cool. Shift 2 habeich mal mit nem X360 Gamepad gezockt und der Lag ging mir einfach aufn Sacke ;( Ich versuchs nacher wirklich mal mit meinem G27, hat jemand dafür ein Setup?


 Ich zocks mit dem G25 und klappt ganz gut. Ist aber immer feintuning nötig


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (17. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke


----------



## Primer (17. Januar 2013)

Hin und wieder drehe ich auch noch die ein oder andere freie Runde auf Suzuka, einfach zur Entspannung. Da stört mich die Physik auch wenig, viel mehr zählen für mich hier der Sound und die Helmcam, bringt einfach eine gigantisch Atmosphäre. Wobei pCARS das wohl ablösen wird, Suzuka ist ja schon drinnen, mir fehlt aber ein Lambo^^


----------



## Papzt (17. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre lieber meinen Mustang oder schiebe den überzüchteten RS4 über die Bahn


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (17. Januar 2013)

Mein Schätzchen in Shift 1 ist der GT500, bis auf Werksumbau voll aufgepimpt. Dazu dann ne Matt-Schwarze Lackkierung und Schwarze Felgen mit roter umrandung *_*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hier auch noch rumnölen?!


 Ich 'nöle' _nicht_, wenn's _nichts_ zu 'nölen' _gibt_.


----------



## Primer (17. Januar 2013)

Ja gut, bei manchen muss der Otto halt brummen, bei anderen heulen....alles eine Geschmacksfrage. Wobei ich mich auch vor kurzem auch wie ein Schnitzel gefreut habe, als der Cruise in Jack Reacher da mit nem SS über die Leinwand gefahren ist....hach der Sound...einfach zum dahinschmelzen.


----------



## chill0r (14. Juni 2013)

möchte gerne ein auto hinzufügen.
kann mir jemand erklären wie das geht?

habe schon das spiel entpackt, mit unpack-tool, aber jetzt weiss ich nicht weiter.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juni 2013)

Was steht denn in der 'Read me' ?!  Du hast den Mod hier heruntergeladen?


----------



## WaldemarE (29. August 2014)

Welche Grafikmods sind eigentlich zu empfehlen?


----------



## martupa (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi!

Ich habe mir das Spiel nun auch mal zugelegt und habe ein Problem, was auftritt, wenn man im höchsten Gang auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit kommt.. hier ein kurzes Video dazu -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWixRCvD2po&feature=youtu.be

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? 

Danke und Gruß

/edit: ich meine natürlich das schwarze flackern, das erkennt man auch auf 240p ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ernsthaft guck dir mal dein Video an. Was soll man darauf erkennen?


----------



## martupa (26. Oktober 2014)

ich meinte natürlich das schwarze flackern^^


----------



## jum243 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
hab mir jetzt mal Shift2 zugelegt. Spiele ab und zu mal über mein HTPC am TV. Hatte bis jetzt Shift 1 und war damit sehr zufrieden. Jetzt habe ich Shift 2 drauf hab da aber ein großes Problem. Die Steuerung reagiert gefühlt verzögert. Also wenn ich Lenke reagiert der Wagen nicht sofort, sondern gefühlt eine Sekunde später. Ein geradeaus fahren ist fast nicht möglich und das Einlenkverhalten in Kurven unberechenbar. Sprich ich lenke mit dem Controller leicht ein, es kommt keine Reaktion, dann lenke ich bisschen mehr ein und er reagiert vollkommen über. Wenn ich dann in die andere Richtung lenke, lenkt er immer noch ein Moment in die entgegen gesetzte Richtung und dann geht das Spiel mit der über Reaktion wieder von vorne los. Bei Shift 1 reagiert die Steuerung perfekt und das Auto folgt auf jeden Befehl. Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben oder Helfen die Steuerung besser einzustellen? Hab schon bisschen an den Totpunkten und der Empfindlichkeit rumgespielt, aber irgendwie hab ich da noch nichts gefunden. So macht das Spiel einfach keinen Spaß.
Als Controller benutze ich einen XBox 360 Controller für Windows.

Grüße jum243


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Februar 2015)

jum243 schrieb:


> ...Tipps geben...


Lieber spät antworten, als gar nicht...
Mit diversen Community-Patches und Mods, welche sich auf NoGripRacing finden, lässt sich Shift 2 recht gut anpassen.


----------



## Flexsist (27. Mai 2017)

Thread wiederbeleb...

Mahlzeit

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu Shift 2.

Und zwar ist mir gestern bei einem Freund, der sich Shift und Shift 2 nochmal bei Steam gekauft hat, aufgefallen dass es in NFS Shift 2 auch Drag Rennen gibt. Nun wollte ich mal schauen ob ich den Patch der das Gratis DLC enthält auch für meine "Standalone" Version (ohne Origin, Steam etc.) bekomme. Leider konnte ich aber keinen finden. Nun ist die Frage, gibt es den Patch mit gratis DLC nur bei der Steamversion?


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2017)

Seit dem Release von Shift 2 Unleashed hat sich auch an Origin einiges geändert. Ursprünglich gab zwei Versionen des DLCs auf Origin - eine Version für die Retail- und eine für die Origin-Version. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere konnte man den DLC ohne Origin zunächst gar nicht bekommt, selbst das Update für die Steam Version kam verspätet. Auch mit der Retail-Version musste man immer zu Origin greifen, wollte man den DLC haben (und nein, ich schreibe nicht "das" DLC, denn "das herunterladbare Inhalt" ist doch Mist)

Gib mal deinen Key bei Origin ein und schau dann beim Spiel selber (also Rechtslick auf das Spiele-Cover in Origin) und dann auf "Extra Content" (neben "Friends who Play")
Kannst du den DLC da runterladen? Bei mir wird er da jedenfalls angezeigt (ich hatte diesen aber auch schon damals hinzugefügt). Vielleicht ist der DLC bei der PC Version auf Origin auch mittlerweile standardmäßig dabei?

Jedenfalls finde ich per Suchfunktion nicht mehr die zwei Versionen des DLCs gesondert.


----------



## Flexsist (28. Mai 2017)

Danke. Ich wusste garnicht dass das geht. 

EDIT: Stürzt leider sofort beim Starten wieder ab. Man sieht kurz was vom Ladescreen, dann bin ich schon wieder auf dem Desktop. :|


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

Nochmal:

Ich habe Probleme mit NFS Shift 2 Unleashed.

Problem 1: Ein frisch installiertes bei Origin eingebundenes NFS Shift 2 stürzt sofort nach dem Start wieder ab. EA Support interessiert das n schei..

Problem 2. Ein nicht über Origin aktiviertes Standalone NFS Shift 2 lässt sich nicht installieren. Der Installationsprozess bliebt kurz nach dem start unverändert. CPU Auslastung des Installprozess ist 0%.
Zudem existiert auch nach 20 min Installprozess immer noch kein NFS Ordner im angebenen Installationspfad.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich war gerade im Keller weil ich dachte ich habe das Spiel noch, leider nicht. Bei Origin kostet es nur 9,99. Da habe ich es noch mal gekauft und lade es runter. Dann werde ich sehen ob es läuft und hoffe ich kann dir damit helfen.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

WOW. Diesen Umstand hättest du dir nicht machen müssen. Aber danke. Bin Gespannt. Ich finde es nur komisch das 2 Spiele unabhänig von einander nicht laufen wollen bei mir. Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Steam Version, die läuft. :|

Bei Origin funktioniert die installation aber das Spiel will nicht starten bzw stürzt 3 sekunden später wieder ab. Die Standalone Variante will sich nicht installieren lassen. Schon kurios.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Mal sehen wie es bei mir wird. Welches OS benutzt du? Ich habe Win 10.
Ich finde das erste Shift besser. Aber Shift 2 ist immer noch besser als alles was danach kam.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

Win 7.

Ich finde Shift 1 & 2 nehmen sich nicht viel. Shift 2 hat halt die bessere Grafik. Ich mag mehr die Tuning Spiele mehr hatte aber mal Book Drag Race in Shift 2 zu fahren (nachdem ich beim Kumpel gesehen habe dass es das überhaupt gibt in Shift 2). Als ich es damals gespielt hatte wusste ich nichts davon. Das war der Hauptgrund warum ich es jetzt nochmal spielen wollte. Und mal wieder ne runde Nordschleife. 

EDIT: Aber selbst wenn es dann mal läuft befürchte ich, das meine Savegames nicht mehr funzen, zumindest für den Online Modus. Das letzte mal konnte ich mich bei Autolog nicht mehr anmelden. Warum auch immer....vielleicht geändertes PW....ka.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Spielst du mit Gamepad?
Die Nordschleife fahre ich am liebsten in Assetto Corsa.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

Jo. XBox.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den Xbox One Controller. Aber ich hoffe ich kann mit meinem G27 fahren.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Das Spiel stürzt unmittelbar nach dem Start ab. Weder als Administrator ausführen noch der Kompatibiltätsmodus funktioniert. Jetzt werde ich mal googeln.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

Also genau das Gleiche wie bei mir.


----------



## Galford (9. Juni 2017)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel, deshalb habe ich hier auch nicht geantwortet. Ich habe übrigens Windows 10. Allerdings habe ich jetzt nicht stundenlang gespielt, um es auf Stabilität zu testen.

Zum Savegame und Passwort: da hatte ich mit extra einen Zettel mit Infos in meine DVD Hülle gelegt, und genützt hat es doch nichts. Leider existiert die Webseite profile.ea.com so nicht mehr (man kommt auf myaccount.ea.com), denn dort hätte man das Passwort auf sein altes/damaliges Passwort ändern müssen, um wieder mit Autolog verbunden werden zu können. Das alte Passwort bei Origin zu benützen, nutz allerdings bei mir (keine Überraschung) auch nichts.
Wenn man online spielen will, dürfte man kaum eine andere Wahl haben, als ein neues Savegame zu erstellen. Ich will aber niemand davon abhalten, wenn er sein damaliges Passwort noch kennt, sein Glück trotzdem zu versuchen.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich habe in Google gesucht wie blöde und habe leider keine Lösung gefunden. Bin gerade mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Galford:  Welche Grafikkarte hast du?


----------



## Galford (9. Juni 2017)

Eine 1080ti (Aorus Xtreme) und der Treiber wäre der 382.05 (also recht aktuell, aber nicht der aktuellste Treiber).
Meine CPU (5820k) ist momentan auch nicht übertaktet.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den aktuellsten, 382.53. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es an der Treiberversion liegen sollte.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

Ich hab noch den 382.33, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das es am Treiber liegt. Und warum die Standalone installation nicht laufen will versteh ich auch nicht.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Juni 2017)

Mich ärgert das ganze. Ich habe bis jetzt jedes Spiel zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## Galford (9. Juni 2017)

Den Treiber habe ich nur informationshalber angegeben, aber auch mit dem neuesten Treiber läuft das Spiel. Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich, als ich installiert habe (hab es schon lange auf den Festplatte), hätte irgendwie dran rumdoktern müssen.  

Hier mal ein Screenshot von gerade eben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich, als ich installiert habe (hab es schon lange auf den Festplatte), hätte irgendwie dran rumdoktern müssen.




Ich auch nicht, genau deswegen ist es ja so ärgerlich.

Ich habe jetzt aus Spaß mal Deamon Tools geladen und wollte von einer der Beiden DVDs mal n Abbild erstellen und damit installieren. Geht leider auch nicht. Deamon Tools meldet:

Der Lesevorgang ist auf einen schlechten (unwiederherstellbar) Block gestoßen (1768496).

Blöd nur, dass die DVD in einem tadellosen Zustand ist. Nicht ein Kratzer oder ähnliches. Vielleicht liegt DAS am DVD Laufwerk. Erklärt aber immer noch nicht warum das "Abbild" von Origin immer wieder Abstürzt.

EDIT: Image Versuch 2 läuft. Hab das DVD Laufwerk mal durchgepustet. Ist die Lesegeschwindigkeit von anfangs 6x gleich auf 12x gesprungen. Mal schaun was bei raus kommt. Ich habe noch Hoffnung dass die nicht Origin Version läuft. Die wo Origin den Key nicht wollte.^^


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juni 2017)

Okay. Die Standalone Version funzt.


----------



## Galford (9. Juni 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich habe noch Hoffnung dass die nicht Origin Version läuft. Die wo Origin den Key nicht wollte.^^



Nur zu Klärung: hat der Key der normalen Retail-Version bei Origin nicht funktioniert? Oder wie hast du das Spiel sonst auf Origin bekommen? Ich habe bei Origin jedenfalls den gleichen Key, wie in meiner Retail-Fassung, also müsste ich das Spiel auch bei Origin registriert haben können (so war jedenfalls meine Erinnerung),  so wie ich auf Seite 106 geschrieben habe.
Und wie kommst du an den DLC, wenn jetzt nur die Retail-Version läuft?


----------



## Flexsist (10. Juni 2017)

Ich habe 2 DVD Versionen.

Die Erste war die normale. Der Key dieser Version wurde von Origin akzeptiert, aber das Spiel stürzt beim start wieder ab.

Dann die später gekaufte Limited Edition - diesen Key wollte Origin seltsamerweise nicht (den hatte ich als erstes probiert) - Diese Version habe ich nun installiert und diese läuft.



Galford schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du an den DLC, wenn jetzt nur die Retail-Version läuft?



Das ist eine Gute Frage. Ich bin davon ausgegang das die Limited Edition diese bereits behinhaltet, da auf der Verpackung was von 40 neuen Karriere Events etc. die rede ist. Aber leider konnte ich nix neues entdecken. Ausser den Nissan Silvia (S15).

EDIT: Das DLC mit den Drag Race scheint wohl das Speedhunter DLC zu sein, welches ich mir auch mal aus langerweile bei Origin gesichert habe. Wie bekomm ich das jetzt in die nicht Origin Version? Ich vermute mal garnicht.

EDIT 2: Seltsamerweise sind die DLCs aus meinem Origin Account verschwunden.

EA IST ECHT ZUM ​


----------



## Flexsist (10. Juni 2017)

Okay... Ich habe jetzt nochmal über Origin versucht. Backup in den Origin Spiele Ordner kopiert, origin gestartet und dann wurde es seltsam....

Anstatt mir bei Shift 2 "Herunterladen" anzuzeigen wurde daraus direkt ein "Update verfügbar" ohne das ich diese version richtig installiert habe. Leider beträgt das Update 1.43GB welche ich mir jetzt aber nicht lade, da ich immer noch gezwungenermaßen auf mobiles Internet mit Datenvolumen angewiesen bin. (Wieso habe ich mich eigentlich noch nicht beim Vermieter beschwert. oO)


----------



## Flexsist (11. Juni 2017)

Kleines Update:

Ein User aus dem answerHQ Forum gab mir den entscheidenen Hinweis. Scheinbar scheint die _Languages.bml_ beim NFS Shift 2 download beschädigt zu sein. Er hat eine unbeschädigte Datei hochgeladen, habs geladen, in den Languages Ordner kopiert und ersetzt, nun gehts. Mit Drag Race!  Nun darf man aber nicht mehr reparieren, sonst lädt Origin wieder die kaputte Datei. Ein Schelm wer jetzt was böses denkt, also ich. 

Gelost:  Betreff: Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed sturzt ab beim Start - Answer HQ


----------

